# PRECOMPRA PREPPER alimentos USO DUAL|Concepto prepper para tener MESES de comida "normal" de Súper en casa con 0 gasto|DESPENSA JOAQUÍN COSTA rediviva



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

​


BHAN83 dijo:


> Si un producto que consumes cotidianamente tarda en caducar 5 años (como una lata de conservas) puedes guardar un buffer (analogia al concepto en programacion) equivalente a lo que suelas consumir 2 años, e ir gastando los mas viejos, y reponiendo la misma cantidad segun consumas.​​Así siempre tendrás una reserva para 2 años, a coste cero.​​



​​Le paso al primer post porque tiene usted el don de la concisión, del cual yo carezco: Antes bien yo tiendo a enrollarme como una persiana y a irme por mis particulares cerros de Úbeda intelectuales.​​Ha resumido usted el propósito del hilo en 3 líneas.​​Hay quienes piensan que hacer prepping de comida supone tener una despensa con miles de euros de comida especial prepper liofilizada o en envases especiales que se tira al caducar y hay que comprar otra nueva:​​


​Comida de defensa civil USA...envasada en 1963.​​O que hay que aprender habilidades especiales de envasado y conservación.​​O que hay que comer comida de dudosa salubridad. Y cara y difícil de obtener.​​O que hay que hacerse con caras MRE (Meal Ready to Eat) militares y comérselas luego cada día (menudo panorama culinario...) para que no se pierdan:​​​
​(al ruso le gusta la comida de nuestro ejército)​​​

Nada más lejos de la realidad.

*Toda persona mínimamente cauta puede y debe tener en su casa comida normal de súpermercado para sobrevivir meses a CERO GASTO y comida sana, perfectamente integrable en una dieta de diario saludable.

En este hilo explico cómo.*

Lo que voy a explicar no lo considero ninguna "flipada survivalista".

Antes bien lo considero como una NORMAL ADMINISTRACIÓN RESPONSABLE de un hogar: Almacenar comida que permita sobrevivir unas semanas a sus habitantes.​​Es tan NORMAL lo que propongo que fue el slogan del Regeneracionismo:​​


​

escuela y despensa - Buscar con Google

​DESPENSA. Eso propongo. Tener en casa una decorosa DESPENSA de emergencia.​​Puro JOAQUÍN COSTA.​​

JOAQUIN COSTA DESPENSA - Buscar con Google

​Puro REGENERACIONISMO post 1898.​​

REGENERACIONISMO DESPENSA - Buscar con Google

​Los que gustamos de apreciar las casas antiguas sabemos perfectamente que las DESPENSAS de nuestro bisabuelos ya eran PREPPERS, porque SIEMPRE llevaban CERRADURA.​​La despensa de nuestros bisabuelos era un tema vital, por eso estaba cerrada con llave, y por eso el ama de llaves "tenía llave de la despensa", responsabilidad capital en un hogar.​​Recuperemos pues la DESPENSA de nuestros bisabuelos.​​Va por usted el hilo, Don Joaquín Costa.​​







Joaquín Costa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org



​Cómo soy un descarado apropiacionista cultural, sin ser falangista escribiré un frase 100% Ucrónica que los falangistas supongo que jamás habrán escrito:​​_*Joaquín Costa, ¡Presente!*_​​Por cierto, Joaquín Costa hablaba del "cirujano de mano de hierro" que necesitaba España. José Antonio pretendía ser tal cirujano. Quizás el "cirujano" al final fue...Franco.​​Aprovecho este hilo "utilitario" para recordar a este Aragonés heterodoxo. Su tumba en Zaragoza hay que verla para creerla:​​


​Tumba de perspectiva forzada, como los platós de Ciencia Ficción. Lo nunca visto. El "templo griego" es apenas mayor que una maqueta.​​

tumba joaquin costa - Buscar con Google

​Ventajas de tener una DESPENSA Joaquín Costiana que permita sobrevivir al menos 2 meses:

1. Probabilidades de supervivencia *personal* mejoradas en caso de rotura de cadena de suministros.​​2. Mayor autonomía y responsabilidad *personal*. Uno asume la responsabilidad de sus suministros personales, al menos por un tiempo.​​3. Mayor estabilidad *social*: Sociedad más resistente a disturbios si se rompe la cadena de suministros.​​4. Comprensión de lo dependientes que somos de la cadena de suministros y lo importante que es esta. Uno deja de "dar por hecho" que siempre va a haber de todo a la venta.​​5. Estetización de algo tan prosáico como _*Hacer la compra*_, que pasa a ser _*Aprovisionamiento de bienes de supervivencia para catástrofes*_. Ir a hacer la compra deja de ser un "rollo" y pasa a ser una excitante "operación (para) militar, dentro del OBOSC:​​




Mad Max: - OBOSC 3: Elogio y Teoría de lo PARAMILITAR como ideal vital. Florilegio Metáforas Paramilitares para


Hilo spin off de mi hilo sobre mi filosofía, El Objetivismo Oscuro: OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía Sociedad: OBOSC II: Eudemonología y "Emblemas" Renacentistas del OBJETIVISMO OSCURO: Fórmulas filosóficas para...




www.burbuja.info



​En Suiza compre una cajita como esta:​​


​_*Reserva de guerra*_, se puede leer. Dentro hay...velas. Esta cajita me fascinó y me fascina. Es un objeto-resumen de otra cultura: La cultura de defensa civil suiza: Uno no tiene en casa *"velas por si se va la luz"*, tiene algo mucho más excitante y grave: Tiene una _*reserva de guerra de velas*_.​​Lo mismo uno no va de (aburridas) compras. Uno va a suplementar su _*Kriegsreserve*_ de víveres de supervivencia.​​Mi hilo sobre Suizadas:​​




SUIZAdas: "Der totale Widerstand", RESISTENCIA TOTAL. Manual Ejército Suizo para Guerrillero civil c


Encantadora SUIZAda de 1957: Total Resistance (book) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia A los que conocemos la palabra "Klein" (pequeño) por la entrañable "Eine Kleine Nacht Musik" (Pequeña música nocturna) de Mozart nos choca ver esa entrañable palabra en el terrible compuesto...




www.burbuja.info



​El libro que da título al hilo (_Der totale widerstand_) es 100% prepper. Es un manual sobre qué hacer si Suiza es invadida. Hablan de *kleinkrieg *o sea, pequeña guerra, o sea...*guerrilla*. Nuestra invención genuinamente española.​​Suiza es el país del cual deberíamos aprender los españoles: Perfecta integración de 4 idiomas, 2 religiones y 3 grupos étnicos, políticas inmigratorias 1.000.000 de veces mejores que las nuestras, responsabilidad y autonomía cantonal, patriotismo dual de cantón y confederación (bandera cantonal y suizas juntas)...ser español y ver Suiza es llorar: Hacemos justo lo contrario que ellos, y así nos va. _*¡País!*_​​


sebboh dijo:


> mira las poblaciones a principios de siglo 20 y mira la actual (y hazlo con el resto de países). Dependemos muchisimo de fertilizantes y pesticidas para tener buenas cosechas en la peninsula



Sin petroquímica pasábamos hambre cuando éramos 20 millones de españoles. Ahora somos 47 y nos sobra comida...gracias a la petroquímica.

La gente no entiende esto: *Sin petróleo y derivados y dinero para pagarlos sobramos 2 de cada 3 expañoles*.

Una DESPENSA JOAQUÍN COSTIANA sería un intento de "puente" para estar entre el tercio de expañoles supervivientes en una expaña sin acceso a petroquímicos.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Llamo PRECOMPRA PREPPER a mi concepto porque uno simplemente PREcompra aquello que necesitará en una dieta normal y saludable a lo largo de meses y años.

Si no hay un evento que nos deje sin comida, uno va gastando la PREcompra.

Uno simplemente COMPRA por adelantado productos no perecederos para meses o hasta para años (hoy, 2021, hay a la venta conservas con fecha de consumo preferente 2026)

Los alimentos no perecederos PREcomprados tienen un USO DUAL:
​* Si NO hay evento prepper, uno se va desayunando cada día su leche en polvo + cacao + muesli y se va comiendo sus dos botes semanales de legumbre cocida, sus 3 o 4 cajas de biscotes de pan integral y sus 2 latas semanales de pescado en aceite. Además se toma dos latitas de piña en su jugo semanales, de postre ocasional.​​Como *complementos* a una dieta de productos frescos estos alimentos son saludables y recomendables.​​* Si SÍ hay evento prepper, uno puede sobrevivir meses comiendo sólo leche con cacao y muesli, legumbre cocida con pescado en aceite y biscotes y piña en su jugo.​​Como *dieta única* la dieta de no perecederos no es que sea la dieta más saludable del mundo...pero permite SOBREVIVIR.​
El único gasto de mi propuesta es en *espacio de almacenamiento* y en el mínimo esfuerzo mental para administrar una despensa.

¿Conocen la *LIBRERÍA BILLY de Ikea*?​​


​Mi Rule of Thumb es que una Billy bien aprovechada puede alojar unas 120.000 kCal de alimentos no perecederos variados: Leche en polvo, cacao, Muesli, legumbres (abajo de la Billy, por el peso), cajas y cajas de pan en biscotes (arriba, por la ligereza, amontonados hasta el techo), pescado en aceite en conserva y fruta en conserva en su jugo, más algo de café instantáneo, infusiones y salsas, sal y hierbas aromáticas.​​Una Billy de suministros de 120.000 kCal podría por lo tanto mantener vivo a un adulto unos 60 días.​​2 meses de vida en una Billy....*si llega el Mad-Max*.​​*Si no llega el Mad-Max* prosáica y aburridamente uno se va comiendo cada semana su racioncita de viandas de la Billy y las va reemplazando. Uno no pierde un euro en comida estropeada.​​Quien no pueda destinar en su casa un Billy para una despensa Prepper personal porque la usa para -digamos- exhibir figuritas de Star Wars o guardar novelas de Pérez Reverte es que quizás no merezca sobrevivir al Mad-Max.​​Otra opción de almacenaje: Las cocinas guardan en sus estantes inimaginables colecciones de menaje completamente inútil que las mujeres gustan comprar y atesorar: Ollas y cazos de todos los tamaños, sartenes de todos los tipos, pasapurés, coladores, escurridores para pasta...colecciones asombrosas de cachivaches inútiles ¡Cuanto mejor estarían esas alacenas llenas de una reserva prepper de no perecederos!​​ANCLEN la Billy (o la estantería que sea) a la pared porque si se tumbase podrían perder parte de la comida por rotura de envases.​​Ojo que las conservas PESAN MUCHO. Algunas estanterías no soportarán bien el peso. Refuercen si hace falta los anclajes de las baldas con ángulos de acero y tirafondos, o bien añadan listones "viga" o "viga inversa" (pregunten a un arquitecto) en las baldas.​​Consejo de almacenamiento: Jamás pongan BOTE SOBRE BOTE (un error muy frecuente en súpermercados). Resbalan enormemente y pueden caerse. LATA SOBRE LATA sí se puede poner, o lata sobre bote.​
Les voy sugiriendo como llenar nuestra BILLY PREPPER que nos permitiría sobrevivir 2 meses en caso de corte de suministros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Ante todo uno debe saber que un adulto normal necesita unas 2000 KCal diarias para mantenerse:
​


​Quien quiera hilar más fino que explore este googleo:​​

necesidades calóricas adultos hombres mujeres - Buscar con Google

​Pero 2000 kCal/día son una buena base para calcular cuanto tiempo podemos mantenermos con un stock de alimentos.​​Luego se puede considerar que hay que ingerir los 3 grupos alimentarios (Grasas, Proteínas, Carbohidratos), que si las proteínas son de alto valor biológico, que si las grsas omega 3, que si los carbohidratos son lentos o rápidos, que si la fibra, los oligoelementos....pero la BASE de la dieta es dar CALORÍAS a la maquina térmica que es el cuerpo para que se mantenga a 36ºC en un planeta hostil.​
Suponed que compráis esto:
​


​Interesante alimento prepper: Leche desnatada en polvo.​​Ventajas:​​Alimento completo: Carbohidratos, Proteínas y algo de Grasas.​​Tarda casi un año en expirar el consumo preferente.​​Al ser en polvo pesa y ocupa una fracción de la leche líquida, amén de que tarda mucho más en expirar.​​Integrable en una dieta diaria saludable.​​Comprable en muchísimos sitios por cadenas de suministro "normales".​​En el lateral podemos leer:​​_Valor energético por 100g de producto en polvo...357kCal...este envase 800g_​​Luego el envase contiene 8 x 357 = 2856 kCal.​
Luego sólo por calorías con este envase podríamos mantenernos...sobre 1.5 días.

Pocos días y monótono vivir a base de leche desnatada, ¿verdad?

Añadamos más cosas.

Sigo citando con ejemplos de mi despensa particular.

Ahora sumemos esto:​​​


​339 kCal por 100 gramos, 250 gramos de polvo, ergo 339 x 2.5 = 847 kCal en el bote de cacao puro.​​Amén de que la leche desnatada con cacao ya es más apetecible, ¿verdad?​
Añadamos algo sólido al mix de PRECOMPRA PREPPER:
​


​Copos de avena con fruta seca y frutos secos.​​347 kCal por 200 gramos, ergo 3470 kCal por paquete.​
Sumemos las tres cosas:

A lo largo de 3.5 días nos bebemos los 8 litros de leche en polvo con los 250 gramos de cacao y el kilogramo de Muesli premezclado.​​Total de los 3 paquetes: 2856 kCal leche + 847 cacao + 3470 muesli = *7173 kCal*, que partido las 2000 kCal /día dan unos 3.5 días.​​Luego un paquete de leche desnatada de 8 litros + 1 bote de cacao puro + un paquete de kilo de muesli permiten a un adulto mantenerse unos 3.5 días.​​¿Qué haría falta entonces para sobrevivir una semana? 2 paquetes de 8 litros de leche en polvo, 2 de cacao y 2 de muesli.​​Sólo hay que añadír agua.​​El cacao que tengo en casa en octubre de 2021 caduca en mayo de 2023.​​La leche en polvo en junio de 2022.​​El Muesli en julio de 2022.​​Supongamos que alguien con una dieta saludable gasta un paquete de cada producto al mes *en condiciones normales* PARA DESAYUNAR, por ejemplo.​​Puede perfectamente PREcomprar todo lo que necesita hasta lo que caduca antes, la leche, en junio de 2022, o sea 8 meses de PREcompra.​​8 meses de PREcompra PREPPER de este combinado de productos son 3.5 días x 8 meses = 28 días de supervivencia a base de muesli, leche y cacao para un adulto si las cosas se tuercen.​
Cero gasto extra. Uno se limita PREcomprar.

El único "gasto" personal adicional es el del espacio seguro para almacenar esta comida y el esfuerzo mental mínimo de mantener una estructura de almacén FIFO...(siguiente post)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Fecha de caducidad =/= Fecha de consumo preferente



Sawa dijo:


> No son fechas de caducidad amigo, son fechas de consumo preferente. Los alimentos que mencionas pueden durar bastantes más años.



Excelente puntualización.

Las FECHAS DE CADUCIDAD son para productos PERECEDEROS. No se debe consumir el alimento tras esa fecha.​​Las FECHAS DE CONSUMO PREFERENTE son para no perecederos. Tras esa fecha el alimento PUEDE ser perfectamente consumible pero PUEDE que ya no tenga las cualidades organolépticas de un principio.​​

fecha de caducidad fecha de consumo preferente - Buscar con Google

​​
​Estúdienlo AHORA, que todavía tenemos Internet.​
De todas formas creo que lo sensato es organizarse para consumir no perecederos dentro de su fecha de consumo preferente.

Si llegase el mad max y tuviésemos en 2030 que consumir alubias de 2021 ya es otro asunto, pero estamos "en tiempo de paz" (y que dure).

El almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se administra por FIFO:
​


​

FIFO - Buscar con Google

​El que entra primero, sale primero.​​Simplemente hemos de organizarnos como deseemos:​​Por ejemplo metiendo el nuevo producto al fondo de la alacena y sacando el "viejo" delante.​​Otra opción, marcar con rotulador indeleble...​​


​...las fechas de caducidad en grande en las tapas o algún lugar visible y consumir antes los botes "viejos".​​Cada mes se repone la despensa con lo que consumiremos dentro de unos meses, y se consume lo que se compró hace meses.​
​


kawalimit dijo:


> Ayn, voy a ser un poco tiquismiquis pero estoy seguro de que encontrarás pertinente mi matización: en realidad, el almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se debe administrar por FEFO (First Expired, First Out) y no por FIFO. Lo primero que caduca es lo primero que hay que consumir, independientemente de que lo hayamos añadido antes o después a nuestra "despensa". También hay que decir que, en la práctica, FEFO y FIFO suelen coincidir (lo primero que entra suele caducar antes).​​



​​Tiene usted toda la razón, añado su puntualización al apartado correspondiente.​​Normalmente lo que uno compra después "caduca" después...pero no siempre es así. Un motivo más para anotar con rotulador -en grande- el mes y año de "caducidad".​
Briconsejos foreros de transporte y almacenaje:

Si va a comprar botes de legumbres en cristal esto es imprescindible:​​


​En muchos súpermercados te dejan llevarte cajas de vino vacías para empaquetar tu compra.​​Las subdivididas internamente en 6 son perfectas para transportar y proteger botes de legumbres de vidrio.​​Las huecas pueden separarse los botes dentro con solapas de otras cajas.​​Las que tienen asas facilitan enormemente la manipulación.​​Si hay sitio en casa, los tarros de vidrio dentro de estas cajas quedan protegidos de golpes y de la la luz.​​Estas cajas son apilables y transportables muy fácilmente con una carretilla.​​


​El truco de llevar en el maletero del coche una carretilla plegable Wolfcraft y de pedir las cajas de vino vacías puede facilitarnos enormemente el trabajo de transportar la PREcompra PREPPER.​​Leroy Merlin tiene con su marca (Sanders) un clon chinorris de la Wolfcraft barato y más que decente.​​Transportar sin estos trucos 10 o 20 tarros de vidrio de legumbres es muy incómodo y puede llevar a botes rotos o despresurizados.​​Compre sólo conservas con tapa de seguridad:
​







La señal en los botes de conservas que no deja lugar a dudas: si lo ves, tíralo


Un signo que se ve fácilmente.




www.huffingtonpost.es



​


​Si un bote acaba de perder el vacío, consúmalo YA: Es como si estuviese abierto.​​Si no sabe cuándo lo perdió, deseche el bote: Puede ser mortal consumirlo (Botulismo)​​Los botes sin tapa de seguridad son un peligro: Uno no sabe si conservaban o no el vacío.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Otras buenas opciones de precompra prepper:

Botes de legumbres cocinadas:

Las legumbres suman hidratos de carbono más proteínas, añadamos pescado en conserva en aceite (y un chorro de aceite de oliva de presión en frío) y ya tenemos una comida de supervivencia completa.​​


​Unas 300-400 kCal por bote.​​Consumo preferente dentro de 5 años.​​Si PREcompran 2 botes por semana para un solo año (de 5 disponibles) serían unos 100 botes almacenados.​​100 botes de estos almacenados (algo muy razonable, un año de precompra de 5) son unos muy respetables 30.000-40.000 kCal, sólo la legumbre.​​Hay quienes me dicen que las legumbres tienen antinutrientes, que son demasiados carbohidratos...a mí me encantan, me sientan de cine y -si llega el Mad-Max- *en tiempo de guerra todo agujero es trinchera*.​
Conservas de pescado:

Mejor en aceite de oliva.​​


​Recordad que quizás tengamos que consumirlas sin aceite. El aceite de la misma conserva ya nos hace de "plato preparado" y dispara el conteo de kCal de las legumbres.​​Este bote tiene 800 kCal. Con este bote y uno de legumbres han aportado el 60% de las necesidades energéticas de un día, aportando todos los grupos nutricionales amén de fibra de las legumbres y ácidos grasos valiosos del pescado.​​Pan seco, tipo biscote o tostada.

Dura un año tranquilamente.​​Yo uso este:​​


​Tengo siempre unas docenas de cajas en casa. Las voy consumiendo y rotando. Hoy he comido el que compré hace unos meses.​​Integral, siempre integral.​
Fruta en su jugo:




​Piña o frutas tropicales, para dar algo de fibra y vitaminas.​​No aconsejo almíbares porque el azúcar no es bueno para la salud.​​Además la piña es raro comerla fresca: Cómala al menos enlatada de cuando en cuando...y la reserva de piña enlatada puede ser su fruta en conserva en caso de Mad-Max.​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué no legumbres secas?







Porque quizás no tengamos energía para cocinarlas.

Y porque quizás tampoco haya frío para conservar una olla a presión de legumbres.

Hay quien -muy orgulloso- me ha enseñado sus 20 o 30 Kg de legumbres secas almacenadas "para una emergencia".

_¿Ves? Con esto no moriré de hambre._​​_¿No? ¿Con qué las vas a cocinar?_​​_Con la Vitrocerámica, por supuesto._​​_¿Y si no hay luz?_​​_Uhmmmm..._​​_¿Tienes gas para cocinar?_​​_No._​​_Si se va la luz, ¿te sirven de algo estas legumbres?_​​_Ehrrr....no._​
Ténganlo en cuenta.

Si tienen en casa bombonas de butano o leña para cocinar pueden cocinar legumbre seca.

Pero si no hay electricidad, ¿se van a comer toda la olla de una sentada al no poder guardarla en el frigorífico?

¿Por qué no verduras en conserva?

Vainas, acelgas, espárragos, champiñones...

Porque su contenido energético es bajísimo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué no envases de hostelería o para consumo familiar?

Porque quizás no haya frío por cortes energéticos.

Una súper lata de conservas de pescado se nos estropeará sin frigorífico.







650 gramos de atún son DEMASIADO para comer de una sentada, y -recuerden- puede ser que no haya electricidad, y por lo tanto tampoco frío.







Tampoco va a poder comerse 990 gramos de sardinas de una sentada.

Hay que comprar botes y latas que puedan consumirse de una sentada en caso de necesidad.

Una latita de atún o sardinas "casa" muy bien con un bote de legumbres: Es el tamaño justo para una comida survivalista.

Fabada en lata:







141 cKal por cada 100 gramos, 850 gramos ergo 141x8.5 = 1198 kCal (vamos, 1200) por lata, que además vale como 1 eurito.

Con una lata como estas, unos biscotes y un desayuno de leche en polvo con cacao y Muesli, has ingerido las calorías del día en caso de madmax.

Es más apetecible comerse una lata de alubias "a pelo".

Más de 4 años de consumo preferente.

Parece una buena solución, PERO:
​* Me preocupa lo saludable de meterse una o dos latas de estas todas las semanas.​​* Me preocupa el pintado interno de la lata.​
Lo doy como opción.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hay algunas cosas que no tienes en cuenta.
> Las legumbres secas pueden durar muchos años y ser consumidas crudas, es decir, germinadas.
> Eso puede hacerse en cualquier momento, después de años de almacenamiento, sin necesidad de utilizar energía en su cocinado. Además, no dejan de ser semillas, con lo que podrías plantarlas, para obtener mas alimento, sempre que fuera necesario y se dieran las condiciones.
> 
> ...



Ah, claro los germinados.

Excelente opción.

Pero hay que saber hacerlos.

Quien escoja esta opción que no espere a germinar en el Mad-Max: Que lo ensaye antes.

Y que cuente con qué igual no hay internet para aprender.



galdubat dijo:


> Albóndigas en lata.
> 
> Element9s de higiene



Las he considerado, las albóndigas, salchichas en conserva y similares.

Baratas y tardan años en caducar.

En el mad max me las comería si dudar, pero como propongo ALIMENTOS DE USO DUAL no me parecen saludables para consumir todas las semanas.



pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No creo que haya que acumular alimento para más de 3-4 semanas.
> Calculo que si hay un madmax extremo, en cosa de 1 semana vas a tener a los night-raiders entrando donde sea en busca de alimentos. Da igual si tu casa tiene rejas/sistemas de seguridad etc. De hecho una casa bien protegida sería probablemente el objetivo número 1. Por muy armado que estés, si estás solo, no vas a poder con las hordas hambrientas que intentan entrar.
> Sin embargo 3-4 semanas es suficiente para cubrir con paz mental un corte en la cadena de suministro que llevase a escasez parcial.
> 
> ...



Los _*Night Raiders*_ dejan de venir -en caso de Mad Max total- si empiezan a tener bajas.

No hacen falta 3-4 personas para defender una propiedad cerrada rectangular.

Bastan 2 en garitas en las esquinas con herramientas (ajem) adecuadas.

Las garitas se pueden construir (estamos hablando ya del caso hipotético de un *colapso social total*) con sacos terreros, estilo FOB en Vietnam:







Los viejos cuarteles de la Benemérita estaban pensados para resistir asaltos:













Aspilleras escalonadas y con sectores de tiro horizontal y vertical. Impresionante...y terrible. Nos habla de la división interna de un país que tuvo una Guerra Civil.

Con 2 garitas en las esquinas bien diseñadas y construidas "cuartelizas" cualquier edificio.

Pero no creo que lleguemos a necesitar estas ideas...espero.

De todas formas COMPRAR SACOS TERREROS no es mala idea:









sandbag surplus - Buscar con Google



Son baratos, resistentes y tienen muchos usos.

Otra cosa que aconsejan comprar los preppers: ALAMBRE DE ESPINO.







Retrasa y disuade a intrusos. Si no pasa nada, lo guardas y te olvidas de él. Si llega al Mad Max, lo usas para fprtificar tu perímetro.



trichetin dijo:


> Yo por ahora lo veo igual.
> La gente va a volver a hacer poco a poco 'cosas de abuelos' que daba por hecho que eran 'cosa del pasado' y como mucho recuperadas hace poco como afición en ciudad por urbanitas de postureo: remendar ropa por ejemplo (emepzando por lo menos visible como calcetines)
> Ya han visto las grandes superficies el negocio de al ropa de segunda mano (deben de haber cosneguido cifras de negocio de Wallapop, Vinted, etc...)
> 
> ...



Mi abuelo en la Guerra del Golfo de 1990 se fue a comprar comida.

Nos reímos mucho de su ocurrencia: Comprar comida porque España técnicamente estaba en guerra, aunque fuese con Irak.

Luego dejé de reirme: El abuelo había vivido la Guerra Civil enterita en barcelona y aledaños.

El abuelo tenía razón.



avioneti dijo:


> No puedes hacer fuego? yo tengo varios mecheros, incluso hornillos de camping cuesta 10-15€ y las minibombonas nada. Hablas como si la luz se cortase 2 meses...



Aprovecha mejor el gas para calentar agua y bebérsela o ponérsela bajo la ropa en bolsas de agua.

Usarla para cocer legumbres me parece un despilfarro de precioso gas.



cacho_perro dijo:


> A mi esto me parece CRUCIAL. No se puede ser prepper si vives en un piso para el cual el abastecimiento de agua DEPENDA DE LA ELECTRICIDAD de las bombas que la suben hasta tu casa.... niet de niet.... si se va la luz, te quedas sin electricidad y sin agua.... GAME OVER.... podrás aguantar unos días a lo sumo en casa en función del agua que tengas acumulada, pero en cuanto tengas que gastarla para el inodoro, ducharte, fregar platos, cocinar, etc. a ver lo que te duran las garrafas de agua mineral....
> 
> Todas estas cosas a lo mejor pueden servir en caso de Filomena donde el problema es que no puedes ir físicamente al supermercado y éstos están cerrados/desabastecidos por causas meteorológicas o quizás en caso de otro confinamiento, pero ya.... cuando la Filomena por ejemplo reventaron un montón de llaves de paso por el hielo en varios barrios y muchos bloques se quedaron sin agua.... y tuvieron que mandar cagando leches camiones cisterna por parte de la UME porque se quedaron con el culo al aire... en esa situación no hay prepper que valga salvo que vivas en un pueblo con casa y pozo propios, no hay más....
> 
> ...



La caída de Roma. Qué gran motivo de reflexión.

En efecto, los ricos de Roma se refugiaron en Villas campestres.

Que fueron asaltadas por los bárbaros.

Los que se quedaron en Roma tampoco corrieron mejor suerte: El colapso de las infraestructuras de agua y alcantarillado hizo inhabitable la ciudad, amén de que ya no llegaba comida.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Dáis por sentado que cuándo abráis el grifo saldrá agua, y eso mucho suponer.
> Ese ruidito a cañería vacía va a dar mucho miedo.



Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.

Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.

Tengo un filtro Katadyn para potabilizar agua del pozo:



Además tengo siempre 10 o 20 de estos bidones de 8 litros...







...llenos de agua de manantial.

O sea, tengo siempre 80-160 litros de agua potable almacenados en casa. Es mi margen antes de tener que usar el pozo.

Jamás consumo agua de grifo. 

No me fío desde la polémica de los años 80 cuando la fluoraron en muchos lugares (la fluoración es una medida polémica, y un "tratamiento" sin consentimiento a toda la población)​​Kubrick nos habló de la Fluorización en uno de sus crípticos "avisos":​​​
​O quizás como PRIMADO NEGATIVO: El preocupado por la fluorización es un "paranoico chiflado".​
A quienes viven en pisos: Se aconseja tener mínimo 2 litros de agua por persona y día. Una de esta garrafas daría para 4 días.

Otra opción que se me ocurre: INVENTAR ALGO para recoger agua de lluvia de balcones, terrazas y ventanas, y luego pasarla por el filtro Katadyn.

El problema de los pisos es que como no haya agua, esto NO va a funcionar...







...con consecuencias que no necesito detallarles: El INODORO...va a dejar de ser inodoro sin agua abundante y fácil de obtener.

Los pisos sin agua pueden terminar siendo inhabitables por insalubres en muy poco tiempo.

Me temo que la gente volvería a recurrir al _*AGUA VA*_ previo al INODORO:



agua va - Buscar con Google















Una ciudad moderna retrotraida al AGUA VA me temo que resultaría LETAL (por epidemias) en muy poco tiempo, ya que regesaríamos de golpe a la inimaginable (actualmente) situación de las ciudades a finales del XIX, que estaban -literalmente- inundadas de excrementos y orines (en aquel tiempo de caballos):



nmanure new york city - Buscar con Google









Es Nueva York en 1893.

Lo del suelo son...excrementos y orines de caballo.

Imagínense eso con excrementos humanos, porque creo que sería lo que pasaría en las ciudades si cortasen el agua.

Los pisos son muy, muy vulnerables. La gente no entiende cuánto dependientes son de una red de agua, electricidad, gas y servicios cada vez más compleja y hackeable y saboteable cada vez desde más lejos.

A quien pueda escoger entre montar un refugio prepper en un piso o en una propiedad con terreno, mi consejo es que PROPIEDAD CON TERRENO SIEMPRE.

_*Las ciudades son ratoneras*_, esto es un axioma prepper.

Uno puede hacer cierto _prepping de ciudad_, será mejor que nada, ciertamente...pero carecerá siempre de la profundidad del prepping de la propiedad individual con terreno y valla perimetral.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Los preppers sabemos que estamos *a 3 comidas de la barbarie*:






OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso.


OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. Mi síntesis de SALVACIÓN PERSONAL Les presento en este hilo mi SÍNTESIS DE SALVACIÓN PERSONAL. Léanlo y serán salvos...bueno, al menos bajo el "sabor" concreto de salvación que yo tengo que ofrecer. Tengo un...




www.burbuja.info





Esto es: Dejen a la gente sin comer en tres ocasiones y el "barniz civilizatorio" desaparecerá para ser sustituido por el MAD-MAX.

La "Librería Billy Prepper" con comida para 2 meses debería retrasar esas "3 comidas a la barbarie".

Como la mayoría de la gente NO va acumular comida para 2 meses, al menos el que haya tomado esta precaución tendrá un margen extra de maniobra mientra que las cigarras imprevisoras se matan entre ellas por una lata de berberechos.



apolyon dijo:


> Seguridad electrónica.. muy bueno... que va a pilas? por que si hay un apagon...



Los sistemas de seguridad van a baterías.

Si se va la luz, siguen funcionando.

Tengo luz de respaldo, FV. Modesta pero FV. Me da para el consumo mínimo de la central receptora.



Bernaldo dijo:


> me ha encantado el mensaje, el tema lo tengo muy presente porque está habiendo una fiebre de "arreglar la casa del pueblo" y observo el mismo error en casi todos los casos
> todo está orientado a hacer vivienda y cosa chula aprovechando viejos espacios, donde había una cuadra se hacen habitaciones, se hacen las tipicas cocinas modernas, espacios diáfanos, etc, y casi todo el mundo, casi sistemáticamente, olvidan las despensas, los trasteros o espacios de herramientas, etc, etc,
> 
> se desmantela hornos antiguos, se eliminan despensas, se ocupa el espacio donde iba la lenna y las herramientas, incluso se desmantela la vieja cocina de lenna donde se cocinaba con unos pucheros/trébedes/etc, para poner las modernas estas cerradas y su tubo con salida de humos, la calefacción se suele hacer ya dependiente de suministros y no de lenna, etc, etc, etc
> ...



He visto ATROCIDADES increíbles en "arreglos de casa de pueblo".

El máximo es este horror, muy bonito, muy bien arreglado...peri un HORROR de diseño porque destruye la esencia del edificio militar de partida:













Me paré con el coche para fotografiar y alucinar con este "arreglo" disparatado, signo de una era de decadencia.

Me impresionó tanto la AVERÍA que apunté cuidadosamente la localización, en uno de mis viajes turísticos por carreteras secundarias-terciarias (mis preferidas) por España.

El paisano dueño de este edificio comenzó con una CASA TORRE vasca, o sea, un BÚNKER MILITAR de hace medio milenio, de cuando las guerras de banderías.

No se le ocurre otra cosa al paisano que ABRIR VENTANALES DE CRISTALERA en lo que era un EDIFICIO MILITAR, destruyendo cualquier valor defensivo.

Adicionalmente, hay cero cercados o seguridad perimetral.

Esa casa torre la reformas respetando su carácter militar, le pones un doble cercado y tienes una casa fortificada de aúpa.

Pues no, el paisano la ha "hecho cuqui" con sus ventanales hasta el suelo y la ha DESMILITARIZADO por completo. Ahora tiene CERO SEGURIDAD.

El atentado más habitual contra las casas de pueblo es quitarles los barrotes a las ventanas: Si tus tatarabuelos pusieron barrotes, por algo sería. ¿Quién te crees que eres tú para quitarlos ahora? ¿Te crees que ya no va a haber asalto y que los seres humanos estamos embarcados en una nueva era de racionalidad y respeto a los derechos ajenos?

El tema de la FORTIFICACIÓN DE VIVIENDAS AISLADAS da para hilo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> la tipología de población en la mayor parte del territorio nacional es concentrado y eso no es por casualidad
> al contrario que en las típicas casas-palacio inglesas, en Espanna son raros los sitios donde se erigía una casa aislada -como digo, salvo en zonas de poblamiento disperso, que nos on muchos en nuestro país- y el de las casa-torre que mencionas deja bien claro por qué



Da para hilo de arquitectura defensiva y sociología de la arquitectura.

Los Manors de UK asombrosamente carecen de toda defensa física:









English country house - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











Si alguien quiere robar aquí o pegarle fuego, no va a tener obstáculos.

Esta arquitectura es la de un a país en (relativa) PAZ INTERIOR (y conozco perfectamente las Poor Laws y la literatura Dickensiana)

En Rusia hay justo lo contrario:















Monasterio de la Nueva Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un edificio fastuoso pero fortificado, lo cual te revela un país en GUERRA INTERNA.

En Suiza por ejemplo no he visto un solo barrote en las ventanas en casas residenciales.

En España toda casa de hace 100 años tiene barrotes en la planta baja....por muy buenos motivos.



Leandro lo dijo:


> Indispensable , tener vitaminas.
> Son duraderas que no falte vitamina C y algún multivitamínico.
> Pensad que en caso de madmax es más difícil encontrar comida fresca que es fuente de vitamina c.
> Recordad a los marineros que en largas travesías debido a su encierro padecían el escorbuto por falta de vitamina c.
> Además tardan en caducar.



Muy buen apunte.

Yo en casa siempre tengo VM75 de Solgar y Vitamina C para MESES:







En pleno confinamiento conseguimos que nos mandasen más por correo.

Quizás ya no volvamos a tener tanta suerte.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Los Mormones guardan comida para un año.

Me parece hasta demasiado, pero que el Dios en el que no creo los bendiga por su previsión.

Si en un improbabilísimo caso me hiciese cristiano, me haría Mormón.



Bernaldo dijo:


> diríalo yo de otra manera, es un país donde la élite que construye esos palacios
> 
> 1. Está separada y se siente aparte (superior) de la plebe.
> 2. Tiene totalmente subyugado al pueblo llano (ya sabéis, los latifundios, los lords, etc)
> ...



Bien visto.

En España hasta los monasterios parecen fortalezas, con muros perimetrales de tres metros de alto.

Recuerdo que la Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo en el campo en...¡1844!









Historia de la Guardia Civil (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Bandolerismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hasta mediados del Siglo XIX era algo esperable en España ser asaltado en el campo.

Hasta el Código Penal sigue incluyendo como agravante el homicidio fuera de poblado.

Las casas-torre que usted enlaza NO HAN SIDO *DESMOCHADAS*. La que yo presento sí, ya que fue de banderías vascas (o vascongadas, lo vasco propiamente es lo navarro):
​_así como el derribo de sus casas torres o el* desmochado* de las mismas_​








Guerras de bandos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




En vascongadas las casas torres han sido *"desmochadas"*, o sea, truncada su punta y -a veces- sustituida por materiales ligeros, "desmilitarizándolas". Es el "castigo" por las guerras de banderías.

En otras regiones no hubo tal castigo y por eso las casas torre están íntegras.

DA PARA HILO un análisis de las defensas arquitectónicas. Voy acumulando materiales para hacerlo porque me fascina el tema.

Añado para futuro hilo sobre defensa de viviendas:







Alquería valenciana. Rejas en todas las plantas y muro con puerta que cierra la finca. Es un fuerte en zona hostil.







Otra alquería. Rejas en todos los niveles. ¡Si hasta tiene ALMENAS! Y a lo mejor no son "decorativas".







Lo que NO hay que hacer en una reforma: Caserío "indefendible" por paneles de cristal en planta baja.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

QUOTE="viogenes, post: 37469713, member: 139299"]
En 1999, con lo del efecto dosmil, me compré una cocina de butano parecida a esta:







Todavía la tengo. Andan por 30/40 pavos.

las gomas y el regulador, 10/15 pavos.








una estufa de butano, 80/90 euros.







Son cosas que se pueden tener en el garaje o el trastero, no suponen una inversión fuerte, pero cuando las necesitas valen su peso en oro. Se pueden comprar bombonas de propano o butano en gasolineras, conviene saber donde se encuentran las más próximas a casa.
[/QUOTE

Los fogones de butano son ESENCIALES.

Si se va la luz con frío extremo, poder cocinar bebidas y comida caliente y calentar bolsas de agua puede ser la diferencia entre vivir o morir.

Un solo fogón de butano y una bombona de butano es ESENCIAL.

Si se va la luz, poder calentar agua puede ser la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.

Con agua caliente uno puede ingerir bebidas calientes, esenciales en caso de frío extremo.

Y con agua caliente en bolsas...







...uno se las puede poner por debajo de la ropa y sobrevivir donde sin bolsas se moriría de frío.

El butano para calefacción no me gusta nada: Humedece y quita oxígeno.

Mejor BEBERSE lo calentado con butano o meterse el agua caliente embolsada bajo la ropa.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

¿Conservas en Latas o Botes de vidrio?

Las latas:

Pesan menos para el volumen de comida conservado.​​Son físicamente más resistentes.​​Protegen de la luz.​​PERO:​​Están pintadas por dentro ---> Riesgo de contaminación de comida por PCBs y Dios sabe qué más.​​Las que no estan pintadas pueden ser de aluminio, metal del que no me fío para una lata (es neurotóxico).​​El metal del cierre vertical a saber de qué es. en el pasado fue plomo, lo cual causaba a veces intoxicaciones.​
Los botes de vidrio:

Pesan más para volumen conservado.​​Son frágiles.​​No protegen de la luz.​​PERO:​​El vidrio es inerte para la comida.​
A su gusto.

Yo -en general- prefiero vidrio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

*¿Por qué no congelados?*

Porque si se va la luz los perdemos.

*¿Por qué no azúcar?*

Porque es malo para la salud.

*¿Por qué no miel?*

Porque nutricionalmente no difiere mucho del azúcar.

*¿Por qué no mermeladas?*

Porque la mitad es azúcar. Mejor piña en su jugo.

*¿Por qué no leche condensada?*

Porque la mitad es azúcar y dura casi lo mismo que la leche en polvo.

*¿Por qué no pasta?*

Porque hay que cocinarla, y quizás no tengamos electricidad.

Y porque la pasta es hidrato de carbono puro, poco saludable para el día a día.

*¿Por qué no galletas?*

Porque tienen demasiados hidratos de carbono, harinas refinadas y son -por lo tanto- pobres como alimento.

*¿Por qué no leche ENTERA en polvo?*

Porque para el Mad Max sería perfecta, pero mientras llega el Mad Max nos haría engordar por su enorme contenido calórico.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Queso curado viejo al vacío:







Este mes he comprado "octavos" de queso al vacío.

Fecha de consumo preferente: Verano de 2023 (¡¡¡!!!), Los he dejado de "fondo de armario".

Huevo en polvo:

No lo he usado, pero sé de quienes juran por él.



huevo en polvo - Buscar con Google









Igual hasta es mejor que la leche...pero la leche es más "usable".

O quizás sea saber usarlo. Les dejo la idea.


----------



## jlf73 (26 Oct 2021)

No creo que ningún preparacionista piense en tirar comida liofilizada


----------



## Tumama (26 Oct 2021)

Prestando dinero a mucha gente que lo necesite, con la condición de que lo devuelvan de aquí a 10 años en su equivalente actual en comida, agua, combustible o lo que haga falta. Así se logra que el ahorro actual tenga algo de valor en productos básicos en el futuro en lugar de convertirse en papeles para el culo.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Oct 2021)

Pillo simio en jilo timico...


----------



## CaCO3 (26 Oct 2021)

Yo, simplemente, hago conservas de la comida. ¿Puchero? Como ese día y hago 15 raciones que emboto. ¿Lentejas? Como ese día y 8 raciones que emboto. ¿Arroz? Como ese día, pero hago fondo y caldo para ocho arroces más y fondo y caldo que emboto en raciones individuales. Cuando confinaron en marzo de 2020, tenía taciones de comida caliente para 40 días sin pisar el supermercado.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (26 Oct 2021)

15 ...empieza ya, joder, ayn.


----------



## Tumama (26 Oct 2021)

NEGRACIONISTA dijo:


> 15 ...empieza ya, joder, ayn.



21


----------



## EGO (26 Oct 2021)

Si con medio kilo de arroz,otro de medio de lentejas y un bote de sofrito para darle sabor tienes para 5 comidas bien intensas.

Luego los huevos hervidos del mercadona aguantan 1 mes y estan baratos.

Los fideos de arroz se cocinan con ponerlos en remojo en agua templada.Les añades una lata de caballa y listo.

Y con suplementacion para las carencias de vitaminas arreglao.

Los soldados de la II guerra mundial tiraban meses a base de cafe, pan,mantequilla y latas de carne.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Oct 2021)

Pillo sitio



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.
> 
> Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.
> 
> ...



Las pijerías de los filtros quedan muy bien para la foto, pero a la hora de la verdad son el enésimo problema que uno acabará teniendo en una situación límite.

Lo que prima en el madmax son las HABILIDADES y los CONOCIMIENTOS

tener un aparato mágico, consumible, que hace el trabajo por nosotros para lo único que sirve es para darnos una FALSA sensación de SEGURIDAD.

Además que esos aparatos milagrosos se suelen vender a precios desorbitados... cuando los mejores —y más caros— no dejan de ser una burda copia llena de marketing del sistema de filtrado básico que usa la naturaleza.


Conocer el proceso es lo que nos permitirá ser un MacGuiver del MadMax.
_
Dar comida a los pobres prolonga su pobreza. Déle una caña de pescar y será libre._​
Esta es la idea. La caña de pescar es el conocimiento sobre el proceso de filtrado y la habilidad para reproducirlo con materiales básicos.


Los filtros naturales (por donde pasa el agua de los acuíferos y manantiales) siguen siempre el mismo patrón básico:

1. Atraviesan una capa orgánica descompuesta 

2. Atraviesan una capa mineral fina

3. Atraviesan una capa mineral gruesa

4 Llegan a la roca madre.​







Reproducirlo es tan sencillo como acumular en un recipiente reciclado (sirven esas garrafas Regàs que usted acumula) roca, grava, arena y carbón vegetal.

Lo que salga por abajo será agua limpísima, mineralizada en función del tipo de roca que use.

Disponer en casa de sacos de arena, grava, roca y carbón vegetal casero es algo que en un momento dado se puede utilizar como filtro.

Los tres materiales además tienen varios usos alternativos de forma que se puede maximizar el espacio.

Igualmente, conocer en que zona se pueden conseguir de forma natural, es un plus.


Si combinamos el sistema con plantas de ribera, podemos disponer de una excelente depuradora con la que reutilizar las aguas grises.








Familiarizarse con estos procesos ANTES del cataclismo puede suponer la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Oct 2021)

Yo también acumulo comida



MaGiVer dijo:


> Quita al paisano y pon un cacharro autónomo por GPS. Luego, quita los aspersores y pon la cosechadora.
> 
> En cuanto a la ganadería intensiva, es incluso más sencillo, con tubos que dan agua y comida, y sumideros que se llevan la mierda.
> 
> Es futuro es ahora.



No hay nada más destructor de la naturaleza que la aberración que usted ha puesto en la foto.

Es un sistema DEPREDADOR que NO es sostenible a largo plazo. Solo funciona mientras queda algo en otro sitio que depredar.

Necesita combustibles para mover la maquinaria y fabricarla con procesos altamente tóxicos y nocivos.

Necesita fabricar fertilizantes e insecticidas con procesos de fabricación tremendamente costosos a nivel de consumo de recursos y que además contaminan el suelo con su uso

El arado, el monocultivo y la aniquilación de las hierbas silvestres contribuyen irreversiblemente a la degradación del suelo, empobreciendo y llevándolo a la desertificación, lo que además conlleva un consumo desmedido de agua y muy baja retención de nutrientes (más contaminación para el suelo).

El monocultivo es especialmente devastador contra la diversidad natural del medio. Debilita a las plantas, agota los suelos y fomenta las plagas.

Solo una agricultura tradicional a escala familiar o comunitaria es sostenible a largo plazo. No solo sostenible sino que regenera el medio. Y además permite una autosuficiencia total con los recursos propios de la zona.

Tres razones por las que a los poderosos no les interesa y ponen todo su ánimo en fomentar una cultura que nos haga creer en sistemas faraónicos y depender de ellos.


_Ah, pero es que si no pongo el tractor necesitaría muchísima mano de obra._​
Eso es un error, propio del lavado de cerebro al que nos han sometido.

En la agricultura tradicional prima la eficiencia de los recursos. 

Si usted coloca, en la misma zona donde cultiva, ciertos animales, podrá conseguir transporte, un desherbado adecuado y un abonado excelente sin mayor intervención humana que el pastoreo.

Si aprovecha la combinación de diferentes especies con necesidades diferentes de nutrientes y diferentes aportes al suelo, conseguirá un bosque perenne de alimentos sin mayor intervención humana que la siembra y la recolección.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Oct 2021)

MI receta es sencilla

Aprender del mundo tradicional.

Los pueblos han sido autosufiecientes durante miles de años en condiciones mucho más duras que las que pueda haber en el madmax.

Precisamente el madmax no será tal en términos absolutos, sino simplemente una destrucción de los medios MODERNOS.

Evidentemente dejo al margen el caso de un evento devastador total, para el cual cualquier teórico madmaxissta puede enseñarles mejor​

Aprender del mundo tradicional se puede resumir en los siguientes puntos básicos:


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Oct 2021)

Semillas, conservas caseras, huerto, árboles frutales y animales de corral, la auténtica saluc


_¿Por qué semillas?_

Porque son una reserva VIVA de alimento siempre disponible. Además son multiusos, y su uso adaptable a lo largo del tiempo.

Una semilla la podemos comer:

a) Inmediatamente, ya bien sea cruda o cocinada.

b) Pasados unos días, germinada, predigiriendo sus nutrientes.

c) En unas semanas podemos ingerir brotes tiernos, riquísimos en micronutrientes.

d) En un par de meses podemos empezar a cosechar escalonadamente. Combinando plantas de ciclo corto o largo y según temporada, se puede comer todo el año.


_¿Por qué conservas caseras?_

*Conservas*, porque son una forma excelente de alargar el excedente alimentario de nuestra producción.

_*Caseras*_, porque nos permite adquirir el hábito de la cocina, entrenándonos ANTES de la situación límite.


Si, por ejemplo, cada vez que hacemos una olla de 2 litros de lentejas, aprovechamos y hacemos para una familia numerosa, 4 litros, por muy poco trabajo adicional podremos dedicar el excedente a conserva, practicando además unas habilidades muy útiles para el periodo de escasez.

Dedíquese a todo tipo de conservas. Practique las conservas de verduras, guisos, sofritos, pescados, embutidos y quesos.

Sí, sí, embutidos y quesos.

Es una excelente forma de entrenarse en la preparación y conservación de alimentos porque en el madmax, la comida no estará siempre disponible, habrá periodos de exceso y periodos de escasez, y por lo tanto en la eventualidad de disponer de matanza, conocer el proceso y estar habituado será de excelente utilidad para usted... y para su círculo.

Familiarícese primeramente comprando carne de supermercado y leche en polvo. Los procesos del embutido y del queso son muy sencillos, pero requieren conocerlos. 

El queso además lo podrá realizar con la leche en polvo que debería tener en la despensa. 

_¿Por qué no conformarse con la leche en polvo?_

Porque el queso es una fuente no perecedera de agua, lo que le vendrá bien en período de escasez de la misma, frente a la inutilidad de la leche en polvo.​


_¿Por qué huerto?_

Porque huerto bien mantenido es una fuente INAGOTABLE de alimentos.

Porque los alimentos de la huerta son los principales remedios contra las enfermedades, plagas, intoxicaciones y deficiencias que serán comunes en periodos de escasez.

Porque los alimentos que se conservan en nevera, a falta de la misma, donde mejor sobreviven es enraizados en el suelo.

Porque usted adquiere el hábito de relacionarse con plantas y le será de utilidad a la hora de localizar alimento incluso aunque su huerto haya sido destruido.

Porque un buen huerto siempre se acompaña de un jardín de medicinales, que será su farmacia privada.

Igualmente, todo lo que usted produzca será susceptible de conservar mediante secado, destilado o cocinado.


_¿Me está usted diciendo que ponga un huerto en mi piso paco demier de suburbio?_

Efectivamente.

Con un pequeño jardín vertical junto a una ventana soleada de alguna habitación es suficiente.







Usted no necesita disponer de producción industrial. Simplemente familiarizarse y disponer de un reservorio más.

De algunas de sus plantas, sobre todo si cultiva variedades rústicas, podrá repoblar las zonas comunes, jardines, parques o descampados de su zona, y esforzarse por conservarlos.


También es interesante pensar en un cultivo hidropónico o al menos tener un pequeño acuario donde cultivar superalimentos como espirulina o clorela que son una excelente fuente de proteína mucho más biodisponible que la de la carne.

La espirulina dobla su cantidad cada 24-48 horas

Un acuario de 40 litros puede proveer entre 20-40 g diarios de espirulina.

40 gramos de espirulina equivalen a un filete de carne de 150 g, en términos de biodisponibilidad de la proteína.

El mejor abono para la espirulina es la orina de una persona sana, por lo que no habría que invertir en nada.


_¿Por qué árboles frutales?_

Porque un solo árbol puede dar alimento para todo el año. Y es una reserva de madera. Además de proveer un microclima a la zona (sombra, resguardo, etc).

Pero antes de nada, los árboles frutales no son solo aquellos exigentes en riego, necesitados de calor y cuidados especiales.

No todo son naranjos.

En gran parte de Castilla, el cultivo tradicional era la asociación de olivo, algarrobo y almendro. Tres árboles de muy alta rusticidad que apenas necesitan riego o cuidados.

Un olivo de 2m de alto puede dar 100kg de aceituna al año.​_Un momento, ¿además del huerto también tengo que meter un bosque en mi zulo?_

Mucha gente tiene su piso lleno de este tipo de plantas inútiles:







Simplemente sustituya una por un pequeño olivo, o emplee una variedad de cítrico apropiada como kumkwat o calamondín:







Estos pequeños arbolitos de medio metro dan flor y cosecha durante prácticamente todo el año. De cada recolección podrá sacar varios kilos de deliciosos frutos ricos en vitamina C.

Otra moda son las crasas y los cactus. Aproveche para reemplazar variedades inútiles por algún aloe vera o una chumbera:



Este tipo de plantas tienen la particularidad de que retienen muchísima agua, lo cual es otro beneficio para usted. 

De la chumbera se come TODO, no solo los higos.

Las pencas son muy nutritivas y ricas en agua, crudas o a la plancha.


_¿Por qué animales de corral?_

Porque un animal de corral es a la alimentación de un preparacionista lo que la energía nuclear al mix eléctrico.

Es su fuente ESTABLE de alimento REGULAR.

Además, porque le proporcionan numerosos beneficios en el periodo de madmax:

a) Son fuentes de calor.

b) Le proporcionan mano de obra y beneficios en el jardín: limpian las hierbas y acaban con las plagas.

c) Brindan excelente abono para su huerto (machirulo seal of approval)​
Las gallinas, al igual que las plantas, se reproducen y por tanto su despensa alimenticia no se acabará.

En caso de necesidad, siempre puede reducir su población y comerse las que necesite.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (26 Oct 2021)

Unido a buen equipo casero de potabilización de agua, primeros auxilios y aprovechamiento de la energía de la naturaleza

Tanto o más que acumular comida es acumular materia prima con la que sobrevivir

Acumulo 20 kg de arenas y gravas para potabilizar agua

Acumulo recipientes multiusos

Acumulo sarmientos y restos de poda para hacer fuego

Acumulo maderas para calefacción

Acumulo ceniza para producir potasa (limpiador tradicional) con el que a su vez producir jabón.

Acumulo maderas para carbón vegetal (ingerido es potente desintoxicador universal, y para potabilizar agua)

Acumulo dióxido de cloro (sal común para los talibanes radiofónicos) para potabilizar agua y curar dolencias

Produzco compost vegetal con restos de cocina para abonar huerta

Dispongo de diversos elementos con los que aumentar la capacidad de recolección de agua de lluvia (tubos, contenedores, canalones, etc)

Dispongo de varias toneladas de madera fresca (árbol sin cortar) para imprevistos

Dispongo de plantación de selección de medicinales de las que acumulo 20kg ya secos

Dispongo de horno solar y de material para fabricar más si fuese necesario.

Dispongo de suficientes herramientas que permitan aprovechar en tiempos de madmax todo lo anterior​
Muchas de estas cosas no es siquiera necesarias tenerlas en casa.

Por ejemplo no hace falta tener 50 medicinales, basta con saber dónde están en el monte y tenerlas vigiladas.

Igualmente, también hay que ser hábil para que no ocupen espacio. Por ejemplo, poniendo un seto a la parcela de coníferas, es sencillo disponer de madera en caso de apocalipsis, sin que sea demasiado evidente que acumulas madera, y dificultando su robo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (26 Oct 2021)

Yo tengo comida y agua para unos 10 días (mínimo, recién hecha la compra semanal para unos 17) de la que voy tirando y reponiendo. Es lo que comemos habitualmente, nada raro. Solo hay que tener espacio y una cierta cantidad de dinero inmovilizada, como dicen el Andy. Poco cuesta.

Si alguna vez necesito más de 10 días de despensa es que se habrá ido todo a la mierda... habrá que utilizar otras habilidades.


----------



## asakopako (26 Oct 2021)

Hacer una despensa prepper se puede hacer fácilmente aprovechando las ofertas y los 2x1. En vez de comprar 1 cosa compras 2 de esa cosa. No es necesario ir a saquear el supermercado. Eso lo hacen los imbéciles de última hora que se matarán entre ellos por una lata de guisantes.

O harán como que la gente se está matando. La imagen de la gente liándose a puñetazos en una gasolinera del Reino Unido es eso, una sola imagen repetida hasta la saciedad. Es como los chinos que se volvieron negros de repente. Han ensayado con la psicosis del virus y ahora viene la psicosis de la escasez, de los apagones. Todo provocado. Para meter medidas aún más totalitarias. Cuidado gordos, dentro de poco vendrán miradas asesinas porque coméis demasiado. Pol Pot ejecutaba a la gente que llevaba gafas y Pol Pot era un aprendiz.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Oct 2021)

Lo más calórico que hay, de no perecederos, y que tienen más proteinas son las legumbres.

Cálculo que habría que comprar: lentejas, garbanzos, habichuelas, arroz y pasta. Con 200 kilos de todo eso tienes para meses y meses y meses.

Luego le añades queso curado y chacinas curadas, porque lo más importante en una dieta de estas son las proteinas, que son caras.

Añadiría unos botes grandes de multivitáminicos y si uno quiere botes grandes de verduras o frutas y hacer una estimación de aprox 1 bote grande de fruta al mes y lo demás al congelador e ir descongelando.

Bien estirado con 500 - 600 pavos, comprado en cash y buscando bien podemos tener para comer 1 año, y nos sobra de legumbres y arroz y pasta seguro.


----------



## Rachmaninov (26 Oct 2021)

Estoy pensando en comprar 1000 tabletas de chocolate @AYN RANDiano2 que te parece lo digo en serio me gusta mucho y me llena mucho y dura mucho y no hace falta cocinarlo.


----------



## EGO (26 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Hacer una despensa prepper se puede hacer fácilmente aprovechando las ofertas y los 2x1. En vez de comprar 1 cosa compras 2 de esa cosa. No es necesario ir a saquear el supermercado. Eso lo hacen los imbéciles de última hora que se matarán entre ellos por una lata de guisantes.
> 
> O harán como que la gente se está matando. La imagen de la gente liándose a puñetazos en una gasolinera del Reino Unido es eso, una sola imagen repetida hasta la saciedad. Es como los chinos que se volvieron negros de repente. Han ensayado con la psicosis del virus y ahora viene la psicosis de la escasez, de los apagones. Todo provocado. Para meter medidas aún más totalitarias. Cuidado gordos, dentro de poco vendrán miradas asesinas porque coméis demasiado. Pol Pot ejecutaba a la gente que llevaba gafas y Pol Pot era un aprendiz.



Pasara lo mismo que en el confinamiento.

La gente dandose de ostias por la comida los primeros dias y luego ya habia de todo.Yo iba a la hora del cafe y aparte de estar todo respuesto no habia ni un alma en el supermercado.Yo flipaba y no se lo comentaba a nadie para que no corriera la voz.

Era la hostia ver a la gente por las mañanas hacer colas kilometricas y que luego no hubiera nadie.

Luego se quejan de que los llaman borregos.


----------



## Rachmaninov (26 Oct 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Pasara lo mismo que en el confinamiento.
> 
> La gente dandose de ostias por la comida los primeros dias y luego ya habia de todo.Yo iba a la hora del cafe y aparte de estar todo respuesto no habia ni un alma en el supermercado.Yo flipaba y no se lo comentaba a nadie para que no corriera la voz.
> 
> ...



Eso es precisamente lo que quieren que pienses, que no va a pasar nada, igual que en el confinamiento.

Estás muerto. 

Y favor que nos hacen es una purga de subnormales.


----------



## Eremita (26 Oct 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Si con medio kilo de arroz,otro de medio de lentejas y un bote de sofrito para darle sabor tienes para 5 comidas bien intensas.
> 
> Luego los huevos hervidos del mercadona aguantan 1 mes y estan baratos.
> 
> ...



Y para que querrías vivir comiendo eso? Que sentido tendría la vida comiendo tan.... horrible?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Oct 2021)

Me estáis diciendo que ya puedo tirar mi caja de 36 bolsas de doritos? 

Ahora en serio, lo del cacao puro lo hago hace mucho, pues los colacaitos me parecen beneno. Un consejo, un poco de azúcar y una pizca de sal y vienes a contarme qué tal.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Oct 2021)

Munición y pólvora también es despensa prepper?


----------



## Sawa (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ante todo uno debe saber que un adulto normal necesita unas 2000 KCal diarias para mantenerse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No son fechas de caducidad amigo, son fechas de consumo preferente. Los alimentos que mencionas pueden durar bastantes más años.


----------



## Escalable (26 Oct 2021)

Me gasto 50€ mes con una rica dieta mediterranea. 50€


----------



## Charlie_69 (26 Oct 2021)

Pero no me des la caña y me enseñes a pescar, dame el pescao, pon una lista de la compra completa que sirva de ejemplo para 2 o 3 meses


----------



## Freedomfighter (26 Oct 2021)

Buen aporte AYN.... iremos tomando nota.....


----------



## Esflinter (26 Oct 2021)

De CHORRAda en CHORRAda, aymarrano.
A ti lo que te va es el propper


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Oct 2021)

Escalable dijo:


> Me gasto 50€ mes con una rica dieta mediterranea. 50€



Con 50 pavos comes al mes? Joder, que crack.


----------



## Renegato (26 Oct 2021)

Habia leído precompra de popper y estaba flipando


----------



## unaburbu (26 Oct 2021)

Estos son los hilos que animan a uno a ponerse un copazo y, en caso de fumar, abrir un buen puro o llenar su pipa.


----------



## JimTonic (26 Oct 2021)

yo llevo 3 semanas intentando gastar todo lo que tengo en la despensa,ya estoy llegando al final por fin


tenia mucho pescado congelado e hice una comilona el domingo para acabar


----------



## Flamenquinde21 (26 Oct 2021)

EGO dijo:


> Pasara lo mismo que en el confinamiento.
> 
> La gente dandose de ostias por la comida los primeros dias y luego ya habia de todo.Yo iba a la hora del cafe y aparte de estar todo respuesto no habia ni un alma en el supermercado.Yo flipaba y no se lo comentaba a nadie para que no corriera la voz.
> 
> ...



Pero dónde vives tú macho??
La gente dándose de ostias en el confinamiento??
Joder, como están las cabezas...


----------



## unaburbu (26 Oct 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Hacer una despensa prepper se puede hacer fácilmente aprovechando las ofertas y los 2x1. En vez de comprar 1 cosa compras 2 de esa cosa. No es necesario ir a saquear el supermercado. Eso lo hacen los imbéciles de última hora que se matarán entre ellos por una lata de guisantes.
> 
> O harán como que la gente se está matando. La imagen de la gente liándose a puñetazos en una gasolinera del Reino Unido es eso, una sola imagen repetida hasta la saciedad. Es como los chinos que se volvieron negros de repente. Han ensayado con la psicosis del virus y ahora viene la psicosis de la escasez, de los apagones. Todo provocado. Para meter medidas aún más totalitarias. Cuidado gordos, dentro de poco vendrán miradas asesinas porque coméis demasiado. Pol Pot ejecutaba a la gente que llevaba gafas y Pol Pot era un aprendiz.



Yo hice varias compras prepper en febrero 2020. Me gasté 500+500 pavos en 2 meses. Pero luego no he parado. En cada compra ya fuera semanal o mensual, metía un par de latas. Mi mujer siempre me pregunta: ¿qué has cogido esta vez? Es más, llegó un momento que empecé a meter latunes premium en plan codorniz y guisos raros que costaba la lata 6-7 pavos. Probé TODAS las latas de fabricantes distintos de albóndigas para asegurarme de cuál comprar más. La clave es tener una buena despensa y luego ir llenándola poco a poco en cada compra. No notas los 3-5 euros de más de 2-3 latas y vas sumando. Lo mismo hice con papel albal y bolsas de basura. 

Agua igual. En casa rural tengo mínimo 200L en garrafas de 8L. En la colmena urbana sólo 3 garrafas (tengo que aumentar eso). La clave, insisto, poco a poco en cada compra completando latunes, legumbre cocida, avena y derivados, pastas secas, conservas de fruta, etc. Se hizo un hilo en febrero de 2020 pero el user borró su cuenta y se perdió todo. Pero vamos, es un tema recurrente y aquí la gente ya domina de esta materia.


----------



## Javito Putero (26 Oct 2021)

y pescar? es sencillo pescar algo?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (26 Oct 2021)

Tema latas y comida pefabricada, recomiendo marca casa morando


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (26 Oct 2021)

gracias por el hilo 
Lamentablemente si uno tiene enfermedades crónicas, en mi caso entre otras mastocitosis, no tolera ningún alimento en conserva -por el contenido en histamina. Solo alimentos frescos. 
lo unico que podria seria la avena y la leche, si tienes alguna idea de como conseguir comida fresca...que no sea salir a cazar hhehehe


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque quizás no tengamos energía para cocinarlas.
> 
> Y porque quizás tampoco haya frío para conservar una olla a presión de legumbres.





Hay algunas cosas que no tienes en cuenta. 
Las legumbres secas pueden durar muchos años y ser consumidas crudas, es decir, germinadas. 
Eso puede hacerse en cualquier momento, después de años de almacenamiento, sin necesidad de utilizar energía en su cocinado. Además, no dejan de ser semillas, con lo que podrías plantarlas, para obtener mas alimento, sempre que fuera necesario y se dieran las condiciones.

Semillas germinadas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre









Yo no dudaría en almacenar prioritariamente legumbres secas y otras semillas. Pocas cosas serán mas útiles y fáciles de conservar llegado el Mineralismo.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (26 Oct 2021)

los frutos secos dan mucha energia.


----------



## thanos2 (26 Oct 2021)

Yo flipo, porque creo que este foro está influyendo más de lo que parece. 

El otro día un amigo, hablando de la escasez que podía venir de algunas cosas, me dijo que había comprado en Lidl latunes al natural que estaban de oferta. Parece ser que estaban 6 latas a 2,49, y sí, eso es buen precio para 6 latunes. 

Entonces le pregunté, y qué has hecho, comprar 10 o 15 paquetes para tener acumulado?

Se había recorrido el tío loco varios Lidl de su ciudad porque cuando llegaba a uno solo quedaban 2 o 3 cajas completas. Cajas de las que traían a su vez 15 packs de 6 latunes.

1800 latunes tiene acumulados. 

Joder, la que estáis liando. Este tío va a acabar en un acuario, haciendo numeritos circenses con una pelota en una piscina si come tanto latún. 

O eso, o se convierte en un termómetro lleno de mercurio.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (26 Oct 2021)

Opción fácil pero cara: batidos de comida en polvo de los que suele usar la gente para adelgazar controlando la cantidad exacta de calorías que consume.

Suelen estar basados en avena.

Por ejemplo:









Plenny Shake v3.0


Plenny Shake is a delicious nutritionally complete meal replacement shake that provides you with all the essential nutrients your body needs. Start here and find out more about eating healthy and balanced 4,5 out of 5-star meals.




jimmyjoy.com





8000 kcal (4 días) unos 24 eur.

No se necesita energía para cocinar. Simplemente agua.


----------



## TheF00l (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Suponed que compráis esto:
> 
> Interesante alimento prepper: Leche desnatada en polvo.



Desventajas: las bolsas son grandes y, si se consumen pocos lácteos (típica cucharadita en el café diario), el aire y/o la luz la degradan y acaba agriándose. Se puede estirar extrayendo el aire, cerrándola muy prieta y almacenándola en un lugar oscuro, fresco y seco pero todas estas medidas solo van a retrasar un poco lo inevitable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Hay algunas cosas que no tienes en cuenta.
> Las legumbres secas pueden durar muchos años y ser consumidas crudas, es decir, germinadas.
> Eso puede hacerse en cualquier momento, después de años de almacenamiento, sin necesidad de utilizar energía en su cocinado. Además, no dejan de ser semillas, con lo que podrías plantarlas, para obtener mas alimento, sempre que fuera necesario y se dieran las condiciones.
> 
> ...



Ah, claro los germinados.

Excelente opción.

Pero hay que saber hacerlos.

Quien escoja esta opción que no espere a germinar en el Mad-Max: Que lo ensaye antes.

Y que cuente con qué igual no hay internet para aprender.

Paso a cabecera.


----------



## Maestro Panda (26 Oct 2021)

Mejor que para el corto y medio plazo cojáis cosas que no se tengan que cocinar porque en cuanto los vecinos huelan el olor de la comida van a ir a vuestra casa a por vuestras provisiones. Y unos padres con unos críos hambrientos pueden ser adversarios temibles.


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (26 Oct 2021)

un buen puchero de arroz con un caldo mas atun y un poco de perejil picado te arregla el dia.


----------



## Wolvernite (26 Oct 2021)

¿Qué tal opción es el turrón? Es hipercalórico y empiezan a verse en las estanterías de los supermercados.


----------



## iomesmo (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay quienes piensan que hacer prepping de comida supone tener una despensa con miles de euros de comida especial prepper liofilizada o en envases especiales que se tira al caducar y hay que comprar otra nueva.​​O que hay que aprender habilidades especiales de envasado y conservación.​​O que hay que comer comida de dudosa salubridad. Y cara y difícil de obtener.​
> Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> Toda persona mínimamente cauta *puede y debe* tener en su casa comida normal de súpermercado para sobrevivir meses a CERO GASTO y comida sana, perfectamente integrable en una dieta de diario saludable.
> ...



Que no sabes ni hacer un huevo frito, vamos.


----------



## kawalimit (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se administra por FIFO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayn, voy a ser un poco tiquismiquis pero estoy seguro de que encontrarás pertinente mi matización: en realidad, el almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se debe administrar por FEFO (First Expired, First Out) y no por FIFO. Lo primero que caduca es lo primero que hay que consumir, independientemente de que lo hayamos añadido antes o después a nuestra "despensa". También hay que decir que, en la práctica, FEFO y FIFO suelen coincidir (lo primero que entra suele caducar antes).


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> gracias por el hilo
> Lamentablemente si uno tiene enfermedades crónicas, en mi caso entre otras mastocitosis, no tolera ningún alimento en conserva -por el contenido en histamina. Solo alimentos frescos.
> lo unico que podria seria la avena y la leche, si tienes alguna idea de como conseguir comida fresca...que no sea salir a cazar hhehehe



Antes, en mi calle había un montón de gente que tenía campos, la mayoría lo tenía de segunda ocupación y cultivaban de todo: fresas, higos, tomates, huevos, pimientos, etc según la estación y lo vendía a los conocidos, recuerdo hasta leche

El caso es irte, si no vives en pueblos mediano o que tenga gente con campo al lado, a las tiendas (que no sean comestibles) y preguntar si la gente de la calle alguno vende verduras y frutas de sus campos.

Del mismo modo con los mayoristas de los bares, muchos traen fruta y verdura fresca de no se sabe donde, si pillas los telefonos pegas el puntazo


----------



## viogenes (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pero si no hay electricidad, ¿se van a comer toda la olla de una sentada al no poder guardarla en el frigorífico?



Como el niño de Sevilla.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (26 Oct 2021)

Wolvernite dijo:


> ¿Qué tal opción es el turrón? Es hipercalórico y empiezan a verse en las estanterías de los supermercados.




El turrón desecado es lo que llevan los cuerpos especiales en sus raciones de emergencia, lo he visto en un montón de videos

Es como una especie de polvorón hiper calórico muy seco

El turrón vale según mi opinión, tiene proteinas y calorías a muerte y eso tiene que tener fecha de caducidad larga


----------



## Titomadrid (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay quienes piensan que hacer prepping de comida supone tener una despensa con miles de euros de comida especial prepper liofilizada o en envases especiales que se tira al caducar y hay que comprar otra nueva.​​O que hay que aprender habilidades especiales de envasado y conservación.​​O que hay que comer comida de dudosa salubridad. Y cara y difícil de obtener.​
> Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> Toda persona mínimamente cauta *puede y debe* tener en su casa comida normal de súpermercado para sobrevivir meses a CERO GASTO y comida sana, perfectamente integrable en una dieta de diario saludable.
> ...



Tu despensa prepper sin cervezas no vale un carajo!
Uhhh!!!! Fueeeeraaa!!!!!


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Oct 2021)

TheF00l dijo:


> Desventajas: las bolsas son grandes y, si se consumen pocos lácteos (típica cucharadita en el café diario), el aire y/o la luz la degradan y acaba agriándose. Se puede estirar extrayendo el aire, cerrándola muy prieta y almacenándola en un lugar oscuro, fresco y seco pero todas estas medidas solo van a retrasar un poco lo inevitable.



Es cara, yo compre en enero 2020, y tiré 4 paquetes porque se me caducaron sin tener que usarlos
Joder creo que el paquete eran 10 eur.


----------



## George Orwell (26 Oct 2021)

Habrá quién prefiera pensar que este forero está como un cencerro, pero he leído aquí cosas que el 99% de la población ni sabe que existe. Lo último que esperaba era leer aquí gestionar la despensa con un FIFO. 

No sé quién eres fuera de tu seudónimo Ayn Randiano, pero sabes de lo que hablas.


----------



## George Orwell (26 Oct 2021)

kawalimit dijo:


> Ayn, voy a ser un poco tiquismiquis pero estoy seguro de que encontrarás pertinente mi matización: en realidad, el almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se debe administrar por FEFO (First Expired, First Out) y no por FIFO. Lo primero que caduca es lo primero que hay que consumir, independientemente de que lo hayamos añadido antes o después a nuestra "despensa". También hay que decir que, en la práctica, FEFO y FIFO suelen coincidir (lo primero que entra suele caducar antes).



Alucinarías la cantidad de imbéciles disfuncionales que usan LIFO en su despensa.


----------



## kenny220 (26 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Habrá quién prefiera pensar que este forero está como un cencerro, pero he leído aquí cosas que el 99% de la población ni sabe que existe. Lo último que esperaba era leer aquí gestionar la despensa con un FIFO.
> 
> No sé quién eres fuera de tu seudónimo Ayn Randiano, pero sabes de lo que hablas.



Coño el FIFO es de cajón, compra nuevo, pero consume lo añejo.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Oct 2021)

por una vez me he adelantado a Randiano y llevo con esa práctica desde que empezó el runrun de meternos en casa

por aportar, lo de la legumbre seca, frutos secos, cereales o harina hay que ir con cuidado en el almacenamiento, por ejemplo guardarlo en tuppers, recipientes o bolsas herméticas para evitar que accedan insectos y dejen larvas. No sería la primera alacena que en verano sirve de bufé libre para gusanos. Yo optaría por el recipiente antes que la bolsa, los paquetes o cajas de cartón o papel pueden acabar siendo perforados por algún bicho


----------



## George Orwell (26 Oct 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> Coño el FIFO es de cajón, compra nuevo, pero consume lo añejo.



Obviamente. ¿Pero conoces mucha gente que sepa que eso es FIFO? Eso es lo que quería decir. Es un término técnico. 
Y por cierto, como he dicho, te sorprendería la cantidad de subnormales que hacen LIFO.


----------



## meusac (26 Oct 2021)

Es importante el germinado de semillas para obtener vitaminas y minerales esenciales así como fibra


----------



## Abrojo (26 Oct 2021)

como ha comentado un forero lo de la reacción histamínica no es baladí. A mí sin ser alérgico a nada que yo sepa, me han salido alguna vez ronchas de alguna conserva. Hay que tener variedad en legumbre, verdura, pescado y carne/paté para evitar acumular lo que sea que te hizo reacción en días seguidos.

Miel. Va bien además como antiséptico natural.

Mermeladas, compotas. Caseras si se tiene maña y fruta a mano. Conservas caseras como por ejemplo confitados y guardados en recipientes herméticos como estos: 







Igual no tenemos acceso a agua caliente, pero de disponer, infusiones variadas para dolores de estómago, tripas o garganta

Sal

Menos (prácticamente nada) saludable pero altamente calórico para evitar desnutrición es la crema de cacahuete, aunque seguramente se enrancie si se almacena sin abrir no creo que se estropee


----------



## kenny220 (26 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Obviamente. ¿Pero conoces mucha gente que sepa que eso es FIFO? Eso es lo que quería decir. Es un término técnico.
> Y por cierto, como he dicho, te sorprendería la cantidad de subnormales que hacen LIFO.



Bueno, las abuelas de antes lo hacían, sin saber lifo o fifo. Pero cierto que muchos, ahora compran colocan en la estantería , y van empujando lo anterior al Fondo, y al final gastan lo de mayor caducidad y dejan lo más cercano a caducar x sin uso. 

Por cierto, aunque sea una guarreria, fruta escarchada.


----------



## Alcazar (26 Oct 2021)

Wolvernite dijo:


> ¿Qué tal opción es el turrón? Es hipercalórico y empiezan a verse en las estanterías de los supermercados.



Pésima, es azucar puro, y el azúcar provoca picos de glucemia que hacen que a las 2 o 3 horas de darte un atracón tengas mas hambre aun.

Se trata de acumular proteinas y grasas de calidad.


----------



## George Orwell (26 Oct 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Pésima, es azucar puro, y el azúcar provoca picos de glucemia que hacen que a las 2 o 3 horas de darte un atracón tengas mas hambre aun.
> 
> Se trata de acumular proteinas y grasas de calidad.



Y muchísima sed. 
En caso de fallo del suministro eléctrico, las bombas municipales también caen.


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Oct 2021)

En caso de falta de electricidad o gas, hay que buscar alternativas.







Construye tu horno solar | Terra.org - Ecología práctica







Cocina solar casera, ecológica, portátil y gratis.


----------



## el violador de mentes (26 Oct 2021)

El cacao puro tiene cafeína, no es recomendable tomarlo en mucha cantidad.

El problema de no poder calentar se soluciona con bombonas de butano.

Una vez que se tiene para calentar, el problema sería el agua. ¿sin luz qué pasaría con el suministro de agua?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Oct 2021)

¿Conocen la LIBRERÍA BILLY de Ikea?







Mi Rule of Thumb es que una Billy puede alojar unas 100.000 kCal de alimentos no perecederos variados: Leche en polvo, cacao, Muesli, legumbres, pescado en aceite en conserva y fruta en conserva en su jugo, más algo de café instantáneo y salsas, sal y hierbas aromáticas.

Una Billy de suministros de 100.000 kCal podría por lo tanto mantener vivo a un adulto unos 50 días.

Quien no pueda destinar en su casa un Billy para una despensa Prepper personal porque la usa para -digamos- exhibir figuritas de Star Wars o guardar novelas es que quizás no merezca sobrevivir al Mad-Max.

ANCLEN la Billy (o la estantería que sea) a la pared porque si se tumbase podrían perder parte de la comida por rotura de envases.

Ojo que las conservas PESAN MUCHO. Algunas estanterías no soportarán bien el peso. Refuercen si hace falta los anclajes de las baldas con ángulos de acero y tirafondos, o bien añadan listones "viga" o "viga inversa" en las baldas.


----------



## Chiruja (26 Oct 2021)

Muy buen hilo.

Muy oportuno y de gran utilidad.


----------



## rey0 (26 Oct 2021)

Las albóndigas con tomate del Mercadona......Durán más.. que la mayoría de lo que decís y....están buenas


----------



## Alcazar (26 Oct 2021)

rey0 dijo:


> Las albóndigas con tomate del Mercadona......Durán más.. que la mayoría de lo que decís y....están buenas



Mi padre cuando hizo la mili comía latas de carne envasada argentina que tenían su edad.


----------



## Baubens2 (26 Oct 2021)

Os vais intoxicar de tanto mercurio en el atún


----------



## angel2929 (26 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se administra por FIFO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es más fácil etiquetar estanterías o cajas con el año de caducidad , una caja /estanteria pone 2023 otra 2025, otra 2021...

Y así vas consumiendo según el año para que no te caduque nada


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Oct 2021)

Se te está comiendo el personaje aynrandiano


----------



## CALIXTO (26 Oct 2021)

Dáis por sentado que cuándo abráis el grifo saldrá agua, y eso mucho suponer.
Ese ruidito a cañería vacía va a dar mucho miedo.


----------



## Knightfall (26 Oct 2021)

Proteina whey en polvo + harina de avena , caducidad 1,5 años aprox


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (26 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Semillas, conservas caseras, huerto, árboles frutales y animales de corral, la auténtica saluc



Tú eres de los mios, huevos caseros, semillas para aburrir, peras, uvas, higos, calabaza, calabacín, tomates, pepino, maíz, pimientos, pipas, carne de conejo, caza y aire abierto en el cielo, y años de fallos y aciertos en la huerta, que en dos días no se aprende.


----------



## Kartoffeln (26 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Obviamente. ¿Pero conoces mucha gente que sepa que eso es FIFO? Eso es lo que quería decir. Es un término técnico.
> Y por cierto, como he dicho, te sorprendería la cantidad de subnormales que hacen LIFO.



Menuda gilipollez aplicar un FIFO a la comida, se trata de comerte lo que va a caducar antes no lo primero que ha entrado a la despensa.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Oct 2021)

igual parece de perogrullo pero un manual impreso en papel con todos los tips avanzados que necesitéis sacados de internet, a falta de libros, sería adecuado, que igual nos quedamos incomunicados y no sabríamos ni hacer un horno solar


----------



## angel2929 (26 Oct 2021)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Os vais intoxicar de tanto mercurio en el atún



Mejor eso que morirse


----------



## Baubens2 (26 Oct 2021)

angel2929 dijo:


> Mejor eso que morirse



Cierto és


----------



## fogbugz (26 Oct 2021)

Yo hice esto en UK cuando vi venir el COVID (febrero 2020). Pero con unas variantes para hacerlo mas saludable @AYN RANDiano2, aunque mas caro.

Nada de leche en polvo, simplemente copos de avena irlandesa (tratada con vapor o lena para que no se quede rancia). Al echarle agua caliente sale leche de avena, que sabe bastante bien y es relativamente sana. A esto le anadia cacao en polvo a veces, otras sirope de arce, la mayoria nada.

El pescado en lata me da miedo por los plasticos de la lata y por los metales pesados del mar. Lo sustitui por buen pescado congelado (no esperaba apagones) y por biltong. El biltong es parecido a nuestra cecina, pero no requiere refrigeracion. Son trozos de carne de vaca con muchas especias.

Tambien compre pan integral al vacio, vitamina C liposomal (para evitar el escorbuto) y frambuesas congeladas.

Cuando la gente entro en panico y habia colas de horas para entrar al super, comia sobre todo lo que pongo arriba por pura comodidad.

Tambien empece a comprar leche fresca en granjas pequenas enviado todo por mensajero, para evitar asi las colas de los supermercados. Algo que no se comenta habitualmente es que la leche fresca se puede congelar sin problema.


----------



## CALIXTO (26 Oct 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Tú eres de los mios, huevos caseros, semillas para aburrir, peras, uvas, higos, calabaza, calabacín, tomates, pepino, maíz, pimientos, pipas, carne de conejo, caza y aire abierto en el cielo, y años de fallos y aciertos en la huerta, que en dos días no se aprende.



Ojo que sitios así deben estar bunkerizados, porque atraerán a hordas de hambrientos armados como miel a las abejas.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Oct 2021)

En mi humilde opinión no hace falta volverse loco y comprar comida en plan apocalipsis nuclear para sobrevivir 6 meses sin salir de casa. Creo que con un mes es más que suficiente y para eso necesitas comida en lata, mucha agua, aceite para consumo y quemar y poca cosa más. 

Hay que ver contra quien compites. Para empezar hay mucha gente que el día del mad max va a ir al super a comprar, y seguramente se lo encuentren cerrado, lo que intentes pillar por la mañana puedes robarlo por la fuerza por la noche. Si se cortan suministros , si no hay comida ni bienes en general va a haber una semana de estado de excepción y ahí es cuando la cosa se va a poner jodida. 

Muuucha gente vive a una nómina de la indigencia, lo cierto es que el mejor momento para un apagón sería mañana mismo, cuando medio país tiene 20€ en la cuenta bancaria y esta esperando a cobrar el martes para poder pertrecharse. Estos al pasar esa semana van a salir a la calle a sobrevivir. En 3 semanas o las aguas han vuelto a su cauce o simplemente no queda nada que salvar. Con llevar un mes de ventaja a la gente ya has sido más precavido que el 90% sino más.

Las ideas que da Aynrandiano están bien pero no os paséis sino queréis estar comiendo cacao hasta la implantación definitiva de la agenda 2030


----------



## George Orwell (26 Oct 2021)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez aplicar un FIFO a la comida, se trata de comerte lo que va a caducar antes no lo primero que ha entrado a la despensa.



No sé cómo compras tú, pero yo normalmente lo que compro esta semana (se entiende que mismo artículo) caduca más tarde que el que compré hace un mes.


----------



## fogbugz (26 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> como ha comentado un forero lo de la reacción histamínica no es baladí. A mí sin ser alérgico a nada que yo sepa, me han salido alguna vez ronchas de alguna conserva. Hay que tener variedad en legumbre, verdura, pescado y carne/paté para evitar acumular lo que sea que te hizo reacción en días seguidos.



Cierto, esto es sobre todo con el pescado y con los fermentados.


----------



## Scarjetas (26 Oct 2021)

Yo paso, soy madmaxista, los madmaxistas no nos quedamos en casa viéndolas venir, cogemos nuestro V8 y asaltamos lo que se nos ponga por delante, aún así, te respeto mucho ayn y te thankeo el hilo, te tengo aprecio.


----------



## George Orwell (27 Oct 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Cierto, esto es sobre todo con el pescado y con los fermentados.



¡¡El atún!! Es el que puede provocar a algunas personas ronchas y reacciones cutáneas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Unido a buen equipo casero de potabilización de agua, primeros auxilios y aprovechamiento de la energía de la naturaleza
> 
> Tanto o más que acumular comida es acumular materia prima con la que sobrevivir
> ​Acumulo 20 kg de arenas y gravas para potabilizar agua​​Acumulo recipientes multiusos​​Acumulo sarmientos y restos de poda para hacer fuego​​Acumulo maderas para calefacción​​Acumulo ceniza para producir potasa (limpiador tradicional) con el que a su vez producir jabón.​​Acumulo maderas para carbón vegetal (ingerido es potente desintoxicador universal, y para potabilizar agua)​​Acumulo dióxido de cloro (sal común para los talibanes radiofónicos) para potabilizar agua y curar dolencias​​Produzco compost vegetal con restos de cocina para abonar huerta​​Dispongo de diversos elementos con los que aumentar la capacidad de recolección de agua de lluvia (tubos, contenedores, canalones, etc)​​Dispongo de varias toneladas de madera fresca (árbol sin cortar) para imprevistos​​Dispongo de plantación de selección de medicinales de las que acumulo 20kg ya secos​​Dispongo de horno solar y de material para fabricar más si fuese necesario.​​Dispongo de suficientes herramientas que permitan aprovechar en tiempos de madmax todo lo anterior​​
> ...



Vaya, según leía me veo reflejado, yo mismo he escrito lo mismo en otros hilos, soy autosuficiente en muchos ámbitos. Y mucha de los restos que genero va de nuevo a la huerta o animales, aprovecho podas y me doy buenas barbacoas, tengo plantas medicinales y donde buscar otras, recojo agua lluvia y tengo ducha solar, sal por kilos. Aperos, y este año voy a preparar la huerta con bancales...de verdad que te leía y era mi reflejo en un espejo, no soy el único..vive Dios.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (27 Oct 2021)

Pues yo no me complico la vida...mi compra (que ya hice antes del confinamiento) viene a ser:

- Galletas rellenas de chocolate (nadie las cogía durante las compras masivas en el confinamiento --> error)
- Un jamón o un par de ellos. Embutidos perdurables.
- Todo tipo de leguminosas y arroz/pasta (disponiendo de gas, claro está). Botes vacíos por si hubiera que envasar al baño maría.
- Latunes y demás latas (sardinas especialmente)
- Limones, naranjas y vitaminas en gral.
- Aceite

añadiré:

- Polvorones, mazapanes y turrones.
- Agua como para una piscifactoría.
- Cebollas (no sé si las viejas aguantan)

Tendré que aprender:

- A conservar al vacio
- Conservar carne en especias, sal, aceite --> si alguien puede poner unos tutos...

El papel del culo, aún me queda media terraza llena desde el confinamiento  

Tengo que empezar con las compras YA.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Lo más calórico que hay, de no perecederos, y que tienen más proteinas son las legumbres.
> 
> Cálculo que habría que comprar: lentejas, garbanzos, habichuelas, arroz y pasta. Con 200 kilos de todo eso tienes para meses y meses y meses.
> 
> ...



Pues para 200 kilos más vale que tengas buena reserva de agua, aceite, sal y especias, sitio y material para cocinar. Si hipotéticamente faltara la electricidad y por ende el agua


----------



## Arthas98 (27 Oct 2021)

Yo hace unas semanas compré 600 velas de éstas pequeñas de Ikea, para calentar latas son un medio muy cómodo. También he pillado 50 mecheros para repartir, usar e intercambiar


----------



## Gatoo_ (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Pero si no hay electricidad, ¿se van a comer toda la olla de una sentada al no poder guardarla en el frigorífico?



Pero hombre, que para algo existe en envasado al vacío...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Dáis por sentado que cuándo abráis el grifo saldrá agua, y eso mucho suponer.
> Ese ruidito a cañería vacía va a dar mucho miedo.



Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.

Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.

Tengo un filtro Katadyn para potabilizar agua del pozo:



Además tengo siempre 10 o 20 de estos bidones de 8 litros...







...llenos de agua de manantial.

O sea, tengo siempre 80-160 litros de agua potable almacenados en casa. Es mi margen antes de tener que usar el pozo.

Jamás consumo agua de grifo. No me fío.

A quienes viven en pisos: Se aconseja tener mínimo 2 litros de agua por persona y día. Una de esta garrafas daría para 4 días.

Otra opción que se me ocurre: INVENTAR ALGO para recoger agua de lluvia de balcones, terrazas y ventanas, y luego pasarla por el filtro Katadyn.

El problema de los pisos es que como no haya agua, esto NO va a funcionar...







...con consecuencias que no necesito detallarles: El INODORO...va a dejar de ser inodoro sin agua abundante y fácil de obtener.

Los pisos sin agua pueden terminar siendo inhabitables por insalubres en muy poco tiempo.


----------



## el ejpertoc (27 Oct 2021)

Y el frío, cómo combatimos el frío sin energética?


----------



## Anthony Quin (27 Oct 2021)

Estás hecho un asustaviejas cada vez peor, amigo ayn.


----------



## Serakenaton (27 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> igual parece de perogrullo pero un manual impreso en papel con todos los tips avanzados que necesitéis sacados de internet, a falta de libros, sería adecuado, que igual nos quedamos incomunicados y no sabríamos ni hacer un horno solar



Os animo a hacerlo, seria muy útil en caso de que caiga la red. Quien empieza ?


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> gracias por el hilo
> Lamentablemente si uno tiene enfermedades crónicas, en mi caso entre otras mastocitosis, no tolera ningún alimento en conserva -por el contenido en histamina. Solo alimentos frescos.
> lo unico que podria seria la avena y la leche, si tienes alguna idea de como conseguir comida fresca...que no sea salir a cazar hhehehe



Yo sólo vería una oportunidad ahí, no te quedaría más remedio que huerta y sembrar durante todo el año, buen invernadero y suerte con el aprendizaje


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (27 Oct 2021)

Aquí os paso una serie de enlaces a "GENTE PREPARACIONISTA" de la que he aprendido técnicas que son útiles a la hora de procurarte una ¡¡¡DESPENSA DE SUPERVIVENCIA!!!
Ante unos breves comentarios:

*Los alimentos que se "han de preservar" tienen que estar protegido de los siguientes elementos:*
Sol
Humedad
Oxígeno
Insectos
Es por ello que muchas de las técnicas que veréis se centran en eliminar, de la mejor manera posible, la interacción con estos elementos.

*Los métodos de conservación pueden ser:*
Al vacío
En salmuera
Escabechados
Fermentados
En aceite
En Manteca
Deshidratados
En polvos o agentes químicos como "cenizas", Hidróxido de Calcio", "Parafinas", ..etc (Recomendables para productos con una cascara dura (huevos)

*¡¡¡MUY IMPORTANTE!!! ¡¡¡AGUA!!! TENÉIS QUE GUARDAR GARRAFAS DE AGUA COMO SI OS FUESE LA VIDA EN ELLO. NO SOLO LA ESCASEZ SINO LA POSIBILIDAD DE QUE SE PUEDA CONTAMINAR*
Al vacío......Las botellas y garrafas limpias se pueden utilizar para la conservación de legumbres y granos
Pueden conservarse cualquier tipo de alimento, pero hay que tener cuidados a la hora de preservarlos. Por ejemplo:
Conservas al vacío.....El preparado de este tipo de conservas requiere que el producto se encuentre en un medio ácido (tomate). Al realizar preparados se ha de evitar añadir cebollas al guiso.
Conservas al vacío.....El tiempo de hervor para la conserva varía con la altura.
Conservas al vacío.....Las carnes se han de preparar con un equipamiento que genere un mayor nivel de presión (tratar de evitar la descomposición de las proteínas animales)
Conservas al vacío.....Cuando se emboten guisos del tipo "potajes", las chacinas han de sacarse del preparado y, si el caso, embotarlas aparte en salmueras, aceite o mediante olla a presión
Conservas al vacío.....Es recomendable que los botes se esterilicen (10'-15' en agua hirviendo) y que el agua los cubra.

Salmueras......Existen diversos tipos, la base es agua y sal, el vinagre es un componente añadido que alarga la duración del preparado
Salmueras......Cuando el preparado se ha de almacenar en obligado realizar un "Baño María" para embotar al vacío.

Mantecas de Cerdo.....Buscar manteca de Cerdo Ibérico, las que se venden envasadas suelen carecer de calidad y te pueden "JODER" la conserva.
Mantecas de Cerdo.....El producto a envasar se ha de cocer en la manteca derretida, envasarlo en caliente y dejar tapado hasta su utilización. Evitar abrir los botes si no se van a consumir. No es necesario hacerles el vacío

Aquí os pongo algunos canales que os pueden servir para tomar apuntes, ideas o para investigar.

De los mejores canales de preparacionistas en español que conozco
25 Alimentos que no caducan


Conservar alimentos por largo tiempo


Método para deshidratados
Vegetales en polvo para mayor duración


Otro canal de Preparacionista


Ejemplo de conservas en aceite o "CONSERVAS EN ORZA"


Conservas en Manteca de Cerdo Iberico

Si la preparación de la conserva está correcta os puede durar casi un año.

Escabeches

Llevo 4 meses con unas piezas de lomo de cerdo y tienen buena pinta.

Fermentados


Conserva huevos cocidos

Esta igual que las anteriores la he verificado por más de 6 meses

P.D.
*¡¡¡Y OLVIDAROS DE LAS PUTAS LATAS, SE OS VA UN PASTÓN Y NO TENDRÉIS NI PARA UN MES!!!
TENDRÉIS QUE CURRAROS EL PREPARACIONISMO PARA NO MORIR DE HAMBRE.*

Y ALGÚN MACHETE, NAVAJA O ARTILUGIO PARA DEFENSA. Si esto se pone "HEAVY" se nos puede aparecer "LA PURGA" y los saqueos forman parte del decorado.

ClNa-U2


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dispongo de horno solar casero y de material rápidamente disponible para fabricar otro, de forma sencilla y sin que ocupe espacio:







Es un error pensar que por no poder usar la vitrocerámica o el butano no se va a poder cocinar. Evidentemente el sol solo sirve en climas idóneos y donde no haya un evento que oscurezca el cielo, eso ya es parte de la planificación de cada uno.

Tanto o más que acumular comida es acumular materia prima con la que sobrevivir

Acumulo 20 kg de arenas y gravas para potabilizar agua

Acumulo recipientes multiusos

Acumulo sarmientos y restos de poda para hacer fuego

Acumulo maderas para calefacción

Acumulo ceniza para producir potasa (limpiador tradicional) con el que a su vez producir jabón.

Acumulo maderas para carbón vegetal (ingerido es potente desintoxicador universal, y para potabilizar agua)

Acumulo dióxido de cloro (sal común para los talibanes radiofónicos) para potabilizar agua y curar dolencias

Produzco compost vegetal con restos de cocina para abonar huerta

Dispongo de diversos elementos con los que aumentar la capacidad de recolección de agua de lluvia (tubos, contenedores, canalones, etc)

Dispongo de varias toneladas de madera fresca (árbol sin cortar) para imprevistos

Dispongo de plantación de selección de medicinales de las que acumulo 20kg ya secos

Dispongo de horno solar y de material para fabricar más si fuese necesario.

Dispongo de suficientes herramientas que permitan aprovechar en tiempos de madmax todo lo anterior​
Muchas de estas cosas no es siquiera necesarias tenerlas en casa.

Por ejemplo no hace falta tener 50 medicinales, basta con saber dónde están en el monte y tenerlas vigiladas.

Igualmente, también hay que ser hábil para que no ocupen espacio. Por ejemplo, poniendo un seto a la parcela de coníferas, es sencillo disponer de madera en caso de apocalipsis, sin que sea demasiado evidente que acumulas madera, y dificultando su robo.


----------



## Gatoo_ (27 Oct 2021)

el ejpertoc dijo:


> Y el frío, cómo combatimos el frío sin energética?



Viviendo en Murcia.


----------



## Mig29 (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Semillas, conservas caseras, huerto, árboles frutales y animales de corral, la auténtica saluc



En este post y en el siguiente da usted la clave.
Todo el tocho de @AYN RANDiano2 esta muy bien, pero sin un plan de reserva es alargar la agonía.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

TheF00l dijo:


> Desventajas: las bolsas son grandes y, si se consumen pocos lácteos (típica cucharadita en el café diario), el aire y/o la luz la degradan y acaba agriándose. Se puede estirar extrayendo el aire, cerrándola muy prieta y almacenándola en un lugar oscuro, fresco y seco pero todas estas medidas solo van a retrasar un poco lo inevitable.



Bolsas minigrip para todos los productos abiertos, duran mucho más y evitas moscas, polillas, etc


----------



## jurbu (27 Oct 2021)

A todo lo reseñado añadiría:

-Crema de cacahuetes

-Frutos secos y frutas secas (dátiles, pasas, higos… ). Envasados al vacío duran más.


----------



## Funcional (27 Oct 2021)

Siguiendo el ejemplo de los antiguos marinos no hay que olvidar los salazones y mojamas, asi como frutos secos y frutas secas y deshidratadas. Ahora para navidades estarán los supermercados llenos de orejones e higos. Por otro lado, las galletas se inventaron para que los ejércitos dispusieran de carbohidratos fáciles de transportar a lugares donde no encontrarían pan. En cuanto a carnes, en mi despensa hunca faltan tarros de salchichas, albóndigas y jamón cocido.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

Wolvernite dijo:


> ¿Qué tal opción es el turrón? Es hipercalórico y empiezan a verse en las estanterías de los supermercados.



Importante productos de higiene, que no falte lo habitual si no cualquier enfermedad, dolor de muela por no lavarse la boca, etc te lleva a una infección en el peor momento


----------



## trancos123 (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay quienes piensan que hacer prepping de comida supone tener una despensa con miles de euros de comida especial prepper liofilizada o en envases especiales que se tira al caducar y hay que comprar otra nueva.​​O que hay que aprender habilidades especiales de envasado y conservación.​​O que hay que comer comida de dudosa salubridad. Y cara y difícil de obtener.​​O que hay que hacerse con caras MRE (Meal Ready to Eat) militares y comérselas luego cada día (menudo panorama culinario...) para que no se pierdan:​​​
> 
> Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> ...



El Pemmican bien hecho dura DÉCADAS, lo usaban los marineros en el siglo 19 antes de la invención de las conservas para la exploración del Ártico, esas expediciones solían durar 2 o 3 años, de sobra para nuestras necesidades.









Pemmican - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org









__





Historia del pemmican






www.historiacocina.com





El único paso complicado es deshidratar la carne, en los vídeos usan un deshidratador pero si no tienes es tan sencillo como poner el horno a baja temperatura y dejar abierta la puerta del horno ( queremos deshidratar la carne, no cocinarla pues se perderían nutrientes).


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Oct 2021)

Yo he comido un monton de plantas silvestres y raices...
Hay que saber en que cantidades comer, por ejemplo si no preparas bien las bellotas su gran cantidad de taninos entre ellos el acido cuercetanico te puede dejar el ojal rojo de cagar... los trucos son tostarlas o meterlas en un riachuelo varios dias para crear una fermentacion lactica que desconponga y lave los taninos...
He comido, insectos de todo tipo, mi padre era entomogo y se donde se esconden las larvas mas suculentas de proteinas, cuando salen, en que piedras y cortezas de arboles se esconden...
Se pueden comer huevos de nidos, hay que tener ojo, pescar y cazar es mas dificil que recolectar pequeñas cosas como mejillones, lapas etc
Se poner lazos, he atrapado conejos con cable telefonico grueso y una vez pille un jabali, pero arranco el arbol, puse alambre de acero...
Tengo cepos de pajaro, hay mucha paloma en la calle...
Las setas tambien son un buen aporte de minerales...
En la mar hay mucho pez que por lo sucios que son la gente no los come, pero que no tienen ningun problema, tipo mujoles(Muble) que andan en alcantarillas...
Mi padre siempre conto que una vez en un bar de portugalete una señora pregunto de que era la paella y los aldeanos le dijeron que mirara en el baño, eran pieles de rata...


Para vitaminas recomiendo tener rosales o buscar rosales silvestres, el fruto tiene una barbaridad de vitamina C...

Comer cosas silvestres no es facil, un africano de tribu tiene 10 veces mas bacterias y 10 veces mas diversas que nosotros los urbanitas, comer cosas con mucha fibra requiere de cepas de bacterias especialistas y nuestras dietas actuales no lo son, tenemos un estomago poco entrenado...


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> En caso de falta de electricidad o gas, hay que buscar alternativas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La de la caja de cartón la hice yo, de fondo le puse además piedra de pizarra que queman como un h..me encanta, el cristal especial para aguantar temperaturas.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> igual parece de perogrullo pero un manual impreso en papel con todos los tips avanzados que necesitéis sacados de internet, a falta de libros, sería adecuado, que igual nos quedamos incomunicados y no sabríamos ni hacer un horno solar



Yo los imprimí y conseguí por otro lado en papel, huerta, medicamentos, conservación, purificación, supervivencia. Primeros auxilios, plantas medicinales, defensa personal, etc


----------



## RalphWiggum (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> (hoy, 2021, hay a la venta conservas con fecha de consumo preferente 2026)




La misma fecha que tienen las pilas alcalinas a la venta hoy. Dado que para meteorología _vulgar_ (si mañana lloverá o no) los medios de comunicación todavía son algo fiables, tener radio y pilas sigue siendo recomendable. De momento. Supongo que para cosas como... _tsunamis_ también siguen siendo fiables, pero no lo aseguro.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Oct 2021)

Tanto rollo con que se va a ir la luz , de donde lo sacáis?

Alemania hace años hizo una campaña similar a la de holanda y otros paises igual, son países responsables que alertan a su población ante posibles desastres , eso no quiere decir que este por venir uno ahora .
Podria ocurrir , pero será cuando hayamos bajado la guardia .


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (27 Oct 2021)

SUPERVIVENCIA=
Protección
Ubicación
Agua
Comida


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (27 Oct 2021)

CALIXTO dijo:


> Ojo que sitios así deben estar bunkerizados, porque atraerán a hordas de hambrientos armados como miel a las abejas.



Bueno. Es mi casa con su finca de 500 mts2, lo tengo vallado claro y alambre de espino, y vivimos aquí todos, el que más, el que menos, tiene frutales o gallinas y conejos, perros enormes y armas de caza, no faltaría como la ciudad al principio y depende de la época del año, si te pilla sin nada, y sin conocimientos, igual de jodido, por suerte yo tengo un poco de todo, y si hace falta, hoyo y a esconder en suelo..yo diría que le interesa más que a saquear, quedarse a vivir y colaborar en la defensa que asaltar viviendas..


----------



## CALIXTO (27 Oct 2021)

IMPORTANTE: hay que proveerse de buenas herramientas. Es un buen momento de revisar nuestro "taller" de manitas e invertir en mejorar la calidad de esas herramientas que usamos bastante pero que estánjodidas por ser del chino.
O pillar aquellas que puedan sernos de utilidad frente situaciones de emergencia: hacha, machete, soplete, etc.
Ese maletín multiherramienta del día del padre que ni has abierto te puede salvar la vida.


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Oct 2021)

Una propuesta aunque eticamente fragil es el canibalismo, lo cual me parece una via muy practica para la supervivencia...
Lo mejor seria cazar gente gorda para conseguir bastante grasa y algunos mas delgados para la carne, una picadora de carne, sal y pimenton...
Puede parecer aterrador, incluso amoral, pero mientras la gente busca abichuelas magicas yo iria despejando el territorio de enemigos y haciendo aliados para la carniceria, comprando la voluntad con mis chorizos de humano...

*Hay mucho politico por los que empezar la matanza...*
Un chorizo dura mucho, aparte que se pueden ahumar para aumentar su caducidad, o meterlos en manteca(en este caso humana)...

Quiza comer carne humana tenga algun inconveniente de enfermedades etc pero es eso o comer raices...


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Oct 2021)

Escopeta de corredera


----------



## chocolate (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

Los pisos sin agua pueden terminar siendo inhabitables por insalubres en muy poco tiempo.

Me temo que la gente volvería a recurrir al _*AGUA VA*_ previo al INODORO:



agua va - Buscar con Google



Ver archivo adjunto 819203














Una ciudad moderna retrotraida al AGUA VA me temo que resultaría LETAL (por epidemias) en muy poco tiempo, ya que regesaríamos de golpe a la inimaginle actualmente situación de las ciudades a finales del XIX, que estaban -literalmente- inundadas de excrementos (en aquel tiempo de caballos):



nmanure new york city - Buscar con Google









Es Nueva York en 1893.

Lo del suelo son...excrementos y orines de caballo.

Imagínense eso con excrementos humanos, porque creo que sería lo que pasaría en las ciudades si cortasen el agua.

Los pisos son muy, muy vulnerables. La gente no entiende cuánto dependientes son de una red de agua, electricidad, gas y servicios cada vez más compleja y hackeable y saboteable cada vez desde más lejos.

A quien pueda escoger entre montar un refugio prepper en un piso de ciudad o una propiedad con terreno, mi consejo es que PROPIEDAD CON TERRENO SIEMPRE.

Las ciudades son ratoneras.


----------



## Wolvernite (27 Oct 2021)

La leche en polvo, ¿dónde la encontráis? ¿En qué sección del súper? He estado en el Mercadona y en el Eroski y no la encuentro.


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

No os olvidéis de vitamina C, por si se va a estar tiempo tirando de productos embasados.

Los que tengáis pozo con bomba eléctrica, buscad una manual de respaldo:
desde la típica "del Oeste"




o una de achique de náutica de recreo






Con ella llenas un bidón aforado, para saber la cantidad de lejía que tienes que echar y ya tienes agua potable.


----------



## Mateo77 (27 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Alucinarías la cantidad de imbéciles disfuncionales que usan LIFO en su despensa.



Yo utilizo un algoritmo estocástico con reordenado completo periódico. Es decir, añado los nuevos productos donde encuentro hueco (respetando poner articulos similares juntos, claro), y cuando consumo uno lo cojo de donde sea más sencillo. De vez en cuando reordeno todo por fecha, poniendo los que caducan antes delante. Pienso que minimiza el esfuerzo, es más tolerante a errores y sirve igual que el FIFO si la fecha de caducidad es alta en comparación a la cantidad de productos consumidos por unidad de tiempo, porque nunca se tendrá ningún producto almacenado el tiempo suficiente como para que caduque.


----------



## Wolvernite (27 Oct 2021)

Mateo77 dijo:


> Yo utilizo un algoritmo estocástico con reordenado completo periódico. Es decir, añado los nuevos productos donde encuentro hueco (respetando poner articulos similares juntos, claro), y cuando consumo uno lo cojo de donde sea más sencillo. De vez en cuando reordeno todo por fecha, poniendo los que caducan antes delante. Pienso que minimiza el esfuerzo, es más tolerante a errores y sirve igual que el FIFO si la fecha de caducidad es alta en comparación a la cantidad de productos consumidos por unidad de tiempo, *porque nunca se tendrá ningún producto almacenado el tiempo suficiente como para que caduque*.



Entonces no tienes una buena despensa prepper...


----------



## sinosuke (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los pisos sin agua pueden terminar siendo inhabitables por insalubres en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Me temo que la gente volvería a recurrir al _*AGUA VA*_ previo al INODORO:





Vivo en un piso y precisamente una de las cosas que compré justo antes del confinamiento fueron 10 litros de lejía (dos garrafas). Con eso en caso de corte de agua y para desinfectar inodoro tenía para una temporada (echas lejía+agua a partes iguales en un pulverizador y con un par de pulverizaciones al wc ya vale)












.


----------



## trichetin (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Dispongo de horno solar casero y de material rápidamente disponible para fabricar otro, de forma sencilla y sin que ocupe espacio:



¿De que material son los 'espejos' del horno?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Oct 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Yo hice varias compras prepper en febrero 2020. Me gasté 500+500 pavos en 2 meses. Pero luego no he parado. En cada compra ya fuera semanal o mensual, metía un par de latas. Mi mujer siempre me pregunta: ¿qué has cogido esta vez? Es más, llegó un momento que empecé a meter latunes premium en plan codorniz y guisos raros que costaba la lata 6-7 pavos. Probé TODAS las latas de fabricantes distintos de albóndigas para asegurarme de cuál comprar más. La clave es tener una buena despensa y luego ir llenándola poco a poco en cada compra. No notas los 3-5 euros de más de 2-3 latas y vas sumando. Lo mismo hice con papel albal y bolsas de basura.
> 
> Agua igual. En casa rural tengo mínimo 200L en garrafas de 8L. En la colmena urbana sólo 3 garrafas (tengo que aumentar eso). La clave, insisto, poco a poco en cada compra completando latunes, legumbre cocida, avena y derivados, pastas secas, conservas de fruta, etc. Se hizo un hilo en febrero de 2020 pero el user borró su cuenta y se perdió todo. Pero vamos, es un tema recurrente y aquí la gente ya domina de esta materia.



Joe me acoges en tu búnker cuando empiece el apocalipsis?


----------



## Nigury (27 Oct 2021)

Un detalle importante, cuidado con los vecinos. Nada de ir comentando que tienes una despensa bien surtida y dando detalles de como te has preparado para las eventualidades. A menos que vivas en una comunidad en la cual tengáis la misma idea y estéis preparados todos.

Mas que nada porque como seas el único con comida porque el resto se ha sentado a verlas venir, en el momento que tengan hambre, van a ir a por ti, primero de buenas, en plan vecino déjenos algo que los niños tienen hambre, para luego ir a las malas tirando piedras y si hace falta objetos incendiarios.

Lo mismo en cuanto a olores de cocina, residuos, etc. Si huelen que estas cocinando, y una persona con hambre lo va a oler, o si ven que cada dos por tres salen latas vacías de tu casa, al final irán a por ti, y en grupo.

En cuanto a supermercados, la primera noche es crucial, ya que el primer día pues la mayoria de la gente pensaría que sería un apagón, y ya, incluidos los de los supermercados, que cerrarian manualmente las persianas y todo el mundo se iría a casa. EL PROBLEMA, sería a partir del día siguiente cuando se despertase la gente y vieran que no vuelve la luz y que llegan noticias de que no es algo local, es en ese momento que la gente empezaría a entrar en panico y saquear supermercados como si no hubiera mañana. Por eso, si hay que asaltar un supermercado, cosa que no sería necesario si se han tomado las debidas precauciones, el mejor momento sería la primera noche inmediatamente al apagón,.


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

En 1999, con lo del efecto dosmil, me compré una cocina de butano parecida a esta:




Todavía la tengo. Andan por 30/40 pavos. 

las gomas y el regulador, 10/15 pavos.





una estufa de butano, 80/90 euros.





Son cosas que se pueden tener en el garaje o el trastero, no suponen una inversión fuerte, pero cuando las necesitas valen su peso en oro. Se pueden comprar bombonas de propano o butano en gasolineras, conviene saber donde se encuentran las más próximas a casa.


----------



## imaginARIO (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los pisos sin agua pueden terminar siendo inhabitables por insalubres en muy poco tiempo.
> 
> Me temo que la gente volvería a recurrir al _*AGUA VA*_ previo al INODORO:
> 
> ...



Ejem....


----------



## Matriz_81 (27 Oct 2021)

*Alimento imprescindible para un mad max:*






Tsampa, el alimento ideal para un madmax...


El “Tsampa” es un alimento tradicional del Tibet, altamente nutritivo y muy fácil de preparar. Primero hay que tostar y moler los diversos granos y resto de ingredientes, para después ser unidos por la miel. La tsampa es un alimento usado desde hace cientos de años para épocas de hambruna...




www.burbuja.info





*Importante eliminar la humedad de nuestros alimentos preparacionistas:*






Sacos antihumedad por Robinco, su empresa de embalajes en Madrid


Robinco pone a su disposicion Sacos antihumedad como empresa fabricante de embalajes en Madrid, todo un mundo de soluciones en material de embalaje




www.robinco.es


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Oct 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> ¿De que material son los 'espejos' del horno?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado.



No es necesario ningún tipo de material especial.

Usted puede hacerse un horno con el parasol del coche si quiere, o con el rollo de aluminio que sobra en la cocina.

La regla principal del preparacionismo es saber darle segundos y terceros usos a las cosas.

Aparte de por ahorro, es una excelente manera de ahorrar espacio, pero sobre todo de aprovechar lo que tenemos disponible.

Más que un material concreto, usted debe pensar en los principios de funcionamiento del invento.

Esto es, necesita:

1. Una estructura solida.

2. una superficie o recubrimiento que concentre la energía solar sobre la olla.

3. Opcionalmente una superficie trasparente y un recubrimiento que conserve el calor.


El punto 1. lo puede solucionar en función de sus habilidades y herramientas con madera, hierro, aluminio, latón... incluso cartón (aunque menos duradero) o encajonado en el suelo.

El punto 2. lo puede solucionar como ya dije con un parasol del coche, una bolsa térmica de congelados (la cara interior) papel de aluminio, una chapa, espejos... Lo importante es que consiga algo que converja la luz en el punto central. En realidad es más una cuestión de colocación, o de la forma. El paraboloide es la forma más eficiente, pero una solución piramidal como la de la imagen de mi otro post es igual de válida.

El punto 3. lo puede solucionar con un cristal viejo, una lona transparente o translúcida...el aislamiento puede ser lana de roca que sobre, algun abrigo viejo, adobe o paja (el método tradicional, el cual también le sirve de estructura). Evidentemente cuanto más cerrado y reducido y más rápido calentará.

No se limite, fíjese que según lo he descrito, le serviría incluso un coche... lo tiene todo, solo necesita colocar bien los reflejantes para que calienten el interior.

Investigue los materiales, conózcalos y esté abierto a todo.

He experimentado con parasoles, papel albal... y sencillamente funcionan. Puede aligerar el tiempo algo comprando algunos de esos paneles de aluminio de alta reflectancia, pero en realidad es mejor dedicar el dinero a otras cosas.

También hay un tipo de papel de envoltorio algo más caro que refleja muchísimo o reflectores de fotografía (que es lo mismo que el parasol). 

Si en su kit de madmaxismo tiene mantas térmicas, las mismas sirven también para el cometido.

Los espejos de metacrilato son otra solución interesante, además a diferencia de los de cristal son flexibles.


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

Nigury dijo:


> Un detalle importante, cuidado con los vecinos. Nada de ir comentando que tienes una despensa bien surtida y dando detalles de como te has preparado para las eventualidades. A menos que vivas en una comunidad en la cual tengáis la misma idea y estéis preparados todos.
> 
> Mas que nada porque como seas el único con comida porque el resto se ha sentado a verlas venir, en el momento que tengan hambre, van a ir a por ti, primero de buenas, en plan vecino déjenos algo que los niños tienen hambre, para luego ir a las malas tirando piedras y si hace falta objetos incendiarios.
> 
> ...



Si hay saqueos, lo mejor es estar lejos. Cuando los riots de Londres de 2011 una conocida se encontraba contentísima entre la masa, saqueando una tienda de telefonía. El problema fue cuando un amable señor le solicitó que le entregara lo que había robado, mientras sus compinches se dedicaban a sobar a otras chicas y, claro, no había poli para defenderlas.

En cuanto al tema vecinos, lo ha expuesto Ud. muy bien. Perfil bajo. Luz apagada si tienes energía por tu cuenta. Nada de ruidos, fiesta, canciones.... los que vivieron la guerra civil desarrollaron grandes dotes teatrales en ese sentido. Cualquiera de mis abuelos te contaba como hacían para no parecer "burgueses" en la zona en que eso era peligroso. Entre risas, por cierto.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> En 1999, con lo del efecto dosmil, me compré una cocina de butano parecida a esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 819219
> 
> ...



Los fogones de butano son ESENCIALES.

Si se va la luz con frío extremo, poder cocinar bebidas y comida caliente y calentar bolsas de agua puede ser la diferencia entre vivir o morir.


viogenes dijo:


> En 1999, con lo del efecto dosmil, me compré una cocina de butano parecida a esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 819219
> 
> ...



Un solo fogón de butano y una bombona de butano es ESENCIAL.

Si se va la luz, poder calentar agua puede ser la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.

Con agua caliente uno puede ingerir bebidas calientes, esenciales en caso de frío extremo.

Y con agua caliente en bolsas...







...uno se las puede poner por debajo de la ropa y sobrevivir donde sin bolsas se moriría de frío.

Un fogón de butano y una bombona con gomas en estado de uso es ESENCIAL.

El butano para calefacción no me gusta nada: Humedece y quita oxígeno.

Mejor BEBERSE lo calentado con butano o meterse el agua caliente embolsada bajo la ropa.


----------



## ray merryman (27 Oct 2021)

Nigury dijo:


> Un detalle importante, cuidado con los vecinos. Nada de ir comentando que tienes una despensa bien surtida y dando detalles de como te has preparado para las eventualidades. A menos que vivas en una comunidad en la cual tengáis la misma idea y estéis preparados todos.
> 
> Mas que nada porque como seas el único con comida porque el resto se ha sentado a verlas venir, en el momento que tengan hambre, van a ir a por ti, primero de buenas, en plan vecino déjenos algo que los niños tienen hambre, para luego ir a las malas tirando piedras y si hace falta objetos incendiarios.
> 
> ...



¿Y si al día siguiente vuelve la luz y vas preso?
Bromas a parte es mejor prevenir y hacer los deberes antes que llegar a eso.


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> No es necesario ningún tipo de material especial.
> 
> Usted puede hacerse un horno con el parasol del coche si quiere, o con el rollo de aluminio que sobra en la cocina.
> 
> ...




Si se tiene una doble ventana, orientada al sur, ya se tiene un horno. Yo lo uso para descongelar cosas, pero supongo que si se mete algo envuelto en papel de albal se calentará bastante. No digo cocer pan o hacer asados, pero sí calentar.


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> ¿Y si al día siguiente vuelve la luz y vas preso?



Pues dices lo que los guardias del 23F, o los que se alzaron contra Erdogan: "me trajeron engañao". Aunque un verdadero superviviente sin escrúpulos, en el momento de ser detenido saca una lista con los nombres de los que participaron en el asalto y lo que se llevó cada uno.


----------



## el_gitano (27 Oct 2021)

Cosas que tengo en mi despensa de larga duración y creo que no se han comentado:
- espárragos 
- leche condensada
- salchichas en tarro
- fruta en almíbar 
- latas de magro de cerdo
- pure de patata en polvo
- miel


----------



## R_Madrid (27 Oct 2021)

muy interesante, yo he hecho demasiado poco en comparacion pero esto me anima a terminar los preparativos mas esenciales. Gracias


----------



## unaburbu (27 Oct 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Joe me acoges en tu búnker cuando empiece el apocalipsis?



Si llegas desde Torrevieja por tu cuenta, no lo dudes. Palabra secreta cuando llames a la puerta y te diga: "BOOOM", tú tienes que responder: "BROOOOTAL".


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Si se tiene una doble ventana, orientada al sur, ya se tiene un horno. Yo lo uso para descongelar cosas, pero supongo que si se mete algo envuelto en papel de albal se calentará bastante. No digo cocer pan o hacer asados, pero sí calentar.



El papillote consiste precisamente en cocinar los alimentos asi.

El horno solar no consigue temperaturas altísimas para cocinar en segundos.

Precisamente cocina a baja temperatura, eso que está tan de moda ahora entre los snobs. Es particularmente sano porque conserva todas las propiedades nutricionales del alimento intactas. La "pega" por decirlo de alguna manera es que tarda varias horas. Un horno bien hecho alcanza temperaturas equivalentes a un horno normal (hasta 200 ºC), por lo que las cocciones son más equiparables


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (27 Oct 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión no hace falta volverse loco y comprar comida en plan apocalipsis nuclear para sobrevivir 6 meses sin salir de casa. Creo que con un mes es más que suficiente y para eso necesitas comida en lata, mucha agua, aceite para consumo y quemar y poca cosa más.
> 
> Hay que ver contra quien compites. Para empezar hay mucha gente que el día del mad max va a ir al super a comprar, y seguramente se lo encuentren cerrado, lo que intentes pillar por la mañana puedes robarlo por la fuerza por la noche. Si se cortan suministros , si no hay comida ni bienes en general va a haber una semana de estado de excepción y ahí es cuando la cosa se va a poner jodida.
> 
> ...



Lo del Aceite uf... que gran verdad. Tuve una epoca muy jodida en que me cortaron la luz y comi caliente todos los dias gracias a hacer un hornillo de aceite... cuando ya habia tenido su uso. Huele a fritanga pero da igual...


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (27 Oct 2021)

El mejor consejo es llevar una pistola en caso de Mad Max


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

BRUTAL EL HILO


----------



## TylerDurden99 (27 Oct 2021)

Prefiero una muerte con terrible sufrimiento antes que configurar semejante fumada


----------



## Vermiculus (27 Oct 2021)

Las legumbres secas se pueden plantar. 

En caso de mad max duro convendría tener en la despensa una buena rotación legumbres/cereales para siembra. 

Garbanzos, habas, lentejas, alubias y guisantes por un lado. 

Trigo, cebada, centeno y maíz por otro.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Oct 2021)

¡A menos qué recéis y hagáis penitencia ahora, vuestro mundo irá a tal oscuridad de espíritu que el hombre se convertirá en animal! ¡¡Las pruebas sobre la tierra, tanto físicas como espirituales, *traerán el momento en que el hombre envidiará a los muertos*!! La caridad se enfriará en los corazones de muchos, tan grande será el mal.

"Se han dado sacramentales a la humanidad para su protección. Mi Madre ha extendido hacia vosotros las perlas de la oración, el Rosario. Mi Madre ha extendido hacia vosotros el escapulario de tela color marrón y la llevaréis o pereceréis.

“Hijos Míos, como hombres, estáis divididos. Vuestro espíritu está oscurecido mientras vuestro cuerpo y las inclinaciones mundanas os capturan en una prisión en donde no buscáis nada más que placeres de la carne y la sensualidad. ¡Debéis ahora despojaros, desvestiros de toda búsqueda mundana, o seréis perdidos! ¡Una casa dividida caerá! ¡Una Iglesia dividida cerrará sus puestas! Sólo un remanente sobrevivirá. Sépase que cuando Yo regrese, ¿esperaré, podré esperar encontrar, aunque sea una pequeña llama de Fe sobre la tierra? " - _Jesús, 14 de Agosto, 1978_


----------



## Nefersen (27 Oct 2021)

Vermiculus dijo:


> Las legumbres secas se pueden plantar.
> 
> En caso de mad max duro convendría tener en la despensa una buena rotación legumbres/cereales para siembra.
> 
> ...



Creo que pasan un tratamiento para que no germinen. Al menos eso hacen con los ajos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no envases de hostelería o para consumo familiar?
> 
> Porque quizás no haya frío por cortes energéticos.
> 
> ...




Aqui difiero un poco y te lo esplico.

Precios aproximados segun marca y tamaño.

Lata de sardinas grande de 4 a 10 euros

Lata de atun de 900 gramos de 5 a 12 euros.

Bote de cristal con lomo de orza unos 10 euros.

Lata de muslos de pato, perdiz en escabeche..... unos 12 euros.


Comerte tus sardinillas, atunes, lomo de orza, muslos de pata, perdiz............ sabiendo que no te vas a comer la lata entera y que acabaras por tirar mas de la mitad o echarsela a los gatos *mientras que tus vecinos se mueren de hambre* y te limpias los morros con la manga de la sudadera.


*NO TIENE PRECIO:*


que piensas @stuka


----------



## FuckCommunism (27 Oct 2021)

No solo el tema de la comida, el gas y el agua. Algo importante ante un MadMax es tener alcohol, tabaco y chocolate. Básicamente como moneda de cambio. Sin embargo aquí no se comenta lo más importante: la autodefensa.

Todos tenemos cuchillos en casa, más grandes, más pequeños. Aparte de juntar comida, agua y bombonas a cascoporro lo importante es defenderse de un posible ataque. Recomiendo pillar un bate de baseball o dos. En cualquier chino o incluso Amazon se pueden pillar fácilmente. Si aparte se le agregan clavos para hacer el mayor daño posible mucho mejor.

Si ya uno tiene escopetas o armas en casa, pues mejor incluso. Lamentablemente yo no tengo permiso de armas ni sé como cojones conseguir una de manera ilegal. No conozco lumpen y no me dan los huevos para ir a un poblado gitano a ver si consigo una y me terminan dando el palo.

He visto como hacer arcos y flechas caseros en youtube. Aunque supongo que uno puede pillarse una de estas legales en Amazon y luego modificarla.

También me llama la idea de pillar una motosierra, aunque no creo que sea muy práctico si entran hordas anarco-bolcheviques en casa.


----------



## Vermiculus (27 Oct 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que pasan un tratamiento para que no germinen. Al menos eso hacen con los ajos.



No, qué va. Cada vez que se me pasa por la cabeza planto ajos y legumbres en el huerto. Es verdad que los rendimientos no son espectaculares, pero germinar, germina todo.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (27 Oct 2021)

bravo por Ayn randiano2 , su mejor faceta en este hilo, muy adoc para estos tiempos


----------



## Maestro Panda (27 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Y muchísima sed.
> En caso de fallo del suministro eléctrico, las bombas municipales también caen.



En ese caso poned también una garrafa de lejía,. porque la peste y el riesgo de infecciones aumentarán con las heces y orina.


----------



## Maestro Panda (27 Oct 2021)

Tampoco contéis con que haya recogida de basuras, así que un par de botes de insecticidas y unas bolsas vendrían bien ( es muy probable que ocurriera como en las huelgas de basuras, en donde se forman montañas de esta que a veces acaban ardiendo).


----------



## Javito68 (27 Oct 2021)

El pan de molde sin cortezas del mencabrona puede comerse despues de estar caducado de un mes. Eso y unas latas de pates puede ser util para variar un poco el menu de vez en cuando, al menos hasta el último mes despues de la ultima actualización FIFO en ese tipo de pan.

Por cierto, quien tenga jardin o huerta proximo, seria interesante hacerse con un manual de hiervajos de temporada que puedan ser comestibles.


----------



## SIRIO (27 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> por una vez me he adelantado a Randiano y llevo con esa práctica desde que empezó el runrun de meternos en casa
> 
> por aportar, lo de la legumbre seca, frutos secos, cereales o harina hay que ir con cuidado en el almacenamiento, por ejemplo guardarlo en tuppers, recipientes o bolsas herméticas para evitar que accedan insectos y dejen larvas. No sería la primera alacena que en verano sirve de bufé libre para gusanos. Yo optaría por el recipiente antes que la bolsa, los paquetes o cajas de cartón o papel pueden acabar siendo perforados por algún bicho



Las bolsas con cierre zip son ideales para eso.


----------



## Cuarentaconseis (27 Oct 2021)

George Orwell dijo:


> Habrá quién prefiera pensar que este forero está como un cencerro, pero he leído aquí cosas que el 99% de la población ni sabe que existe. Lo último que esperaba era leer aquí gestionar la despensa con un FIFO.
> 
> No sé quién eres fuera de tu seudónimo Ayn Randiano, pero sabes de lo que hablas.



No creo que haga falta conocer el término técnico para poder aplicarlo por simple sentido común. Lo primero en entrar, será lo primero en salir (o lo que antes caduque).

Respecto a la excentricidad del OP, si un excéntrico te gritara en medio de la calle, ten cuidado con el camión!, dejarías de apartarte?

Y por cierto, buen hilo.


----------



## George Orwell (27 Oct 2021)

Cuarentaconseis dijo:


> No creo que haga falta conocer el término técnico para aplicarlo por simple sentido común. Lo primero en entrar, lo primero en salir (o lo que antes caduque).
> 
> Respecto a la excentricidad del OP, si un excéntrico te grita en medio de la calle, cuidado con el camión!, dejarías de apartarte?
> 
> Y por cierto, buen hilo.



Yo simplemente indicaba el detalle como dato curioso de que el OP sabe de lo que habla. Nada más. Claro que se puede hacer por pura lógica. Pero a mí son cosas que me hacen pensar.

Sobre la pregunta, es evidente la respuesta nuevamente. Simplemente lo indicaba porque el OP tiene sus haters que ridiculizan sus hilos prepper. Cuando en realidad si vamos a detalle todos sus hilos como mínimo tienen una base de información más sólida que el 99,99% de hilos del foro, donde la fuente se limita a una puta noticia de un mass mierda.


----------



## SIRIO (27 Oct 2021)

angel2929 dijo:


> Es más fácil etiquetar estanterías o cajas con el año de caducidad , una caja /estanteria pone 2023 otra 2025, otra 2021...
> 
> Y así vas consumiendo según el año para que no te caduque nada



Es una idea muy buena.


----------



## galdubat (27 Oct 2021)

Albóndigas en lata.

Element9s de higiene


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Oct 2021)

No seais tan catastrofistas, hombre. Para llevar a la gente a una situación así necesitarían años. Ir acostumbrando poco a poco. Si lo hiciesen del tirón se quedarían sin país donde robar, y eso no les interesa.

Es como se ha dicho siempre, que de lo malo a los bueno se pasa rápido, pero al revés, no.


----------



## SIRIO (27 Oct 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Pues yo no me complico la vida...mi compra (que ya hice antes del confinamiento) viene a ser:
> 
> - Galletas rellenas de chocolate (nadie las cogía durante las compras masivas en el confinamiento --> error)
> - Un jamón o un par de ellos. Embutidos perdurables.
> ...



Este tuto es imprescindible.
Cocina y CONSERVA la CARNE así ✅ más TIERNA imposible


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Oct 2021)

Ser prepper en un piso Paco de ciudad es inviable, en dos semanas sin electricidad, y por ende sin agua, aquello será el caos más absoluto, la mayoría no tendrá ya nada que comer ni que beber y estará buscándose la vida con los vecinos que todavía tienen algo, no quiero ni pensar cómo estarán las calles después de quince días con todo el mundo meando y cagando sin water y deshaciéndose de los residuos por la ventana, serán una cloaca abierta donde reinarán las ratas y los perros (que ya habrán soltado los dueños a su libre albedrío), incendios, asesinatos, robos, violaciones...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (27 Oct 2021)

La mejor comida prepper es el pemmican. Yo lo uso también cuando salgo al monte o en viajes. Dura décadas.




__





Elaboración de Pemmican. Comida ancestral en conserva.


Os dejo un enlace a un PDF sobre cómo llevar a cabo esta maravilla de comida de supervivencia. Planeo elaborarla para próximos viajes que realice pues suple formidablemente a las típicas comidas preparadas. Si se elabora con carne de pasto, mejor que mejor! Salud! PEMMICAN (justmeat.co)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr.Nick (27 Oct 2021)

Un escenario mad-max me parece muy improbable. En cambio, un apagón de 3-7 días eso sí que lo veo. Pero para eso con 20 conservas y dos garrafas de agua va que chuta. Otra cosa es almacenar comida ante la subida de precios que se aproxima.


----------



## Impresionante (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *¿Por qué no azúcar?*
> 
> Porque es malo para la salud.
> 
> ...



Ayn dejando su impronta en sus filias y fobias.

El azócar es cojonudo.

Otro tema es la cantidad


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> A quien pueda escoger entre montar un refugio prepper en un piso o en una propiedad con terreno, mi consejo es que PROPIEDAD CON TERRENO SIEMPRE.
> 
> _*Las ciudades son ratoneras*_, esto es un axioma prepper.
> 
> Uno puede hacer cierto _prepping de ciudad_, será mejor que nada, ciertamente...pero carecerá siempre de la profundidad del prepping de la propiedad individual con terreno y valla perimetral.





Pero en caso de madmax no vas a ser el único que llegue a semejante razonamiento de perogrullo, en ese hipotético caso las casas con terreno se convertirán en piezas muy cotizadas y golosas para bandas de todo tipo, vas a necesitar algo más que una pistolita y algún perro para defenderte de los que te quieran matar y quedarse con tu comida y pozos de agua.


Ojo que que durante la guerra civil de Yugoslavia ese tipo de casas fueron las primeras en ser asaltadas.


----------



## angel2929 (27 Oct 2021)

vanderwilde dijo:


> No seais tan catastrofistas, hombre. Para llevar a la gente a una situación así necesitarían años. Ir acostumbrando poco a poco. Si lo hiciesen del tirón se quedarían sin país donde robar, y eso no les interesa.
> 
> Es como se ha dicho siempre, que de lo malo a los bueno se pasa rápido, pero al revés, no.



No necesitan robar , son los dueños de la máquina que hace el dinero


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no envases de hostelería o para consumo familiar?
> 
> Porque quizás no haya frío por cortes energéticos.
> 
> ...



Habría que tenerlas si uno piensa en familiares no prepper, ocupa poco y aguanta más que las latas abrefácil


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.
> 
> Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.
> 
> ...



Tener. bolsas en cantidad, es una de las cosas junto con el jabón que recomienda el croata


----------



## FilibustHero (27 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ser prepper en un piso Paco de ciudad es inviable, en dos semanas sin electricidad, y por ende sin agua, aquello será el caos más absoluto, la mayoría no tendrá ya nada que comer ni que beber y estará buscándose la vida con los vecinos que todavía tienen algo, no quiero ni pensar cómo estarán las calles después de quince días con todo el mundo meando y cagando sin water y deshaciéndose de los residuos por la ventana, serán una cloaca abierta donde reinarán las ratas y los perros (que ya habrán soltado los dueños a su libre albedrío), incendios, asesinatos, robos, violaciones...



Aquí aparece ese escenario:


----------



## Juanchufri (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si en una situación madmaxiana no tenemos posibilidades de hacer un fuego...apaga (nunca mejor dicho  ) y vámonos, y lo mismo para el acceso a una pequeña cantidad de agua.


----------



## grom (27 Oct 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión no hace falta volverse loco y comprar comida en plan apocalipsis nuclear para sobrevivir 6 meses sin salir de casa. Creo que con un mes es más que suficiente y para eso necesitas comida en lata, mucha agua, aceite para consumo y quemar y poca cosa más.
> 
> Hay que ver contra quien compites. Para empezar hay mucha gente que el día del mad max va a ir al super a comprar, y seguramente se lo encuentren cerrado, lo que intentes pillar por la mañana puedes robarlo por la fuerza por la noche. Si se cortan suministros , si no hay comida ni bienes en general va a haber una semana de estado de excepción y ahí es cuando la cosa se va a poner jodida.
> 
> ...



Tienes razon, e incluso diría que te quedas corto. En un caso de caos y desabastecimiento total, la despensa te serviria para los primeros dias.
Una vez la situacion se generaliza, entiendo que es a hostias y a las que toquemos.

En cualquier caso, en nuestra cabeza simplificamos mucho las cosas. 
Esta pandemia nos ha mostrado que estábamos equivocados: los cisnes negros (tipo pandemia) no se traducen en caos y gente en la calle como podiamos pensar. 
Se han traducido en mucho mas control estatal y gente encantada de obedecer órdenes. 

Extrapolando, en un caso de desabastecimiento el gobierno ordenara otro confinamiento (es la solucion estandar ya para todo) y la poblacion aplaudira y se dejara morir de hambre.

En cualquier caso, hombre prevenido vale por dos.


----------



## trancos123 (27 Oct 2021)

chocolate dijo:


>



Muy bueno!!


----------



## PA\BE (27 Oct 2021)

¿Creen que esto podría tener alguna utilidad?
Yo creo que mucha.




+




+


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Oct 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> Aquí aparece ese escenario:



Hay también una película japonesa sobre lo que pasaría si hubiera un corte permamente de electricidad:







Survival Family (2016)


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Hay también una película japonesa sobre lo que pasaría si hubiera un corte permamente de electricidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grande Emule ¡¡¡ descargando


----------



## ULTRAPACO (27 Oct 2021)

Alguien sabe si las botellas de butano caducan? o si son peligrosas usarlas despues de varios años guardadas?
las gomas obviamente, me refiero a la botella en si

@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 que bueno eres
Tus hilos, los más currados del coro con diferencia
Mis dieces


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Oct 2021)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Alguien sabe si las botellas de butano caducan? o si son peligrosas usarlas despues de varios años guardadas?
> las gomas obviamente, me refiero a la botella en si
> 
> @AYN RANDiano2



Esto mismo lo consulte
En teoría, la bombona no se deteriora, y el gas no caduca
La gasolina y gasoil si


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Oct 2021)

En todo esto del Apocalipsis, hay una cosa que no entiendo
Porque nos quedaríamos sin agua? 
Aunque pararan la potabilizadora
No tendríamos agua no potable para aseo?


----------



## PA\BE (27 Oct 2021)

Antibióticos.
Ya lo son actualmente.

Y no le digo nada de los medicamentos para niños.

Lo mejor del MAD MAX es que no cambia para nada el funcionamiento del mundo. 
Simplemente varia de posición la escala de valor.

CONTACTOS.
Y podrán beber _Champagne_ y comer Caviar mientras otros se mueren de hambre.
Exactamente como ahora.

Lo que deben atesorar en estas situaciones de crisis cabe dentro de su cabeza.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

Aparte de filtros, pastillas potabilizadoras, son baratas y ocupan poco.
Suplementos tipo vit C para la falta de frescos, (magnesio y zinc)
Alguna lata de confit de pato como lujo para variar


----------



## Leunam (27 Oct 2021)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> En todo esto del Apocalipsis, hay una cosa que no entiendo
> Porque nos quedaríamos sin agua?
> Aunque pararan la potabilizadora
> No tendríamos agua no potable para aseo?



El agua que llega por el grifo (la traída que dicen en mi tierra) sale porque hay bombas impulsándola, que dejarían de trabajar sin electricidad.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Antibióticos.
> Ya lo son actualmente.
> 
> Y no le digo nada de los medicamentos para niños.
> ...



Gasas, antiséptico, sutura, jeringas, agujas, guantes, para ti o para el médico/ATS que te cure. Puede que en el hospital no tengan nada


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las legumbres también las puedes poner a GERMINAR y comerla cruda cuando brote (hidroponia).

Así no tienes que cocinarlas.


----------



## Leandro lo (27 Oct 2021)

Indispensable , tener vitaminas.
Son duraderas que no falte vitamina C y algún multivitamínico.
Pensad que en caso de madmax es más difícil encontrar comida fresca que es fuente de vitamina c.
Recordad a los marineros que en largas travesías debido a su encierro padecían el escorbuto por falta de vitamina c.
Además tardan en caducar.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Oct 2021)

No creo que haya que acumular alimento para más de 3-4 semanas.
Calculo que si hay un madmax extremo, en cosa de 1 semana vas a tener a los night-raiders entrando donde sea en busca de alimentos. Da igual si tu casa tiene rejas/sistemas de seguridad etc. De hecho una casa bien protegida sería probablemente el objetivo número 1. Por muy armado que estés, si estás solo, no vas a poder con las hordas hambrientas que intentan entrar.
Sin embargo 3-4 semanas es suficiente para cubrir con paz mental un corte en la cadena de suministro que llevase a escasez parcial.

La única forma que veo el rollo prepper extremo sería bajo las siguientes premisas
- Casa grande, amurallada, con rejas y al menos 4-5 hombres en buena condición física, con armas y dispuestos a usarlas
- Aprovisionamiento de agua/comida/balas/medicinas/combustible en cantidades industriales
- Vigilancia 24/7 físicamente por el entorno de la casa
- Sistema para procesado de compost/caca/etc
- Huerta
- Placas solares varias en jardín ( no elevadas ) que no sean muy visibles que contribuyan al pool energético.


Si no se cumplen todas esas premisas, mejor sencillamente tener el depósito del coche lleno, y largarse.

Si tienes niños pequeños, mujeres o viejos en la casa, todo se complica mucho más.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los preppers sabemos que estamos *a 3 comidas de la barbarie*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre y cuando SEPA defender los alimentos.

(Excelente hilo, por cierto. Un matiz: lo que decías de las latas demasiado grandes puede ser para el prepper individual, para las familias no es tal problema).

Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## Mazaldeck (27 Oct 2021)

A mí "se me ha ido la olla" y tengo comida para 34 días.

Me falta el agua.


----------



## JimJones (27 Oct 2021)

Te falta un jamon y un poco embutido curado del güeno.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ser prepper en un piso Paco de ciudad es inviable, en dos semanas sin electricidad, y por ende sin agua, aquello será el caos más absoluto, la mayoría no tendrá ya nada que comer ni que beber y estará buscándose la vida con los vecinos que todavía tienen algo, no quiero ni pensar cómo estarán las calles después de quince días con todo el mundo meando y cagando sin water y deshaciéndose de los residuos por la ventana, serán una cloaca abierta donde reinarán las ratas y los perros (que ya habrán soltado los dueños a su libre albedrío), incendios, asesinatos, robos, violaciones...



Pues hablando de eso, aprovecho para recomendar esta película. El tipo se queda solo y aislado en un edificio del centro de París y a los pocos días se corta además la electricidad. Muy interesante como se organiza con el tema de la comida, el agua etc.
Desconozco si está en español. Yo me la vi subtitulada.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Oct 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> En mi humilde opinión no hace falta volverse loco y comprar comida en plan apocalipsis nuclear para sobrevivir 6 meses sin salir de casa. Creo que con un mes es más que suficiente y para eso necesitas comida en lata, mucha agua, aceite para consumo y quemar y poca cosa más.
> 
> Hay que ver contra quien compites. Para empezar hay mucha gente que el día del mad max va a ir al super a comprar, y seguramente se lo encuentren cerrado, lo que intentes pillar por la mañana puedes robarlo por la fuerza por la noche. Si se cortan suministros , si no hay comida ni bienes en general va a haber una semana de estado de excepción y ahí es cuando la cosa se va a poner jodida.
> 
> ...



Lo que pienso es que hay que tener muy claro el tema de DEFENSA.

Si eres el "único prepper" de tu vecindario se te van a merendar los demás cuando se enteren.

Hay que tener muy claro lo que estás dispuesto a hacer y CÓMO PIENSAS HACERLO.

Pensadlo bien.


----------



## FranMen (27 Oct 2021)

Yo no veo un colapso como tal, lo que sí veo es que nos tenemos que acostumbrar a precios más caros y a no comprar todo lo que queremos, habrá desabastecimiento de productos concretos teniendo que elegir otros


----------



## afraz (27 Oct 2021)

Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.

La página: 






CONTENIDO GENERAL


PROFECÍAS APOCALÍPTICAS




unihum2016contenido.blogspot.com





Adjunto un resumen de todo lo que podeis encontrar. Solo se que si pasa lo de New York, mucha gente volvera a leer lo que aqui voy a poner.

Os recomiendo bajeis la pagina por si desaparece la informacion.

Resumen (obviamente dejo muchos datos por escribir)

- Comenzara en el medio oriente (Iran, Arabia Saudi,...., no lo se). Rusia y EEUU y otros paises atacaran por querer los pozos petroliferos de algun pais o zona geografica.

- Ganara Rusia, y los Americanos se retiraran.

- Algo habran echo los Americanos, que en venganza New York sera atacado y destruido por bombas atomicas.

- Al mismo tiempo un conflicto menor en los Balcanes. Mataran a alguien de alto rango y eso provocara la tercera guerra mundial.

- Los americanos por culpa de lo sucedido en New York, abandonaran a su suerte a Europa, para poner orden en su pais.

- Habra un colapso economico 100 veces peor que el crack del 29 a nivel mundial. Alguno vaticina que sera en Octubre. Puede cuando el ataque a New York, o puede que antes, y que consecuencia de ello sea la invasion por los recursos petroliferos. Cuando sera el crack de la economia no lo dicen claro.

- Los rusos, por sorpresa, entraran en Europa por tres frentes, norte, centro y Sur. Lo haran rapidamente, y avanzando casi sin oposicion por la sorpresa del ataque, en pocos dias a las puertas de Italia y PAris. Se aprovecharan de los disturbios que apareceran en esos paises provocados por la gente que viene de fuera. Esa misma gente cuando haya disturbios civiles en aumento desapareceran y voveran a su pais. Su objetivo de crear caos ya lo habran logrado.

- La guerra empezara en Julio, durara poco, pero sera terrible. Muchos muertos, la mayoria por los disturbios civiles, mucha hambre y miseria.

- Supongo que el colapso sera antes y eso provocara la falta de recursos, provocara disturbios civiles, y eso lo aprovecharan los rusos para invadir Europa, mas preocupada de mantener el orden social interno que proteger sus fronteras.

- En muchos paises gobernaran entonces gobiernos comunistas. Se perseguira a la Iglesia, sobre todo en Italia, mucho muertos, curas y fieles. Habra una matanza en Roma, y el papa (o alguien vestido de blanco como un obispo que los videntes llaman Papa, tal vez Benedicto), huye entre cadaveres. Mucha sangre y disturbios alli, pero las persecuciones seran en toda Europa, si conoceis curas, que tengan preparada ropa laica para huir y esconderse. Los mataran sin piedad y profanaran las iglesias.

- Disturbios sociales, la gente matara por comida, huir al campo.

- Se agrava con guerras civiles, mataran muchos religiosos.

- Los rusos entraran en Europa facilmente.

- En un momento dado, ya estando a las puerta de los Pirineos, son parados, y un gran ejercito que se va formando poco a poco les hace frente. Los rusos se repliegan, y la gran batalla sera en Colonia. Mucha sangre y retirada de los rusos.

- En su huida, como venganza o para retener a los perseguidores, activaran bombas atomicas. Error, hara que otras bombas atomicas estallen.

- El hombre empezara la guerra, y la acabara la naturaleza.

- Cuando Praga caiga, desaparezca, la naturaleza empezara de forma abrupta a detener al hombre: terremotos, maremotos, hundimientos de ciudades enteras, mucho caos y muerte, no habra vuelta atras.

- Faltan muchos detalles, pero esta detallados en los videntes de esa web que os he mandado.

- Antes que la naturaleza se manifieste por culpa de la accion del hombre, apareceran una serie de acontecimientos: Aviso, Milagro, Castigo (cada vidente lo llama a su manera, y describe uno o los tres).

- El aviso sera como ver en un instante toda tu vida pasada. Sera parecido a lo que dicen los ECM (Experiencia Cercana a la Muerte, cuando dicen que como en un pelicula han visto pasar toda su vida). LA gente vera todo lo bueno o malo que ha realizado en su vida (esta experiencia solo se muestra cuando ya dejamos este mundo, este cuerpo). Se permitira que esta experiencia sea vivida en vida para que la gente se arrepienta y cambie. Muchos la negaran, y la ciencia les ayudara en la negacion. Los comunistas que en ese momento estaran en el poder, atacaran a lo fieles y convertidos con furia extrema. Mucha sangre.

- El Milagro sucedera poco tiempo antes del Castigo.

- Se vera una gran cruz en el firmamento durante 7 dias. Unos diran que es Dios, otros lo negaran, mas disturbios, y mas matanzas. Por entonces estaremos en guerra mundial, guerras civiles, la naturaleza estara despertando y provocando muchas muertes,...

- Esa cruz que aparece en el cielo es la señal que viene un planeta gigantesco, que pasara cerca de la orbita terrestre. Provocara un cambio de eje de los polos. Ya sabeis lo que eso significa. Junto a las guerras, y los desastres naturales, esto sera la puntilla.

- Cuando se vea la cruz, tendreis una semana para prepararos, el giro de los polos y la salida de orbita del planeta esta a las puertas.

- Ese es el Castigo. Antes de los tres dias de oscuridad que muchos vaticinan, habra un superterremoto. Durara casi un dia. Cuando empiece, meteros en vuestras casas, y cerrar puertas y ventanas. No dejeis entrar a nadie una vez dentro y cerrarlo todo. El planeta que nos hace girar traera una atmosfera de gases nocivos, que estaran en el planeta durante esos tres dias. Quien este fuera morira, tambien los de dentro si no han cerrado bien sus ventanas y puertas.

- Solo habra que aguantar tres dias. Mucho miedo, temor, muertes, pero al tercer dia todo se calmara: tres dias y tres noches. Recordarlo.

- El gran terremoto sera la señal para encerrarse y prepararse. Recomiendan rezar mucho para salvar cuantas mas almas mejor.

- Se hubiera podido evitar, pero ya es inevitable. Llevan avisando mucho tiempo.

Todo esto solo es un resumen de lo que dicen videntes, profetas, mensajes marianos,....

Faltan muchos detalles, muchisimos. El que este interesado encontrara mucha información en la web que os he enlazado sino la eliminan.

Siento ser mensajero de catastrofes, pero solo me limito a resumiros lo que otros han dicho en otros momentos historicos.

Es un resumen muy mal realizado, pues faltan muchos datos. No suelen dar fechas, solo explican los acontecimientos, y muchos de ellos estan narrados en el resumen.

Espero os sirva para prepararos. Soy el primero que no quiere que ocurra, pero no es bueno guardarse la informacion si luego sucede.


----------



## trichetin (27 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Yo no veo un colapso como tal, lo que sí veo es que nos tenemos que acostumbrar a precios más caros y a no comprar todo lo que queremos, habrá desabastecimiento de productos concretos teniendo que elegir otros



Yo por ahora lo veo igual.
La gente va a volver a hacer poco a poco 'cosas de abuelos' que daba por hecho que eran 'cosa del pasado' y como mucho recuperadas hace poco como afición en ciudad por urbanitas de postureo: remendar ropa por ejemplo (emepzando por lo menos visible como calcetines)
Ya han visto las grandes superficies el negocio de al ropa de segunda mano (deben de haber cosneguido cifras de negocio de Wallapop, Vinted, etc...)

Pero una despensa mínima básica es totalmente necesario, adaptada a tu familia/vivienda, etc...
En mi caso debo hacerlo muy poco a poco y a escondidas en el trastero, porque si se enteran alguno de mis familiares que tengo una par de garrafas de agua (alguna más caerá), una decena de latas de comida, cubos de ignición e fuego, un hornillo, un botiquín de emergencias a parte del oficiald e las tiritas del salón...me intentarían mandar a un psicólogo. _'Esas cosa ya no pasan'._

Que los gobiernos tengan que de vez en cuando informar/recordar que no pasa nada por tener una mochila de mergencia y comida y agua y pilas para unos dáis demuestra hasta que punto nuestro sentido de supervivencia ha sido desactivado por nuestro modo de vida hipertecnológico que nos ha desconectado del entorno. Para bien y para mal. 

Por ejemplo de imposibres que se vuelven reales: 
-Nadie creyó realmente que la I guerra mundial fuese a estallar (en el fondo había la misma mentalidad de la guerra fría de que nadie quería realmente ir a la guerra). 
-Y cuando estalló, que no pasaría de seis meses.
-Y se llevó por delante a un régimen del que los ejércitos enemigos no ocupaban ni un centímetro cuadrado de tierra cuando se firmó el armisiticio.
A Alemania le venció el hambre de su población.

Y una pregunta general sobre comida de supermercado: ¿Como de reales son als fechas de 'caducidad' de los productos que venden?
¿son mayores? (por ejemplo el agua embotellada tiene fecha de consumo prefenrente de un año, miel...)


----------



## sashimi (27 Oct 2021)

Mucho salpa e historias raras cuando de toda la vida aquí hemos sido de chorizos en orza. Anda que no te aguanta eso


----------



## Cosme Oriol (27 Oct 2021)

Pues yo opino que dos o tres dias se puede sobrevivir aún sin comer

10 días malo será que no se pueda conseguir algo por ahí

Como dijo otro forero si la cosa va para más de 10 días de escasez real es que la cosa está jodida y si no es de hambre te morirás de frío o que te coman otros o que no haya medicamentos …

Una preparación total pasa por tener una parcela con un chamizo y rezar de no caer enfermo


----------



## 《Judas》 (27 Oct 2021)

Los preper esos son lo menos preper que ecsiste. Llevan años flipaos acumulando juguetes y chorradas que no darían a nadie ninguna ventaja en caso de pacocalisis y serían los primeros que se quedarían bloqueaos, porque siempre les va a faltar lo más importante.


----------



## avioneti (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedes hacer fuego? yo tengo varios mecheros, incluso hornillos de camping cuesta 10-15€ y las minibombonas nada. Hablas como si la luz se cortase 2 meses...


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Oct 2021)

afraz dijo:


> Os adjunto una página donde podeis encontrar multitud de datos, algunos los descartaria, pero en un alto porcentaje dicen casi lo mismo y como si fuera un puzzle, cada uno te aporta algo nuevo, pero sospechosamente, todos dicen cosas parecidas y la experiencia la tuvieron en diferentes lugares geograficos y en diferentes epocas y tiempos historicos. La mayoria les pillo por sorpresa y sin conocimientos previos: niños, campesinos analfabetos que vivian en lugares remotos de los cuales nunca salieron,....hay de todo.
> 
> La página:
> 
> ...



Todo eso me suena a interpretaciones de profecías de Nostradamus del año de la polca.....Acabado el comunismo y siendo Europa hoy día rehén energético de Rusia, nada de eso tiene sentido ahora...


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Oct 2021)

Los que hablais una y otra vez de germinar semillas para cultivar tener en cuenta que los metodos para guardar semillas, el tipo de semilla y su posterior nascencia dependen de mil y un factores...
Se sabe de semillas que han germinado pasados centurias incluso me atreveria a decir milenios, pero la mayoria de ellas presentan una duracion en su viabilidad entre 2-5 años...

Si se quiere que esas semillas duren mas necesitan procesos de frio de envasado especiales para que pasen de los 10 años, por algo el mayor banco de semillas esta en una cueva escavada en Svalbard Noruega...

Yo suelo guardar semillas y alguna vez por chiripa, por la genetica o buen secado de las mismas he germinado especies que teoricamente apenas pasan de un 10% de germinacion pasados los años pero logre una germinacion del 70-80%...

Banco Mundial de Semillas de Svalbard - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Puedes germinar maiz pasados 30 años con bastante viabilidad, pero hay una gran diferencia entre ser un especialista en corservacion y germincaion de semillas o ser un agricultor pese a todos los años de experiencia...
Para germinar ciertas semillas latentes se requiere de productos un tanto exoticos en un posible MadMax...


https://www.coiaclc.es/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/Viabilidad.pdf


----------



## Morototeo (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Semillas, conservas caseras, huerto, árboles frutales y animales de corral, la auténtica saluc
> 
> 
> _¿Por qué semillas?_
> ...



Efectivamente, es la única solución.. la única a lo que viene. 5 GALLINAS te dan casi 3 docenas de huevos a la semana, no cuesta nada limpiarlas, no cuesta nada alimentarlas (pan duro mojado, resto de limpiar las lechugas, y algo de cereal, y si tienes algo de zona verde dejarlas pastar..). además añado, si son raza de gallinas pesadas, y tienes gallo e incubadora, puedes sacar pollos todos los meses.
Con 4 apartados en el jardín (4 pequeños gallineros) 1 para las gallinas y otro para los pollos, otro para unos conejos, y otro para lo que quieras (pavos, codornices, las ocas mejor sueltas, pero que entren a dormir..) no te falta carne en todo el año. Yo me mato la cabeza, viendo la gente joven en los pueblos, que tienen niños pequeños, grandes jardines, y no tienen ni 4 putas gallinas... Tiran el pan duro y las sobras de la comida de casa a la basura, en vez de como siempre se ha hecho lo verde y el pan, y restos de pasta ,etc a las gallinas. Los que no tengais gallineros construidos, venden unos en internet tipo perrera de acero galvanizado que no son caros, y se le pueden poner tejado, son muy buenos, porque los puedes mover, y poner en la zona que quieres que se coman la hierba. Yo prefiero tener cereal en casa, legumbres, arroz, maiz, garbanzos.. y aunque sea un coñazo, ponerlos en agua y cocerlos, y me sabe mucho mejor que cualquier conserva que compre en botes.


----------



## cacho_perro (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.
> 
> Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.
> 
> ...



A mi esto me parece CRUCIAL. No se puede ser prepper si vives en un piso para el cual el abastecimiento de agua DEPENDA DE LA ELECTRICIDAD de las bombas que la suben hasta tu casa.... niet de niet.... si se va la luz, te quedas sin electricidad y sin agua.... GAME OVER.... podrás aguantar unos días a lo sumo en casa en función del agua que tengas acumulada, pero en cuanto tengas que gastarla para el inodoro, ducharte, fregar platos, cocinar, etc. a ver lo que te duran las garrafas de agua mineral....

Todas estas cosas a lo mejor pueden servir en caso de Filomena donde el problema es que no puedes ir físicamente al supermercado y éstos están cerrados/desabastecidos por causas meteorológicas o quizás en caso de otro confinamiento, pero ya.... cuando la Filomena por ejemplo reventaron un montón de llaves de paso por el hielo en varios barrios y muchos bloques se quedaron sin agua.... y tuvieron que mandar cagando leches camiones cisterna por parte de la UME porque se quedaron con el culo al aire... en esa situación no hay prepper que valga salvo que vivas en un pueblo con casa y pozo propios, no hay más....

Resumiendo: nuestra sociedad tan densademente poblada depende ABSOLUTAMENTE de tener agua y electricidad (como mínimo) accesibles y baratas. Se puede vivir sin ellas? Naturalmente, como en muchos sitios del tercer mundo, pero la población se tendría que reducir muchísimo porque simplemente no sería sostenible... ya pasó en el fin del Imperio Romano cuando el comercio tanto de corta como de larga distancia colapsó tanto por las crisis económicas como por la inseguridad de los caminos por las invasiones bárbaras y los bandidos ("bagaudas") hasta el punto de que se tuvieron que abandonar montones de ciudades al ser incapaces de proveerse por sí mismas (los productos simplemente no llegaban a los mercados, de qué me sonará a mi eso ahora.... ) y tener toda la población que dejar sus oficios fueran cuales fueran para intentar sobrevivir por sí mismos en plan autosuficiente cultivando el campo bajo la protección de algún terrateniente (con suerte....)

Hoy día sería una hecatombe broootal, que ya hemos visto que al mínimo problema se quedan los supers vacíos y las infraestructuras sufren de la hostia por décadas de ultraliberalismo y políticas de ahorro de costes a toda costa en todos los ámbitos....


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Oct 2021)

Muchos no saben que en la guerra de siria el banco de semillas tubo que salir por patas...

Por primera vez en la historia sacan semillas de la 'bóveda del fin del mundo' por culpa de la guerra


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Oct 2021)

EGO dijo:


> .....
> *Luego se quejan de que los llaman borregos.*



Esos mismos fueron los primeros en vacunarse. Yo hice lo mismo que tu. Al super a las 15 horas. Ni dios.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

galdubat dijo:


> Albóndigas en lata.
> 
> Element9s de higiene



Las he considerado, las albóndigas, salchichas en conserva y similares.

Baratas y tardan años en caducar.

En el mad max me las comería si dudar, pero como propongo ALIMENTOS DE USO DUAL no me parecen saludables para consumir todas las semanas.



Leandro lo dijo:


> Indispensable , tener vitaminas.
> Son duraderas que no falte vitamina C y algún multivitamínico.
> Pensad que en caso de madmax es más difícil encontrar comida fresca que es fuente de vitamina c.
> Recordad a los marineros que en largas travesías debido a su encierro padecían el escorbuto por falta de vitamina c.
> Además tardan en caducar.



Muy buen apunte.

Yo en casa siempre tengo VM75 de Solgar y Vitamina C para MESES:







En pleno confinamiento conseguimos que nos mandasen más por correo.

Quizás ya no volvamos a tener tanta suerte.



pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No creo que haya que acumular alimento para más de 3-4 semanas.
> Calculo que si hay un madmax extremo, en cosa de 1 semana vas a tener a los night-raiders entrando donde sea en busca de alimentos. Da igual si tu casa tiene rejas/sistemas de seguridad etc. De hecho una casa bien protegida sería probablemente el objetivo número 1. Por muy armado que estés, si estás solo, no vas a poder con las hordas hambrientas que intentan entrar.
> Sin embargo 3-4 semanas es suficiente para cubrir con paz mental un corte en la cadena de suministro que llevase a escasez parcial.
> 
> ...



Los _*Night Riders*_ dejan de venir -en caso de Mad Max total- si empiezan a tener bajas.

No hacen falta 3-4 personas para defender una propiedad cerrada rectangular.

Bastan 2 en garitas en las esquinas con herramietas (ajem) adecuadas.

Las garitas se pueden construir (estamos hablando ya de un colapso social total) con sacos terreros, estilo FOB en Vietnam:







Los viejos cuarteles de la Benemérita estaban pensados para resistir asaltos:







Con 2 garitas en las esquinas bien diseñadas y construidas "cuartelizas" cualquier edificio.

Pero no creo que lleguemos a necesitar estas ideas...espero.

De todas formas COMPRAR SACOS TERREROS no es mala idea:









sandbag surplus - Buscar con Google



Son baratos, resistentes y tienen muchos usos.

Otra cosa que aconsejan comprar los preppers: ALAMBRE DE ESPINO.







Retrasa y disuade a intrusos.



trichetin dijo:


> Yo por ahora lo veo igual.
> La gente va a volver a hacer poco a poco 'cosas de abuelos' que daba por hecho que eran 'cosa del pasado' y como mucho recuperadas hace poco como afición en ciudad por urbanitas de postureo: remendar ropa por ejemplo (emepzando por lo menos visible como calcetines)
> Ya han visto las grandes superficies el negocio de al ropa de segunda mano (deben de haber cosneguido cifras de negocio de Wallapop, Vinted, etc...)
> 
> ...



Mi abuelo en la Guerra del Golfo de 1990 se fue a comprar comida.

Nos reímos mucho de su ocurrencia: Comprar comida porque España técnicamente estaba en guerra, aunque fuese con Irak.

Luego dejé de reirme: El abuelo había vivido la Guerra Civil enterita en barcelona y aledaños.

El abuelo tenía razón.



avioneti dijo:


> No puedes hacer fuego? yo tengo varios mecheros, incluso hornillos de camping cuesta 10-15€ y las minibombonas nada. Hablas como si la luz se cortase 2 meses...



Aprovecha mejor el gas para calentar agua y bebérsela o ponérsela bajo la ropa en bolsas de agua.

Usarla para cocer legumbres me parece un despilfarro de precioso gas.



cacho_perro dijo:


> A mi esto me parece CRUCIAL. No se puede ser prepper si vives en un piso para el cual el abastecimiento de agua DEPENDA DE LA ELECTRICIDAD de las bombas que la suben hasta tu casa.... niet de niet.... si se va la luz, te quedas sin electricidad y sin agua.... GAME OVER.... podrás aguantar unos días a lo sumo en casa en función del agua que tengas acumulada, pero en cuanto tengas que gastarla para el inodoro, ducharte, fregar platos, cocinar, etc. a ver lo que te duran las garrafas de agua mineral....
> 
> Todas estas cosas a lo mejor pueden servir en caso de Filomena donde el problema es que no puedes ir físicamente al supermercado y éstos están cerrados/desabastecidos por causas meteorológicas o quizás en caso de otro confinamiento, pero ya.... cuando la Filomena por ejemplo reventaron un montón de llaves de paso por el hielo en varios barrios y muchos bloques se quedaron sin agua.... y tuvieron que mandar cagando leches camiones cisterna por parte de la UME porque se quedaron con el culo al aire... en esa situación no hay prepper que valga salvo que vivas en un pueblo con casa y pozo propios, no hay más....
> 
> ...



La caída de Roma. Qué gran motivo de reflexión.

En efecto, los ricos de Roma se refugiaron en Villas campestres.

Que fueron asaltadas por los bárbaros.

Los que se quedaron en Roma tampoco corrieron mejor suerte: El colapso de las infraestructuras de agua y alcantarillado hizo inhabitable la ciudad, amén de que ya no llegaba comida.

Hoy sería mucho peor: Hoy somos enteramente dependientes de la electricidad y los combustibles fósiles.


----------



## Michael_Knight (27 Oct 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No creo que haya que acumular alimento para más de 3-4 semanas.
> Calculo que si hay un madmax extremo, en cosa de 1 semana vas a tener a los night-raiders entrando donde sea en busca de alimentos. Da igual si tu casa tiene rejas/sistemas de seguridad etc. De hecho una casa bien protegida sería probablemente el objetivo número 1. Por muy armado que estés, si estás solo, no vas a poder con las hordas hambrientas que intentan entrar.
> Sin embargo 3-4 semanas es suficiente para cubrir con paz mental un corte en la cadena de suministro que llevase a escasez parcial.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, depósito lleno y a largarse lo más lejos posible de las ciudades, yo tengo la suerte de tener casa en un pueblo perdido de la mano de dios a más de 200 km de una ciudad grande donde no va a llegar ninguna horda hambrienta urbanita, ahí hay agua garantizada y suministro de comida de por vida.

Tengo siempre el depósito del coche como mínimo con 400 km de autonomía (porque sin electricidad olvídate de repostar), en caso de apagón con estar un poco listos y salir enseguida de la ciudad sin problema, hasta que la gente se entere de la situación real pasarán varios días.


----------



## asies amoñecado (27 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 ¿qué opinas de las destiladoras de agua para potablizar agua del pozo?


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Oct 2021)

Espero no tener que echar mano nunca de este hilo.


----------



## chocolate (27 Oct 2021)

Envasado al vacío sin máquina:


----------



## Session (27 Oct 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Espero no tener que echar mano nunca de este hilo.



Llegado el momento, probablemente no vayas a poder leer este hilo 

Voy a subir la apuesta: el apagón se produce fruto de un PEM provocado por una eyección de masa coronaria del Sol.

A no ser que vuestro refugio preparacionista disponga de una jaula de Faraday, olvidaos de usar cualquier aparato electrónico, imaginaos volver a la Edad de Piedra durante meses o años... el ser humano moderno no está preparado para vivir en esas condiciones


----------



## sashimi (27 Oct 2021)

grom dijo:


> Tienes razon, e incluso diría que te quedas corto. En un caso de caos y desabastecimiento total, la despensa te serviria para los primeros dias.
> Una vez la situacion se generaliza, entiendo que es a hostias y a las que toquemos.
> 
> En cualquier caso, en nuestra cabeza simplificamos mucho las cosas.
> ...



No sólo eso. El gobierno confiscó mascarillas y demás material. Así que eso es lo que volverían a hacer.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Oct 2021)

Session dijo:


> Llegado el momento, probablemente no vayas a poder leer este hilo
> 
> Voy a subir la apuesta: el apagón se produce fruto de un PEM provocado por una eyección de masa coronaria del Sol.
> 
> A no ser que vuestro refugio preparacionista disponga de una jaula de Faraday, olvidaos de usar cualquier aparato electrónico, imaginaos volver a la Edad de Piedra durante meses o años... el ser humano moderno no está preparado para vivir en esas condiciones



No creo que lleguemos a eso. Estos nos quieren pobres y sumisos, muertos no les valemos para nada.


----------



## wagner (27 Oct 2021)

Gracias por la info.


----------



## JyQ (27 Oct 2021)

El problema de los frutos secos sin cáscara o cáscara blanda es que a las 3 semanas o al mes los puesdes tirar.
Sus grasas se enrancian.


----------



## piru (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## JyQ (27 Oct 2021)

Les veganes van a espabilar.


----------



## JimJones (27 Oct 2021)

piru dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 819509



Eso sabe a mierda y es carisimo.

Lomo de Orza, Chorizo en aceite y magro en lata mejor que esa puta mierda hasta arriba de sal.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Oct 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> No creo que lleguemos a eso. Estos nos quieren pobres y sumisos, muertos no les valemos para nada.



Na. Antes sí, necesitaban mano de obra.

Ahora somos carne con ojos, que come y caga en su precioso planeta. Nos quieren muertos.


----------



## un tecnico preocupado (27 Oct 2021)

No pasará AYNRandiano, no pasará. El Dios en el que si creo no dejará que pase.

Aunque, viendo la parsimonia con la que la gente normal se está dejando hacer, es probable que tengamos aún varios años de subidas y bajadas para irnos acostumbrando al decrecimiento del "no tendrás nada pero serás feliz".


----------



## Abrojo (27 Oct 2021)

si nos ponemos en plan madmax del güeno, del de verdad, el quedarse en un sitio solo serviría hasta que los víveres, combustibles e infraestructura aguantasen. Habría que considerar a largo plazo una temporada de nomadismo con mochila a cuestas, herramientas básicas y unas pocas raciones de comida portables, teniendo en cuenta que iríamos pillando de aquí o de allá. El objetivo final sería unirse a otros para rehacer una comunidad semi-itinerante o sedentaria de apoyo mutuo y sobrevivir juntos


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Oct 2021)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Na. Antes sí, necesitaban mano de obra.
> 
> Ahora somos carne con ojos, que come y caga en su precioso planeta. Nos quieren muertos.



Pues menester que entiendan de agricultura y ganadería.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Oct 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Pues menester que entiendan de agricultura y ganadería.



Nada que no solucione un buen programa, los algoritmos adecuados y la maquinaria agrícola.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Oct 2021)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Nada que no solucione un buen programa, los algoritmos adecuados y la maquinaria agrícola.



Los cojones.


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Oct 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Los cojones.









Quita al paisano y pon un cacharro autónomo por GPS. Luego, quita los aspersores y pon la cosechadora.

En cuanto a la ganadería intensiva, es incluso más sencillo, con tubos que dan agua y comida, y sumideros que se llevan la mierda.

Es futuro es ahora.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.
> 
> Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.
> 
> ...



Las pijerías de los filtros quedan muy bien para la foto, pero a la hora de la verdad son el enésimo problema que uno acabará teniendo en una situación límite.

Lo que prima en el madmax son las HABILIDADES y los CONOCIMIENTOS

tener un aparato mágico, consumible, que hace el trabajo por nosotros para lo único que sirve es para darnos una FALSA sensación de SEGURIDAD.

Además que esos aparatos milagrosos se suelen vender a precios desorbitados... cuando los mejores —y más caros— no dejan de ser una burda copia llena de marketing del sistema de filtrado básico que usa la naturaleza.


Conocer el proceso es lo que nos permitirá ser un MacGuiver del MadMax.
_
Dar comida a los pobres prolonga su pobreza. Déle una caña de pescar y será libre._​
Esta es la idea. La caña de pescar es el conocimiento sobre el proceso de filtrado y la habilidad para reproducirlo con materiales básicos.


Los filtros naturales (por donde pasa el agua de los acuíferos y manantiales) siguen siempre el mismo patrón básico:

1. Atraviesan una capa orgánica descompuesta 

2. Atraviesan una capa mineral fina

3. Atraviesan una capa mineral gruesa

4 Llegan a la roca madre.​







Reproducirlo es tan sencillo como acumular en un recipiente reciclado (sirven esas garrafas Regàs que usted acumula) roca, grava, arena y carbón vegetal.

Lo que salga por abajo será agua limpísima, mineralizada en función del tipo de roca que use.

Disponer en casa de sacos de arena, grava, roca y carbón vegetal casero es algo que en un momento dado se puede utilizar como filtro.

Los tres materiales además tienen varios usos alternativos de forma que se puede maximizar el espacio.

Igualmente, conocer en que zona se pueden conseguir de forma natural, es un plus.


Si combinamos el sistema con plantas de ribera, podemos disponer de una excelente depuradora con la que reutilizar las aguas grises.








Familiarizarse con estos procesos ANTES del cataclismo puede suponer la diferencia entre la vida y la muerte.


----------



## sinosuke (27 Oct 2021)

Añado a la lista prepper jabón.

En una situación madmaxista tener jabón para lavarse uno o lavar la ropa de vez en cuando, puede ayudar a evitar infecciones y/o parásitos. 


En pastilla mejor






















.


----------



## Florecilla Silvestre (27 Oct 2021)

Eso lo explica todo. La plandemia era un ejercicio de entrenamiento prepper para que durante la próxima guerra civil, la población se pase la contienda encerrada en casita viendo sálvame y jugando con la playstation. Dos de los temas favoritos de AynRandiano encajan!!!


----------



## Gort (27 Oct 2021)

-Acostumbrarse a comer una sola vez al día (eso sí, una comida muy contundente).

-Personalmente, nada de lácteos (solo queso maduro, que no contiene lactosa)

-Las patatas, arroz, harinas, cereales... solo van a llenarte de almidón (es decir, azúcar) y te causarán hambre desmedida a la bajada del azúcar en sangre. Por no hablar de un montón de problemas de salud a medio plazo.

- Mi dieta ideal en este caso (y en cualquier otro caso) sería: grasas saludables (muy saciantes y sanas), proteínas y muy pocos carbos. No pasas hambre y estás nutrido sin subir de peso. Luego, lo ideal sería complementar con verduras de hoja verde y hortalizas frescas que se ingieran crudas como lechuga, tomate, pimiento, pepino. Nada de fructosa. 

-Vigilar los aportes vitamínicos diarios, sobre todo de vitamina D (buen sol todos los días).

-Lo esencial y prioritario es conservar la salud en las mejores condiciones.


----------



## Mazaldeck (27 Oct 2021)

Sobre el tema de potabilizar agua:







El método más barato y eficaz para desinfectar el agua

Yo recomendaría el uso de botellas de cristal para minimizar la absorción de los plásticos de las botella al exponerse al sol. Pero claro, en caso de Mad Max, si hay que ingerir un poco de plastico, pues se ingiere.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Oct 2021)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Quita al paisano y pon un cacharro autónomo por GPS. Luego, quita los aspersores y pon la cosechadora.
> 
> En cuanto a la ganadería intensiva, es incluso más sencillo, con tubos que dan agua y comida, y sumideros que se llevan la mierda.
> 
> Es futuro es ahora.



No hay nada más destructor de la naturaleza que la aberración que usted ha puesto en la foto.

Es un sistema DEPREDADOR que NO es sostenible a largo plazo. Solo funciona mientras queda algo en otro sitio que depredar.

Necesita combustibles para mover la maquinaria y fabricarla con procesos altamente tóxicos y nocivos.

Necesita fabricar fertilizantes e insecticidas con procesos de fabricación tremendamente costosos a nivel de consumo de recursos y que además contaminan el suelo con su uso

El arado, el monocultivo y la aniquilación de las hierbas silvestres contribuyen irreversiblemente a la degradación del suelo, empobreciendo y llevándolo a la desertificación, lo que además conlleva un consumo desmedido de agua y muy baja retención de nutrientes (más contaminación para el suelo).

El monocultivo es especialmente devastador contra la diversidad natural del medio. Debilita a las plantas, agota los suelos y fomenta las plagas.

Solo una agricultura tradicional a escala familiar o comunitaria es sostenible a largo plazo. No solo sostenible sino que regenera el medio. Y además permite una autosuficiencia total con los recursos propios de la zona.

Tres razones por las que a los poderosos no les interesa y ponen todo su ánimo en fomentar una cultura que nos haga creer en sistemas faraónicos y depender de ellos.


_Ah, pero es que si no pongo el tractor necesitaría muchísima mano de obra._​
Eso es un error, propio del lavado de cerebro al que nos han sometido.

En la agricultura tradicional prima la eficiencia de los recursos. 

Si usted coloca, en la misma zona donde cultiva, ciertos animales, podrá conseguir transporte, un desherbado adecuado y un abonado excelente sin mayor intervención humana que el pastoreo.

Si aprovecha la combinación de diferentes especies con necesidades diferentes de nutrientes y diferentes aportes al suelo, conseguirá un bosque perenne de alimentos sin mayor intervención humana que la siembra y la recolección.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (27 Oct 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Un escenario mad-max me parece muy improbable. En cambio, un apagón de 3-7 días eso sí que lo veo. Pero para eso con 20 conservas y dos garrafas de agua va que chuta. Otra cosa es almacenar comida ante la subida de precios que se aproxima.



Opino caso igual que tú, pero difiero en los tiempos..... 3-7 días sin luz es un escenario max-mad, imagina la que se lío sin redes sociales hace poco, la gente entro en pánico, pues sí ha lamos de 7 días sin nada, la gente se mata entre sí.
Yo creo que nos vamos a llevar todo el invierno, con cortes de 4-8 horas, en horarios que al gobierno le convenga y le saque provecho; pero claro, a eso añádele el desabastecimiento que habrá debido a que la cadena logística está rota, y al pánico provocado.
Para eso es lo que hay que estar preparados, para aguantar sin tener que pisar un súpermercado donde habrá ordas de "zombis" arrasando con lo poco que quede y pagando un dineral por ello.
Si, yo creo que este golpe será hasta Marzo aproximadamente y con escasez en super y en energía.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kriegsmarine (27 Oct 2021)

Impresionante dijo:


> Ayn dejando su impronta en sus filias y fobias.
> 
> El azócar es cojonudo.
> 
> Otro tema es la cantidad



El azúcar refinado es una basura, de cojonudo nada.


Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Oct 2021)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Os vais intoxicar de tanto mercurio en el atún



Lo metales pesados y demas toxinas se acumulan en las viscesar. El musculo apenas contiene.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Oct 2021)

angel2929 dijo:


> Es más fácil etiquetar estanterías o cajas con el año de caducidad , una caja /estanteria pone 2023 otra 2025, otra 2021...
> 
> Y así vas consumiendo según el año para que no te caduque nada



Yo reviso cada año. En enero. Retiro a otro estante de consumo en curso, todo lo acumulado que caduque en el año en curso y el siguente. El resto del año acumulo.


----------



## avioneti (27 Oct 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Espero no tener que echar mano nunca de este hilo.



Como no te conectes con señales de humo, si tienes que echar mano de este hilo no podras, xddd


----------



## grom (27 Oct 2021)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> No creo que lleguemos a eso. Estos nos quieren pobres y sumisos, muertos no les valemos para nada.



Pues si es asi, ya han comprobado que somos repugnantemente sumisos. 

Solo queda lo de pobres


----------



## Supermanises (27 Oct 2021)

Voy hacer mi aportacion de la inforamcion que manejo.
Comida enlatada en aluminio tipo pescado mejor evitarla. Podemos substituir por Aceite de pescado o de Algas si eres vegano para tener DHA. A la larga pescar. O hacerlo tu y embasalo en vidrio o como se hizo toda la vida, el pescado salado. Personalmente prefiero el aceite de higado de bacalao fermentado, aunqeu si es caro.
Sal del hymalaya a 1.7 el kilo es el mejor rpecio q encontre. Extraer ormus en cantidades de bidones es interesante tambien, aparte de lo facil y las propiedades "magicas" del ormus, es una fuente de minerales.
El cacao, las legumbres, la pasta y el arroz son practicamente inperecederos. Segun tengo entendido.
Encontraron miel en una tumba de un faraon y continuaba siendo comestible. Una cucharada al dia es megabeneficiosa, tiene otras funciones interesantes como cicatrizante.
Lo interesante es tener cajas de abejas, no es tan sencillo como las gallinas pero son la caña aumentan la cantidad de frutos pro su polinizacion, pueden servir de sistema de seguridad en si la gente cruza por enfrente de su entrada. La gente las usa con la mariguana...rodean sus plantas con cajas y asi un niñato se lo piensa o un gordo acaba saliendo corriendo...
A la larga, las grasas tienen que venir de Olivas, cacahuetes, animales y pesca...
Despues las neveras de ceramica que funcionan con agua, botijotek, no enfrian mucho pero hace el paro...
Arco de poleas, puedes atravesarle el pecho alguien con un presupuesto de 100 a 250 euros flechas incluidas.... por ebay estan, recomiendo empezar pro uno que venden por 70 euritos y eso ya atraviesa de sobra la piel humana, igual un jabali se parte el ojete con ese arco pero un conejo si te lo haces...
Un tira chinas pro y bolas de metal puede ser tambien clave pero lo veo mucho menos preciso para apuntar.

Meterle 150 napos a un kit en romera suministros de naclo2 y hcl tambien es basico. Porque el mms se folla los virus y posibles moridas de venenos... Para bacterias y mierdas asi remedios naturales... Sarna me la cure unas semanas untado en propolio con mas cosas, eso si una semana untado todo el rato, antibioticos plantas medicinales, eso si si pillas algo, preparate para fregarte, y inflarte a tomillo, yo me cure estafilococos por reciclar comida, pero en plan esagerado, bebiendo tomillo a tope, tomando concentrado hervido y fregandome dos veces al dia potas de infusion... eso va asi... El antibiotico te tomas unas pastillas y arreando...

Recomendable hacerse coin un libro para saber en que luna las plantas tienen mas propiedades. Diras a eso son gilipolleces de jipis, pero si recoges las cañas con la luna que toca, el techo de tu barraca dura 300 años, las recoges cuando te sale de la polla, el techo te dura lo q tarda en pudrirse la caña... Que plantas son comestibles medicinales. De dodne obtener comida, el bulbo del hinojo, extraer clorofila de ojas comestibles... ostia es que es comestible asta la raiz de grama... en Valencia al menos casi todo lo que se ve es comestible, medicinal incluso psicotropico, la hoja del naranjo tiene un porcentaje bajo de dmt. La lactuca es un orinogenos de cuidao, madrid esta rodeada de unas flores con mas de un 20 por cien de morfeo en su latex... si conoces la naturaleza te probee de practicamente todo, otra cosa es q seamos unos vagos acomodados, pero tranquilos, que con un poco de ojo, y adaptacion, aqui no nos va a faltar de nada... igual solo nos vamos a tener que acostumbrar a matar a subnormales que vengan a tocar los huevos, pero de ahi sacas aceite humano y carne para los animales omnivoros... traqnuilamente.

De todas maneras a ese punto no llegaremos, si ai mad max, va a ser como la pandemia, un puto fake que lo unico que va hacer es mover capital de la gente al macdonals y apretar el cinturon. Pero vamos yo personalmente mi objetivo de vida sigue enfocado en esa direccion, ser autonomo, ya no es una cuestion preper ni conspiranoica, es una cuestion de ideales obvios y de no delegar la seguridad de tu familia en una red de suministros, y menos ahora mismo.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (27 Oct 2021)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Quita al paisano y pon un cacharro autónomo por GPS. Luego, quita los aspersores y pon la cosechadora.
> 
> En cuanto a la ganadería intensiva, es incluso más sencillo, con tubos que dan agua y comida, y sumideros que se llevan la mierda.
> 
> Es futuro es ahora.



Las nuevas tecnologías ayudan, pero no es tan fácil como tú lo ves.


----------



## piru (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (27 Oct 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Tendré que aprender:
> 
> *- A conservar al vacio*
> - *Conservar carne* en especias, sal, aceite --> si alguien puede poner unos tutos...



- Una forma viable de conservar al vacio es llenar el tarro hasta el borde mientras la conserva aun esta muy caliente y cerrar lo mas hermetico posible. Al enfriarse, el aire se contrae y hace vacio. Desinfecta antes el tarro mediante un hervido en agua.

- Una forma de conservar carne, es en escabeche. Despues en un tarro al vacio.


----------



## chocolate (27 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Sobre el tema de potabilizar agua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen aporte. Me va a tocar ir imprimiendo todos estos tips antes del MadMax.


----------



## Supermanises (27 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Sobre el tema de potabilizar agua:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ai genet que hace esto, ya no para potavilizarla si no porque "le da energia" el sol. Y nose si energia, pero la veradd que el agua solarizada y macerada en vidrio si es mas agradable que la embasada en plastico. No me preguntes por que.... si es la memoria emocionar del agua o q...pero si esta mas buena.


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> En 1999, con lo del efecto dosmil, me compré una cocina de butano parecida a esta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 819219
> 
> ...



Yo me compré hace unos meses una cocina de gas pero no tuve la precaución de contratar quien la monte. Sin revisar la cocina no te dan de alta un suministro de bombonas. Este fin de semana me cojo el viernes y espero poder montarla yo misma. Espero no liarla parda.


----------



## Maestro Panda (27 Oct 2021)

Gort dijo:


> -Acostumbrarse a comer una sola vez al día (eso sí, una comida muy contundente).
> 
> -Personalmente, nada de lácteos (solo queso maduro, que no contiene lactosa)
> 
> ...



Para dos semanas o un mes, ok pero dudo que en una situación límite que se alargue meses o años puedas escoger tan alegremente que comer.


----------



## angek (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Conservas de pescado:
> 
> Mejor en aceite de oliva.​​
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, ¿Cómo has considerado las 800 kCal. de ese recipiente?

Las especificaciones calóricas son por peso escurrido.

Quiero decir que muy probablemente sean más calorías aún las que atesora ese bote. Dada la densidad calórica del aceite, más del doble.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (27 Oct 2021)

Muy interesante hilo @AYN RANDiano2 . Muy útil.

Una pregunta, ¿dónde se compran los complementos vitamínicos? Supongo que habrá en farmacias pero serán caros.
¿Hay alguna otra forma de conseguirlos?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

Briconsejo forero si va a comprar botes de legumbres en cristal:







En muchos súpermercados te dejan llevarte cajas de vino vacías para empaquetar tu compra.

Las subdivididas internamente en 6 son perfectas para transportar y proteger botes de legumbres de vidrio.

Las huecas pueden separarse los botes dentro con solapas de otras cajas.

Las que tienen asas facilitan enormemente la manipulación.

Si hay sitio en casa, los tarros de vidrio dentro de estas cajas quedan protegidos de golpes y de la la luz.

Estas cajas son apilables y transportables muy fácilmente con una carretilla.







El truco de llevar en el maletero del coche una carretilla plegable Wolfcraft y de pedir las cajas de vino vacías puede facilitarnos enormemente el trabajo de transportar la PREcompra PREPPER.


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (27 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver @AYN RANDiano2 ... no seas vago y ábrete unos hilos pero bien separaditos.

Este va sobre comida y alimentación OK. Pero se echa en falta:

- *Uno sobre higiene y salud* --> legía, alcohol, dentífrico, un orinal, vitaminas,....

- *Uno sobre sobre seguridad* --> Abrimos las ventanas, las cerramos, abrimos la puerta o no, disimulamos después de habernos dado el atracón...

- *Uno sobre consejos en general* --> Salir a la calle o no, a qué horas, coger el coche para hacer una escapada a la casa de campo (o a buscar agua a un manantial, o a lo que sea), guardar dinero en metálico (¿en monedas de distintos valores?). Y algo fundamental puesto que si hay apagón vamos a tener muuuucho tiempo libre ¿Qué hacer durante este tiempo? el tedio será una tentación para descuidar algunas de las medidas más importantes.


Venga hombre...curratelo un poco.


----------



## angek (27 Oct 2021)

No me da tiempo a leerme el hilo, pero dejaré una posible aportación nueva. 

Tratar la harina para hacerla digerible "cruda". 

Es un pequeño proceso, casi sólo hornear un rato, y atesora mucha cantidad de alimento, listo para consumir. 

Por ejemplo, para hacer ese presunto colacao o cualquier preparación espesante. 

Aquí un poquillo:









Heat Treated Flour | Baking Ingredients | BAKERpedia


Heat treated flour, heated between 210°F to 230°F for 60 minutes, can extend shelf life, increase volume of cakes, and create a fine even grain in products. It is characterized by its ability to absorb moisture and the inability of its protein content to form gluten when the flour is hydrated.




bakerpedia.com





La harina de trigo es uno de los ratios más económicos kcal/€. Creo que sólo está por encima el arroz (para el cual sirve esto igual. Moler y tratar)

No es lo más nutritivo del mundo, pero bien combinado tiene su sitio en una dieta equilibrada.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

Compre sólo conservas con tapa de seguridad:









La señal en los botes de conservas que no deja lugar a dudas: si lo ves, tíralo


Un signo que se ve fácilmente.




www.huffingtonpost.es











Si un bote acaba de perder el vacío, consúmalo YA: Es como si estuviese abierto.

Si no sabe cuándo lo perdió, deseche el bote: Puede ser mortal consumirlo (Botulismo)

Los botes sin tapa de seguridad son un peligro: Uno no sabe si conservaban o no el vacío.


----------



## angek (27 Oct 2021)

Otro tema. No temáis comprar movidas de éstas en alguna web típica de gimnasios. MyProtein, Bulkpowders....

La proteína de suero, los suplementos, los mass gainers y ese tipo de gestiones tienen una vida muy larga y buena relación nutriente/€.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

* ESTA POST QUE PONGO NO APORTA NADA PRACTICO*
y dudaba si ponerlo en el hilo que es de orientacion practica.
pero al final lo pongo. Me ha salido este Ray ID al actualizar el hijo y tras varios enfoques
poniendo todo el completo me sale otra vez lo referencia a la era de acuario
¿que quiere decir esto?
eeeem psaa nada especialmente. Pero es que esrte hilo es muy " acuriano" total ( en sentido mas conocido )
asi que por eso lo pongo
* 


 Error 502 *
 Ray ID: 6a4c41fb98f2181b • 2021-10-27 13:26:44 UTC 






PRECOMPRA PREPPER alimentos USO DUAL|Concepto prepper para tener MESES de comida "normal" de Súper en casa con 0 gasto|DESPENSA JOAQUÍN COSTA rediviva


Ayn dejando su impronta en sus filias y fobias. El azócar es cojonudo. Otro tema es la cantidadEl azúcar refinado es una basura, de cojonudo nada. Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk




www.burbuja.info




xttps://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/posts/37475482/

*error 502 ray id 6a4c41fb98f2181b 20211027 132644 utc* in English Gematria equals: *1170*​
bringer of the age of aquarius​1112​1608​268​












error 502 ray id 6a4c41fb98f2181b 20211027 132644 utc value in Gematria is 1112


error 502 ray id 6a4c41fb98f2181b 20211027 132644 utc value in Gematria is 1112 Meaning of error 502 ray id 6a4c41fb98f2181b 20211027 132644 utc In online Gematria Calculator Decoder Cipher with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria - Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## MaGiVer (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Las pijerías de los filtros quedan muy bien para la foto, pero a la hora de la verdad son el enésimo problema que uno acabará teniendo en una situación límite.
> 
> Lo que prima en el madmax son las HABILIDADES y los CONOCIMIENTOS
> 
> ...



Como aficionado a la acuariofilia, estoy familiarizado con los filtros de agua. En mi acuario tengo un filtro físico-biológico compuesto por canutillos y las raíces de un poto, además del filtrante físico.

Para que los filtros sean efectivos, requieren actividad biológica constante de bacterias del nitrógeno, y estas mueren cuando se secan. Es decir, que un filtro seco, que se usa de vez en cuando para purificar un poco de agua, no va a ser más efectivo, por más materia orgánica que tenga, que uno compuesto simplemente de perlón y unas gotas de lejía. (1 gota por litro de la del mercadona, por ejemplo)


----------



## V. Crawley (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los botes sin tapa de seguridad son un peligro: Uno no sabe si conservaban o no el vacío.



Hombre, es fácil saberlo. Yo todos los botes de conserva los abro metiendo la puntita de un cuchillo de punta redonda y haciendo un pelín de palanca. Hace un POP inconfundible, si conserva el vacío. De todas formas me apunto lo de las tapas de seguridad, no lo sabía y es útil.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

OK CHIQUIS

ESTAMOS DENTRO








SEGUNDO RAY ID ERROR DEL TIRON EN ESTE HILO
ENTRAD EN GEMATRIX Y MIRADLAS VOSOTROS
NO QUIERO HACER YO LA SELECCION
AHORA SACO LO QUE YO CREO QUE PODRIA SER LAS SINCRONIA PERO NO QUIER INFLUIR
*Error 502 *
 Ray ID: 6a4c761108cde3ba • 2021-10-27 14:02:17 UTC  *Bad gateway*​


blackout necessary11001164194










Gematria value of error 502 ray id 6a4c761108cde3ba 20211027 140217 utc is 1111 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of error 502 ray id 6a4c761108cde3ba 20211027 140217 utc in Gematria is 1111, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## Ibar (27 Oct 2021)

Comprad (o descargad) el libro de "Abrir en caso de apocalipsis".


Para la vitamina C nada como los escaramujos (capullo de la rosa mosqueta), suele haber mucha por el campo.

Linternas o cargadores de aparatos electrónicos que se puedan usar manualmente con manivela.

Si vives en el campo, saber donde recolectar y donde poder plantar e incluso plantar ciertos árboles o plantas medicinales ya.

Tener un alambique tampoco estaría mal.


----------



## trancos123 (27 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> Efectivamente, es la única solución.. la única a lo que viene. 5 GALLINAS te dan casi 3 docenas de huevos a la semana, no cuesta nada limpiarlas, no cuesta nada alimentarlas (pan duro mojado, resto de limpiar las lechugas, y algo de cereal, y si tienes algo de zona verde dejarlas pastar..). además añado, si son raza de gallinas pesadas, y tienes gallo e incubadora, puedes sacar pollos todos los meses.
> Con 4 apartados en el jardín (4 pequeños gallineros) 1 para las gallinas y otro para los pollos, otro para unos conejos, y otro para lo que quieras (pavos, codornices, las ocas mejor sueltas, pero que entren a dormir..) no te falta carne en todo el año. Yo me mato la cabeza, viendo la gente joven en los pueblos, que tienen niños pequeños, grandes jardines, y no tienen ni 4 putas gallinas... Tiran el pan duro y las sobras de la comida de casa a la basura, en vez de como siempre se ha hecho lo verde y el pan, y restos de pasta ,etc a las gallinas. Los que no tengais gallineros construidos, venden unos en internet tipo perrera de acero galvanizado que no son caros, y se le pueden poner tejado, son muy buenos, porque los puedes mover, y poner en la zona que quieres que se coman la hierba. Yo prefiero tener cereal en casa, legumbres, arroz, maiz, garbanzos.. y aunque sea un coñazo, ponerlos en agua y cocerlos, y me sabe mucho mejor que cualquier conserva que compre en botes.



Complementa las gallinas con una granja de caracoles, te servirán para alimentarte a ti y a las gallinas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Vamos a ver @AYN RANDiano2 ... no seas vago y ábrete unos hilos pero bien separaditos.
> 
> Este va sobre comida y alimentación OK. Pero se echa en falta:
> 
> ...



Yo no apostaria por un modelo de posible apagon en conflicto o competicion con los demas
aunque yo soy muy secretivo esquivo y de no abrir nunca la puerta
hacer como que no estoy etc
asi que no soy tampoco quien para hablar

pero la idea.


----------



## Ibar (27 Oct 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Hombre, es fácil saberlo. Yo todos los botes de conserva los abro metiendo la puntita de un cuchillo de punta redonda y haciendo un pelín de palanca. Hace un POP inconfundible, si conserva el vacío. De todas formas me apunto lo de las tapas de seguridad, no lo sabía y es útil.



Bueno, pero eso una vez vayas a consumirlo.
Yo tuve que tirar bastantes tarros de pimientos porque no hicieron el vacio y desprendían mal olor al fermentar, es mejor contar con tapas de seguridad por si acaso (ahora los congelo). Eso sí, con el tomate, las mermeladas, los pepinillos, el atún, etc nunca he tenido problemas usando tarros recliclados.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

Fe_en_el_caos dijo:


> Vamos a ver @AYN RANDiano2 ... no seas vago y ábrete unos hilos pero bien separaditos.
> 
> Este va sobre comida y alimentación OK. Pero se echa en falta:
> 
> ...



Yo no apostaria por un modelo de posible apagon en conflicto o competicion con los demas
aunque yo soy muy secretivo esquivo y de no abrir nunca la puerta
hacer como que no estoy etc
asi que no soy tampoco quien para hablar

pero la idea.


----------



## asies amoñecado (27 Oct 2021)

MaGiVer dijo:


> Quita al paisano y pon un cacharro autónomo por GPS. Luego, quita los aspersores y pon la cosechadora.
> 
> En cuanto a la ganadería intensiva, es incluso más sencillo, con tubos que dan agua y comida, y sumideros que se llevan la mierda.
> 
> Es futuro es ahora.



Lo que tu describes es la comida goyim. 
La comida de calidad requiere de pastor, ganado de pasto y verdura libre de pesticidas.


----------



## apolyon (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con que las cocinas si no hay luz? cocina con bombona de gas aun dale que te pego.. y ni con esas, el gas natural puede fallar y las bombonas idem.... cocina de leña manda. y cocinar garbanzos te eternizas.


----------



## Hrodrich (27 Oct 2021)

Mis encurtidos aceituneros madmaxistas de esta temporada de los olivares de mi zona.

Lo ideal es tener botes de aceitunas enteras para largo plazo y botes con aceitunas partidas para corto-medio plazo.

Como condimentos tienen tomillo, romero, hinojo, ajos y hojas de laurel. Os podéis hacer una idea de la calidad nutricional del resultado final.


----------



## apolyon (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Pillo sitio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguridad electrónica.. muy bueno... que va a pilas? por que si hay un apagon...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

​ 

myk hyns backchannel11111134189
 

my fellow americans16901164194


blackout necessary11001164194








Gematria value of error 502 ray id 6a4c761108cde3ba 20211027 140217 utc is 1111 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of error 502 ray id 6a4c761108cde3ba 20211027 140217 utc in Gematria is 1111, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org





 

no ahora en serio. Ha salido una tanda muy sincronica pero creo que lo que hace es CAPTAR lo que escribimos o vemos y dar cosas de ese







estilo. asi que tomarlo como un " zeitgeist " de lo que hablamos aqui
no como una profecia 
​


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Oct 2021)

Lo que voy a explicar no lo considero ninguna "flipada survivalista".

Antes bien lo considero como una NORMAL ADMINISTRACIÓN RESPONSABLE de un hogar: Almacenar comida que permita sobrevivir unas semanas a sus habitantes.

Es tan NORMAL lo que propongo que fue el slogan del Regeneracionismo:









escuela y despensa - Buscar con Google



DESPENSA. Eso propongo. Tener en casa una decorosa DESPENSA de emergencia.

Puro JOAQUÍN COSTA.



JOAQUIN COSTA DESPENSA - Buscar con Google



Puro REGENERACIONISMO.



REGENERACIONISMO DESPENSA - Buscar con Google



Los que gustamos de apreciar las casas antiguas sabemos perfectamente que las DESPENSAS de nuestro bisabuelos ya eran PREPPERS, porque SIEMPRE llevaban CERRADURA.

La despensa de nuestros bisabuelos era un tema vital, por eso estaba cerrada con llave, y por eso el ama de llaves "tenía llave de la despensa", responsabilidad capital en un hogar.

Recuperemos pues la DESPENSA de nuestros bisabuelos.

Va por usted el hilo, Don Joaquín Costa.


----------



## apolyon (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Pillo sitio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguridad electrónica.. muy bueno... que va a pilas? por que si hay un apagon...


----------



## DDT (27 Oct 2021)

Como se hace un horno solar?


Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Unido a buen equipo casero de potabilización de agua, primeros auxilios y aprovechamiento de la energía de la naturaleza
> 
> Tanto o más que acumular comida es acumular materia prima con la que sobrevivir
> 
> ...


----------



## apolyon (27 Oct 2021)

Wolvernite dijo:


> ¿Qué tal opción es el turrón? Es hipercalórico y empiezan a verse en las estanterías de los supermercados.



se enrancia pronto...


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Sin revisar la cocina no te dan de alta un suministro de bombonas.



Cierto.
Yo tengo en casa dos de propano. Las llevo a la gasolinera y me dan dos llenas sin pedirme contrato ni nada en vinagre. En milanuncios hay montones de personas que venden bombonas viejas. Hágase con una.
Por cierto, en la gasolinera he visto que tienen de la competencia (de repsol en gasolinera cepsa, por ejemplo) igual los empleados tienen un chanchullo y venden bajo cuerda.


----------



## Leunam (27 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo me compré hace unos meses una cocina de gas pero no tuve la precaución de contratar quien la monte. Sin revisar la cocina no te dan de alta un suministro de bombonas. Este fin de semana me cojo el viernes y espero poder montarla yo misma. Espero no liarla parda.



Mi pequeño aporte a hilo despensero. Puede hacer ustec dos cosas, decir que ha comprado una estufa catalítica o bien que la cocina de gas la tiene ustec instalada en una terraza exterior (ambas cosas serán ciertas, no lo dudamos).

El distribuidor de mi zona me ha dicho que si es cualquiera de esos dos casos no tiene que venir a certificar (o realizar) la instalación.

Por cierto, el contrato también ha sido a distancia, y el repartidor (el butanero) me ha traído las copias junto con las bombonas, por el mismo precio que si las recoge ustec en la gasolinera.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Oct 2021)

me ha encantado el mensaje, el tema lo tengo muy presente porque está habiendo una fiebre de "arreglar la casa del pueblo" y observo el mismo error en casi todos los casos
todo está orientado a hacer vivienda y cosa chula aprovechando viejos espacios, donde había una cuadra se hacen habitaciones, se hacen las tipicas cocinas modernas, espacios diáfanos, etc, y casi todo el mundo, casi sistemáticamente, olvidan las despensas, los trasteros o espacios de herramientas, etc, etc, 

se desmantela hornos antiguos, se eliminan despensas, se ocupa el espacio donde iba la lenna y las herramientas, incluso se desmantela la vieja cocina de lenna donde se cocinaba con unos pucheros/trébedes/etc, para poner las modernas estas cerradas y su tubo con salida de humos, la calefacción se suele hacer ya dependiente de suministros y no de lenna, etc, etc, etc

quizás no estaría mal replantear un poco el tema, quizás abrir un hilo nuevo algo así como --> guía para un arreglo razonable de la casa del pueblo

(tengo un cierto malestar por esta moda, que incluye también la clásica supresión del clásico pequenno huerto anexo a la casa para meter hormigón, poner unos bancos para comilonas, barbacoas, etc, etc.)



AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los que gustamos de apreciar las casas antiguas sabemos perfectamente que las DESPENSAS de nuestro bisabuelos ya eran PREPPERS, porque SIEMPRE llevaban CERRADURA.
> 
> La despensa de nuestros bisabuelos era un tema vital, por eso estaba cerrada con llave, y por eso el ama de llaves "tenía llave de la despensa", responsabilidad capital en un hogar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leunam (27 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Cierto.
> Yo tengo en casa dos de propano. Las llevo a la gasolinera y me dan dos llenas sin pedirme contrato ni nada en vinagre. En milanuncios hay montones de personas que venden bombonas viejas. Hágase con una.
> Por cierto, en la gasolinera he visto que tienen de la competencia (de repsol en gasolinera cepsa, por ejemplo) igual los empleados tienen un chanchullo y venden bajo cuerda.



Aquí en la gasolinera (repsol) me dio por preguntar si me daban un par de bombonas sin dar a cambio los cascos, y me pidieron más de 35 merkels por un contrato y luego las bombonas (a 16 y pico, en total unos 70 lereles por dos bombonas sin llevar ninguna a cambio).

No las cogí, y cuando llamé al distribuidor de la zona (también de repsol) me pidió 3,64 pavos por el contrato (le tuve que preguntar si era un error) y me trajeron las bobonas a casa(el butanero). *Total, menos de 40 por dos bombonas sin llevar ninguna a cambio*. Y te las dejan en la puerta de tu casa.

Hablo de butano.


----------



## Donnie (27 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> como ha comentado un forero lo de la reacción histamínica no es baladí. A mí sin ser alérgico a nada que yo sepa, me han salido alguna vez ronchas de alguna conserva. Hay que tener variedad en legumbre, verdura, pescado y carne/paté para evitar acumular lo que sea que te hizo reacción en días seguidos.
> 
> Miel. Va bien además como antiséptico natural.
> 
> ...



Estaba esperando que alguien lo dijera.

Para mí la crema de cacahuete es el alimento prepper por excelencia.
Estás muy equivocado diciendo que es no es alimento saludable, al revés:
Alto en grasas saludables (ácido grasos insaturados, 50% mono y 30% poli), alto en proteínas y con unos pocos hidratos de carbono y otros (biotina, niacina, cobre, fósforo, magnesio y zinc ), es un alimento usado habitualmente en dietas ceto.
El otro día compré 18 kilos en HSN, que estaba el bote de kilo en oferta a dos euros.
Si tuviera que alimentarme de una cosa cosa durante meses elegiría sin duda este alimento (elegiría el huevo fresco, pero creo no tener disponible), seguramente sea el más completo y sano que exista.


----------



## elpelos (27 Oct 2021)

Estoy disfrutando de este hilo, cien por cien burbujero, cosas que sabia y cosas que no sabia. Podrías ampliarlo a ropa, utensilios, calzado para la gente de la ciudad, si se tienen que tirar al monte. Gracias a todos.


----------



## RalphWiggum (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los que gustamos de apreciar las casas antiguas sabemos perfectamente que las DESPENSAS de nuestro bisabuelos ya eran PREPPERS, porque SIEMPRE llevaban CERRADURA.
> 
> La despensa de nuestros bisabuelos era un tema vital, por eso estaba cerrada con llave, y por eso el ama de llaves "tenía llave de la despensa", responsabilidad capital en un hogar.
> 
> Recuperemos pues la DESPENSA de nuestros bisabuelos.







"otto lidenbrock" despensa - Buscar con Google




.


----------



## elpelos (27 Oct 2021)

Antiguamente la gente en caso de necesidad, acaparaba harina, arroz, legumbres y sobre todo aceite (en un momento dado sirve tanto para iluminacion, como alimento, como calefaccion y como linimento para dolores y heridas (mezclado con hierbas) y tener un poco de carbon. Es cierto que por poco que te despistes las legumbres y la harina se llenan de bichos, pero no dejan de ser proteinas. Y para la gente con campo, lo dicho gallinas, conejos y una cabra si puede ser.


----------



## viogenes (27 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Aquí en la gasolinera (repsol) me dio por preguntar si me daban un par de bombonas sin dar a cambio los cascos, y me pidieron más de 35 merkels por un contrato y luego las bombonas (a 16 y pico, en total unos 100 lereles por dos bombonas sin llevar ninguna a cambio).
> 
> No las cogí, y cuando llamé al distribuidor de la zona (también de repsol) me pidió 3,64 pavos por el contrato (le tuve que preguntar si era un error) y me trajeron las bobonas a casa(el butanero). *Total, menos de 40 por dos bombonas sin llevar ninguna a cambio*. Y te las dejan en la puerta de tu casa.
> 
> Hablo de butano.



Cierto.
Pero para hacer el contrato le habrán pedido un certificado de instalación, ¿no?. Aquí de lo que se trata es de conseguir bombonas sin certificado ni contrato. Si tienes una bombona, en la gasolinera te venden otra llena sin preguntarte nada, sólo les preocupa que dejes el casco. Es más, a mi me dejan llevarme una de propano dejando una de butano, por ejemplo. Que se pague un sobreprecio es otro cantar.
Si llamas al butanero, supongo que lo primero que te piden es que te identifiques como cliente con contrato, ¿no?.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Oct 2021)

Ha llegado tu momento Ayn, It's happening


----------



## Mateo77 (27 Oct 2021)

Ojo, 138k visitas al hilo en menos de un día y el foro va hoy bastante lento. Es posible que en cuanto la gente cobre empiece a haber desabastecimiento temporal de productos como los que se mencionan aquí, por acaparación. Me han dicho que lo del comunicado del ejército de Austria ha circulado en ambientes nada burbujeros, asi que se puede haber hecho viral.


----------



## Leunam (27 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Cierto.
> Pero para hacer el contrato le habrán pedido un certificado de instalación, ¿no?. Aquí de lo que se trata es de conseguir bombonas sin certificado ni contrato. Si tienes una bombona, en la gasolinera te venden otra llena sin preguntarte nada, sólo les preocupa que dejes el casco. Es más, a mi me dejan llevarme una de propano dejando una de butano, por ejemplo. Que se pague un sobreprecio es otro cantar.
> Si llamas al butanero, supongo que lo primero que te piden es que te identifiques como cliente con contrato, ¿no?.



Lo que he comentado unos pocos mensajes atrás, les dije (la realidad) que lo que tengo es una catalítica, que no lleva instalación. El distribuidor me dijo que entonces no hay que certificar nada. Le pasé los datos y el butanero me trajo el contrato que firmé junto con las bombonas.
A partir de ahora cuando las cambie, como siempre, le llamas y se llevan el casco vacío a cambio de uno lleno (y los merkels correspondientes).

Por resumir, contrato (3,64 euros una sola vez) y te traen las bombonas que pidas sin tener casco (al menos 4, no sé si hay límite, supongo que sí).

Luego el juego habitual de cambiar las vacías por llenas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

Donnie dijo:


> Estaba esperando que alguien lo dijera.
> 
> Para mí la crema de cacahuete es el alimento prepper por excelencia.
> Estás muy equivocado diciendo que es no es alimento saludable, al revés:
> ...




en esta tienda hay de todo

No la he querido poner, por que hace años que no analisis de esos de particulares para ver la calidad de cada proteina o producto de cada tienda
o para ver los escandalos de unas y otras

ni idea de que tal ira la HSN ahora mismo

pero el caso que tiene un TACO de productos que puede ser usados en modo USO DUAL | prepper / comida rapida sana diferente |








Alimentación y Cocina Sana Online, condimentos, salsas y mucho más en HSNstore.com


Comprar ingredientes, condimentos, salsas, especias... todo para poder cocinar sanamente sin renunciar al sabor. En nuestra tienda te ofrecemos una gran oferta en este tipo de productos. Envíos GRATIS 24h.




www.hsnstore.com














Mantequilla de Cacahuete HSNfoods ¡DELICIOSA!


La Crema de Cacahuete es rica en proteínas vegetales y es 100% natural. Pruébala en tostadas y tortitas y disfruta de su delicioso sabor.




www.hsnstore.com





No quiero desviar mucho el hilo de lo PREPPER a lo RESEARCH pero acabo de ver que tienen


*por cierto ( esto es research no prepper) tienen KETO BHB*








Low-carb diets, fasting and euphoria: Is there a link between ketosis and gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB)? - PubMed


Anecdotal evidence links the initial phase of fasting or a low-carbohydrate diet with feelings of well-being and mild euphoria. These feelings have often been attributed to ketosis, the production of ketone bodies which can replace glucose as an energy source for the brain. One of these ketone...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Feeling euphoric on a low-carb diet? The effect on your brain is similar to an illicit drug


Some people on very low-carb diets say they feel euphoric, have clear minds and lose their appetite. Here’s why.




theconversation.com




OH YEAH
BOOM BOOM CHIQUI CHIQUI BOOM
alla que voy a probarlo

*MAKE THE BLACKOUT GREAT AGAIN*


NO NO. NI CASO DESDE EL PUTO DE VISTA PREPPER .. ESTO ES SOLO RESEARCH Y NO. NO COLOCA COMO EL GHB NI PALO

PERO SI ES CIERTO QUE TIENE UNA BASE LOGICA EL CIERTA EUFORIA QUE DA EL AYUNO POR LOS CUERPOS CETICOS

PERO DE AHI A QUE SE NOTE EUFORIA TOMANDOLO A CUCHARADAS, VA UN PASO​


----------



## Tumama (27 Oct 2021)

Sí, porque tampoco se le presta a cualquiera. Y elijo confiar en mis amigos y familiares.

Hoy tengo de sobra algo que ellos necesitan.
Pero mañana ellos tendrán algo que yo necesite. Una taza de arroz, agua, ayuda, cuidado de primeros auxilios, etc.

Si los dólares, euros y otras monedas que tenemos guardados no los gastamos antes de que ocurra el supuesto apocalipsis (para el que uno se prepara, si no ¿para qué se es "prepper"?), entonces será dinero que le regalamos a los usureros hijos de puta dueños de los bancos.

Prefiero equivocarme y que le haya llegado a mis allegados antes de equivocarme y que le quede a los hijos de puta usureros.

Si no llega el apocalipsis, pero me marginan por no tener certificado de vacunación, mis allegados que sí tienen, podrán ayudarme haciendo las compras para mí. Uno nunca sabe en qué situación puede estar mañana, y el tener un colchón de ahorros hoy no implica que mañana no se esté en la situación de depender de otros.

Además, ayudando a mis conocidos, los quito de las garras de los usureros hijos de puta.

Se gana por donde lo mires.

Los judios se ayudan entre ellos. Los masones se ayudan entre ellos. ¿Por qué no puedo yo ayudar a los míos?


----------



## Tumama (27 Oct 2021)

En este mensaje (#311) respondo a otro que plantea algo similar:






PRECOMPRA PREPPER alimentos USO DUAL|Concepto prepper para tener MESES de comida "normal" de Súper en casa con 0 gasto|DESPENSA JOAQUÍN COSTA rediviva


Los que gustamos de apreciar las casas antiguas sabemos perfectamente que las DESPENSAS de nuestro bisabuelos ya eran PREPPERS, porque SIEMPRE llevaban CERRADURA. La despensa de nuestros bisabuelos era un tema vital, por eso estaba cerrada con llave, y por eso el ama de llaves "tenía llave de...




www.burbuja.info






Mi visión es que los billetes que tengo atesorados son meros papeles sin valor intrínseco. Son aire. En eso estoy muy de acuerdo con los que apoyan las criptomonedas. Aunque las criptomonedas no me interesan para nada.

De algún modo me vi beneficiado durante unos años habiendo elegido justo un rubro que me permitió atesorar muchos papeles de esos. Más que las personas de mi contexto, quienes, por el contrario, necesitan y no tienen. No siempre es por una cuestión de mérito, ni lo bueno ni lo malo.

Esos papeles sin valor intrínseco los tengo guardados juntando polvo. Sólo me interesan porque representan comida para el día de mañana. Parte la he gastado en verdadera comida, pero no mucho, porque es contraproducente e inútil, parte en material no perecedero (herramientas, metales). Pero tener dinero guardado que no necesitas HOY mientras seres queridos pasan dificultades, te pone a pensar un poco.

Yo sé que, si viene el gran reseteo, gran apagón, lo que fuera, de repente mis papelitos valdrían cero.
Personas que son ciudadanos normales, con sus vacunas, sus diferentes oficios, etc. Mañana podría ser que tengan algo por lo que yo hubiera cambiado todo mi dinero alguna vez, y no me lo quieran dar por amarrocador y avaro cuando ellos necesitaron y yo no les ayudé.


----------



## piru (27 Oct 2021)

Ibar dijo:


> Para la vitamina C nada como los escaramujos (capullo de la rosa mosqueta), suele haber mucha por el campo.



Los escaramujos son conocidos popularmente como TAPACULOS, el nombre lo dice todo y no es lo mejor para el madmax, cuidado pues.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

QUE PONE QUE PASARON HAMBRE MAS DE 200 DIAS Y FUERON FELICES 

( ES CIERTO SI TIENES COMIDA PARA COMER LO NECESARIO ( NUTRIENTES ) O DROGAS PARA QUITARE EL HAMBRE

( EUFORIZANTES) pero no vale tanto si tienes que currar en la callen trabajos fisicos y cosas asi

_Bloom speculated that acetoacetate had caused the inexplicable jubilation._









Feeling euphoric on a low-carb diet? The effect on your brain is similar to an illicit drug


Some people on very low-carb diets say they feel euphoric, have clear minds and lose their appetite. Here’s why.




theconversation.com





Other people have observed similar effects, including three Scottish doctors whose patients fasted for up to 249 days in the 1960s.

After several days without food, their appetites subsided and all patients felt an increased sense of well-being which:

_



in some amounted to frank euphoria.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

de ahora mismo

* Error 502 *
Ray ID: 6a4d2d851a791857 • 2021-10-27 16:07:31 UTC​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

de ahora mismo ( hace 10 minutos cuando termine de editarlo ) es de este hilo
posterior a lo de


*" MAKE THE BLACKOUT GREAT AGAIN "

 *
* Error 502 * Ray ID: 6a4d2d851a791857 • 2021-10-27 16:07:31 UTC
​

donald john trump12871110185









Gematria value of error 502 ray id 6a4d2d851a791857 20211027 160731 utc is 1102 - English, Hebrew and Simple Gematria Calculator Values


Value of error 502 ray id 6a4d2d851a791857 20211027 160731 utc in Gematria is 1102, Online Gematria Calculator with same phrases values search and words. English Gematria, Hebrew Gematria and Jewish Gematria and Numerology




www.gematrix.org


----------



## Mazaldeck (27 Oct 2021)

En teoría necesitas 2 litros de agua potable al día para estar al 100%.

Multiplica los días que quieras sobrevivir x2 litros x cantidad de personas y tendrás una cifra.


----------



## Tumama (27 Oct 2021)

Yo creo que los habitantes de ciudades grandes o regiones densamente pobladas la pasaran mal, sea donde sea. Tanto un pekinés, como un madrileño, un porteño de Buenos Aires o un Rosarino.

Creo que más posibilidades de sobrevivir hay en cualquier lugar con poca gente, donde se formen grupos. O en lugares con algo de gente, pero siendo parte de un grupo.

Me parece que lo más importante es ser capaz de formar grupos. Por más seguridad que tengas, las alarmas no funcionan cuando te quedas sin luz mucho tiempo, las "trampas" te las pueden ir desactivando de a poco, a lo largo de semanas. Y todos necesitamos dormir 6-8h. Cuando dormimos nunca estamos seguros. Ya esto es más que suficiente para justificar la necesidad de contar con compañeros.

Claro que "mas vale sólo que mal acompañado". Pero no todo el mundo es mala compañía, y lo mismo que nos interesa hoy tratar de prepararnos para el madmax juntando comida, también nos deberíamos preparar juntando gente. Estableciendo lazos con personas que tengan distintos intereses y habilidades.

Después de todo, todos sabemos que las bandas de delincuentes se forman muy fácilmente, y que contra una banda alguien solo no puede hacer mucho.

De todos modos, yo creo que el madmax apocalíptico no vendrá como tal, con millones de muertes, guerra, todo eso. Me parece que simplemente el mundo entrará en ese "nuevo orden mundial", y quienes elijamos quedar fuera estaremos completamente marginados, sin dinero, sin poder trabajar, sin poder entrar a comercios, sin acceso a internet, etc. Es el escenario que me planteo, donde mis conocidos sí entrarán en ese orden mundial, y necesitaré de ellos, de que me consigan algo de comida de vez en cuando, y de que el dinero que tengo no sirva de nada para mañana.


Igualmente podría estar equivocado. Te recomiendo leer la entrevista a un sobreviviente de Sarajevo, donde se dio una situación casi apocalíptica y termina diciendo algo muy parecido:



Spoiler: entrevista



*Sobrevivir a un colapso completo del sistema en Sarajevo*

En esta situación, todo cambia. Los hombres se convierten en monstruos. La fuerza estaba en números. Para un hombre que vive solo, ser asesinado o atracado era sólo una cuestión de tiempo, incluso si estaba armado. Mi ciudad que tenía 6.000 personas fue bloqueada por el ejército; y durante un año, la vida en la ciudad se convirtió en un infierno. No había ni ejército, ni policía. Sólo había grupos armados; que protegían sus hogares y familias. Cuando todo empezó, algunos estaban mejor preparados. La mayoría de las familias tenían suficiente comida para unos días. Algunos tenían pistolas; algunos tenían fusiles AK-47 o escopetas. Después de un mes o dos, las bandas comenzaron a operar, destruyendo todo. Los hospitales, por ejemplo, se convirtieron en los mataderos. No había más policías. Alrededor del 80% del personal del hospital se había ido. Los estadounidenses bombardeaban las colinas cada 10 días para ayudar a las ciudades bloqueadas. Esto nunca fue suficiente. Algunos, muy pocos, tenían jardines. Pasaron tres meses para que los primeros rumores de que los hombres se morían de hambre y de frío se propagaran. Se usaban todas las puertas, los marcos de las ventanas de casas abandonadas, se arrancaban las plantas y se quemaban los muebles para el calor. Muchos murieron a causa de enfermedades, especialmente a causa de la falta de agua. Se tomaba sobre todo el agua de lluvia, se comían palomas e incluso ratas.

A continuación compartiré mi experiencia, no puede quedarse solo. No se quede al margen de su familia; elija amigos de confianza.


1. ¿Cómo moverse con seguridad en una ciudad?

La ciudad se dividió en las comunidades a lo largo de las calles. Nuestra calle (15 a 20 hogares) tenía patrullas (cinco hombres armados cada semana) para observar las pandillas y nuestros enemigos. Todos los intercambios se producían en la calle. A unos 5 kilómetros de distancia había una calle entera para el comercio, todo bien organizado; pero ir allí era muy peligroso debido a los francotiradores. También uno podía ser atracado por bandidos. Yo sólo fui allí dos veces, cuando necesitaba algo realmente raro (medicamentos, principalmente antibióticos).

Nadie usaba coches en la ciudad: Las calles estaban bloqueadas por escombros y por los coches abandonados. La gasolina era muy cara. Si uno necesitaba ir a algún lugar iba andando. Nunca era bueno viajar solo, mejor en grupos grandes. Viajando rápido entre las sombras, por las calles transversales a través de ruinas, no a lo largo de calles abiertas. Había muchas bandas de hombres. Pero también había muchos hombres normales, como tú y yo, padres y abuelos, que mataron y robaron. No hubo “buenos hombres” y “malos hombres”. La mayoría estaban en el medio y listos para lo peor.


2. ¿Qué pasa con la madera? Su ciudad de origen está rodeada de bosques; ¿por qué quemar puertas y muebles? 

No había muchos bosques alrededor de la ciudad. Era muy hermosa, había restaurantes, cines, escuelas, incluso un aeropuerto. Todo árbol en la ciudad y en el parque de la ciudad fue cortado para combustible en los dos primeros meses. Sin electricidad para cocinar y calentar, quemamos todo lo que se podía quemar. Muebles, puertas, suelos, esa madera se quema con rapidez. No teníamos suburbios o granjas suburbanas. El enemigo estaba en las afueras. Estábamos rodeados. Incluso en la ciudad nunca se sabía quién era el enemigo en un momento dado.


3. ¿Qué conocimiento te fueron útiles en ese período?

Para imaginar la situación un poco mejor, usted debe saber que era prácticamente un retorno a la Edad de Piedra. Por ejemplo, tuve un recipiente de gas para cocinar. Pero no lo usabamos para generar calor. ¡Eso era demasiado caro! Le puse una boquilla que me hice y lo usé para rellenar mecheros. Los encendedores eran preciados. Si un hombre traía un mechero vacío, yo se lo llenaba; y él me daba una lata de comida o una vela. Yo era un paramédico. En estas condiciones, mi conocimiento era mi riqueza. En estas condiciones, la capacidad de arreglar las cosas es más valioso que el oro. Los artículos y suministros, inevitablemente acabarán, pero sus habilidades le mantendrán alimentado. Quiero decir, aprender a arreglar las cosas, desde los zapatos hasta las personas. Mi vecino, por ejemplo, sabía hacer queroseno para las lámparas. Con él nunca pasamos hambre.


4. Si tuvieras tres meses para prepararse ahora, ¿qué harías?

¿Tres meses? ¡Huir del país! (broma). Hoy sé que todo puede derrumbarse muy rápido. Tengo una reserva de alimentos, artículos de higiene, laspilas, lo suficiente para que me dure durante seis meses. Yo vivo en un piso muy seguro y soy dueño de una casa con un refugio en un pueblo a 5 kilómetros de distancia. Es un pequeño pueblo; la mayoría de las personas están bien preparadas. La guerra les ha enseñado.

Tengo cuatro armas, tengo un jardín y he aprendido jardinería. Además, tengo un buen instinto. Ya sabes, cuando todos a tu alrededor te siguen diciendo que todo va a estar bien, pero sé que colapsará. Tengo fuerza para hacer lo que tengo que hacer, proteger a mi familia. Porque cuando todo se derrumba, debes estar dispuesto a hacer cosas “malas” para mantener a tus hijos con vida y proteger a tu familia. Sobrevivir por tu cuenta es prácticamente imposible. (Eso es lo que pienso.) Incluso armado y listo, si estás solo, te vas a morir. He visto que esto sucede muchas veces. Las familias y grupos, bien preparados, con habilidades y conocimientos en diversos campos, eso es lo mejor.


5. ¿Qué debe almacenar?

Eso depende. Si usted planea vivir robando, todo lo que necesita es armas y municiones. Una cantidad de municiones. Si no, muchos alimentos, artículos de higiene, pilas, acumuladores, pequeños artículos de comercio (cuchillos, encendedores, piedras, jabón). Además, el alcohol de un tipo que se conserve bien. El whisky más barato es un buen artículo de comercio. Muchas personas murieron a causa de la falta de higiene. Tener elementos simples en grandes cantidades. Por ejemplo, las bolsas de basura. Muchas de ellas. Y papel higiénico. Platos y tazas desechables: Necesitarás un montón de ellos. En cuanto a mí, un suministro de artículos de higiene es tal vez más importante que la comida. Puedes disparar a una paloma. Puede encontrar una planta para comer. Pero no se puede encontrar o disparar a un desinfectante. Desinfectantes, detergentes, lejía, jabón, guantes, máscaras.

Las habilidades de primeros auxilios, el lavado de heridas y quemaduras. Tal vez encontrarás un médico y no sea capaz de pagarle. Aprende a usar antibióticos. Es bueno tener una reserva de ellos. Debes elegir las armas más simples. Yo llevo una Glock .45. Me gusta, pero es un arma poco común aquí. Así que tengo dos pistolas TT, también. (Todo el mundo los tiene y las municiones son comunes.) No me gusta, pero de nuevo, la misma historia de Kalashnikov. Todo el mundo los tiene; yo también. Debe poseer objetos pequeños, imperceptibles. Por ejemplo, un generador es bueno, pero 1.000 encendedores BIC son mejores. Un generador atraerá la atención si hay algún problema, pero 1.000 encendedores son compactos, baratos y siempre pueden ser negociados. Por lo general, recogimos el agua de lluvia en cuatro grandes barriles y luego los hervíamos. Había un pequeño río, pero el agua se ensució muy rápido. También es importante contar con recipientes para el agua: barriles y baldes.


6. ¿El oro y la plata son útiles?

Sí. Yo personalmente cambié todo el oro en la casa por municiones. A veces, llegaba a nuestras manos dinero: dólares y marcos alemanes. Comprábamos algunas cosas, pero esto era raro y los precios eran astronómicos. Por ejemplo, una lata de judías costaba de 30 a 40 dólares. La moneda local rápidamente perdió su valor. Todo lo que necesitábamos, lo intercambiábamos a través del trueque.


7. ¿La sal era cara?

Sí, pero el café y los cigarrillos fueron aún más caros. Tuve un montón de alcohol y lo cambié sin problemas. El consumo de alcohol creció más de 10 veces en comparación con los tiempos de paz. Tal vez hoy, es más útil mantener un stock de cigarrillos, encendedores y pilas. Ocupan menos espacio. En ese momento, yo no estaba acostumbrado a la supervivencia. No tuvimos tiempo de prepararnos. Los políticos repetían en la televisión que todo iba de acuerdo al plan, no había razones para preocuparse. Cuando el cielo cayó sobre nuestras cabezas, tomamos lo que pudimos.


8. ¿Fue difícil la compra de armas de fuego? ¿ Como fue el comercio de armas y municiones?

Después de la guerra, teníamos armas en todas las casas. La policía confiscó una gran cantidad de armas de fuego en al comienzo de la guerra. Pero la mayoría de ellas se escondieron. Ahora tengo un arma legal que tiene una licencia según la ley, eso se llama una colección temporal. Si hay disturbios, el gobierno va a aprovechar para confiscar todas las armas registradas. Nunca lo olvides. Sabes, hay muchas personas que tienen además de un arma legal, también armas ilegales. Si usted tiene buenos productos comerciales, es posible que pueda conseguir un arma en una situación difícil. Pero recuerde, el tiempo más difícil es el primer día, y tal vez no tendrás tiempo suficiente para encontrar un arma para proteger a tu familia. Estar desarmado en una época de caos y de pánico es una mala idea. En mi caso, había un hombre que necesitaba una batería de coche para su radio. Tenía escopetas. Cambié el acumulador por ambos. A veces, cambié municiones por comida, y unas semanas más tarde cambié alimentos por municiones. Nunca comercie desde casa, nunca en grandes cantidades. Lo más importante es mantener tantas cosas como sea posible en términos de espacio y dinero. Con el tiempo, vas a entender lo que es más valioso.

Corrección: Siempre valoro más las armas y municiones. ¿En segundo lugar? Tal vez las máscaras de gas y filtros.





9. ¿Qué pasa con la seguridad?

Nuestras defensas eran muy primitivas. Una vez más, no estábamos listos, y utilizabamos lo que pudimos. Las ventanas fueron destrozadas, y los techos quedaron en un estado horrible, después de los atentados. Las ventanas estaban bloqueadas, algunas con sacos de arena, otras con piedras. Bloquee la puerta de la calle con escombros y basura, y usaba una escalera para entrar al otro lado de la pared. Para ir a casa preguntaba a alguien en el interior tiraba por encima la escalera. Teníamos un compañero en nuestra calle que se atrincheró completamente a sí mismo en su casa. Hizo un agujero en la pared, creando un pasaje para él en las ruinas de la casa del vecino, una especie de entrada secreta. Tal vez esto parece extraño, pero las casas más protegidas fueron saqueadas y destruidas primero. En mi zona de la ciudad, había hermosas casas con paredes, perros, alarmas y ventanas enrejadas. La gente las atacó primero. Creo que la defensa es muy importante, pero debe llevarse a cabo discretamente. Si estás en una ciudad y viene un conflicto, necesitas un lugar sencillo, no llamativo, con una gran cantidad de armas y municiones.



10. ¿Cuánta munición? Tanta como sea posible.

Haga su casa tan poco atractiva como pueda. En este momento, tengo una puerta de acero, pero eso sólo sirve para la primera ola de caos. Después de esa ola saldría de la ciudad para reunirme con un grupo grande de gente, de mis amigos y familiares. Había algunas situaciones durante la guerra. No hay necesidad de dar detalles, pero siempre tuvimos la potencia de fuego superior y una pared de ladrillos de nuestro lado. También mantuvimos constantemente alguien mirando las calles. La organización de calidad es de suma importancia en caso de ataques de pandillas. Nuestro perímetro fue defendido primitivamente. Todas las salidas estaban atrincheradas y tenían pequeñas rendijas de cocción. Dentro tuvimos al menos cinco miembros de la familia listos para la batalla en cualquier momento y un hombre en la calle, escondido en un refugio. Nos quedábamos en la casa durante el día para evitar los disparos de francotiradores. Al principio, perecen los débiles. Luego, el resto a combatir. Durante el día, las calles estaban prácticamente vacías debido al fuego de francotiradores. Las defensas estaban orientadas solo hacia el combate de corto alcance. Muchos murieron cuando fueron a recoger información, por ejemplo. Es importante recordar que no teníamos información, ni radio, ni televisión, sólo rumores y nada más. No había ningún ejército organizado; cada hombre luchaba para sí mismo. No teníamos otra opción. Todo el mundo estaba armado, listo para defenderse. No se deben usar artículos de calidad en la ciudad; alguien te matará por eso. No lleve nada bonito, ya que atraerá la atención.

Déjame decirte algo: Si un conflicto comienza mañana, voy a ser humilde. Voy a parecerme a todo el mundo. Desesperado, temeroso. Tal vez incluso gritar y llorar un poco. La ropa bonita está excluida por completo. No voy a entrar en mi nuevo equipo táctico a gritar: “¡Yo he venido!” Debo estar bien armado y bien preparado, esperando y evaluar mis posibilidades, con mi mejor amigo o hermano. Las grandes defensas, las súper-armas no tienen sentido. Si las personas piensan que tienen que robarte lo harán. Es sólo una cuestión de tiempo, de cantidad de armas de fuego y personas.


11. ¿Cómo era la situación con los aseos?

Usábamos palas y un pedazo de tierra cerca de la casa. ¿Le parece sucio? Lo era. Nos lavábamos con agua de lluvia o en el río, pero la mayoría de las veces este último era demasiado peligroso. No teníamos papel higiénico. Era un negocio “sucio”.

Déjame darte un consejo: Usted necesita armas y municiones primero, y segundo todo lo demás. Literalmente todo. Todo depende del espacio y el dinero que tenga. Si se olvida de algo, siempre habrá alguien para comerciar por ello. Pero si usted se olvida de las armas de fuego y municiones, no habrá acceso al comercio para usted. No creo que las familias grandes son más bocas para alimentar. Las familias numerosas significan más armas y más fuerza, y desde allí, todo el mundo se prepara por su cuenta.



12. ¿Cómo trataban las personas a los enfermos y los heridos?

La mayoría de las lesiones fueron por armas de fuego. Sin un especialista y sin equipo, si un hombre herido encontraba un médico en algún lugar, tenía una probabilidad del 30% de supervivencia. No es como en las películas. La gente moría. Muchos murieron de infecciones, de heridas superficiales. La gente moría tontamente con bastante frecuencia. Diarreas simples eran causa de muerte en unos pocos días sin medicamentos, con cantidades limitadas de agua. Había muchas enfermedades de la piel y de intoxicaciones alimentarias. Muchos utilizaban las plantas locales y el alcohol puro, lo suficiente para el corto plazo, pero inútiles en el largo plazo. La higiene es muy importante, así como tener tantos medicamentos como sea posible, especialmente antibióticos.



Si después de esta relajante lectura de fin de semana quiere más información sobre cómo era la vida cuando el sistema se colapsa le recomendamos los artículos de Fernando Ferfal sobre la vida en argentina durante y después del corralito y los años de hiperinflación en Bulgaria.


----------



## Tblls (27 Oct 2021)

He leído hasta que la leche entera engorda. Que tontería. El resto no está mal.

Por cierto la pasta es buena venden arroz ya preparado para comer y hay pasta que se hacen 3 minutos al dente


----------



## ueee3 (27 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano 2:

¿Y en vez de Muesli, puede que los cereales azucarados típicos, más industriales, lleven más calorías? Lo digo porque si fuera así son preferibles, tanto por las calorías como porque su fecha de caducidad llega más lejos.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Oct 2021)

Me parece interesante este vídeo, echadle un vistazo.

Va más allá del tema de los alimentos, habla de la importancia de los elementos de higiene, de capacidad de colaboración con otros, tema de seguridad, etc. basado en* experiencias en una zona de guerra real.*


----------



## Ibar (27 Oct 2021)

piru dijo:


> Los escaramujos son conocidos popularmente como TAPACULOS, el nombre lo dice todo y no es lo mejor para el madmax, cuidado pues.



Hombre, tampoco hay que inflarse con ellos, pero diría que es lo más accesible si no cuentas con vitamina C en forma de pastilla o polvo o si no puedes acceder a cítricos. Se recogen por el campo y ya.

De hecho a los escolares británicos se les mandaba recolectarlo en la ll Guerra Mundial.


----------



## Maestro Panda (27 Oct 2021)

angek dijo:


> No me da tiempo a leerme el hilo, pero dejaré una posible aportación nueva.
> 
> Tratar la harina para hacerla digerible "cruda".
> 
> ...



Aquí en Canarias usamos el gofio, que es lo mismo pero tostando antes el cereal y aquí lo venden en todos los lugares ( en la península creo que Alcampo tiene tb). Y se puede usar en múltiples recetas: una pella, un escaldon, etc.


----------



## weyler (27 Oct 2021)

todo esto depende de donde vivas, por ejemplo lo de las legumbres secas que no las recomiendas por no tener electricidad o gas para cocinarlas, eso en mi caso eso no seria problema podria tener mucha leña para gisar con fuego, con lo que las legumbres secas son una buena opcion, baratas, nutritivas y duraderas 

la lejia para potabilizar tambien importante, en mi caso hay acequias para el riego (a manta) y un rio cerca, si fuera preciso se podria coger esa agua y potabilizar con la lejia


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los _*Night Riders*_ dejan de venir -en caso de Mad Max total- si empiezan a tener bajas.
> 
> No hacen falta 3-4 personas para defender una propiedad cerrada rectangular.
> 
> ...



Pero con quien te crees que te tendrias que enfrentar en caso de que en pleno colapso se supiera que tienes un monton de comida en casa? Con hippies literalmente muertos de hambre? Con los punkis de madmax armados con palos con pinchos y ballestas?

Serian los mismos policias y militares los que arrasarian a cañonazos tu madriguera por esas ricas cajas de piña en su jugo.


----------



## JmDt (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Gran aportación: EL AGUA. Paso a primera página.
> 
> Yo soy un afortunado: Tengo un Pozo en mi propiedad, cerrada y vallada, con perímetro vigilado por seguridad electrónica.
> 
> ...



Respecto a los desagües en Afganistán (PRT Qala I Naw) en el invierno de 2008 se congelaron todas las cañerías y la mierda se acumulaba en los desagües.

Solución poner bidones de descongelante en la taza del váter.

La gente después de cagar soltaba un cubo de descongelante para que bajara el asunto. 

Dantesco. Muchos hacían el 2x1 para cagar de lo mal que olía vomitaban y cagaban. Lo peor es que no podías irte a cagar al campo con una pala porque el terreno están congelado.

Hasta que se solucionó el tema cagamos o con el descongelante o encima de la nieve.


----------



## JyQ (27 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Las pijerías de los filtros quedan muy bien para la foto, pero a la hora de la verdad son el enésimo problema que uno acabará teniendo en una situación límite.
> 
> Lo que prima en el madmax son las HABILIDADES y los CONOCIMIENTOS
> 
> ...



¿Esto acaba con las bacterias que te pueden causar una diarrea mortal?


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Oct 2021)

La opción más plausible para poder pasar unos días sin agua en el Inodoro

Se usa en caravanas y campers
Lleva 2 depósitos, en la parte inferior, se echa un líquido azul, que descompone los desechos
En la parte superior, se llena con agua, y se puede añadir un líquido Rosa, que hace de ambientador
Con este water portatil, se pueden pasar varios días, según el número de usuarios


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Oct 2021)

Ibar dijo:


> Hombre, tampoco hay que inflarse con ellos, pero diría que es lo más accesible si no cuentas con vitamina C en forma de pastilla o polvo o si no puedes acceder a cítricos. Se recogen por el campo y ya.
> 
> De hecho a los escolares británicos se les mandaba recolectarlo en la ll Guerra Mundial.



Como veo que el tema de la vitamina C es recurrente, las hojas de pino verdes tienen vitamina C. Se puede hacer una infusión con ellas.


Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Las pijerías de los filtros quedan muy bien para la foto, pero a la hora de la verdad son el enésimo problema que uno acabará teniendo en una situación límite.
> 
> Lo que prima en el madmax son las HABILIDADES y los CONOCIMIENTOS
> 
> ...



Sabes de algún libro donde se explique esto bien? Me encantan estas cosas desde siempre. Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (27 Oct 2021)

JmDt dijo:


> Respecto a los desagües en Afganistán (PRT Qala I Naw) en el invierno de 2008 se congelaron todas las cañerías y la mierda se acumulaba en los desagües.
> 
> Solución poner bidones de descongelante en la taza del váter.
> 
> ...



Un baño seco sería la mejor opción. Si me da tiempo a instalarme en el pueblo de mi abuelo, que es el plan, no tengo dudas de que pondría ese tipo de baño. Si no todos quizás, si uno o dos.


----------



## oceano4 (27 Oct 2021)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 819901
> La opción más plausible para poder pasar unos días sin agua en el Inodoro
> 
> Se usa en caravanas y campers
> ...



-Pero sigues necesitando agua, porque la necesita para disolver los "restos" junto con los diversos liquidos o pastillas.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Oct 2021)

oceano4 dijo:


> -Pero sigues necesitando agua, porque la necesita para disolver los "restos" junto con los diversos liquidos o pastillas.



Cierto, pero es una cantidad de agua, pongamos 20 o 25 litros, que utilizado con cabeza, te puede durar varios días
La cisterna de un inodoro utiliza 10 litros en cada descarga


----------



## oceano4 (27 Oct 2021)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Cierto, pero es una cantidad de agua, pongamos 20 o 25 litros, que utilizado con cabeza, te puede durar varios días
> La cisterna de un inodoro utiliza 10 litros en cada descarga



-Te puedo asegurar que un matrimonio con una hija, usandolo con cabeza, nos dura no mas de 3 dias.


----------



## kynes (27 Oct 2021)

En Suecia, el gobierno tiene un panfleto para preparar a la población








If the war comes - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Mk3 (27 Oct 2021)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Muy interesante hilo @AYN RANDiano2 . Muy útil.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿dónde se compran los complementos vitamínicos? Supongo que habrá en farmacias pero serán caros.
> ¿Hay alguna otra forma de conseguirlos?



Yo los pillo en pipinrock, si quieres te paso un enlace para que te hagan un descuento en el primer envío, referido. gracias


----------



## ciudadlibre (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





por 500€ se pueden conseguir en amazon unas cocinas parabolicas solares que pueden sacarnos del apuro para tiempos del mad-max


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Oct 2021)

Subamos un escalón más
Ya que este interesantísimo hilo, nos ha mostrado el camino









Preppers España - Página Oficial de Preppers España


Pagina oficial sobre preparacionismo en España, conoce de cerca que es el preparacionismo y como empezar a prepararte.




www.preppers-spain.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Oct 2021)

Tblls dijo:


> He leído hasta que la leche entera engorda. Que tontería. El resto no está mal.
> 
> Por cierto la pasta es buena venden arroz ya preparado para comer y hay pasta que se hacen 3 minutos al dente




por eso estaba poniendo tambien el estribillo de la cancion esa :

<< lo que necesitamos cada uno es distinto >>


ciudadlibre dijo:


> por 500€ se pueden conseguir en amazon unas cocinas parabolicas solares que pueden sacarnos del apuro para tiempos del mad-max



y por 100


----------



## unaburbu (27 Oct 2021)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Muy interesante hilo @AYN RANDiano2 . Muy útil.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿dónde se compran los complementos vitamínicos? Supongo que habrá en farmacias pero serán caros.
> ¿Hay alguna otra forma de conseguirlos?



Tienes en el mercadona las típicas a buen precio. Por un poco más, yo compro marca Solgar en Amazon. Aprovecha cuando están en descuento y pim pam. Yo compro Vitamina D, Zinc y Quercitina con vitamina C de calidad.


----------



## sinosuke (27 Oct 2021)

Añado algunas cosas que normalmente casi siempre tengo en casa y que son bastante prepper por su larga fecha de caducidad 



Los latunes con pasta...abrir y comer. Para dar algo de variedad, no solo de latunes vive un forero....










Las casi eternas sopas de sobre









Al igual que los sobres de pasta deshidratada que ya incluyen las salsas













Y las para mi infaltables latas de corned beef (creo que alguien ya las mencionó)













.


----------



## trichetin (27 Oct 2021)

elpelos dijo:


> Estoy disfrutando de este hilo, cien por cien burbujero, cosas que sabia y cosas que no sabia. *Podrías ampliarlo a ropa, utensilios, calzado para la gente de la ciudad,* si se tienen que tirar al monte. Gracias a todos.



Creo que ese tema desborda el inicio del hilo, pero sé que por el foro hay algún otro hilo que seguro @AYN RANDiano2 tiene mejor situado de medidas de seguridad y protección en la ciudad con cosas sobre ropa y tal que toca algo el tema...

Personalmente creo que debemos centrar el tiro en este hilo a *qué debe tener en una despensa un urbanita en su piso para sobrellevar una temporada con cortes de luz más o menos esporádicos.*

Y si hace falta otro, crear otro en plan *'como sobrevivir al colapso total de la civilización'.

Respecto al tema de este invierno. Estamos tocando poco el tema del frío.*

-Yo soy bastante friolero, pierdo muchísimo calor corporal por las plantas de los pies; ahora mismo llevo dos capas de calcetines la intrior de calcetines de deporte baratejos, la exterior unos calcetines 'gorditos' que compré en la zona de esquí en algún centro coemrcial de oferta. Con eso puedo ir con als zapatillas de casa de invierno sin sufrir el frio en los pies.

A veces lo alerno o complementeo con esas zapatillas deportivas puestas de moda desde hace un par de años negras baratejas que por el grosor mayor de la suela me aislan del el pie del suelo.






-Para el frío intenso, ropa interior tipo Abanderado de toda la vida, de algodón, camisetas de manga larga y calzoncillo largo (hasta el tobillo).
También lo uso para paseos en invierno debajo de ropa normal. Al principio peude parecer un poco incómodo, pero en poco tiempo acabas asociando esa ropa a comfort térmico.
Una delicia. Lo dice un friolero.

-Para casa, ropa de deporte tipo pantalones amplios de algodón ligerametne (de nuevo, lo que llevo ahora mismo) mejor que vaqueros o ropa 'dura' que se te pega al cuerpo y facilita la pérdida por contacto

-Para dormir o estar sentado una batamanta de esas de 'tela' que seguramente sea algo artificial, muy delgada pero mantiene muy bien el calor. En caso de tener que dormir con calefacción, un gorro de invierno paa mi sería obligatorio.
También tengo un edredón nórdico pero apenas lo uso porque acababa sudando e una habitación con el radiador apagado todo el día.
En el peor casao, también tengo además un saco de dormir de la época mochilera, con el que pasé una noche en la cubierta de un ferry (en el mediterráneo, pero en mar abierto hay u viento fresco de cojones)






-Los que tengan más infraestructura tradicional, el brasero de la mesa camilla de toda la vida, que sospecho se alimenta de las ascuas de la chimenea o algo parecido.

-Pilas AA y AAA para radio/CD para entretenerse en un escenario leve, para ver si se informa por al radio de noticias improtantes en un escenario más grave. Y si eso linternas.

-Velas al peso, compradas en barras de unos 40cm y cortadas al gusto.
También tengo una lámpara de aceite (parafina/queroseno) de esas que llaman 'de tormenta' o 'de farero' por si hay que moverse fuera de casa por la noche o incluso para usarla *con las ventanas abiertas* en otra época del año para cenar o antes de dormir.













Kg Velas Ilum 4 En Kilo 250 G 500400..


Kg Velas Ilum 4 En Kilo 250 G 500400..




neoferr.com


----------



## Forrajes (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otras buenas opciones de precompra prepper:
> 
> Botes de legumbres cocinadas:
> 
> ...



Eres un avanzado en la carrera de la rata, pero esto no te va a servir.


----------



## Forrajes (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otras buenas opciones de precompra prepper:
> 
> Botes de legumbres cocinadas:
> 
> ...



Eres un avanzado en la carrera de la rata, pero esto no te va a servir.


----------



## Forrajes (27 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Otras buenas opciones de precompra prepper:
> 
> Botes de legumbres cocinadas:
> 
> ...



Eres un avanzado en la carrera de la rata, pero esto no te va a servir.


----------



## Funcional (27 Oct 2021)

Los que hablais de inodoros no olvidéis que existen compostadoras. Se echan todos los desperdicios a un recipiente con lombrices y gusanos que se encargan del trabajilo.
Con el producto de la basura y excrementos se pueden abonar las parcelas (y tiestos los urbanitas) donde plantar las semillas que se puedan y seguir el ciclo de la vida.
Lo que no me está gustando del hilo es que al final, con tanta sostenibilidad, parecemos perroflautas de Podemos, en vez de purasangres supervivientes para la posteridad.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 Oct 2021)

Una reacción a corto plazo cuando corten la luz: LLENAR LA BAÑERA.

Desde que se vaya la luz hasta que empiece a faltar el agua pasará un tiempo, pero no está demás tener una reserva de 100 a 200 litros (dependiendo de la bañera) de agua potable de fácil acceso para uso posterior.

Es una idea.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Oct 2021)

sinosuke dijo:


> Añado a la lista prepper jabón.
> 
> En una situación madmaxista tener jabón para lavarse uno o lavar la ropa de vez en cuando, puede ayudar a evitar infecciones y/o parásitos.
> 
> ...




Está bien añadir jabón (mejor si es casero)...

...pero mejor aun es añadir CENIZA a la lista.

Realmente la ceniza no es ni necesario acumularla: es un subproducto de la combustión de madera que usaremos para calentar.

La ceniza de madera jamás hay que tirarla.
​1. Por si misma (lejía) es un excelente limpiador tradicional usado durante milenios como limpiador muchísimo mejor que el detergente de supermercado:​​​
​2. Es muy útil para fabricar jabón potásico (con aceites usados) que además de excelente quitamanchas es un poderoso insecticida.​​​
​3. La ceniza es una buena enmienda y abono para nuestro huerto.​​4. A diferencia de la lejía de sodio, la lejía potásica (y sus derivados) que produce la ceniza es inocua para el medioambiente lo que la convierte en caso de madmax en un excelente producto.​​

Igualmente en caso de no tener absolutamente nada, basta conocer las plantas de cuyas raíces decocidas se pueden obtener productos de limpieza (camote o yuca, albata, saponaria, saqta...) y buscarlas por el campo.

¡Esto sí que es un life hack y es lo que hacían habitualmente las gentes del mundo tradicional!


----------



## Sr Julian (27 Oct 2021)

Preguntadle a vuestros abuelos como sobrevivieron a la posguerra. 
Los mios, alejandose de las ciudades, conociendo la naturaleza y comiendo de ella. Muchas legumbres, dada de dinero ya que nadie lo queria, se usaba el trueque. Ir por la calle armado con algun arma blanca, la gente enloquece por el hambre y hay mucha violencia.


----------



## billyjoe87 (27 Oct 2021)

piru dijo:


>



Con el escándalo que monta el generador estás prácticamente poniéndote una diana en el pecho para que te hagan una visita....


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Oct 2021)

Ayn, te voy a hacer un par de recomendaciones para completar los macros y micros:
Nueces: zinc y omega 3 (más difícil de encontrar que el 6, el cual ya estaría cubierto con el aceite vegetal).
Hígados: contienen casi todos los micronutrientes además de grasa y proteína. Fuente animal de vitamina C, pero no lo he visto nunca enlatado.
Cacahuetes: magnesio y omega 3, buen balance de macros, venden botes 1kg de crema en decathlon.
Proteína de suero en polvo: la más barata del decathlon dura 30 días, necesaria para evitar sarcopenia en personas mayores y para después de ejercicios de fuerza.
Cecina y embutidos envasados: mucha proteína.
La leche de cabra tiene un balance de 1:1 en fósforo y calcio, combo fundamental para que el calcio se fije correctamente en los huesos, yo si tuviera parcela ni lo dudaba, tendría gallinas y cabras, pero tal vez la haya en polvo. Otras fuentes de fósforo son lentejas y pipas de girasol.
Huevos: contienen todos los aminoácidos esenciales, no sé si venderán huevo cocido en lata.
Tomate crudo en lata: fibra y vitamina C. Si viene pelado mejor, porque la piel del tomate contiene lectinas y glicoalcaloides que son "tóxicos".
La leche mejor entera, Ayn: uno engorda cuando crea un superávit calórico, es irrelevante la cantidad de grasas, y además vas a condensar más calorías en menos espacio.

Por cierto además de preperismo es importante hacer gala de lonchafinismo y comprar los productos al kilo, no en función del precio de la etiqueta.


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Hoy oia en un video reciente de youtube, que mil millones de personas vivian sin electricidad


----------



## PEPEYE (27 Oct 2021)

Cuanto calculas por persona y dia, solamente para hidratarte?


----------



## eltonelero (28 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no envases de hostelería o para consumo familiar?
> 
> Porque quizás no haya frío por cortes energéticos.
> 
> ...



Si el atún/sardina lo dejas sumergido en aceite y tapado con algo te puede aguantar bastante tiempo, como seguro para consumir en varios dias.


----------



## viogenes (28 Oct 2021)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 819901
> La opción más plausible para poder pasar unos días sin agua en el Inodoro
> 
> Se usa en caravanas y campers
> ...



No deja de ser un orinal perfumado, que tarde o temprano hay que vaciar en algún sitio.
Si las cosas se ponen feas, se mea en una botella y se caga en unos papeles o una bolsa. Luego se tira por la ventana lo más lejos posible. El porta poti puede servir para una persona que por lo que sea no pueda usar el método que he descrito.


----------



## Raulisimo (28 Oct 2021)

Está quedando un hilo muy chulo.

Enhorabuena, una vez más.


----------



## BHAN83 (28 Oct 2021)

Botes de legumbres precocidas + Bote de tomate triturado + Latunes.

Delicioso combinados entre sí, y a malas de falta de electricidad, se puede comer crudo.

Además de la fecha de caducidad que suele ser de 5 años.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (28 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Hay quienes piensan que hacer prepping de comida supone tener una despensa con miles de euros de comida especial prepper liofilizada o en envases especiales que se tira al caducar y hay que comprar otra nueva:​​
> 
> 
> ​Comida de defensa civil USA...envasada en 1963.​​O que hay que aprender habilidades especiales de envasado y conservación.​​O que hay que comer comida de dudosa salubridad. Y cara y difícil de obtener.​​O que hay que hacerse con caras MRE (Meal Ready to Eat) militares y comérselas luego cada día (menudo panorama culinario...) para que no se pierdan:​​​
> ...



Pillo sitio...


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Oct 2021)

¿Todavía seguimos con el bulo de los 2 litros de agua al día?


----------



## SIRIO (28 Oct 2021)

Tienes un corazón muy grande yo me encuentro en una situación parecida a la tuya


----------



## FRANKDOLF (28 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Viviendo en Murcia.



No sera en moratalla, porque moririas el proximo invierno jaja


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2021)

clásico hilo que concita al mismo tiempo a los zumbaos de un foro y también algunas buenas ideas, todo en batiburrillo, jeje


----------



## Doctor Wax (28 Oct 2021)

Mecheros, muchos mecheros

Enviado desde mi M2101K6G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maxkuiper (28 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Aquí en la gasolinera (repsol) me dio por preguntar si me daban un par de bombonas sin dar a cambio los cascos, y me pidieron más de 35 merkels por un contrato y luego las bombonas (a 16 y pico, en total unos 70 lereles por dos bombonas sin llevar ninguna a cambio).
> 
> No las cogí, y cuando llamé al distribuidor de la zona (también de repsol) me pidió 3,64 pavos por el contrato (le tuve que preguntar si era un error) y me trajeron las bobonas a casa(el butanero). *Total, menos de 40 por dos bombonas sin llevar ninguna a cambio*. Y te las dejan en la puerta de tu casa.
> 
> Hablo de butano.



Perdon si pregunto algo tonto.

¿ hay que hacer contrato ?


----------



## Perro Viejo (28 Oct 2021)

Todo lo de acumular alimentos no perecederos está muy bien pero la carne y verdura fresca es necesaria a medio plazo si no queréis enfermar.

Disponer de escopeta y cartuchos es lo mejor, más en temporada de caza pero si no tenéis, una humilde caña de pescar o simplemente hilo y anzuelos os pueden proporcionar alimento de calidad. Total, no habrá mucho más que hacer...


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Oct 2021)

Para vitamina C lo mejor es escaramujo. En grandes cantidades hacer mermelada/confitura/crema, en pocas cantidades secarlas y usarla de infusión que es muy superior al zumo de limón/naranja y otras frutas en cuanto a vitamina C. 500-2000 mg por cada 100 g  . Y ya ni hablar de sus propiedades medicinales, por ejemplo, antidiarreico.

De hecho la infusión de escaramujo es uno de los métodos que usaban los conquistadores para tener fuente de vitamina C en la larga travesía hacía América.

Sirven hasta los rosales ornamentales pero si sabéis que no tiene echados basuras de pesticidas e insecticidas. Ahora justamente es fecha óptima para la recolección.


----------



## Leunam (28 Oct 2021)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Perdon si pregunto algo tonto.
> 
> ¿ hay que hacer contrato ?



Legalmente sí, sale por 3,64€ en el distribuidor de su zona. Yo hice todo el trámite por tlf (y guasap). En la gasolinera (repsol) me pedían 10 veces más.

Otros compran cascos de bombonas vacías para cambiarlas por llenas (es ilegal, pero el butanero no te pide papeles) eso sí, pagan más por el casco vacío que lo que vale el contrato...


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

Yo no caliento los botes ni los esterilizo. Sólo los lavo bien y los guardo en la despensa.

Cuando echas la comida directamente de la olla hirviendo, la temperatura es tan alta que se esterilizan en el acto. Ahora mismo me quedan todavía 2 tarros de unas lentejas que hice hacia el 10 de agosto y siguen perfectas.
Lo que sí hago es darles la vuelta después de cerrarlos para que la comida hirviendo entre en contacto con la tapa (la parte más susceptible de acumular bacterias) y que el vapor llene el culo del tarro sin encontrar salida. Si no le das la vuelta puede ser que el vapor termine escapando por la junta de la tapa y no se produzca el vacío al enfriarse.

Si una conserva se estropea es fácil verlo porque las bacterias producen gases y la tapa se infla. A mí no me ha ocurrido nunca.

He llegado a tener pimientos fritos cortados en tiras en conserva. De la sartén al bote y el vacío se hace perfectamente. Estuvieron al menos 6 meses guardados y seguían perfectos (más sabrosos incluso, yo creo).


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo no caliento los botes ni los esterilizo. Sólo los lavo bien y los guardo en la despensa.
> 
> Cuando echas la comida directamente de la olla hirviendo, la temperatura es tan alta que se esterilizan en el acto. Ahora mismo me quedan todavía 2 tarros de unas lentejas que hice hacia el 10 de agosto y siguen perfectas.
> Lo que sí hago es darles la vuelta después de cerrarlos para que la comida hirviendo entre en contacto con la tapa (la parte más susceptible de acumular bacterias) y que el vapor llene el culo del tarro sin encontrar salida. Si no le das la vuelta puede ser que el vapor termine escapando por la junta de la tapa y no se produzca el vacío al enfriarse.
> ...



Igual es una pregunta tonta pero ¿puede pasar que el cristal rompa por la temperatura, al echar la comida hirviendo?


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Igual es una pregunta tonta pero ¿puede pasar que el cristal rompa por la temperatura, al echar la comida hirviendo?



No lo creo. Los tarros que se usan normalmente los compramos con cualquier otra conserva (garbanzos, pepinillos, espinacas...), y entiendo que para que estén al vacío han debido ser calentados previamente.

Se supone que están diseñados para eso.

De todas formas no te vas a cortar porque, si vas a echar comida hirviendo, más te vale forrar el bote con un paño de cocina para no achicharrarte.


----------



## ☠Burbumorido☠ (28 Oct 2021)

¿Nadia ha mencionado el gofio canario aún?, es bastante calórico, nutritivo y sano, tiene una fecha de consumo preferente larga, pero aunque se pase, se puede consumir si se mantiene en un recipiente hermético y no tiene humedad o moho. Y no se hace falta cocinarlo, ya viene tostado, se mezcla con agua y listo.






La proteína de suero de leche es otro necesario añadido, que de igual forma se puede tomar aunque haya pasado la fecha si se mantiene en buenas condiciones.
El aceite de oliva virgen en lata también indispensable y quizás también la pata de jamón serrano sin abrir que no se cuanto dura pero imagino que mucho.
Hacer pemmican, otra buena idea.
Para el tema del agua, ¿Cuál es el mejor método casero y a poder ser portable, de desalación de agua de mar?

Esto es lo más parecido a lo que busco:


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> ¿Todavía seguimos con el bulo de los 2 litros de agua al día?



¿a qué te refieres? Hay que tener en cuenta que no es sólo para beber "directamente"... también necesitas agua para hacerte un café o una sopa... o lavarte el cuerpo/manos (aunque para esto último no necesitas necesariamente que sea potable)


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Oct 2021)

A ver... si tienes el arcón/congelador lleno hasta los topes, debería aguantar un apagón de hasta 48 horas de manera relativamente segura SIEMPRE QUE NO LO ABRAS.

Opciones:

1.-En cuanto se vaya la luz (e incluso antes si prevés problemas) prioriza el consumo de los alimentos que necesitan nevera/congelador.
2.-Rezar porque vuelva la luz antes de las 48 horas.
3.-Meter un termómetro dentro del congelador... si la temperatura llega a los 4ºC tendrías que priorizar el consumo de eso. Piensa en planes alternativos para alargar la vida util de la comida del congelador/nevera: cocinarlo, envasarlo al vacío, ponerlo en conservantes (azúcar, sal, aceite, salmuera, vinagre...)


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Oct 2021)

Limpieza corporal que se me acaba de ocurrir.

Estas esponjas van bien, les echas un chorrito de agua y generan espuma, te frotas el cuerpo una/dos veces a la semana y evitas malos olores/infecciones. Te enjabonas y luego te frotas con una toalla húmeda Yo las veces que las he usado utilizo solo media esponja cada vez:




También te puedes hacer un "baño checo" de sobacos/genitales/ano/pies con estas toallitas sin necesidad de gastar agua extra:


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> ¿a qué te refieres? Hay que tener en cuenta que no es sólo para beber "directamente"... también necesitas agua para hacerte un café o una sopa... o lavarte el cuerpo/manos (aunque para esto último no necesitas necesariamente que sea potable)



Me refería a lo que se refería el forero sobre el que he hecho el comentario, al mito de que hay que beber dos litros de agua al día. Si ya entramos en el agua necesaria para otros menesteres pues cualquiera sabe, aparte de lavarte, que es a demanda, para comer puedes gastar mucha, poca o ningún agua.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2021)

Sawa dijo:


> No son fechas de caducidad amigo, son fechas de consumo preferente. Los alimentos que mencionas pueden durar bastantes más años.



Excelente puntualización.

Las FECHAS DE CADUCIDAD son para productos PERECEDEROS. No se debe consumir el alimento tras esa fecha.​​Las FECHAS DE CONSUMO PREFERENTE son para no perecederos. Tras esa fecha el alimento PUEDE ser perfectamente consumible pero PUEDE que ya no tenga las cualidades organolépticas de un principio.​
De todas formas creo que lo sensato es organizarse para consumir no perecederos dentro de su fecha de consumo preferente.

Si llegase el mad max y tuviésemos en 2030 que consumir alubias de 2021 ya es otro asunto, pero estamos "en tiempo de paz" (y que dure).



kawalimit dijo:


> Ayn, voy a ser un poco tiquismiquis pero estoy seguro de que encontrarás pertinente mi matización: en realidad, el almacén de PREcompra PREPPER se debe administrar por FEFO (First Expired, First Out) y no por FIFO. Lo primero que caduca es lo primero que hay que consumir, independientemente de que lo hayamos añadido antes o después a nuestra "despensa". También hay que decir que, en la práctica, FEFO y FIFO suelen coincidir (lo primero que entra suele caducar antes).



Tiene usted toda la razón, añado su puntualización al apartado correspondiente.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2021)

En gasolineras de camioneros (rutas importantes) y tiendas de suministros agrícolas venden desde bidones de 20 l a tanques de 200 con grifo abajo.


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Me refería a lo se refería el forero sobre el que he hecho el comentario, al mito de que hay que beber dos litros de agua al día. Si ya entramos en el agua necesaria para otros menesteres pues cualquiera sabe, aparte de lavarte, que es a demanda, para comer puedes gastar mucha, poca o ningún agua.



A lo largo del día necesitas ingerir 2 litros de agua para que tu cuerpo realice funciones básicas al 100%.

No nos damos cuenta pero mucha parte de esos dos litros diarios de agua la ingerimos:

-con el café/te
-sopas, caldos...
-con frutas/vegetales
-comida en general

Para sobrevivir lo de los dos litros diarios varía (dependiendo de la temperatura, de la humedad relativa, de si estas a la sombra/sol, de si te mueves o si estás parado...)

Tus riñones necesitan medio litro MÍNIMO al día o la palmarás en pocos días.


----------



## Leunam (28 Oct 2021)

Para el agua, los que tenemos chalete o sitio suficiente con suelo resistente a esa carga, hay depósitos plegables que pueden hacer un apaño, no para toda la vida, pero sí para el rango de tiempo de un paco-madmax doritero, por ejemplo *hasta 1500 litros*:

vidaXL Depósito de agua de lluvia plegable con espita 1500 L





vidaXL Depósito de agua de lluvia plegable con espita 1500 L : Amazon.es: Jardín


vidaXL Depósito de agua de lluvia plegable con espita 1500 L : Amazon.es: Jardín



www.amazon.es


----------



## Michael_Knight (28 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> A lo largo del día necesitas ingerir 2 litros de agua para que tu cuerpo realice funciones básicas al 100%.
> 
> No nos damos cuenta pero mucha parte de esos dos litros diarios de agua la ingerimos:
> 
> ...



Que no, que no necesitas ingerir dos litros de agua al día, ni bebida, ni en sopa, ni en fruta ni en nada, que eso es un mito.


----------



## Mazaldeck (28 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Que no, que no necesitas ingerir dos litros de agua al día, ni bebida, ni en sopa, ni en fruta ni en nada, que eso es un mito.



¿Pues cuánta según tú? 

A ver, somos un 45-60% de agua, bajar de esos porcentajes es muy peligroso.

Son las 12 y media y ya me he tomado: un vaso de agua por la mañana (0,25 litros), un café (0,125 litros) y un botellín de agua (0,33 litros)...


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

La verdura y la carne tendrías que cocinarlas y envasarlas al vacío en tarros, y los tupperwares bastaría con calentarlos mucho y envasarlos también al vacío.

Yo soy un enfermo de la comida. A menudo me pasa que voy a comprar dos cositas que me faltan y termino volviendo a casa con un cargamento de carne que no me cabe en el congelador.
Lo que hago es cocinarla y meterla en botes al vacío.

Esta carne picada lleva un par de meses en la nevera cocinada con tomate y especias. Me sirve para hacer berenjenas, lasaña de calabacín o burritos, y ya está lista para abrir y consumir sin necesidad de descongelar. Es más práctico que congelar y el sabor se potencia mucho


----------



## socrates99 (28 Oct 2021)

Un buen ayuno de dos o tres semanas no te va a ir nada mal,gordo de las harinas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2021)

apolyon dijo:


> Seguridad electrónica.. muy bueno... que va a pilas? por que si hay un apagon...



Los sistemas de seguridad van a baterías.

Si se va la luz, siguen funcionando.

Tengo luz de respaldo, FV. Modesta pero FV.



Bernaldo dijo:


> me ha encantado el mensaje, el tema lo tengo muy presente porque está habiendo una fiebre de "arreglar la casa del pueblo" y observo el mismo error en casi todos los casos
> todo está orientado a hacer vivienda y cosa chula aprovechando viejos espacios, donde había una cuadra se hacen habitaciones, se hacen las tipicas cocinas modernas, espacios diáfanos, etc, y casi todo el mundo, casi sistemáticamente, olvidan las despensas, los trasteros o espacios de herramientas, etc, etc,
> 
> se desmantela hornos antiguos, se eliminan despensas, se ocupa el espacio donde iba la lenna y las herramientas, incluso se desmantela la vieja cocina de lenna donde se cocinaba con unos pucheros/trébedes/etc, para poner las modernas estas cerradas y su tubo con salida de humos, la calefacción se suele hacer ya dependiente de suministros y no de lenna, etc, etc, etc
> ...



He visto ATROCIDADES increíbles en "arreglos de casa de pueblo".

El máximo es este horror, muy bonito, muy bien arreglado...peri un HORROR de diseño porque destruye la esencia del edificio militar de partida:













Me paré con el coche para fotografiar y alucinar con este "arreglo" disparatado, signo de una era de decadencia.

Me impresionó tanto la AVERÍA que apunté cuidadosamente la localización, en uno de mis viajes turísticos por carreteras secundarias-terciarias (mis preferidas) por España.

El paisano dueño de este edificio comenzó con una CASA TORRE vasca, o sea, un BÚNKER MILITAR de hace medio milenio, de cuando las guerras de banderías.

No se le ocurre otra cosa al paisano que ABRIR VENTANALES DE CRISTALERA en lo que era un EDIFICIO MILITAR, destruyendo cualquier valor defensivo.

Adicionalmente, hay cero cercados o seguridad perimetral.

Esa casa torre la reformas respetando su carácter militar, le pones un doble cercado y tienes una casa fortificada de aúpa.

Pues no, el paisano la ha "hecho cuqui" con sus ventanales hasta el suelo y la ha DESMILITARIZADO por completo. Ahora tiene CERO SEGURIDAD.

El atentado más habitual contra las casas de pueblo es quitarles los barrotes a las ventanas: Si tus tatarabuelos pusieron barrotes, por algo sería. ¿Quién te crees que eres tú para quitarlos ahora? ¿Te crees que ya no va a haber asalto y que los seres humanos estamos embarcados en una nueva era de racionalidad y respeto a los derechos ajenos?

El tema de la FORTIFICACIÓN DE VIVIENDAS AISLADAS da para hilo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2021)

Tumama dijo:


> Yo creo que los habitantes de ciudades grandes o regiones densamente pobladas la pasaran mal, sea donde sea. Tanto un pekinés, como un madrileño, un porteño de Buenos Aires o un Rosarino.
> 
> Creo que más posibilidades de sobrevivir hay en cualquier lugar con poca gente, donde se formen grupos. O en lugares con algo de gente, pero siendo parte de un grupo.
> 
> ...



De acuertdo: El grupo es fundamental.

Los lobos solitarios son muy débiles.

Por eso hay que tener suministros DE MÁS, para poder formar un EQUIPO con personas con habilidades.



ueee3 dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano 2:
> 
> ¿Y en vez de Muesli, puede que los cereales azucarados típicos, más industriales, lleven más calorías? Lo digo porque si fuera así son preferibles, tanto por las calorías como porque su fecha de caducidad llega más lejos.



En teoría sí.

Pero...mi concepto es usar para un eventual madmax comida DE USO DIARIO, y los cereales azucarados para diario no los quiero para nada.


----------



## sashimi (28 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Para el agua, los que tenemos chalete o sitio suficiente con suelo resistente a esa carga, hay depósitos plegables que pueden hacer un apaño, no para toda la vida, pero sí para el rango de tiempo de un paco-madmax doritero, por ejemplo *hasta 1500 litros*:
> 
> vidaXL Depósito de agua de lluvia plegable con espita 1500 L
> 
> ...



Es que yo tengo claro que los que tengáis un chalet, tenéis que tener un sistema de recogida de agua de lluvia y vuestros buenos depósitos. Básico vamos.


----------



## Leunam (28 Oct 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Es que yo tengo claro que los que tengáis un chalet, tenéis que tener un sistema de recogida de agua de lluvia y vuestros buenos depósitos. Básico vamos.



En mi adobao los canalones van por el interior de la casa en mochetas hasta el desagüe, para acceder a ellos hay que romper


----------



## sashimi (28 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> En mi adobao los canalones van por el interior de la casa en mochetas hasta el desagüe, para acceder a ellos hay que romper



Pues te pones canalones nuevos. Mírate los vídeos del gran Kristian de bricomania porque es una chorrada de obra.


----------



## piru (28 Oct 2021)

Dura una eternidad, ocupa poco, sirve para hacer un caldo reconfortante y para darle sabor a las comidas de supervivencia que no saben a nada.


----------



## Leunam (28 Oct 2021)

sashimi dijo:


> Pues te pones canalones nuevos. Mírate los vídeos del gran Kristian de bricomania porque es una chorrada de obra.



Ya, pero vivir en colmena (aunque sea adobada) tiene unas servidumbres... el tejado no es mío, es de la comunidad, hay que hacerlo con discrección, como todo en esta vida.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los sistemas de seguridad van a baterías.
> 
> Si se va la luz, siguen funcionando.
> 
> ...



la tipología de población en la mayor parte del territorio nacional es concentrado y eso no es por casualidad
al contrario que en las típicas casas-palacio inglesas, en Espanna son raros los sitios donde se erigía una casa aislada -como digo, salvo en zonas de poblamiento disperso, que nos on muchos en nuestro país- y el de las casa-torre que mencionas deja bien claro por qué


----------



## ray merryman (28 Oct 2021)

Perro Viejo dijo:


> Todo lo de acumular alimentos no perecederos está muy bien pero la carne y verdura fresca es necesaria a medio plazo si no queréis enfermar.
> 
> Disponer de escopeta y cartuchos es lo mejor, más en temporada de caza pero si no tenéis, una humilde caña de pescar o simplemente hilo y anzuelos os pueden proporcionar alimento de calidad. Total, no habrá mucho más que hacer...



Un pequeño rifle de aire comprimido y balines de plomo de toda la vida y pequeños pájaros a la olla.


----------



## piru (28 Oct 2021)

billyjoe87 dijo:


> Con el escándalo que monta el generador estás prácticamente poniéndote una diana en el pecho para que te hagan una visita....






El autor del video tiene un canal PREPPER


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeDwIiXM9qgjWA38VqO-Onw


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (28 Oct 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Semillas, conservas caseras, huerto, árboles frutales y animales de corral, la auténtica saluc
> 
> 
> _¿Por qué semillas?_
> ...





gallinas Noooooooo,que se te aparecerá la de las gafas.....


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> la tipología de población en la mayor parte del territorio nacional es concentrado y eso no es por casualidad
> al contrario que en las típicas casas-palacio inglesas, en Espanna son raros los sitios donde se erigía una casa aislada -como digo, salvo en zonas de poblamiento disperso, que nos on muchos en nuestro país- y el de las casa-torre que mencionas deja bien claro por qué



Da para hilo de arquitectura defensiva y sociología de la arquitectura.

Los Manors de UK asombrosamente carecen de toda defensa física:









English country house - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org











Si alguien quiere robar aquí o pegarle fuego, no va a tener obstáculos.

Esta arquitectura es la de un a país en (relativa) PAZ INTERIOR (y conozco perfectamente las Poor Laws y la literatura Dickensiana)

En Rusia hay justo lo contrario:















Monasterio de la Nueva Jerusalén - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Un edificio fastuoso pero fortificado, lo cual te revela un país en GUERRA INTERNA.

En Suiza por ejemplo no he visto un solo barrote en las ventanas en casas residenciales.

En España toda casa de hace 100 años tiene barrotes en la planta baja....por muy buenos motivos.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (28 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Da para hilo de arquitectura defensiva y sociología de la arquitectura.
> 
> Los Manors de UK asombrosamente carecen de toda defensa física:
> 
> ...



No hace falta irse tan lejos

En CASTILLA, que por algo se llama así, tenemos un patrimonio inmenso

Es fascinante el mundo de los castillos, del que soy entusiasta gracias a haber recibido clases del presidente de la AEAC

Sus libros editados en la asociación son fascinantes, es interesantísima la ingeniería militar de estos mastodontes



https://www.castillosdeespaña.es/es/content/catalogos-de-la-aeac


----------



## Hrodrich (28 Oct 2021)

Los del sur vamos apañados con cualquier sistema de recogida de agua si no llueve UNA PUTA MIERDA. En este octubre no ha llovido una puta mierda y solo ahora este finde ponen 4 gotas de mierda. Toca otras opciones.


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Oct 2021)

Siempre dicen que el caos está a solo 9 comidas no satisfechas. Osea 3 días sin comer.

Taluec.

EDIT: Yo creo que si deja de haber en algun momento gas, tambien faltará el agua. Preparaos para lo peor.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

Los muslos puedes cocerlos y envasarlos también en tarros con el caldo (el caldo lo aprovecharías después para sopa). En un tarro de miel te cabrán 3 ó 4 muslos.
Si quieres una idea para comerlos de otra forma y poder envasarlos también al vacío, apunta esta salsa:

- Un vaso de vino tinto
- 200ml de nata para montar
- Media pastilla de caldo de carne
- Una cucharada de harina de maíz
- Pimienta negra, tomillo, cayena y colorante (el color original es rosa y queda feo; con el colorante queda marroncito). No requiere sal porque la pastilla de caldo es salada y el vino le da mucha potencia.

Reduces el vino en la sartén hasta que pierda el alcohol, añades la nata y la pastilla de caldo, calientas y remueves, añades la harina y todo lo demás, y remueves. Si se te hacen grumos, pues le metes la batidora.

Con esa salsa envasé yo este solomillo de cerdo con champiñones y quedó de orgasmo (tenía más salsa, pero en la foto no quedaba bien )









La "boloñesa" la uso para las berenjenas especialmente


----------



## Angelillo23 (28 Oct 2021)

Pimientos rojos de esos de tarro de cristal de mercadona. Los de ahora tienen de fecha 2024-2025, y el pimiento rojo tiene mucha vitamina C. Ademas, asi tenéis algo mas de variedad entre tanto garbanzo y tanto atun.


----------



## kynes (28 Oct 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Siempre dicen que el caos está a solo 9 comidas no satisfechas. Osea 3 días sin comer.
> 
> Taluec.
> 
> EDIT: Yo creo que si deja de haber en algun momento gas, tambien faltará el agua. Preparaos para lo peor.





Algo así?


----------



## Donnie (28 Oct 2021)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Aquí os paso una serie de enlaces a "GENTE PREPARACIONISTA" de la que he aprendido técnicas que son útiles a la hora de procurarte una ¡¡¡DESPENSA DE SUPERVIVENCIA!!!
> Ante unos breves comentarios:
> 
> *Los alimentos que se "han de preservar" tienen que estar protegido de los siguientes elementos:*
> ...



Brutal el video de cómo conservar los huevos cocidos.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Oct 2021)

Eres el puto amo.


----------



## Donnie (28 Oct 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> No creo que haya que acumular alimento para más de 3-4 semanas.
> Calculo que si hay un madmax extremo, en cosa de 1 semana vas a tener a los night-raiders entrando donde sea en busca de alimentos. Da igual si tu casa tiene rejas/sistemas de seguridad etc. De hecho una casa bien protegida sería probablemente el objetivo número 1. Por muy armado que estés, si estás solo, no vas a poder con las hordas hambrientas que intentan entrar.
> Sin embargo 3-4 semanas es suficiente para cubrir con paz mental un corte en la cadena de suministro que llevase a escasez parcial.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo contigo en todo menos en lo de las mujeres.
Los hombres se dedicarían a dar seguridad al perímetro, tareas físicas y aprovisionamiento y trueque.
Las mujeres a la limpieza, comida y cuidar de los niños. 
Vamos, como toda la puta vida se ha hecho.


----------



## Guillotin (28 Oct 2021)

ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-on3G02O0w


----------



## jap01 (28 Oct 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> A ver... si tienes el arcón/congelador lleno hasta los topes, debería aguantar un apagón de hasta 48 horas de manera relativamente segura SIEMPRE QUE NO LO ABRAS.
> 
> Opciones:
> 
> ...



Pensad también que es de suponer que el apagón será momentos de frío duro, ahí es posible que la temperatura exterior pueda convertir ciertas zonas de la casa en una nevera natural….


----------



## Cymoril (28 Oct 2021)

Hay algún hilo prepper mas enfocado en botiquín, suplementos, medicinas, etc para no desviar este? Me interesa mucho.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Oct 2021)

EL FARAON dijo:


> Putin se saca la chorra y ha dicho que aquí mando yo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL

ESTO ES ...






__





Putin acaba de salvar a muchas familias de pasar frío...


Putin se saca la chorra y ha dicho que aquí mando yo... https://www.eleconomista.es/economia/noticias/11454615/10/21/El-precio-del-gas-cae-a-minimo-de-un-mes-tras-la-orden-de-Putin-de-rellenar-las-reservas-en-Europa.html LOL ESTO ES ...




www.burbuja.info





*<< DESABASTECIMIENTO .... PERO ... 

*


*... " DESABASTECIMIENTO NEGATIVO " ...

MUY LOL*






*OSEA QUE AHORA CON "DESABASTECIMIENTO" EL GAS ESTA MAS BARATO CON TAN SOLO UNA ORDEN PUTIN*

POR CIERTO

YA PODRIA HACER LO MISMO PUTIN Y DAR UNA PUTA ORDE Y PARAR EL GRAFENO TOXICO LLAMADO VACUNA SPUTNIK


​


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Oct 2021)

En la ciudad de Barcelona, los foreros; @Actor Secundario Bob @Sir Connor y @Penitenciagite!! , sobreviviran al mad max y la anarquia, con muchos botes de popper y otros tantos de vaselina, el plan prepper homo...  

PD- La felacion a cambio de una latita de atun y las enculaditas rapidas por una lata de fabada Litoral.


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Oct 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Quiza comer carne humana tenga algun inconveniente de enfermedades etc pero es eso o comer raices...



Si haces chorizos con el Pato, Sir Connor, Penitencia o Cojon Vicent, esos los usas para cambalaches y trueques, cualquiera se come una costilla asada de esos enfermos... @Steven Seagull 

PD- Chalet, huerto, corral, embotar tomates, verduras y agua de pozo, los canibales papues recomiendan la carne humana joven, es la que mejor sabe... @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Da para hilo de arquitectura defensiva y sociología de la arquitectura.
> 
> Los Manors de UK asombrosamente carecen de toda defensa física:
> 
> ...



diríalo yo de otra manera, es un país donde la élite que construye esos palacios

1. Está separada y se siente aparte (superior) de la plebe.
2. Tiene totalmente subyugado al pueblo llano (ya sabéis, los latifundios, los lords, etc)

En cambio el concepto hispánico, al menos en el norte, era más bien inverso:

1. la clase noble, ya sea nobleza baja o alta, vive entremezclada con el populacho.
2. la clase dirigente estaba acostumbrada a motines si apretaba demasiado las tuercas.

Es por esa razón que apenas se encuentran cosas similares en nuestro país. Lo que sí hay son las famosas casas torres típicas de las guerras de banderías, cierto, pero -sin saber cuántas excepciones hay- estaban cercanas a la población correspondiente.


----------



## MAUSER (28 Oct 2021)

@calopez, hace falta un subforo prepper para tocar todos los puntos. Espabila!!!


----------



## Khmelnitsky (28 Oct 2021)

Michael_Knight dijo:


> Ser prepper en un piso Paco de ciudad es inviable, en dos semanas sin electricidad, y por ende sin agua, aquello será el caos más absoluto, la mayoría no tendrá ya nada que comer ni que beber y estará buscándose la vida con los vecinos que todavía tienen algo, no quiero ni pensar cómo estarán las calles después de quince días con todo el mundo meando y cagando sin water y deshaciéndose de los residuos por la ventana, serán una cloaca abierta donde reinarán las ratas y los perros (que ya habrán soltado los dueños a su libre albedrío), incendios, asesinatos, robos, violaciones...



El juego This War of Mine ilustra todo esto de una manera tan amena pero a la vez tan adictiva que acaba generando depresión.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

La salsa no es de champiñones, es la salsa de vino y nata que te indicaba en el mensaje


----------



## .Kaikus (28 Oct 2021)

En europa no creo que empiezen los cortes de fluido electrico a lo Venezuela, si ocurren sera algo puntual y solo habria toques de queda nocturnos, con tener la despensa llena y una docena de garrafas de agua, los colmeneros urbanitas, estais protegidos...

En España hay 5 centrales nucleares produciendo electricidad y si se necesitara se construyen mas, no problemo.


----------



## Feynman (28 Oct 2021)

En nuestra alacena prepper debemos tener tres tipos de alimentos: 

1. Los que no necesiten cocción ninguna, como los latunes y legumbres en botes, que deben ser los que tengamos en mayor cantidad. 

2. Después tendrían que venir los que necesitan solo unos minutos de cocción, como platos deshidratados de pasta, arroz, o puré de patatas. De estos tendríamos que tener menor cantidad que lo anterior.

3. Por último, vendrían los alimentos que necesitan cocción total, como pastas, arroz y legumbres. Que tendrían que ser los que menos cantidad tengamos.

No vamos a estar seguros si vamos a tener acceso a energía para poder cocinar. Si tenemos gas, ya sea en forma de gas natural o bombonas, podemos usarlo para cocinar. Si no, vamos tirando de lo ya envasado. También necesitamos agua para cocinar, y si esta cortada nos tenemos que pensar mucho si usamos la que tenemos almacenada para beber, para cocinar.

También depende del espacio que tengamos, si es un piso cuéntame , nos sale a cuenta tener solo los alimentos del primer grupo, para maximizar recursos y almacenaje.

Yo incluiría también verduras en lata, que aunque no tengan muchas calorías en comparación con otro tipo de alimentos, incluye variedad en la dieta madmaxista que puede ayudar a levantar la moral.

Lo mismo con alimentos que sean dulces, como mermeladas o miel.

Huelga decir, que lo más importante es el agua. 2 litros a multiplicar por el número de días que queramos preppararnos, multiplicado por 10 decimetros cúbicos será el volumen de espacio que necesitamos.

Por último, la ciudad será una ratonera, más de una semana sin agua, o un solo día sin electricidad provocará el caos total.


----------



## SPQR (28 Oct 2021)

unaburbu dijo:


> Si llegas desde Torrevieja por tu cuenta, no lo dudes. Palabra secreta cuando llames a la puerta y te diga: "BOOOM", tú tienes que responder: "BROOOOTAL".





No se te olvide un ¡Avre Jrande! como segunda contraseña de seguridad.


----------



## Morototeo (28 Oct 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> En nuestra alacena prepper debemos tener tres tipos de alimentos: los que no necesiten cocción ninguna, como los latunes y legumbres en botes, que deben ser los que tengamos en mayor cantidad.
> 
> Después tendrían que venir los que necesitan solo unos minutos de cocción, como platos deshidratados de pasta, arroz, o puré de patatas. De estos tendríamos que tener menor cantidad que lo anterior.
> 
> ...



25 kg de maíz de palomitas viene a costar si lo compras en cooperativa o tienda internet de semillas unos 35-40 euros.. hay varias tiendas en internet que lo venden. Yo guardo varios sacos, que les doy a las gallinas, y de vez en cuando, que en invierno es casi todas las noches para ver una peli, las hago en sarten con un poco de aceite, sal y un poco de picante (me gustan picantes) y con tapa... a la vieja usanza.. en 5 minutos las haces, puedes usar el hornillo con cartucho de butano.. salen mejor que en vitrocerámica. y son un manjar para pasar el rato... no se como cojones este mundo comenzó a vender palomitas en bolsas, a un precio prohibitivo, a mas de 3 euros el kilo, y sin ser ecológico... o mas aun, quien cojones le dio por venderlas ya hechas, que son mas malas que un dia sin pan... con lo ricas que son calientes, y recien hechas.. y el placer de oirlas saltar en la sarten no tiene precio.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> En europa no creo que *empiezen* los cortes de fluido electrico a lo Venezuela, si ocurren sera algo puntual y solo habria toques de queda nocturnos, con tener la despensa llena y una docena de garrafas de agua, los colmeneros urbanitas, estais protegidos...
> 
> En España hay 5 centrales nucleares produciendo electricidad y si se necesitara se construyen mas, no problemo.



Me estalla la cabeza cada vez que veo tamaña patada al diccionario 

Me pregunto dónde cojones os han enseñado a escribir para que ese error tan garrafal se haya convertido en una constante.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

No, pero... joder joder. Eso tiene una pinta impresionante


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (28 Oct 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> diríalo yo de otra manera, es un país donde la élite que construye esos palacios
> 
> 1. Está separada y se siente aparte (superior) de la plebe.
> 2. Tiene totalmente subyugado al pueblo llano (ya sabéis, los latifundios, los lords, etc)
> ...



Bien visto.

En España hasta los monasterios parecen fortalezas, con muros perimetrales de tres metros de alto.

Recuerdo que la Guardia Civil se fundó para eliminar el bandolerismo en el campo en...¡1844!









Historia de la Guardia Civil (España) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org













Bandolerismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Hasta mediados del Siglo XIX era algo esperable en España ser asaltado en el campo.

Hasta el Código Penal sigue incluyendo como agravante el homicidio fuera de poblado.

Las casas-torre que usted enlaza NO HAN SIDO DESMOCHADAS. La que yo presento sí, ya que fue de banderías vascas (o vascongadas, lo vasco propiamente es lo navarro):

_así como el derribo de sus casas torres o el desmochado de las mismas_









Guerras de bandos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





En vascongadas las casas torres han sido "desmochadas", o sea, truncada su punta y -a veces- sustituida por materiales ligeros, "desmilitarizándolas". Es el "castigo" por las guerras de banderías.

En otras regiones no hubo tal castigo y por eso las casas torre están íntegras.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Oct 2021)

Pues sí, es bastante parecido.

Cambia el vino (yo le puse tinto) y que no le eché cebolla ni mantequilla. Lo demás es casi igual.

En todo caso, yo sí le arreé con fuego fuerte para marcar sólo las caras. Al apartarlo estando caliente prácticamente se termina de cocinar solo y se queda tiernísimo (se puede ver en mi foto que la carne aún está rosita por dentro).

Pues no conocía esa receta, es pura coincidencia.


----------



## viogenes (28 Oct 2021)

Otra idea interesante es tener planchas de poliestireno. 
Son baratas, y se pueden guardar debajo de una cama, por ejemplo. Si hay cortes de luz, se puede forrar la nevera y el congelador con ellas para que aguanten la temperatura hasta que vuelva la luz. Y si hace un frío de cojones, te haces un vivac con ellas.


----------



## Perchas (28 Oct 2021)

trancos123 dijo:


> El Pemmican bien hecho dura DÉCADAS, lo usaban los marineros en el siglo 19 antes de la invención de las conservas para la exploración del Ártico, esas expediciones solían durar 2 o 3 años, de sobra para nuestras necesidades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen aporte, decir que ya no encontramos tarros para conserva casera, los hemos agotados todos los que llevebemos guardando desde hace años, todos utilizados.

Ando buscando tarros de cristal baratos con tapas y no los encuentro, hoy adquirida un horno solar de tubo de vacio, 300º, solo queda una en aliexpress enviada desde España

.


----------



## billyjoe87 (28 Oct 2021)

piru dijo:


> El autor del video tiene un canal PREPPER
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeDwIiXM9qgjWA38VqO-Onw



que crack!


----------



## Dodoritos (28 Oct 2021)

@AYN RANDiano2 , eres un grande!

Me he leído el hilo entero. Super instructivo. 

Yo tengo cocina y horno de leña. Tengo conservas del huerto para años (se me fue la mano con las tomateras y me salieron 173 botes de conserva), también latunes, latas de magro de cerdo, unos 40 litros de aceite del pueblo, dos sacos de patatas, vinagre, sal, azúcar y miel en cantidad...

Luego tengo varios frutales y un "huertico" donde voy plantando cosillas. También tengo una vermicompostera donde las lombrices me dan buen humus para mi huerto.

Lo de criar caracoles es buena idea.

Añado, para el que le pueda interesar, la opción de hacerse una cocina rocket o rocket stove. 4 chapas, 4 palos y tienes un fogon de puta madre con el que calentar los alimentos.



Aprovecho para pedir a @calopez el subforo prepper


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (29 Oct 2021)

Cymoril dijo:


> Hay algún hilo prepper mas enfocado en botiquín, suplementos, medicinas, etc para no desviar este? Me interesa mucho.



Te lo tienes que montar tu mismo. No podrás almacenar según que tipo de medicamentos pero googlea "material médico", "Botiquín" o similar para adquirir información sobre los elementos que has de almacenar.

Busca sugardina


Alcohol // Agua Oxigenada // Algodón // Gasas // Apósitos // Povidona al 10% // anti inflamatorios (crema, píldoras // esparadrapos, tiritas // protectores quemaduras // etc...

Página donde he comprado material




__





▷ Venta Online de Material Médico y Sanitario 【 VIALTA ✔️ 】


Tienda Online de Material Médico ✔️ 【 Mejor Precio 】 30 Años de Experiencia - Nº1 en España - Envío Gratis* - ¡Compra ahora!




www.vialta.es





Página para potabilizador agua y para preparar Dióxido de cloro


https://www.dioxilife.com/es/kits-clorito-de-sodio-hcl/13-kit-potabilizador-140-ml-8436567060034.html



Ya sobre tu destreza en primeras curas considera un estuche de disección (bisturí, tijeras, pinzas, ...) y alguna jeringa de vidrio con agujas de acero.

Pero te repito, esto es algo muy personal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2021)

Añado para futuro hilo sobre defensa de viviendas:







Alquería valenciana. Rejas en todas las plantas y muro con puerta que cierra la finca. Es un fuerte en zona hostil.







Otra alquería. Rejas en todos los niveles.







Lo que NO hay que hacer en una reforma: Caserío "indefendible" por paneles de cristal en planta baja.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Oct 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 , eres un grande!
> 
> Me he leído el hilo entero. Super instructivo.
> 
> ...



No se por que usted no está en el hilo de agricultura en el subforo de consumo responsable. Viva el campo!


----------



## qbit (29 Oct 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> Lamentablemente si uno tiene enfermedades crónicas, en mi caso entre otras mastocitosis, no tolera ningún alimento en conserva -por el contenido en histamina.



¿Puedes explicar eso mejor?


----------



## Maestro Panda (29 Oct 2021)

☠Burbumorido☠ dijo:


> ¿Nadia ha mencionado el gofio canario aún?, es bastante calórico, nutritivo y sano, tiene una fecha de consumo preferente larga, pero aunque se pase, se puede consumir si se mantiene en un recipiente hermético y no tiene humedad o moho. Y no se hace falta cocinarlo, ya viene tostado, se mezcla con agua y listo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como buen canario, yo mencioné el gofio 

En alguna novela de Vázquez Figueroa sus personajes para desalar el agua de mar usan una simple cafetera doméstica ( la italiana de toda la vida) .


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (29 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Los muslos puedes cocerlos y envasarlos también en tarros con el caldo (el caldo lo aprovecharías después para sopa). En un tarro de miel te cabrán 3 ó 4 muslos.
> Si quieres una idea para comerlos de otra forma y poder envasarlos también al vacío, apunta esta salsa:
> 
> - Un vaso de vino tinto
> ...




interesante , gracias ... 

pero tengo un par de preguntas : las conservas en esos tarros de cristal no habia que hacerlas con el preparado ese de mitad agua mitad vinagre para que durasen meses fuera del frigo ? tu creo entender que simplemente metes la comida caliente y ya esta , no ? cuanto te dura asi ? 

gracias


----------



## fuckencia (29 Oct 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Yo hice esto en UK cuando vi venir el COVID (febrero 2020). Pero con unas variantes para hacerlo mas saludable @AYN RANDiano2, aunque mas caro.
> 
> Nada de leche en polvo, simplemente copos de avena irlandesa (tratada con vapor o lena para que no se quede rancia). Al echarle agua caliente sale leche de avena, que sabe bastante bien y es relativamente sana. A esto le anadia cacao en polvo a veces, otras sirope de arce, la mayoria nada.
> 
> ...



Qud vitamina. Loposomial es esa ?


----------



## Dodoritos (29 Oct 2021)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> No se por que usted no está en el hilo de agricultura en el subforo de consumo responsable. Viva el campo!



A veces he pasado a leer algo. Pero es demasiado largo para leerlo todo.


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (29 Oct 2021)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Puedes explicar eso mejor?



que necesitas exactamente que te explique? mira lo que es la mastocitosis y la histamina. no entiendo que es lo que quieres que te explique.


----------



## Gatoo_ (29 Oct 2021)

APACOLIPSISNOW dijo:


> interesante , gracias ...
> 
> pero tengo un par de preguntas : las conservas en esos tarros de cristal no habia que hacerlas con el preparado ese de mitad agua mitad vinagre para que durasen meses fuera del frigo ? tu creo entender que simplemente metes la comida caliente y ya esta , no ? cuanto te dura asi ?
> 
> gracias



Que yo sepa, si metes la comida con agua y vinagre te van a salir unos estupendos encurtidos. Supongo que irá bien para conservar pepinillos, pimientos y cebollas, pero no me veo comiendo cocido con agua y vinagre, la verdad.

Sinceramente no sé cuánto dura a temperatura ambiente porque yo los guardo en la nevera, pero ayer mismo me comí unas lentejas que llevaban dos meses y medio en el tarro y estaban más buenas que recién hechas, así que entiendo que fuera de la nevera, en sitio fresco y a oscuras se deben conservar al menos esos 2 meses o más (yo apostaría a que aguantan un año).

No obstante, cuando una conserva se estropea se ve claramente porque la tapa se infla, se pierde el vacío y la comida cambia de color y olor.
Si puedes abrir un tarro sin sacarle el vacío, entonces esa conserva está mal hecha.


----------



## Sawa (29 Oct 2021)

Voy a dar mi opinión, que no será del agrado de todos, pero espero que a algunos les sirva.
Lo que se avecina es un ritual sacrificial de dimensiones "apocalípticas", así ha sido diseñado desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo.
Las ciudades han sido concebidas como altares sacrificiales precisamente para esta gran ocasión, aunque os parezca mentira. Es mejor una puta cuadra en un pueblo que un piso de puta madre en una ciudad. Con esto quiero decir que el que realmente se quiera preparar para lo que viene debe buscar de una forma u otra una vía de escape a entorno rural, sin este requisito todo lo demás no le servirá de nada.
Os pondré un ejemplo para que me entendáis, si viene un tsunami el primer requisito es huir de la costa que este expuesta a su capacidad destructiva, luego viene todo lo demás. Las ciudades son costas ante un Tsunami de envergadura impensable para los humanos que las habitan.
Los que no dispongan de mucho dinero, pueden alquilar "casas" viejas en pueblos por cuatro duros, menos población, más seguro y más barato, y que estén lejos de ciudades es obligatorio.
Tras el primer paso el segundo.
Estufa de leña, (agua caliente, calefacción, cocina....)... que sea plana por la parte superior para poder cocinar en ella, dejaros de latas y mierdas, para exterior dos piedras... si no hay dinero se puede fabricar uno una facilmente con material de reciclaje.
Tercer paso.... Alimentos, bebidas, libros con plantas comestibles de las zonas que habites, medicinas, etc. Lo típico. Y semillas para plantar, porque lo que viene va a durar más de unas semanas, os lo aseguro.
Cuarto paso. Licencia de armas, un examen fácil, y cuatro duros y podrás tener un arma, hay que defender lo que uno tiene.
Para autodefensa recomiendo sxp defender y cartuchos loberos. Si no hay pasta cualquier escopeta en milanuncios te vale 4 duros con papeles.
Quinto paso, el más importante aunque esté el último. Recordar que no hay que temer a la muerte, pero sí al sufrimiento físico, darlo todo por salvar a tu familia, y recuperar la fe en el padre sin necesidad de intermediarios. Si le pedís se os dará, pero sin intermediarios, pues estos son en su mayoría diablos. Resumiendo "recuperar la fe".
Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Oct 2021)

Sawa dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión, que no será del agrado de todos, pero espero que a algunos les sirva.
> Lo que se avecina es un ritual sacrificial de dimensiones "apocalípticas", así ha sido diseñado desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo.
> Las ciudades han sido concebidas como altares sacrificiales precisamente para esta gran ocasión, aunque os parezca mentira. Es mejor una puta cuadra en un pueblo que un piso de puta madre en una ciudad. Con esto quiero decir que el que realmente se quiera preparar para lo que viene debe buscar de una forma u otra una vía de escape a entorno rural, sin este requisito todo lo demás no le servirá de nada.
> Os pondré un ejemplo para que me entendáis, si viene un tsunami el primer requisito es huir de la costa que este expuesta a su capacidad destructiva, luego viene todo lo demás. Las ciudades son costas ante un Tsunami de envergadura impensable para los humanos que las habitan.
> ...



Con tu permiso voy a ampliar el tema y llevo en el hace años, yo diferencio,y es una opinion personal, aunque hay mas, tres tipos de prepper:
El resentido social, esta mas o menos bien preparado, de hecho ha invertido gran parte de sus recursos, y esta deseando que ocurra, pues obtendra ventaja 
El extremo, hace de ser prepper la razon de su vida, no es que desee que ocurra, pero si ocurriera, "yo tenia razon"
Un tercer tipo, esta mas o menos contento con su vida, pero al hacer un analisis de lo que pudiera ocurrir, decide prepararse por si acaso y esta deseando que no ocurra 
Respecto a lo de una estufa de leña, y en mi casa hay una chimenea, nunca se me ocurriria encenderla "por el humo se sabe donde esta el fuego"
Y en lo de la muerte te doy la razon


----------



## Khmelnitsky (29 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> si nos ponemos en plan madmax del güeno, del de verdad, el quedarse en un sitio solo serviría hasta que los víveres, combustibles e infraestructura aguantasen. Habría que considerar a largo plazo una temporada de nomadismo con mochila a cuestas, herramientas básicas y unas pocas raciones de comida portables, teniendo en cuenta que iríamos pillando de aquí o de allá. El objetivo final sería unirse a otros para rehacer una comunidad semi-itinerante o sedentaria de apoyo mutuo y sobrevivir juntos


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Oct 2021)

Hoy he conseguido 25 comidas completas (desayuno, comida y cena) para actualizar mi despensa. Además de lo que ya he almacenado, este lote me da para que la familia tenga para una semana (seguramente más). Nunca viene mal.
Os pongo una foto de una comida ( sopa, caballa, lentejas y crema de manzana; a lo que hay que añadirle dos pastillas depuradora de agua, desinfectante de manos, pasta de diente, vitamina C, chicle y el infiernillo con sus pastillas para cocinar.






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gester (29 Oct 2021)

Sawa dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión, que no será del agrado de todos, pero espero que a algunos les sirva.
> Lo que se avecina es un ritual sacrificial de dimensiones "apocalípticas", así ha sido diseñado desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo.
> Las ciudades han sido concebidas como altares sacrificiales precisamente para esta gran ocasión, aunque os parezca mentira. Es mejor una puta cuadra en un pueblo que un piso de puta madre en una ciudad. Con esto quiero decir que el que realmente se quiera preparar para lo que viene debe buscar de una forma u otra una vía de escape a entorno rural, sin este requisito todo lo demás no le servirá de nada.
> Os pondré un ejemplo para que me entendáis, si viene un tsunami el primer requisito es huir de la costa que este expuesta a su capacidad destructiva, luego viene todo lo demás. Las ciudades son costas ante un Tsunami de envergadura impensable para los humanos que las habitan.
> ...



Pues a mí me han contado la historia al revés. El apagón lo promueven los "buenos" para desalojar a los "malos" del poder sin generar demasiado caos social. A quién hago caso? El resto del hilo muy bueno, como vivo en ciudad, mi salida más fácil será inmolarme.


----------



## billyjoe87 (29 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Que yo sepa, si metes la comida con agua y vinagre te van a salir unos estupendos encurtidos. Supongo que irá bien para conservar pepinillos, pimientos y cebollas, pero no me veo comiendo cocido con agua y vinagre, la verdad.
> 
> Sinceramente no sé cuánto dura a temperatura ambiente porque yo los guardo en la nevera, pero ayer mismo me comí unas lentejas que llevaban dos meses y medio en el tarro y estaban más buenas que recién hechas, así que entiendo que fuera de la nevera, en sitio fresco y a oscuras se deben conservar al menos esos 2 meses o más (yo apostaría a que aguantan un año).
> 
> ...



El escabeche, ¿cómo cree usted qué se hace?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Gatoo_ (29 Oct 2021)

billyjoe87 dijo:


> El escabeche, ¿cómo cree usted qué se hace?



¿Me preguntas por el cocido en escabeche?


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2021)

mariconadas... todo mariconadas

todavía no he visto recetas con carne humana, qué visceras se podrían comer sin cocinar y cosas así

os estáis preparando para el Mad Max de los marquesiños


----------



## fogbugz (29 Oct 2021)

fuckencia dijo:


> Qud vitamina. Loposomial es esa ?



Vitamina C en liposomas grasos (micro gotas). Se asimila mejor.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

Para los que ya tienen una despensa a tuttiplen, recordad el tema de la SEGURIDAD.

No habría nada más triste que tener una reserva de puta madre y que te la quite el primer listo hijosdeputa que te encuentre.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

No olvidemos que lo mejor para sobrevivir a medio-largo plazo es IRSE DE LA CIUDAD.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> No olvidemos que lo mejor para sobrevivir a medio-largo plazo es IRSE DE LA CIUDAD.



Los bonios no piensan lo mismo, y ellos resulta que lo han vivido en primera persona 

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Los bonios no piensan lo mismo, y ellos resulta que lo han vivido en primera persona
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Ya puse el vídeo de los bosnios.

No se fueron de la ciudad porque estaban *rodeados por el enemigo*. No se fueron porque NO PUDIERON.


SIEMPRE QUE PUEDAS, PONTE A SALVO.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ya puse el vídeo de los bosnios.
> 
> No se fueron de la ciudad porque estaban *rodeados por el enemigo*. No se fueron porque NO PUDIERON.
> 
> ...



Los que vivían en el campo fueron los primeros saqueados, los primeros asesinados, las primeras violadas......El que podía abandono y se fue a vivir a la ciudad, llevándose lo poco que pudo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nut (29 Oct 2021)

El escabeche es de origen español y una de las mejores formas de conservar carne y pescado....

Conservar la carne ha sido siempre una obsesión para el ser humano, y, mucho antes de que la luz eléctrica permitiera la conservación en frío y la congelación, surgieron técnicas que sirvieron para alargar la vida útil de los alimentos. *Ahumar los productos, curarlos en procesos de salazón, o utilizar el poder de los ácidos del vinagre mediante la técnica del escabeche,* fueron las mejores opciones para conservar la carne. 

Cómo hacer un escabeche para carnes - Villa María (carnevillamaria.com) 

Sl2


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Hoy he conseguido 25 comidas completas (desayuno, comida y cena) para actualizar mi despensa. Además de lo que ya he almacenado, este lote me da para que la familia tenga para una semana (seguramente más). Nunca viene mal.
> Os pongo una foto de una comida ( sopa, caballa, lentejas y crema de manzana; a lo que hay que añadirle dos pastillas depuradora de agua, desinfectante de manos, pasta de diente, vitamina C, chicle y el infiernillo con sus pastillas para cocinar.
> 
> 
> ...



*ANDE YO CALIENTE, Y RÍASE LA GENTE*


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2021)

Lo de la leche en polvo tiene un inconveniente: hay que añadir agua y tampoco habría agua porque se pararían las bombas de las estaciones.
Me parece mejor tener leche de caja almacenada y punto, que además te sirve de líquido si se te acaba el agua.


----------



## PEPEYE (29 Oct 2021)

fogbugz dijo:


> Vitamina C en liposomas grasos (micro gotas). Se asimila mejor.



No acabo de entender, la vitamina C es hidrosoluble, no veo la ventaja de que este en forma de liposomas, por supuesto imagino que eso encarecera el producto


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Queso curado viejo al vacío:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero los quesos pone que deben conservarse en nevera. 

EDITO: estaba pensando en los que compro yo. Los viejos curados supongo que son otra cosa.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Los que vivían en el campo fueron los primeros saqueados, los primeros asesinados, las primeras violadas......El que podía abandono y se fue a vivir a la ciudad, llevándose lo poco que pudo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Claro que sí, wapi. Tú tranquilo que a ti no te va a pasar nada. Es mejor estar en una megaurbe de desesperados sin recursos, que estar en el campo con acceso a la comida y agua... 


Tú crees que yo tengo ganas de convencerte de algo??

Yo le hablo a las personas racionales.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Pero los quesos pone que deben conservarse en nevera.



Dios... Cómo estamos...

Un queso curado sin nevera, lo único que hace es curarse más.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

Seguro que la peña no sabe ni fabricarse sus propios yogures a partir de otro yogur. Si calientas 5 litros de leche y le echas un yogur, lo tapas toda la noche y al día siguiente tienes 5 litros de yogur.

Haciendo esto cada vez que se te vaya a acabar te garantizas yogur indefinidamente, que es mucho más nutritivo que la leche sola. Y se puede conservar fresco metidos en frascos en el agua de la bañera.

De verdad hay que explicar estas cosas??


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

Para algunos mi abuela debía ser una madmaxista conspiranoica porque *SABÍA HACER SUS PROPIAS CONSERVAS.

*

 Ya nos hemos olvidado de todo esto?

Cuando empecé a leer el hilo, me parecían perogrulladas, obviedades que debía saber TODO EL MUNDO...

Pero viendo cómo está la cosa... No sé yo...


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Dios... Cómo estamos...
> 
> Un queso curado sin nevera, lo único que hace es curarse más.



Solo digo lo que pone en los quesos que yo compro, que son los tipo gouda, edam, etc...(No me gustan los quesos esos duros españoles)


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Solo digo lo que pone en los quesos que yo compro, que son los tipo gouda, edam, etc...(No me gustan los quesos esos duros españoles)



También en las lentejas pone fecha de "caducidad" y las puedes comer perfectamente.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> También en las lentejas pone fecha de "caducidad" y las puedes comer perfectamente.



Ya, pero no pone que deben guardarse en nevera.

Conste que en el caso de los quesos (curados,* no los que yo compro*) y los embutidos veo más posible tenerlos fuera de nevera aunque ponga que se deben guardar dentro. Antes se guardaban así.

La caducidad de las cosas de lata o de sobre (deshidratadas) no la llevo a rajatabla.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (29 Oct 2021)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Lo de la leche en polvo tiene un inconveniente: hay que añadir agua y tampoco habría agua porque se pararían las bombas de las estaciones.
> Me parece mejor tener leche de caja almacenada y punto, que además te sirve de líquido si se te acaba el agua.



Aunque no haya agua en las casas habría suministro de agua con camiones cisterna etc, es mucho mejor tener varias bolsas de leche en polvo o condensada que dura años, la leche de brik caduca a los 3 meses aproximadamente.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Asur (29 Oct 2021)

Justo el hilo que andaba buscando!
Vivo en una ratonera pero tengo una estantería Biily... bien!!!
Los hornillos de gas del decathlon... devolución gratuita a los 60 días.... a por ellos!!!


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Aunque no haya agua en las casas habría suministro de agua con camiones cisterna etc, es mucho mejor tener varias bolsas de leche en polvo o condensada que dura años, la leche de brik caduca a los 3 meses aproximadamente.



No me gustaría depender de que puedan traer camiones cisterna. No se si habría combustible para esos camiones, etc... Y además darían una cantidad limitada, hay que beber agua, etc...

La leche de brik se trata de tener siempre de más e ir gastándola. Leche en polvo si acaso tendría un paquete, pero si peligra el suministro de agua me parece mejor tener leche normal.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (29 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro que sí, wapi. Tú tranquilo que a ti no te va a pasar nada. Es mejor estar en una megaurbe de desesperados sin recursos, que estar en el campo con acceso a la comida y agua...
> 
> 
> Tú crees que yo tengo ganas de convencerte de algo??
> ...



Increíble cómo lo llevas a los extremos para tener razón.....Muy bien, vete al campo y ten esa falsa sensación de seguridad o vete al campo a vivir en plan superviviente.
Más de uno se va a dar una ostia de realidad tremenda.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Oct 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> A veces he pasado a leer algo. Pero es demasiado largo para leerlo todo.



Largo es, pero no hace falta leer todo. Hay que actualizar y en el campo siempre se aprende algo nuevo. (llevo 40 años)


----------



## Rudi Rocker (29 Oct 2021)

Garrafas de aceite de oliva (5l.) de la "zona". Imprescindible.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (29 Oct 2021)

Blackout


El noroeste de Francia se ve afectado por una gran avería eléctrica que se irá extendiendo por todo el país y más tarde a Europa.Toda la zona se queda incomunicada, sin luz, sin calefacción, etc. Los trenes se quedan incomunicados a mitad de sus dest




www.sensacine.com


----------



## Feynman (29 Oct 2021)

Dodoritos dijo:


> @AYN RANDiano2 , eres un grande!
> 
> Me he leído el hilo entero. Super instructivo.
> 
> ...



Yo estoy mirando un modelo de rocket stove parecido al del video. Creo que la forma más óptima de maximizar el calor, el tubo de abajo crea una corriente de aire que aviva al fuego que alimentas por el tubo diagonal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2021)

Fabada:







141 cKal por cada 100 gramos, 850 gramos ergo 141x8.5 = 1198 kCal (vamos, 1200) por lata, que además vale como 1 eurito.

Con una lata como estas, unos biscotes y un desayuno de leche en polvo con cacao y Muesli, has ingerido las calorías del día en caso de madmax.

Más de 4 años de consumo preferente.

Parece una buena solución, PERO:

* Me preocupa lo saludable de meterse una o dos latas de estas todas las semanas.

* Me preocupa el pintado interno de la lata.

Lo doy como opción.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (29 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Muy bien, vete al campo y ten esa falsa sensación de seguridad



En el el campo se puede vivir más seguro que en la ciudad.


----------



## Maestro Panda (29 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fabada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si la cosa está tan jodida como para que haya un Mad Max se le acabarán antes las latas o su salud se resentirá por un disparo, flechazo , una fractura o una neumonía antes que por las grasas , conservantes y metales pesados de esas latas.
Como dicen los chinos " La contaminación puede matar a un hombre en unos años, pero la falta de comida y calefacción lo puede matar en un mes".


----------



## Kriegsmarine (30 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> En el el campo se puede vivir más seguro que en la ciudad.



Si y no.....Tienes más probabilidades de pasarlo mejor porque evidentemente te da mil opciones. Pero caes en el error de pensar que eres intocable. Si te mantienes alejado de un grupo eres presa fácil. Repito lo que he dicho antes, las primeras casas y familias en caer en Bosnia fueron las que vivían en campos.
Si yo estuviera falto y me reúno con 20 como yo, al primer sitio que iría sería a las casas de campo cercanas.
De todos modos, todo esto es hablar por hablar, no vamos a llegar a eso.
Para mi lo que va a pasar son cortes selectivos de energía y desabastecimiento, y de eso se trata, de no tener que exponerte para tener comida porque ya la tienes y te da para aguantar esos dos meses que pienso que durará, y de estar preparados para aguantar esos cortes de energía y siempre, siempre, presentando un perfil bajo y tratando de pasar desapercibido, nada de creerse intocable y/o buscarse jaleo; se trata de pasar estos momentos lo mejor posible, simplemente eso.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Fe_en_el_caos (30 Oct 2021)

Sawa dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión, que no será del agrado de todos, pero espero que a algunos les sirva.
> Lo que se avecina es un ritual sacrificial de dimensiones "apocalípticas", así ha sido diseñado desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo.
> Las ciudades han sido concebidas como altares sacrificiales precisamente para esta gran ocasión, aunque os parezca mentira. Es mejor una puta cuadra en un pueblo que un piso de puta madre en una ciudad. Con esto quiero decir que el que realmente se quiera preparar para lo que viene debe buscar de una forma u otra una vía de escape a entorno rural, sin este requisito todo lo demás no le servirá de nada.
> Os pondré un ejemplo para que me entendáis, si viene un tsunami el primer requisito es huir de la costa que este expuesta a su capacidad destructiva, luego viene todo lo demás. Las ciudades son costas ante un Tsunami de envergadura impensable para los humanos que las habitan.
> ...



Enhorabuena caballero, ha dado usted en el clavo.

*"Y harán de las ciudades vuestras tumbas y de vuestras tumbas sus catedrales"*


Y aconteció que cuando los habían llevado fuera, uno le dijo: Huye por tu vida. No mires detrás de ti y no te detengas en ninguna parte del valle; escapa al monte, no sea que perezcas.
Génesis 19:17

Si has decidido emprender la huida corriendo, ya no mires atrás...



Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Si y no.....Tienes más probabilidades de pasarlo mejor porque evidentemente te da mil opciones. Pero caes en el error de pensar que eres intocable. Si te mantienes alejado de un grupo eres presa fácil. Repito lo que he dicho antes, las primeras casas y familias en caer en Bosnia fueron las que vivían en campos.
> Si yo estuviera falto y me reúno con 20 como yo, al primer sitio que iría sería a las casas de campo cercanas.
> De todos modos, todo esto es hablar por hablar, no vamos a llegar a eso.
> Para mi lo que va a pasar son cortes selectivos de energía y desabastecimiento, y de eso se trata, de no tener que exponerte para tener comida porque ya la tienes y te da para aguantar esos dos meses que pienso que durará, y de estar preparados para aguantar esos cortes de energía y siempre, siempre, presentando un perfil bajo y tratando de pasar desapercibido, nada de creerse intocable y/o buscarse jaleo; se trata de pasar estos momentos lo mejor posible, simplemente eso.
> ...



Y los reyes de la tierra, y los grandes, los comandantes, los ricos, los poderosos, y todo siervo y todo libre, se escondieron en las cuevas y entre las peñas de los montes; y decían a los montes y a las peñas: Caed sobre nosotros y escondednos....
Apocalipsis 6:15-16

*Los dioses hicieron hombres de bien. Con "la ruina de sus sucesores" y el tiempo perecieron, sobreviviendo sólo los que escapando a los desastres habitaron en las montañas...*

Critias - Platón Siglo V a.d.C


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (30 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Que yo sepa, si metes la comida con agua y vinagre te van a salir unos estupendos encurtidos. Supongo que irá bien para conservar pepinillos, pimientos y cebollas, pero no me veo comiendo cocido con agua y vinagre, la verdad.
> 
> Sinceramente no sé cuánto dura a temperatura ambiente porque yo los guardo en la nevera, pero ayer mismo me comí unas lentejas que llevaban dos meses y medio en el tarro y estaban más buenas que recién hechas, así que entiendo que fuera de la nevera, en sitio fresco y a oscuras se deben conservar al menos esos 2 meses o más (yo apostaría a que aguantan un año).
> 
> ...




ah vale , genial , muchas gracias por la respuesta ... 

yo es que del tema no tenia ni idea , he empezado a descubrirlo a raiz de este post y me flipa . 

lo del vinagre y la agua lo decia por el video que han colgado para guardar huevos cocidos 6 meses sin frio , no sabia si para la carne el proceso de conservacion igual iva por ahi tambien .


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Oct 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Increíble cómo lo llevas a los extremos para tener razón.....Muy bien, vete al campo y ten esa falsa sensación de seguridad o vete al campo a vivir en plan superviviente.
> Más de uno se va a dar una ostia de realidad tremenda.



Yo también opino que se está más seguro en el campo.

Hay mucho sitio donde esconderse y donde esconder comida, puedes cazar, recoger frutas, pescar, conseguir agua...

Lo que no hay que hacer es plantar un huerto ni criar gallinas porque entonces serás una gran atracción para gente hambrienta, pero en el campo hay muchísimos más recursos que en una ciudad en caso de catástrofe. Y sobre todo hay mucha menos competencia.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo también opino que se está más seguro en el campo.
> 
> Hay mucho sitio donde esconderse y donde esconder comida, puedes cazar, recoger frutas, pescar, conseguir agua...
> 
> Lo que no hay que hacer es plantar un huerto ni criar gallinas porque entonces serás una gran atracción para gente hambrienta, pero en el campo hay muchísimos más recursos que en una ciudad en caso de catástrofe. Y sobre todo hay mucha menos competencia.



Ya se dijo antes que la situación de Sarajevo es que estaban bajo un puto *asedio*. Nada que ver con la descripción del escenario planteado ahora.

No tiene nada qué ver.

Pero vamos, si la gente no entiende ya ni eso, entonces apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Feynman (30 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo también opino que se está más seguro en el campo.
> 
> Hay mucho sitio donde esconderse y donde esconder comida, puedes cazar, recoger frutas, pescar, conseguir agua...
> 
> Lo que no hay que hacer es plantar un huerto ni criar gallinas porque entonces serás una gran atracción para gente hambrienta, pero en el campo hay muchísimos más recursos que en una ciudad en caso de catástrofe. Y sobre todo hay mucha menos competencia.



Puedes esconder tu huerto, o bien plantandolo entre árboles frutales si los tienes, o plantando zarzas en la linde de tu terreno. Al poco tiempo las zarzas crecerán un montón y esconderan lo que haya detrás. Lo podrán ver desde un terreno elevado, pero es una ayuda.


----------



## Angelillo23 (30 Oct 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Claro que sí, wapi. Tú tranquilo que a ti no te va a pasar nada. Es mejor estar en una megaurbe de desesperados sin recursos, que estar en el campo con acceso a la comida y agua...
> 
> 
> Tú crees que yo tengo ganas de convencerte de algo??
> ...



A ver, siendo realista hay muy pocas ciudades que se puedan considerar megaurbes en España. España no es solo Madrid/Barcelona/Valencia/Málaga. Gran parte de la población vive ya en un entorno rural o al menos en algo intermedio que sin ser rural tiene los recursos a mano. 
Viendo los datos por internet parece que sobre un tercio de la población vive en ciudades de menos de 50.000 habitantes. En ese tipo de ciudades no hay problema de salir al campo incluso andando; no tienes una muralla urbana de barrios interminables hasta la naturaleza.


----------



## Gatoo_ (30 Oct 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> Puedes esconder tu huerto, o bien plantandolo entre árboles frutales si los tienes, o plantando zarzas en la linde de tu terreno. Al poco tiempo las zarzas crecerán un montón y esconderan lo que haya detrás. Lo podrán ver desde un terreno elevado, pero es una ayuda.



En una situación apocalíptica no interesa tener huerto porque ni siquiera será fácil encontrar productos para fumigar ni agua para regar y los pájaros e insectos se darán un festín.

Es preferible ubicarse allá donde haya muchos árboles frutales en grandes extensiones para que no falte abastecimiento, por ejemplo en Valencia (naranja, caqui, pomelo, hortalizas y mar), Alicante y Murcia (limón, granada, dátiles, olivas, uvas, almendras, melón, sandía, hortalizas y mar), o Almería mientras dure la huerta. Aparte el clima de estos lugares en invierno es bastante llevadero.


----------



## Leunam (30 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Añado para futuro hilo sobre defensa de viviendas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que ese hilo aparezca, ¿no puede proporcionar información o sitios dónde buscarla sobre construcción y defensa de viviendas?


----------



## Perchas (30 Oct 2021)

Hoy he ido a un Makro de Madrid a buscar una hoya de 17 litros de inoxidable, 28,50 €, ¿sabeis para que?, para cocer 40 kilos de huesos de jamón Ibérico de Montanera que me han regalado los de Covap, segun me ha explicado mi tia,"l_os cueces a fuego muy muy lento varias horas, despues filtras el "cardo" y lo pones a cocer muy lento hasta reducirlo a una forma espesa y ya tienes sustancia que no habrá nada igual que supere en sabor y calidad fácil de guardar para usar en sopas, etc. _Ciertamente me ha dejado un olor en el garaje a ibérico muy agradable

Así, que ahora toca cortar los huesos con la circular, montar el hornillo paellero y continuar con el proceso, os pondré fotos e todo


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 Oct 2021)

Sacerdotisa Covidianista dijo:


> Yo me compré hace unos meses una cocina de gas pero no tuve la precaución de contratar quien la monte. Sin revisar la cocina no te dan de alta un suministro de bombonas. Este fin de semana me cojo el viernes y espero poder montarla yo misma. Espero no liarla parda.



Una chorrada más para que pases por caja y desangrarte. Mi casa en el campo se construyó en los 90 y no tengo ni puta idea si los dueños anteriores llamaron a algún hinjeniero para que certifique que la instalación de la alcachofa y los 2 metros de manguera hasta la placa cumplían estándares de calidad y seguridad. 

No necesitas ningún contrato de suministro con ninguna compañía, simplemente cómprate un par de bombonas de alguien que ya no las usé (en Facebook Marketplace encontrarás muy fácil, o en un rastro) y luego te vas a cualquier gasolinera, las dejas allí y te pillas unas llenas. 

Hoy mismo acabo de comprar 4, me las dejaron a €9 cada una pero por lo general piden €10. En mi gasolinera de confianza están a €17, dejando las vacías obviamente. 

Olvídate de contratos y de regalar tu dinero a los listos (funcivagos incluídos).


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 Oct 2021)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Muy interesante hilo @AYN RANDiano2 . Muy útil.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿dónde se compran los complementos vitamínicos? Supongo que habrá en farmacias pero serán caros.
> ¿Hay alguna otra forma de conseguirlos?



Gimnasios, tiendas de suplementos deportivos, Decartón, y hasta Mencabrona. Sino, en la farmacia o parafarmacia más cercana.


----------



## Leunam (30 Oct 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Una chorrada más para que pases por caja y desangrarte. Mi casa en el campo se construyó en los 90 y no tengo ni puta idea si los dueños anteriores llamaron a algún hinjeniero para que certifique que la instalación de la alcachofa y los 2 metros de manguera hasta la placa cumplían estándares de calidad y seguridad.
> 
> No necesitas ningún contrato de suministro con ninguna compañía, simplemente cómprate un par de bombonas de alguien que ya no las usé (en Facebook Marketplace encontrarás muy fácil, o en un rastro) y luego te vas a cualquier gasolinera, las dejas allí y te pillas unas llenas.
> 
> ...



Ya hemos mencionado en el hilo que en el distribuidor de tu zona el contrato te cuesta menos de 4 euros y te da (al menos) dos bombonas (por esos 17€ cada una, sin llevar ninguna a cambio).
La catalítica para la que las quieres no precisan instalación.

Al menos aquí es así.


----------



## Dodoritos (30 Oct 2021)

Yo para conseguir una bombona extra, fui al distribuidor de mi zona, le dije que era para un paellero y me dejaron llevarme una sin contrato ni nada, solo por el precio de la bombona. Si dices que es para una cocina te piden que el tejnico te ponga el ok.

Por probar, no pierdes nada.


----------



## delhierro (30 Oct 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> En este post y en el siguiente da usted la clave.
> Todo el tocho de @AYN RANDiano2 esta muy bien, pero sin un plan de reserva es alargar la agonía.



En realidad, salvo que vivas en el campo con fuente de agua propia el plan es para ganar tiempo. Vamos para un Mad-Max tipo confinamiento pero sin suministros. Si se va todo a la mierda....eso ya es otra cosa.

Y el agua para los urbanitas es la puta clave. Si no hay luz deja de llegar.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## PEPEYE (30 Oct 2021)

delhierro dijo:


> En realidad, salvo que vivas en el campo con fuente de agua propia el plan es para ganar tiempo. Vamos para un Mad-Max tipo confinamiento pero sin suministros. Si se va todo a la mierda....eso ya es otra cosa.
> 
> Y el agua para los urbanitas es la puta clave. Si no hay luz deja de llegar.



Perdon por si me repito, para mi el agua es fundamental. en la ciudad donde vivo y especialmente en mi situacion, no lo va a ser, espero. Dentro de las diferentes fuentes de suministro de agua que tengo preparadas, esta de forma casi anecdotica, son la bañeras que hay en casa. Compre unos tapones que ajustaran perfectamente en el desague y un plastico para poder cubrir la bañera del polvo exterior, lo primero que haria seria llenarlas de agua
Respecto al comentario de la guerra de Sarajevo creo recordar que un superviviente comentaba en una entrevista al preguntarle como se prepararia para una nueva guerra despues de lo que habia aprendido . Entre sus respuestas logicamente armas y municion y mecheros,podrian servir como trueque . Yo como me apoyo en la gente que puede saber mas que yo, compre bastantes mecheros, digamos que varios cientos y no los compre en un estanco o un chino, sencillamente busque en internet empresas que vendian mecheros de propaganda personalizados , pero tambien te los vendian sin personalizar a un coste ridiculo, sobre unos 15 o 20 centimos el mechero, es lo que recuerdo


----------



## Leunam (30 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Hasta que ese hilo aparezca, ¿no puede proporcionar información o sitios dónde buscarla sobre construcción y defensa de viviendas?



Me autocito para enlazar jilo de randiano que toca el tema:





__





Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa p


He escrito ya un hilo explicando como las energías renovables e Internet a mi juicio han desvalorizado los pisos frente a las casas: Inmobiliaria: EMMO energía EÓLICA+FOTOVOLTÁICA+INTERNET han dado ventaja a vivir CASA DE CAMPO versus a otrora ganador PISO CIUDADANO - Burbuja.info - Foro de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pepero200 (30 Oct 2021)

TengomasreservasqueFalete dijo:


> Cierto, pero es una cantidad de agua, pongamos 20 o 25 litros, que utilizado con cabeza, te puede durar varios días
> La cisterna de un inodoro utiliza 10 litros en cada descarga



Llegado el caso y para ciertas cosas nunca utilizaría agua potable para esos menesteres, para eso se puede usar agua de rio, de arroyo, lago ó laguna, etc...de cualquier sitio menos potable que la cosa no estaría para tirar ese líquido tan valioso así que ir buscando donde podéis conseguir agua para el water, pero no tiréis del potable, no jodas.


----------



## vacutator (30 Oct 2021)

pepero200 dijo:


> Llegado el caso y para ciertas cosas nunca utilizaría agua potable para esos menesteres, para eso se puede usar agua de rio, de arroyo, lago ó laguna, etc...de cualquier sitio menos potable que la cosa no estaría para tirar ese líquido tan valioso así que ir buscando donde podéis conseguir agua para el water, pero no tiréis del potable, no jodas.



Si tienes un desumidificador para casa puedes sacar varios litros al día si lo poner en la terraza a funcionar. A no ser qué vivas en un sitio con un clima excesivamente seco


----------



## Perchas (30 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> , son la bañeras que hay en casa. Compre unos tapones que ajustaran perfectamente en el desague y un plastico para poder cubrir la bañera del polvo exterior, lo primero que haria seria llenarlas de agua...........



Difícilmente puedas evitar las perdidas de liquido de las bañeras y lavabos, la perdida no se produce por el tapon hermetico que consigas, lo hace por el exterior de la válvula de desagüe, que no tiene la junta adecuada y se perderá el liquido por el borde del metal y la loza


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (30 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no legumbres secas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gran sabio @AYN RANDiano2 , estoy actualizando el equipamiento y la despensa, de cara a -diversos posibles escenarios- (supervivencia en el hogar, supervivencia durante el traslado entre el hogar habitual y el refugio rural, filomenas, apagones, desabastecimientos, etc.etc.).

RESPECTO A LA LEGUMBRE SECA SIN COCINAR

Si bien es imprescindible tener almacenados latunes y conservas cocinadas a raudales (a unas malas, se pueden comer sin cocinar y casi sin cubiertos, ahorrando tiempo y recursos si se tiene prisa por X motivo), me estoy planteando el siguiente escenario con paquetes de legumbre seca, te lo describo a ver qué te parece:

El envase de plástico en el que suelen venir se puede sustituir por otro más resistente, por ejemplo cualquier tarro de cristal de cualquier tamaño.
Supongamos que te preparas una mochila "72"h para, por ejemplo, survivalismo durante un desplazamiento de un punto a otro, que implique varios días de camino.
1- Se pueden meter puñados de legumbre seca en tarros llenos de agua, y estos en la mochila, la noche anterior a su consumo.
2- Al día siguiente sacar de ese tarro la cantidad que se desee comer en ese momento.
3- Hervir agua en un cacillo de A.Inox, que puede ponerse sobre* cualquier hornillo portatil de fabricación casera con latas* (Hornillos de biomasa con latas grandes de tomate, para usar ramitas como combustible, hornillos/anafe de alcohol de los que se construyen con una lata de refresco o 2 latunes pequeños, hornillos de cera y cartón, cera y algodón, etc. Yo recomiendo llevar de varios tipos, caben 2 o 3 hornillos de alcohol o cera dentro de un hornillo para maderitas/ ex-lata de tomate, y se pueden usar los primeros para secar el combustible del segundo, siendo este (ramitas) casi ilimitado de encontrar)
4-Cocer el puñado de legumbre deseado en el cacillo.
5-Comerse esa legumbre, teniendo almacenada más en un bote con agua, ya reblandecida, para en las siguientes comidas repetir el proceso 3 y 4.

Siempre será más sencillo comerse un latún o un bote de conservas, pero tal vez se pueda alternar con esto y tener un mayor aporte nutricional, o menor cantidad de posibles tóxicos de los envases de metal o fallos en el vacío de las conservas.

¿Qué opina ud.?


RedNeck FireBox Como hacer tu hornillo de biomasa simple y eficiente - YouTube


----------



## skifi (30 Oct 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> Si tienes un desumidificador para casa puedes sacar varios litros al día si lo poner en la terraza a funcionar. A no ser qué vivas en un sitio con un clima excesivamente seco



Pero eso te da agua destilada, creo, que no se puede beber directamente


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Hanselcat (30 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fabada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Opción suicida. Eso es puro veneno.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Oct 2021)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Opción suicida. Eso es puro veneno.



Por qué?


----------



## Khmelnitsky (30 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Cierto.
> Yo tengo en casa dos de propano. Las llevo a la gasolinera y me dan dos llenas sin pedirme contrato ni nada en vinagre. *En milanuncios hay montones de personas que venden bombonas viejas*. Hágase con una.
> Por cierto, en la gasolinera he visto que tienen de la competencia (de repsol en gasolinera cepsa, por ejemplo) igual los empleados tienen un chanchullo y venden bajo cuerda.



Yo estuve buscando para comprar estos días y en esa página que Ud refiere no encontré ni una. 
Donde se consiguen es en Facebook Marketplace, por lo general piden €10 pero si se está al loro a veces se pueden encontrar por 7 u 8.


----------



## Hanselcat (30 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por qué?



Le comento:
Padezco de hernia de hiato y esta opción alimenticia es altamente ácida (para mi y para cualquiera) y conozco bien los efectos terribles que provoca sobre el proceso digestivo.


----------



## vacutator (30 Oct 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Pero eso te da agua destilada, creo, que no se puede beber directamente



De eso ya no tengo ni idea. Yo lo decía por el comentario del otro forero que decía que el agua embotellada había que reservarla para beber y yo he propuesto esta otra idea para recolectar agua para fregar o para el WC.

Desconozco si el agua del ambiente correctamente purificada se puede beber


----------



## Hanselcat (30 Oct 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> De eso ya no tengo ni idea. Yo lo decía por el comentario del otro forero que decía que el agua embotellada había que reservarla para beber y yo he propuesto esta otra idea para recolectar agua para fregar o para el WC.
> 
> Desconozco si el agua del ambiente correctamente purificada se puede beber



El agua destilada es agua. Se puede beber, pero la que extrae un dehumificador habría que hervirla o tratarla antes de su consumo.


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2021)

http://www.bielasycadelas.com/recursos-viajeros/como-potabilizar-el-agua/


----------



## Raulisimo (30 Oct 2021)

Habrá quien piense que la doritocueva es el paraíso.

Para los demás...


----------



## viogenes (30 Oct 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Yo estuve buscando para comprar estos días y en esa página que Ud refiere no encontré ni una.
> Donde se consiguen es en Facebook Marketplace, por lo general piden €10 pero si se está al loro a veces se pueden encontrar por 7 u 8.




Así, a bote pronto.




Se acerca Ud a un camping, y seguro que tienen alguna que dejó alguien. Hasta que se empezó a habla del apagón, para mucha gente que pasó a gas ciudad o a vitro/inducción, las bombonas eran una molestia "por la que no te dan nada". Mi suegra tenía dos de 10/12 años al lado de la churraquera, entre la leña... Yo le dije cientos de veces que se las diese a los amables señores de tez morena que van recogiendo chatarra.


----------



## viogenes (30 Oct 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> Puedes esconder tu huerto, o bien plantandolo entre árboles frutales si los tienes, o plantando zarzas en la linde de tu terreno. Al poco tiempo las zarzas crecerán un montón y esconderan lo que haya detrás. Lo podrán ver desde un terreno elevado, pero es una ayuda.




De vez en cuando, un helicóptero de la poli se para encima de casa de mi vecino. Se tira un minuto parado, a una altura que puedo ver a los pilotos (les saludo y responden). Luego se va a otras casa y va haciendo lo mismo. Yo creía que vigilaban las casas de algunos vips (mi vecino es un pez muy gordo). Cuando se lo comenté a otra persona, se echó a reir y me dijo que buscan plantaciones de marihuana.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (30 Oct 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Yo también opino que se está más seguro en el campo.
> 
> Hay mucho sitio donde esconderse y donde esconder comida, *puedes cazar, recoger frutas, pescar, conseguir agua...*





Como a los millones de urbanitas también se le ocurriese tan original idea tendrías una esperanza de vida de días.


----------



## viogenes (30 Oct 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Pero eso te da agua destilada, creo, que no se puede beber directamente



Ojalá fuese destilada. Es agua conseguida por la condensación de la humedad de la habitación donde esté el chisme. La misma que se condensa en las ventanas de aluminio sin rpt cuando hace frío.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (30 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Aunque no haya agua en las casas habría suministro de agua con camiones cisterna etc, es mucho mejor tener varias bolsas de leche en polvo o condensada que dura años, la leche de brik caduca a los 3 meses aproximadamente.




Camiones cisterna en mitad de un madmax para abastecer a 46 millones de personas diariamente, no sé Rick...


----------



## piru (31 Oct 2021)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Le comento:
> Padezco de hernia de hiato y esta opción alimenticia es altamente ácida (para mi y para cualquiera) y conozco bien los efectos terribles que provoca sobre el proceso digestivo.




Esto es aplicable a todas las legumbres.


----------



## PEPEYE (31 Oct 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> Difícilmente puedas evitar las perdidas de liquido de las bañeras y lavabos, la perdida no se produce por el tapon hermetico que consigas, lo hace por el exterior de la válvula de desagüe, que no tiene la junta adecuada y se perderá el liquido por el borde del metal y la



Gracias lo observare, hice una prueba de varios días y no aprecie una perdida significatiba, de todas maneras mi "tesoro" es el típico contenedor de líquidos de 1000 litros que tengo en el garaje de casa, con un reductor que me hizo un amigo para tener un caudal manejable


----------



## Hanselcat (31 Oct 2021)

piru dijo:


> Esto es aplicable a todas las legumbres.



Exacto, pero la fabada de lata es la reina.


----------



## Gatoo_ (31 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Como a los millones de urbanitas también se le ocurriese tan original idea tendrías una esperanza de vida de días.



¿Se te ocurre algo mejor?


----------



## EXTOUAREG (31 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Camiones cisterna en mitad de un madmax para abastecer a 46 millones de personas diariamente, no sé Rick...



O sea que según tú si hay apagón y desabastecimiento 46 millones de personas morirán de sed a los 5 días ya que sin agua el cuerpo humano no resiste.


----------



## Cymoril (31 Oct 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> Hoy he ido a un Makro de Madrid a buscar una hoya de 17 litros de inoxidable, 28,50 €, ¿sabeis para que?, para cocer 40 kilos de huesos de jamón Ibérico de Montanera que me han regalado los de Covap, segun me ha explicado mi tia,"l_os cueces a fuego muy muy lento varias horas, despues filtras el "cardo" y lo pones a cocer muy lento hasta reducirlo a una forma espesa y ya tienes sustancia que no habrá nada igual que supere en sabor y calidad fácil de guardar para usar en sopas, etc. _Ciertamente me ha dejado un olor en el garaje a ibérico muy agradable
> 
> Así, que ahora toca cortar los huesos con la circular, montar el hornillo paellero y continuar con el proceso, os pondré fotos e todo



Caldo de huesos, muy bueno para las articulaciones. Yo lo guardo en cubiteras en el congelador y puedes añadirlo a guisos y sopas para darle sabor.


----------



## viogenes (31 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver:

Con lo del confinamiento se agotaron las mascarillas, el papel de culo, los limpiadores y poco más. Y la gente se quedó en su casita encerrada, situación que fue perfectamente controlada por la policía y militares.

Ahora el miedo es que haya apagones. Al margen de que pueda ocurrir o no, ¿Qué problema tiene un apagón? Que no funcionen un montón de cosas, si, pero que al final nos obligarían a encerrarnos en casa, viendo como se descongela la comida del congelador y posiblemente sin agua. como el confinamiento pero más duro. El que se haya preparado puede aguantar todo lo que quiera, pero esto es como en el anuncio de la crisis del petróleo: "aunque Ud. pueda pagarlo, España no puede" (yo lo vi por la tele, soy pollavieja). Por mucho que uno pueda aguantar, millones de habitantes del país no podrán y mire Ud. por donde, precisamente los llamados "más desfavorecidos" son los que menos hormiguitas son y más exigentes a la hora de exigir su tajada. Vamos, que si la cosa se extendiese en el tiempo yo creo que el problema no sería pasar hambre o frío, sino que sería conservar el pellejo. Hablar de plantar huertos, fabricar encurtidos... me parece un buen ejercicio mental, pero la realidad es que si se llegase a producir una situación en España que hiciese necesario utilizar esas habilidades, lo más preperista es NO ESTAR EN ESPAÑA EN ESE MOMENTO. Está muy bien prepararse para una calamidad, sobre todo siguiendo la filosofía de este hilo, esto es, cosas útiles pero que no suponen un esfuerzo desmesurado. Pero los que habláis de armas, atrincherarse, etc. ¿tenéis el pasaporte en Regla? ¿documentos justificativos de los títulos universitarios o académicos?, ¿un plan de fugas?.

Yo tengo la suerte de vivir en una casa con finca. Estuve muy relajado durante el confinamiento. Pero si se diese un ambiente de sálvese quien pueda no estaría tranquilo en casa, sabiendo que vendrían a por lo mío en cualquier momento. Y ni cerrojos, ni ballestas, ni cerbatanas con pica pica. Yo me largo. Y si no puedo escapar, metería lo que pudiese en la autocaravana y me iría a un sitio en medio del monte, o robaría un barco y me alejaría de tierra.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2021)

Ventajas de tener una DESPENSA Joaquín Costiana que permita sobrevivir al menos 2 meses:

1. Probabilidades de supervivencia mejoradas en caso de rotura de cadena de suministros.

2. Mayor estabilidad social: Sociedad más resistente a disturbios si se rompe la cadena de suministros.

3. Mayor autonomía y responsabilidad personal. Uno asume la responsabilidad de sus suministros personales, al menos por un tiempo.

4. Comprensión de lo dependientes que somos de la cadena de suministros y lo importante que es esta. Uno deja de "dar por hecho" que siempre va a haber de todo a la venta.

5. Estetización de algo tan prosáico como _*Hacer la compra*_, que pasa a ser _*Aprovisionamiento de bienes de supervivencia para catástrofes*_. Ir a hacer la compra deja de ser un "rollo" y pasa a ser una excitante "operación (para) militar, dentro del OBOSC:






Mad Max: - OBOSC 3: Elogio y Teoría de lo PARAMILITAR como ideal vital. Florilegio Metáforas Paramilitares para


Hilo spin off de mi hilo sobre mi filosofía, El Objetivismo Oscuro: OBOSC, OBJETIVISMO OSCURO. Hilo-Fundación de mi Movimiento Filosófico-Religioso. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía Sociedad: OBOSC II: Eudemonología y "Emblemas" Renacentistas del OBJETIVISMO OSCURO: Fórmulas filosóficas para...




www.burbuja.info





En Suiza compre una cajita como esta:







_*Reserva de guerra*_, se puede leer. Dentro hay...velas.

Esta cajita me fascinó y me fascina. Es un objeto-resumen de otra cultura: La cultura de defensa civil suiza.

Uno no tiene en casa *"velas por si se va la luz"*, tiene algo mucho más excitante y grave: Tiene una _*reserva de guerra de velas*_.

Lo mismo uno no va de (aburridas) compras. Uno va a suplementar su _*Kriegsreserve*_ de víveres de supervivencia.

Mi hilo sobre Suizadas:






SUIZAdas: "Der totale Widerstand", RESISTENCIA TOTAL. Manual Ejército Suizo para Guerrillero civil c


Encantadora SUIZAda de 1957: Total Resistance (book) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia A los que conocemos la palabra "Klein" (pequeño) por la entrañable "Eine Kleine Nacht Musik" (Pequeña música nocturna) de Mozart nos choca ver esa entrañable palabra en el terrible compuesto...




www.burbuja.info





El libro que da título añ hilo es 100% prepper. Es un manual sobre qué hacer si Suiza es invadida. Hablan de *kleinkrieg *o sea, pequeña guerra, o sea...guerrilla. Nuestra invención genuinamente española.

Suiza es el país del cual deberíamos aprender los españoles: Perfecta integración de 4 idiomas, 2 religiones y 3 grupos étnicos, políticas inmigratorias 1.000.000 de veces mejores que las nuestras, patriotismo dual de cantón y confederación (bandera cantonal y suizas juntas)...ser español y ver Suiza es llorar: hacemos justo lo contrario que ellos, y así nos va. _*¡País!*_


----------



## viogenes (31 Oct 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Ventajas de tener una DESPENSA Joaquín Costiana que permita sobrevivir al menos 2 meses:
> 
> 1. Probabilidades de supervivencia mejoradas en caso de rotura de cadena de suministros.
> 
> ...



Si hombre, y Japón.
Pero estamos en España. A nuestro alrededor tenemos personas maravillosas y gentuza despreciable. Pero no estamos unidos. Somos los hijos de Numancia, el Monte Medulio y el Alcázar, que tras cuatro décadas de tratamiento intensivo hemos llegado a lo que somos. Si las cosas se ponen chungas, ¿confía Ud. en sus vecinos? Yo, como colectivo ni de coña, pero seguro que individualmente me encontraré con personas que superarán a cualquier suizo.


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (31 Oct 2021)

aprovecho para preguntar a los expertos del foro sobre estos temas , que embutidos recomiendan almacenar , que duren años o por lo menos muchos meses ... como han apuntado antes , si compras queso en el super te viene con una fecha de caducidad y no muy larga , lo mismo pasa con el embutido como el jamon .

entiendo entonces que para que estas cosas duren mucho , a pesar de que las del super estan envasadas al vacio , tienen que ser en piezas enteras , es decir , si es un queso que sea la bola entera de queso , si es jamon , que sean una pata de jamon , etc ... 

me interesa este tema especialmente por que creo que la carne es una pieza fundamental de la alimentacion y a la vez parece ser la mas dificil de conservar por largo tiempo sin frigorifico ...


otra cosa , como entiendo que muchas de las partes que mas vitaminas y nutrientes tienen , no son las que solemos comer , como musculo y tal , si no mas bien los despojos y la casqueria , y esto me parece , como a la mayoria hoy dia creo ( cuando yo era pequeño si que recuerdo a mis abuelos ir a comprar casqueria como higados , cerebros , etc ... habia tiendas especializadas y todo ) muy asqueroso , creo que he encontrado la forma de incorporar a la dieta todo esto de forma mas agradable . En mi caso he incrementado el consumo de pate , es barato , dura años y a pesar de que el higado cocinado normal no me gusta , en formato pate si .

lo mismo he pensado con las salchichas ... no las buenas buenas , si no las de supermercado , las tipo Oscar Mayer y tal . Todo el mundo sabe que estan hechas con las peores partes del animal , lo que no se puede vender suelto lo meten ahi , como ojos , pulmones , tripas , higado , etc ...

bueno esto que se supone que es algo muy malo , a mi me parece muy interesante , por que es una forma de comer todas esas partes que sale muy barata y sabe bien . 

que pensais sobre esto ? 

un saludo


----------



## MAUSER (31 Oct 2021)

*@AYN RANDiano2 *he comprado el filtro katadin de la palanquita y tengo una piscina de 70k litros, tapada con cubierta, llenos el invierno pasado con agua de lluvia. Crees que me faltará agua?


----------



## BHAN83 (31 Oct 2021)

Si un producto que consumes cotidianamente tarda en caducar 5 años (como una lata de conservas) puedes guardar un buffer (analogia al concepto en programacion) equivalente a lo que suelas consumir 2 años, e ir gastando los mas viejos, y reponiendo la misma cantidad segun consumas.

Así siempre tendrás una reserva para 2 años, a coste cero.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2021)

Hanselcat dijo:


> El agua destilada es agua. Se puede beber, pero la que extrae un dehumificador habría que hervirla o tratarla antes de su consumo.



Se le echan unos chorros de agua de mar para que tengan minerales requeridos. Gratis de recoger y almacenar previamenteen recipientes adecuados. 
Proporción 1/5 más o menos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2021)

Claro claro, en semejante situación iban a estar las fronteras y aduanas listas para que pases tu y otros cuarenta y pico millones como tú... 



viogenes dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> Con lo del confinamiento se agotaron las mascarillas, el papel de culo, los limpiadores y poco más. Y la gente se quedó en su casita encerrada, situación que fue perfectamente controlada por la policía y militares.
> 
> ...


----------



## Khmelnitsky (31 Oct 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Así, a bote pronto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 822881
> 
> ...



_Hanonadado_ me _ayo_.
Yo me pasé varios días buscando en ese sitio del que Ud me habla y sin éxito. Para luego enterarme que la compraventa de estas botellas es ilegal por ser las mismas, propiedad de la distribuidora.

Y luego, sabiendo la cantidad de chusma que pulula por redes sociales, me vino a la cabeza la idea de que allí en Marketplace pillado seguro.

Lo del cámping no se me había ocurrido, me apunto la sugerencia para la próxima vez.


----------



## silverdaemon (31 Oct 2021)

gran hilo @AYN RANDiano2

voy a retomar un tema que ya salió antes que es el del *RIESGO DE BOTULISMO* en las conservas

aunque no tengo una enorme despensa si tengo unos cuantos frascos y latas de esas que caducan en cuatro o cinco años y creo que * la tapa de seguridad no es un riesgo estadísticamente relevante**.* Me explico:

-Según la información que he recogido

Los alimentos en conserva envasados en la casa y el botulismo | Seguridad alimenticia | CDC

El CDC americano refiere el botulismo como un riesgo para envasado casero pero no dice nada en el mismo artículo de la existencia de riesgo para envasados industriales. Lo cual no implica riesgo nulo (ver mas abajo)

La señal que te avisa de que puedes intoxicarte con un bote de conservas (lavanguardia.com)

Tenemos que tener en cuenta que ls conservas industriales se someten a un tratamiento térmico de esterilización. Pero es que ademas, si el vacio se perdiese y las bacterias volviesen a brotar, y en concreto te toque la del botulismo sin que haya algún otro deterioro de color y olor (probable? no lo se) aun tienes una última prueba de seguridad: que es que aun cuando el bote no tenga tapa de seguridad (la que hace POP al abrirla) si el vacío esta hecho te va a costar abrirla.

No se los demas foreros, pero yo no soy precisamente un enclenque y abrir cualquier frasco a pulso me cuesta y normalmente tengo que arrearle unos goles o meterle un cuchillo en punta para quitar el vacio antes de lograr desenroscar la tapa.

En mi opinión, simplemente con tener la PRECAUCIÓN de probar la rosca (que este fuerte la tapa) antes de arrearle los golpes, debería ser mas que suficiente.

Además, tenemos por otra parte el problema de las latas industriales. Las de pescado, pimientos, espárragos etc....toda la vida (creo que lo aprendí en el mítico MAS VALE PREVENIR de TVE) he comprobado que las latas no tienen aspecto de hinchazón, porque según contaba SANCHEZ OCAÑA (el presentador) si una lata tiene botulismo tendrá aspecto de estar hinchada.

Me imagino que el verdadero riesgo está en tener la mala suerte de que el botulismo se acabe de empezar a desarrollar sin que se haya emitido suficiente ¿gas? para que la lata se hinche. Y me imagino que si hay botulismo el frasco sin tapa de seguridad tambien debería presentar una cierta curvatura en la tapa (no son mucho mas rígidas que el metal de una lata de sardinas).

Si realmente el frasco sin tapa de seguridad fuera un riesgo relevante, no habrá marcas blancas de grandes supermercados que prescindiesen del mismo (por lo de las demandas judiciales y pérdida del prestigio ) y yo tengo conservas de verdura (macedonia de verdura de la que se echa a la carne guisada, comprada recientemente) y no tiene tapa de seguridad.

Otro argumento es el de las noticias. Todos los años hay intoxicaciones por salmonella (por mahonesa casera) y las pocas noticias que salen de botulismo casi siempre son por CONSERVAS CASERAS

• Botulismo: número de casos confirmados por país Europa | Statista

En España en 2020 solo hubo 3 casos de botulismo. Apostaría que la increible relevancia estadística de ITALIA (totalmente fuera de rango) es por la costumbre de hacer conservas caseras en el empobrecido sur del pais.

el problema es que en efecto ,como @AYN RANDiano2 apunta, no hay un riesgo cero en conservas industriales

El botulismo de los bomberos fue causado por una lata de judías (elperiodico.com)

y si, también puede salir botulismo en el alimento estandar madmaxista del foro, el LATUN en conserva industrial

Botulismo, la última alerta alimentaria (lasexta.com)

a finales de 2019 se dió un caso


----------



## Khmelnitsky (31 Oct 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Ya hemos mencionado en el hilo que en el distribuidor de tu zona el contrato te cuesta menos de 4 euros y te da (al menos) dos bombonas (por esos 17€ cada una, sin llevar ninguna a cambio).
> La catalítica para la que las quieres no precisan instalación.
> 
> Al menos aquí es así.



Hace cosa de 2 años llamé al distribuidor de mi zona para averiguar qué debía hacer para poder coger bombonas llenas del camión que viene periódicamente por la zona semi rural donde vivo. 

Me salieron con eso de certificar instalación y tal y como no pensaba pasar por caja para que un listo me dijera que las abrazaderas de la manguera estaba bien apretada y tal, me olvidé del tema y seguí comprando en gasolinera. 

Eso que dices no está mal, pero yo quería _stockearme_ (acopiar) para tener al menos una bombona llena de repuesto por cada una instalada y para eso sí o sí necesitaba hacerme con bombonas propias. Si no, no sé a quién le colaría el cuento de que tengo 6 estufas a butano. 

Al final fui comprando bombonas según encontraba a buen precio y ahora me he hecho con 6 de ellas (además de las 4 que tenía originalmente), así que es cuestión de esperar que se vacíen 2 para salir a por nuevas. 

Pero voy a averiguar lo del camión, que me renta más ir a por ellas a 500 metros de mi casa que a 8 kilómetros.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (31 Oct 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si un producto que consumes cotidianamente tarda en caducar 5 años (como una lata de conservas) puedes guardar un buffer (analogia al concepto en programacion) equivalente a lo que suelas consumir 2 años, e ir gastando los mas viejos, y reponiendo la misma cantidad segun consumas.
> 
> Así siempre tendrás una reserva para 2 años, a coste cero.
> [/Q



Le paso al primer post porque tiene usted el don de la concisión, del cual yo carezco.

Ha resumido usted el propósito del hilo en 3 líneas.


----------



## Riviere (31 Oct 2021)

Os cuento que : por mi afición a la etnografia estoy al tanto e investigo las técnicas antiguas de obtención de recursos. Y por todo éllo os digo que : no está de más aprender a hacer lejía, que es super fácil, jabón y otras cosas al modo antiguo. Aprender a cazar y pescar y a procesar esa caza. Aprender a conservar alimentos y sus técnicas. De manera que seamos menos dependientes en caso de Mad Max.


----------



## Donnie (31 Oct 2021)

Perchas dijo:


> Hoy he ido a un Makro de Madrid a buscar una hoya de 17 litros de inoxidable, 28,50 €, ¿sabeis para que?, para cocer 40 kilos de huesos de jamón Ibérico de Montanera que me han regalado los de Covap, segun me ha explicado mi tia,"l_os cueces a fuego muy muy lento varias horas, despues filtras el "cardo" y lo pones a cocer muy lento hasta reducirlo a una forma espesa y ya tienes sustancia que no habrá nada igual que supere en sabor y calidad fácil de guardar para usar en sopas, etc. _Ciertamente me ha dejado un olor en el garaje a ibérico muy agradable
> 
> Así, que ahora toca cortar los huesos con la circular, montar el hornillo paellero y continuar con el proceso, os pondré fotos e todo



Obviamente la sopa de huesos es un alimento COJONUDO nutricionalmente hablando.
Tiene un montón de grasas, colágeno y vitaminas.
En los pueblos se hace a FUEGO lento, en la ciudad es una ruina porque tienes que tener la vitro o el gas encendido durante 2 o 3 días.
Yo las hago en una olla lenta eléctrica tipo crotpot. Huesos, zanahorias, ajo, hierbas. Hay miles de recetas por internet, lo importante es que eches la mayor variedad de huesos que tengas.
Luego lo envasas al vacío en botes. Yo lo guardo en frigorífico per seguramente si esté al vacío se conservaría bien en lugar fresco y seco.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Oct 2021)

> Suiza es el país del cual deberíamos aprender los españoles: Perfecta integración de 4 idiomas, 2 religiones y 3 grupos étnicos, políticas inmigratorias 1.000.000 de veces mejores que las nuestras, responsabilidad y autonomía cantonal, patriotismo dual de cantón y confederación (bandera cantonal y suizas juntas)...ser español y ver Suiza es llorar: Hacemos justo lo contrario que ellos, y así nos va.



Vete a dar lecciones a los balcanes


----------



## silverdaemon (31 Oct 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Os cuento que : por mi afición a la etnografia estoy al tanto e investigo las técnicas antiguas de obtención de recursos. Y por todo éllo os digo que : no está de más aprender a hacer lejía, que es super fácil, jabón y otras cosas al modo antiguo. Aprender a cazar y pescar y a procesar esa caza. Aprender a conservar alimentos y sus técnicas. De manera que seamos menos dependientes en caso de Mad Max.



A mi entender en el momento actual no son precisas ese tipo de habilidades porque:

-No hay una guerra cerca, ni amenaza de la misma.

-No es tampoco inminente un desmembramiento del estado

-Existe unos cuerpos policiales y una seguridad ciudadana suficientes

-Existe una red de tiendas abiertas al público y suministradores online para casi cualquier tipo de producto

El tiempo que te va a llevar hacer lejía y jabón de momento no te rentan mientras los puedas comprar hechos y acumular.

Aprender a cazar y pescar? cazar vas a tener a la guardia civil rural pisándote los talones como te pases de listo con el armamento, o el omnipresente riesgo de que el dueño del coto o los paisanos si vas a monte comunal te disparen "accidentalmente". No hace mucho salió en la TV que a los domingueros que van a birlarles las setas les suelen pinchar las ruedas de los coches. Y no me parece moralmente mal, ojo, aunque sea un delito. Es normal que los del pueblo consideren que allí viven para lo bueno y para lo malo, y que el producto de la naturaleza de la zona es suyo.

Lo de pescar todavía si tienes un barco. Pero ten en cuenta que si entramos en una situación madmaxista seria si tu lugar de pesca es una bahía o un rió (donde suele haber riesgo de cotnaminación) seguramente el control microbiológico se deje de hacer y puede que te comas una gastroenteritis de las chungas, sino algo peor.

Conservar alimentos: si tienes tus propios animales y huerto es una buena idea. Pero con la oferta de producto envasado y en conserva que tenemos aun a precio razonable, nuevamente no veo el valor añadido de comprar para envasar, salvo que tengas acceso a mayoristas que te vendan cantidades grandes a muy buen precio. No perdamos de vista el riesgo de botulismo, listeria y otras complicaciones si no cuentas con un equipo semiprofesional que permita un envasado esteril. De lo contrario no vas a poder confiar mucho en la duración de tus conservas.


----------



## Riviere (31 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> A mi entender en el momento actual no son precisas ese tipo de habilidades porque:
> 
> -No hay una guerra cerca, ni amenaza de la misma.
> 
> ...



Todo esto que usted dice está muy bien. Pero convendrá conmigo que el saber no ocupa lugar. Y más vale, a mi juicio, saber hacer lejía con ceniza y agua que saber jugar al candy crash, pongo como ejemplo. Piense que venimos de aquellas técnicas, ¿actualmente, técnicamente superadas?, seguro, pero las bases, son las bases.


----------



## silverdaemon (31 Oct 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Todo esto que usted dice está muy bien. Pero convendrá conmigo que el saber no ocupa lugar. Y más vale, a mi juicio, saber hacer lejía con ceniza y agua que saber jugar al candy crash, pongo como ejemplo. Piense que venimos de aquellas técnicas, ¿actualmente, técnicamente superadas?, seguro, pero las bases, son las bases.



claro hombre  no discuto que saber aplicar este tipo de técnicas y tener claro las precauciones a tomar está muy bien, pero yo a día de hoy lo metería mas dentro del ámbito del hobby madmaxista que de la necesidad imperiosa cara a un posible apagón de varios días.


----------



## Riviere (31 Oct 2021)

silverdaemon dijo:


> claro hombre  no discuto que saber aplicar este tipo de técnicas y tener claro las precauciones a tomar está muy bien, pero yo a día de hoy lo metería mas dentro del ámbito del hobby madmaxista que de la necesidad imperiosa cara a un posible apagón de varios días.



Bueno, yo es que soy de pueblo y me tiran algo estas cosas. Se está perdiendo una sabiduria que dimana de la autarquia de las casas aisladas donde se vivía hace décadas.


----------



## viogenes (31 Oct 2021)

BHAN83 dijo:


> Si un producto que consumes cotidianamente tarda en caducar 5 años (como una lata de conservas) puedes guardar un buffer (analogia al concepto en programacion) equivalente a lo que suelas consumir 2 años, e ir gastando los mas viejos, y reponiendo la misma cantidad segun consumas.
> 
> Así siempre tendrás una reserva para 2 años, a coste cero.



Eso es lo que hago yo, y por varias razones:

1.- Las latas de pescado, con el tiempo están más ricas. Hablo de conservas de calidad. Antaño, las conserveras almacenaban la producción "para que no supieran tanto a pescado". Hoy en día, las latas pasan del autoclave al lineal del super sin enfriarse.

2.- Te permite comprar cuando están baratas y hay ofertas: este verano, compré en el corte inglés online más de 50 botes de bonito de Albo. Entre 70% en la segunda unidad, chequeahorros y más coñas, me salieron a unos 4 euros, menos de la mitad que en otros sitios. En Eroski/Familia tienes las sardinas en oliva extra de Albo a 1.99 con 50% en segunda unidad. Si lo combinas con un descuento de 4 euros en compra de más de 40 euros y otro de 4 por comprar más de 20 en conservas, que me salen cada dos por tres, saco 14 latas a 1,06 euros cada una, precio de lata fabricada en Marruecos o Cabo Verde con aceite de carter.

3.- son un inversión cojonuda. Su valor intrínseco (90 gramos de alimento de gran calidad) se mantiene siempre; hoy haces una comida con una lata, y dentro de 10 años igual, no vas a necesitar más latas para satisfacer la misma necesidad. Pero tienen valor especulativo: en circunstancias normales, tu inversión se mantiene con la inflación, pero si las cosas se ponen chungas, los latunes son una moneda cojonuda: fáciles de transportar, almacenar, esconder... En la guerra la gente cambia joyas, de gran valor antes del conflicto, por una lata, un bote de leche condensada o un chorizo; en esa situación, más vale tener 1000 euros de junio de 2021 en latas, que 1000 euros de joyas. Y si no quieres o no puedes traficar con ellas, siempre puedes comértelas.

Un consejo: Si tenéis latas sin seriegrafía guardadas, hacer una marca con un rotulador indeleble, para saber que hay dentro si se pierde o estropea la cajita de cartón. Lo digo por experiencia. Una vez en un barco tuvimos una vía de agua en la gambuza, y nos quedamos con un montón de latas idénticas que no sabíamos que tenían dentro.


----------



## viogenes (31 Oct 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Claro claro, en semejante situación iban a estar las fronteras y aduanas listas para que pases tu y otros cuarenta y pico millones como tú...



No señor.

Los cuarenta y pico millones no serán como yo (con todo el respeto para ellos). Yo ya me habré largado antes que ellos.
cuando la gente se echó a los mercarroñas a buscar harina y papel de culo, yo estaba en casita con los deberes hechos. Y no me creo más listo que el resto, simplemente he decidido adoptar en la vida la política de "más vale un por si acaso que un quién lo iba a decir". Y me va de coña.

cuando los Nazis, hubo judíos que se fueron de Alemania cuando empezaron a oler el pescao. Discretamente, sin maletas, quizás con diamantes cosidos al dobladillo del pantalón, los niños y la madre un día, el padre y la niña otro.... no les importó dejar atrás la tienda, el banco o el Picasso. Y salvaron el pellejo. Cuando la cosa acabó, ya hicieron por recuperar sus cosas.

Los que se quedaron diciendo: no voy a abandonar lo que tanto me ha costado, seguro que la cosa mejora, etc, etc, llegaron con su maletita en vagón de ganado a un sitio en el que lo primero que les hicieron fue quitarles todas sus pertenencias tan celosamente guardadas hasta el momento.


----------



## Hanselcat (31 Oct 2021)

APACOLIPSISNOW dijo:


> aprovecho para preguntar a los expertos del foro sobre estos temas , que embutidos recomiendan almacenar , que duren años o por lo menos muchos meses ... como han apuntado antes , si compras queso en el super te viene con una fecha de caducidad y no muy larga , lo mismo pasa con el embutido como el jamon .
> 
> entiendo entonces que para que estas cosas duren mucho , a pesar de que las del super estan envasadas al vacio , tienen que ser en piezas enteras , es decir , si es un queso que sea la bola entera de queso , si es jamon , que sean una pata de jamon , etc ...
> 
> ...



Los embutidos caseros tienen mucho aguante. Tan solo pierden elasticidad con el paso del tiempo, pero bien que te puedes comer un salchichón o chorizo o jamón con varios años, si no te importa romperte un diente en el proceso.
En el lidl venden embutidos envasados al vacío con fechas de caducidad de dos años y de calidad muy aceptable.
Si tienes sitio adecuado, puedes comprar algunos jamones con poca curación (8 ó 10 meses) y darles la curación tu de cara a 24 ó 30 meses. Más allá de esa fecha siempre tendrás una buena base para caldos.


----------



## Leunam (31 Oct 2021)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> Hace cosa de 2 años llamé al distribuidor de mi zona para averiguar qué debía hacer para poder coger bombonas llenas del camión que viene periódicamente por la zona semi rural donde vivo.
> 
> Me salieron con eso de certificar instalación y tal y como no pensaba pasar por caja para que un listo me dijera que las abrazaderas de la manguera estaba bien apretada y tal, me olvidé del tema y seguí comprando en gasolinera.
> 
> ...



Por si es de ayuda, una cocina de gas colocada en una terraza tampoco requiere certificación (si es interior miran que tengas rejillas de ventilación).
Desconozco si hay tope de bombonas por cada aparato. A mí me han traído 4 sin más explicaciones que dos para la catalítica y dos para la cocina.
Si alguno pide más y se las niegan que ponga el tope.


----------



## vacutator (31 Oct 2021)

Yo tengo el abastecimiento dividido en 3 bloques.

Bloque 1- Corto plazo:

Para aguantar 2 semanas sin comprar, que básicamente es tener la nevera y el congelador lleno y una despensa 

Intento mantener lo siguiente y cuando se va gastando reponerlo para que siempre estén la misma cantidad:

3 docenas de huevos en la nevera
4 chorizos
Muchas patatas
Manzanas y naranjas
2 packs de 8 yogures
carne y pescado congelados
leche para 2 semanas
verduras en lata
garbanzos
... 
(cada uno sabría lo que debe almacenar de sobra)


Bloque 2- Medio plazo

Comida en conserva que caduca en 1 o 2 años, conservas de varios tipos, latas, botes de verdura, tomate frito, pan tostado, garrafas de agua de 8L (24 unidades) , ...

En general para poder aguantar sin comprar otro mes aproximadamente a parte de lo del "bloque 1" y a su vez me sirve para ir usando lo que haga falta, ya sean conservas, leche etc.. e ir reponiendo mientras se pueda ir a comprar.


En este punto tengo planes de comida que voy reponiendo tanto en la nevera y en la despensa y que da la sensación que nunca se gasta porque seguimos teniendo siempre lo mismo y variado


Bloque 3 - Largo plazo

Alimentos que caducan en el 2025 o más. Es una despensa para olvidarme de ella hasta dentro de 2 años y con la que podríamos subsistir 3 meses en caso de catástrofe prolongada.

En esa despensa tengo muchas latas de Codornices en escabeche ( 3 euros ) para no comet sólo pescado enlatado, a parte de lo típico de garbanzos en cristal, verduras, paté ,....


La cuestión es hacer una vida normal con todo cubierto en casa en varios niveles y aunque hubiera desabastecimiento podrías ir reponiendo sin llamar la atención.

¿Que implantan una cartilla de racionamiento? Pues sigues yendo a comprar lo justo para reponer lo que vas gastando

¿ que se gasta más rápido que lo que te dejan reponer ? Pues está en una ventaja superior al 99% de los ciudadanos

¿Que tienes que tirar de la reserva de emergencia de largo plazo ? Pues significaría que muchísima gente ya se estaría muriendo de hambre y serías de los pocos sin esos problemas por lo que descarto esta situación sin que se produzca una guerra real.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Oct 2021)

Por supuesto, tú eres especial, cómo no! 



viogenes dijo:


> No señor.
> 
> Los cuarenta y pico millones no serán como yo (con todo el respeto para ellos). Yo ya me habré largado antes que ellos.
> cuando la gente se echó a los mercarroñas a buscar harina y papel de culo, yo estaba en casita con los deberes hechos. Y no me creo más listo que el resto, simplemente he decidido adoptar en la vida la política de "más vale un por si acaso que un quién lo iba a decir". Y me va de coña.
> ...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (31 Oct 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Hoy oia en un video reciente de youtube, que mil millones de personas vivian sin electricidad



Pues porque se habran himformado en foroburbuja de como sobrevir, seguramente.


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (31 Oct 2021)

Sawa dijo:


> Voy a dar mi opinión, que no será del agrado de todos, pero espero que a algunos les sirva.
> Lo que se avecina es un ritual sacrificial de dimensiones "apocalípticas", así ha sido diseñado desde hace mucho, mucho tiempo.
> Las ciudades han sido concebidas como altares sacrificiales precisamente para esta gran ocasión, aunque os parezca mentira. Es mejor una puta cuadra en un pueblo que un piso de puta madre en una ciudad. Con esto quiero decir que el que realmente se quiera preparar para lo que viene debe buscar de una forma u otra una vía de escape a entorno rural, sin este requisito todo lo demás no le servirá de nada.
> Os pondré un ejemplo para que me entendáis, si viene un tsunami el primer requisito es huir de la costa que este expuesta a su capacidad destructiva, luego viene todo lo demás. Las ciudades son costas ante un Tsunami de envergadura impensable para los humanos que las habitan.
> ...



como esta eso de las armas?


----------



## SquierRogers (31 Oct 2021)

Resulta gracioso.. hace mas de un mes que compre en 4 sitios distintos ofertas de latunes, lengumbres, agua, papel y un largo etc de cosas no pedecederas y con caducidad de varios años que me permitirían en caso de por lo que sea, ponerse la cosa fea no necesitar salir de mi casa con mi familia fácilmente un mes largo o dos.. 

Y era un loco por anticiparme... Ahora me descojono de muchos que se reían de mi empiezan a almacenar por si acaso, cuando lo comprado hace mas de un mes (calculo unos 500€ guardados como si no existieran en mi casa) hoy todo lo comprado seria mas caro... No tengo nada que perder y si no pasa nada, pues tengo comida de la que puedo ir tirando meses sin volver a comprar latunes, papel, etc

La clave creo es comprar cosas que si no ocurre nada no pierdes o tienen una utilidad, por ejemplo he pillado el famoso campingas y una caja cartuchos de gas en amazon que ahora o esta agotado o tarda de un mes a dos meses (cuando a mi me tardo un dia) y si no pasa nada para hacer paellas en el campo servirían.


----------



## Insert Coin (31 Oct 2021)

Otra noticia tranquilizadora...









Los agricultores paran máquinas


La brutal subida de los costes anticipa significativos recortes de producción: Parte del campo renuncia a sembrar ante la imposibilidad de asumirlos




www.levante-emv.com





Los agricultores paran máquinas

La brutal subida de los costes anticipa significativos recortes de producción: Parte del campo renuncia a sembrar ante la imposibilidad de asumirlos

El alza global en las materias primas y la energía, el colapso en los puertos internacionales y el rally alcista de los fletes marítimos están pasando factura en el sector agrario de toda España, incluida la Comunitat Valenciana. En el último trimestre se ha agudizado esta tendencia al dispararse en un 300% el precio de la energía, un 100% el de los fertilizantes, entre un 40% y el 60% el del gasóleo, un 50% el de los plásticos, un 30% el del agua y un 25%, el de los piensos para ganado. Sin duda, se trata de récords históricos en los costes de explotación en el campo.
Tanto es así, que colocar en camión de 2.500kg de abono a pie de finca tenía un coste de 4.000 euros en la campaña pasada y en la actualidad se sitúa entre 8.000 y 10.000 euros. Una parte importante de los cerealistas han renunciado al preabonado en la sementera ante la imposibilidad de asumir ese coste. En el caso del regadío en olivar, el incremento de la factura energética ha elevado los costes por hectárea 160 euros, situando el aumento en una explotación media (25 hectáreas) en 4.000 euros respecto al año anterior.
En ganadería, la suma del aumento del coste de la alimentación animal y la luz eleva 2.300 euros los gastos en una granja media de 80-100 vacas. Tal como constata la Coordinadora de Organizaciones de Agricultores y Ganaderos (COAG), esa brutal subida anticipa significativos recortes de producción en el campo español, que renuncia a sembrar ante la imposibilidad de asumirlos.

Crece el paro

El mercado laboral también se resiente en el campo. El paro agrícola ha subido un 17,3% en el tercer trimestre del año en comparación con el segundo, hasta situarse en 194.400 personas, según la Encuesta de Población Activa (EPA), difundida por el Instituto Nacional de Estadística (INE). Así, el número de desempleados se incrementó en 28.700 personas. Esta subida trimestral del paro agrícola, junto con los sectores de servicios y construcción, contrasta con la reducción registrada a nivel de personas, que ha bajado un 4% hasta situarse en 3,4 millones.
Sin duda, la preocupación en el campo crece ante la imposibilidad de trasladar este vertiginoso aumento de costes a los precios de las producciones agrarias. Por eso, COAG exige a las principales cadenas de distribución que ajusten márgenes y trasladen el aumento de costes a los precios pagados a agricultores y ganaderos.
«La contención de precios al consumidor y el control de la inflación no puede recaer una vez más sobre las castigadas espaldas de los hombres y mujeres del campo. Las primeras subidas que se están dando en punto de venta, sobre todo en cárnicos, no están teniendo su reflejo en los precios percibidos por los productores. Resulta estratégico mantener nuestro tejido productivo local con vida. ¿Qué hubiese pasado si en estos momentos, con el colapso del transporte marítimo internacional, para llenar las estanterías de nuestros supermercados dependiéramos del exterior?», explica Miguel Padilla, secretario general de COAG.
Los agricultores exigen al Ministerio de Agricultura que se refuercen los controles e inspecciones para garantizar el cumplimiento de la Ley de Cadena Alimentaria. «Tenemos una normativa que obliga a que los agricultores y ganaderos perciban un precio que cubra como mínimo los costes. Animamos a todos los productores a que se pongan en contactos con nuestras oficinas ante cualquier indicio de infracción para poder cursar la denuncia correspondiente ante la Agencia de Información y Control Alimentarios», destaca Padilla. Asimismo, desde esta organización se reclama a Gobierno y comunidades autónomas un plan de choque urgente para el sector agrario que recoja medidas de apoyo vía rebajas fiscales y ayudas directas.

Precios de los alimentos

¿Qué pasará con el precio de los alimentos? Pues la patronal del gran consumo descarta la falta de alimentos si bien augura precios más altos. «Las empresas absorben la inflación lo que pueden, pero los precios subirán», aseguró el presidente de la Asociación de Empresas de Gran Consumo (Aecoc), Ignacio González, en el reciente congreso que ha reunido a 800 empresas del sector.
El dirigente de esta organización, que aglutina a firmas como Mercadona, Inditex, Coca-Cola o El Corte Inglés y tiene un peso conjunto del 20 % del PIB, ya anticipa un escenario económico más complicado del que dibuja el Gobierno, sobre todo si eleva la carga fiscal. «Tememos que suban los impuestos, y no es el momento. Si los aumentas, bajas la productividad, perjudicas la competitividad de las empresas y retrasas la recuperación», advierte González.
Aunque las principales compañías de la industria y distribución de España descartan la posibilidad de que haya problemas en el suministro de alimentos y bebidas de cara a Navidad, dan por hecho una subida de precios vinculada al aumento de costes por el encarecimiento de las materias primas, del transporte marítimo y de la energía. Así lo confirmó en una entrevista con Efeagro el presidente de Aecoc, quien lanza un «mensaje de tranquilidad» y garantiza que no habrá desabastecimiento frente a las dificultades que sí se están produciendo para transportar algunos artículos muy demandados en final de año. «No tendremos problemas, no habrá problemas de suministro de alimentos y bebidas como tampoco pasó nada durante la pandemia gracias a que contamos con una cadena de suministro robusta», concluye González.


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Nov 2021)

Aunque he leido gran parte de los mensajes, no he podido leerlos todos.
Quisiera hacer un par de puntualizaciones, aunque puedo estar equivocado
Lo de las placas solares puede si quereis ser una buena idea pero aseguraros de elegir una bateria adecuada, creo que no es lo mismo una bateria para arrancar un vehiculo que exige una pico de potencia importante que una bateria para sevicios, sobre todo por la regeneracion que puede tener a la hora de descargarse por debajo de cierto voltaje
Para los que vivais en zonas de poca insolacion otra posible solucion son los aerogeneradores, me refiero a los que se utilizan , por ejemplo, en los veleros de recreo. El problema es que los que yo conozco hacen ruido, aunque normalmente se pueden apagar, y pienso que no es conveniente llamar la atencion


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> En una situación apocalíptica no interesa tener huerto porque ni siquiera será fácil encontrar productos para fumigar ni agua para regar y los pájaros e insectos se darán un festín.
> 
> Es preferible ubicarse allá donde haya muchos árboles frutales en grandes extensiones para que no falte abastecimiento, por ejemplo en Valencia (naranja, caqui, pomelo, hortalizas y mar), Alicante y Murcia (limón, granada, dátiles, olivas, uvas, almendras, melón, sandía, hortalizas y mar), o Almería mientras dure la huerta. Aparte el clima de estos lugares en invierno es bastante llevadero.



Sería lo primero que yo haría, preparar un huerto, a ser posible de bancal, los pájaros pasarían a ser parte de la dieta, en cuanto a los insectos, muchos de ellos son beneficiosos, por mi experiencia, los más cabrones son los caracoles y babosas, yo hay noches que liquido más de 200, que en caso de necesidad pasarán a la dieta, aunque también pueden servir para ayuda medicinal, y hay fungicidas naturales además, yo no uso nada químico, además de tener abono de conejo y gallina, muchos de los desperdicio se pueden usar para la huerta, huevos, posos café, cáscaras pepino, agua recogida en piscina de 4.000 litros y depósitos de 300 litros...siempre campo, muchos con armas y perros, se podría hacer con los vecinos milicias, hay muchas posibilidades, leña la que quieras, frutales, animales de granja, etc..


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Nov 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Sería lo primero que yo haría, preparar un huerto, a ser posible de bancal, los pájaros pasarían a ser parte de la dieta, en cuanto a los insectos, muchos de ellos son beneficiosos, por mi experiencia, los más cabrones son los caracoles y babosas, yo hay noches que liquido más de 200, que en caso de necesidad pasarán a la dieta, aunque también pueden servir para ayuda medicinal, y hay fungicidas naturales además, yo no uso nada químico, además de tener abono de conejo y gallina, muchos de los desperdicio se pueden usar para la huerta, huevos, posos café, cáscaras pepino, agua recogida en piscina de 4.000 litros y depósitos de 300 litros...siempre campo, muchos con armas y perros, se podría hacer con los vecinos milicias, hay muchas posibilidades, leña la que quieras, frutales, animales de granja, etc..



Son mis impresiones pero si ocurriera algo tipo un PEM extremo, me preocuparia sobretodo los primeros dias o semanas. Pienso que lo mejor es pasar desapercibido, como sino existieses, por ejemplo si alguien pasara cerca de una granja y viera gallinas u oyera un gallo es un reclamo ya que estan podrian investigar


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (1 Nov 2021)

*Supervivencia Polygon
agua lo primero. no os volvais locos. sale mas rentable ir meterle fuego a los responsables. que ponerse a hacer listas de cosas para aguntar las penas

si fuere algo mas 3 dias => vais a morir entre horribles sufrimientos => lo unico rentable es ATACAR
y si no TAMBIEN*









Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


El Viernes 29 de octubre, a las 22 horas, emitiremos en WINWAR TV (https://win-war.org/winwartv/) el programa SUPERVIVENCIA-POLYGON, en el que daremos información detallada de qué estrategias prácticas de supervivencia podemos utilizar para sobrellevar mejor el INVIERNO OSCURO que han...




t.me










soy mas de Pilar Baselga => practico sin irse por las ramas

Lobo Estepario
Forwarded from Laureano Benitez (Laureano)

El Viernes 29 de octubre, a las 22 horas, emitiremos en WINWAR TV (WinWarTV - Win War) el programa SUPERVIVENCIA-POLYGON, en el que daremos información detallada de qué estrategias prácticas de supervivencia podemos utilizar para sobrellevar mejor el INVIERNO OSCURO que han planificado las élites luciferinas, con el fin de intensificar la dictadura globalista. ¡NO TE LO PIERDAS! También se podrá ver en directo y chatear , y en Entra o regístrate para verlo

COMO SOBRELLEVAR EL APAGON GUARRO SABIENDO QUE ES FAKE PARA INTENTAR METER MIEDO Y PRESION PSICOLOGICA

AUN ASI SIEMPRE SE PONEN TOPE DE MADMAXISTAS


PERO POR PILLAR IDEAS

YO SOY DE LOS CREE QUE NI DE COÑA SERIA UN APAGON LARGO EN CASO DE PRODUCIRSE

os digo que no tengo nada que caliente y soy friolero​


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Nov 2021)

Solo quisiera hacer una reflexion y que cada uno actue segun su criterio
Pensais que los alimentos van a bajar de precio?
Si tienes por ejemplo mil euros que no necesitas y los gastas , con cabeza, en un stock de alimentos digamos que para tres meses ¿piensas que habras perdido dinero segun la evolucion que prevees en los precios ?


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (1 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Aunque he leido gran parte de los mensajes, no he podido leerlos todos.
> Quisiera hacer un par de puntualizaciones, aunque puedo estar equivocado
> Lo de las placas solares puede si quereis ser una buena idea pero aseguraros de elegir una bateria adecuada, creo que no es lo mismo una bateria para arrancar un vehiculo que exige una pico de potencia importante que una bateria para sevicios, sobre todo por la regeneracion que puede tener a la hora de descargarse por debajo de cierto voltaje
> Para los que vivais en zonas de poca insolacion otra posible solucion son los aerogeneradores, me refiero a los que se utilizan , por ejemplo, en los veleros de recreo. El problema es que los que yo conozco hacen ruido, aunque normalmente se pueden apagar, y pienso que no es conveniente llamar la atencion




esto es interesante y se deberia abrir un hilo dedicado solo al tema de baterias , placas solares , etc ...


----------



## Sawa (1 Nov 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> como esta eso de las armas?



Sacarte un permiso de armas es muy facil y relativamente barato (200 euros quiero recordar) pues debes sacar permiso de armas y de caza. Otro gasto a sumar son unos 100 euros de un armero k es obligatorio. Mira info por internet. Un examen teorico y uno practico. Son jodidamente fáciles. Cualquier duda me preguntas.


----------



## Hiperboreanwolf (1 Nov 2021)

Sawa dijo:


> Sacarte un permiso de armas es muy facil y relativamente barato (200 euros quiero recordar) pues debes sacar permiso de armas y de caza. Otro gasto a sumar son unos 100 euros de un armero k es obligatorio. Mira info por internet. Un examen teorico y uno practico. Son jodidamente fáciles. Cualquier duda me preguntas.



gracias, ya me informe hoy como es en Alemania. 
es super chungo. muchisimo mas caro y tienes que ir a clases una vez por semana y pasar exámenes cosa qeu yo no puedo porque estoy enferma 
luego el tema dinero y licencia que no te la dan si tienes una enfermedad crónica aunque sea física 
pero alEMANIA ES UNA PUTA MIERDA de pais 
gracias de todas formas me comprare un hacha


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (1 Nov 2021)

Hiperboreanwolf dijo:


> gracias, ya me informe hoy como es en Alemania.
> es super chungo. muchisimo mas caro y tienes que ir a clases una vez por semana y pasar exámenes cosa qeu yo no puedo porque estoy enferma
> luego el tema dinero y licencia que no te la dan si tienes una enfermedad crónica aunque sea física
> pero alEMANIA ES UNA PUTA MIERDA de pais
> gracias de todas formas me comprare un hacha



para compensar , en Alemania cosas como una ballesta de repeticion son consideradas legalmente como juguete y puedes tener sin licencia en casa un bicharraco con una potencia como para atravesar un ñu adulto


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> De vez en cuando, un helicóptero de la poli se para encima de casa de mi vecino. Se tira un minuto parado, a una altura que puedo ver a los pilotos (les saludo y responden). Luego se va a otras casa y va haciendo lo mismo. Yo creía que vigilaban las casas de algunos vips (mi vecino es un pez muy gordo). Cuando se lo comenté a otra persona, se echó a reir y me dijo que buscan plantaciones de marihuana.



Por mi zona idem, y Si que han pillado alguno, yo para cuando el calor es excesivo, pongo una malla de sombreado al 70%, y ayuda, en cuanto al helicóptero me imagino que sería un buen método de ocultar lo qye hubiera debajo.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Camiones cisterna en mitad de un madmax para abastecer a 46 millones de personas diariamente, no sé Rick...



Además se supone que no hay electricidad, estos camiones de donde obtengan el agua, posiblemente Tampoco la tengan, además el agua debe ser tratada y no se podrá, y los camiones tampoco podrán conseguir petróleo, y quién te dice que lo primero que hagan no sea fugarse con el camión a su casa de campo para que su familia tenga agua, lo de los camiones es sólo viable en momentos puntuales cuando el resto funciona, aquí sería un salvase quien pueda, esos mismos conductores también tienen familia y quizás sean burbujos


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> O sea que según tú si hay apagón y desabastecimiento 46 millones de personas morirán de sed a los 5 días ya que sin agua el cuerpo humano no resiste.



Sólo aquellos con ríos cerca, o con agua de caída podrían sobrevivir bien, el resto, agua de piscinas, si tienes suerte alguna olímpica, pero lo de los camiones no se podría, muchas variables, además ¿cuál sería el aliciente para esas personas?, salvo que pertenezcan al ejercito, al resto no puedes obligarles, y sólo si les ofreces comida y agua harían esos viajes, pero mientras tu viajas, quizás tu familia está sola en casa, no, la situación sería muy, muy jodida.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Nov 2021)

Recordad que en los primeros momentos no sobrevive el más preparado sino quien, sencillamente,
*tiene más suerte.*




Así que BUENA SUERTE A TODOS.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Vamos a ver:
> 
> Con lo del confinamiento se agotaron las mascarillas, el papel de culo, los limpiadores y poco más. Y la gente se quedó en su casita encerrada, situación que fue perfectamente controlada por la policía y militares.
> 
> ...



Si sólo pasara de manera local o incluso sólo en España, se recibiría ayuda de Europa, para que esto fuera un desastre real, debería ser que la red de toda Europa cayera...si fuera así, los aviones no volarian, los barcos posiblemente tuvieran un caos a la salida del puerto, si además no se produciría el caos, y las carreteras estarían intransitables de miles de coches parados sin energía, en dos/tres días habría bandas sobre todo organizadas de menas, y de grupos que de por sí usan su número para fechorías, en el caso de irse al campo los urbanitas, cuando decidan tomar esas decisiones, quizás ya sea tarde y no puedan, y si lo consiguen, puede que no sean bien recibidos, salvo que ya tengas conocimiento de pesca, caza, hacer fuego y aperos para ello y siempre y cuando el tiempo acompañe y encuentres una zona idónea, pues todavía, pero una caravana, camper, etc, si consigue llegar a su destino, será muy golosa de asaltar...prefiero mi finca, tengo valla, alambre de espino, perros, defensa, agua, comida, conocimientos de años de agricultura, leña, y conoces a los vecinos, no dejarías que le asaltaran, el próximo serías tú, se formarían antes o después milicias rurales, sobre todo ante el primer ataque, los de ciudad, en casi todos los casos vendrían a pie, bicicleta, pero no en vehículos, en cambio los de campo, tenemos gasoil almacenado, podríamos circular miles de kilómetros, bueno, por lo menos esta es la situación caótica que creo que puede pasar. Un saludo


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Bueno, yo es que soy de pueblo y me tiran algo estas cosas. Se está perdiendo una sabiduria que dimana de la autarquia de las casas aisladas donde se vivía hace décadas.



Te doy toda la razón, lo otro sería en un mundo happy, o uno como el actual, donde supones que hay ley y orden, la cual desaparecerá a los 2/3 días de no tener agua ni electricidad, entonces todo lo aprendido será poco, ahora puede ser un hobbie, en breve te puede salvar la vida, sigue con eso, puede salvar a tu familia.


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (1 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Solo quisiera hacer una reflexion y que cada uno actue segun su criterio
> Pensais que los alimentos van a bajar de precio?
> Si tienes por ejemplo mil euros que no necesitas y los gastas , con cabeza, en un stock de alimentos digamos que para tres meses ¿piensas que habras perdido dinero segun la evolucion que prevees en los precios ?



Están subiendo y mucho, y todavía no se están aplicando muchas subidas a los productos del mercado, si tienes capacidad monetaria y sitio físico y no compras cosas no habituales, será una buena inversión, es como si hubieras comprado 1000 litros de gasoil hace un mes, te habrías ahorrado una pasta


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Nov 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Limpieza corporal que se me acaba de ocurrir.
> 
> Estas esponjas van bien, les echas un chorrito de agua y generan espuma, te frotas el cuerpo una/dos veces a la semana y evitas malos olores/infecciones. Te enjabonas y luego te frotas con una toalla húmeda Yo las veces que las he usado utilizo solo media esponja cada vez:
> 
> ...



Realmente en caso de corte de agua lo único que se necesitaría lavarse es eso: sobacos/genitales/ano/pies y yo añadiría también los pliegues que tenga cada uno (las tetas en las mujeres, debajo de la barriga quien tenga barriga, el ombligo...).


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Nov 2021)

Hay un *sustituto del pan que dura hasta 6 meses* si lo compras con la máxima fecha de caducidad: las llamadas tortillas mexicanas. Las hay de varias marcas y de marca blanca que son mucho más baratas. Yo he comprado una marca barata en Ahorramás, bolsa de 8 "tortillas" por 1 euro, he comprado 10 bolsas que caducan dentro de 5 meses. *NO NECESITAN FRÍO* y se pueden comer solas, sin nada. Pongo esta foto pero vale cualquier marca.


----------



## Mazaldeck (1 Nov 2021)

Ya ha salido el tema del bosnio que comentaba cómo sobrevivió y varios habéis hablado de que usaba mecheros para comerciar/trueques.

Creo recordar que también hablaba de papel higiénico, pasta de dientes y cepillos de dientes.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Hay un *sustituto del pan que dura hasta 6 meses* si lo compras con la máxima fecha de caducidad: las llamadas tortillas mexicanas. Las hay de varias marcas y de marca blanca que son mucho más baratas. Yo he comprado una marca barata en Ahorramás, bolsa de 8 "tortillas" por 1 euro, he comprado 10 bolsas que caducan dentro de 5 meses. *NO NECESITAN FRÍO* y se pueden comer solas, sin nada. Pongo esta foto pero vale cualquier marca.



Mis biscotes integrales duran un año


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mis biscotes integrales duran un año



Si, pero las "tortillas" las puedes rellenar de lo que quieras y hacerte con ellas un rollito o paquetito dulce, salado, de fiambre, vegetal...


----------



## PEPEYE (1 Nov 2021)

APACOLIPSISNOW dijo:


> esto es interesante y se deberia abrir un hilo dedicado solo al tema de baterias , placas solares , etc ...



En internet puedes encontrar bastante informacion en las tiendas on line del ramo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Nov 2021)

menudo monton de mierda


----------



## fachacine (1 Nov 2021)

Este hilo debería tener nombre cinematográfico:

"Lonchafinismo: El origen"


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2021)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> menudo monton de mierda



Por qué?


----------



## SPQR (1 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Bueno, yo es que soy de pueblo y me tiran algo estas cosas. Se está perdiendo una sabiduria que dimana de la autarquia de las casas aisladas donde se vivía hace décadas.



Supongo que conocerás el canal de Eugenio Monesma en YouTube. Es una maravilla.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Supongo que conocerás el canal de Eugenio Monesma en YouTube. Es una maravilla.



los que se han creído el leyendanegrismo de que los Espannoles son vagos... harán bien en darse un repaso por ese canal

la vaguería es algo que ha proliferado en las ciudades, por contagio con las clases liberales, y aún así menos de lo que se tiende a tirar de tópico


----------



## Riviere (1 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Supongo que conocerás el canal de Eugenio Monesma en YouTube. Es una maravilla.



Somos amigos y este sábado que viene salimos juntos como otras veces. Es un monstruo al lado del que yo soy como una hormiga.
Edito para decir que en su canal salen hombres y mujeres con COJONES Y EMPAQUE, que ya quisiéramos.


----------



## Hanselcat (1 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Hay un *sustituto del pan que dura hasta 6 meses* si lo compras con la máxima fecha de caducidad: las llamadas tortillas mexicanas. Las hay de varias marcas y de marca blanca que son mucho más baratas. Yo he comprado una marca barata en Ahorramás, bolsa de 8 "tortillas" por 1 euro, he comprado 10 bolsas que caducan dentro de 5 meses. *NO NECESITAN FRÍO* y se pueden comer solas, sin nada. Pongo esta foto pero vale cualquier marca.



También tienes el pan tostado, que dura años.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Somos amigos y este sábado que viene salimos juntos como otras veces. Es un monstruo al lado del que yo soy como una hormiga.
> Edito para decir que en su canal salen hombres y mujeres con COJONES Y EMPAQUE, que ya quisiéramos.



no fastidies!!! 

pues mis respetos para ese fenómeno, menudo legado ha ido recopilando

y si andas con él, menudo personaje has de ser tú también

es de lo más grande que se puede ver hoy en la red


----------



## Riviere (1 Nov 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no fastidies!!!
> 
> pues mis respetos para ese fenómeno, menuda legado ha ido recopilando
> 
> ...



Yo voy a su estela y colaboro investigando temas etnográficos. Eso como afición. Ayn nos va a regañar por el inciso en el hilo... Así que aquí lo dejo.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Yo voy a su estela y colaboro investigando temas etnográficos. Eso como afición. Ayn nos va a regañar por el inciso en el hilo... Así que aquí lo dejo.



Puede enlazar uno de esos vídeos?

Me está ustec picando la curiosidad


----------



## Riviere (1 Nov 2021)

Aquí puede verse la industria de la miel tradicional. Note el avispado observador como uno de los mieleros lleva las manos descubiertas sin miedo alguno.


Edito para decir que un arnal es un refugio madmaxista sin parangón durante el día.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (1 Nov 2021)

Pillo sito, again. Miel, ajo, limones (duran mucho con el rabito) pescado en latas y carne ahumada. Candelabros. 

Edito.: Me encanta el hilo, hasta que podía contar historias.


----------



## SPQR (1 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Edito para decir que en su canal salen hombres y mujeres con COJONES Y EMPAQUE, que ya quisiéramos.



A mí me gusta eso también, ver a los paisanos que salen, tipos bragados y muy trabajaos, con las manos encallecidas de currar y capaces, a sus 70-80, de girarle la cara de un tortazo a cualquier veinteañero.

Pues salúdele usted de parte de un suscriptor. Me trago sus documentales de 3 en 3 sin darme cuenta. Son buenísimos.

Por no desvirtuar mucho el hilo con digresiones, enlazo uno de sus videos bastante preper.


----------



## Riviere (1 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> A mí me gusta eso también, ver a los paisanos que salen, tipos bragados y muy trabajaos, con las manos encallecidas de currar y capaces, a sus 70-80, de girarle la cara de un tortazo a cualquier veinteañero.



Póngase el que pueda a segar espliego detrás de uno de estos...


----------



## machote hispano (1 Nov 2021)

Pillo sitio en hilo del Maestro Prepper, pero aviso, lo que he leído hasta ahora (hasta la mitad) me parece muy básico, un resumen o introducción para noobs. 

En caso de Mad Max el 80% de los que leen el hilo están muertos, probablemente a manos del otro 15%. 
Y el 5% restante a salvo y esperando bien preparados a darle un escarmiento al 15% anterior si se atreven a intentar algo raro.


----------



## SPQR (1 Nov 2021)

Respecto al tema del hilo, se ha mencionado varias veces el tema higiene (jabón lagarto, y punnnto), pero no el tema higiene bucal. Y es jodidamente importante.

Una muela infectada, o un absceso de pus en una encía te puede joder la vida pero bien sin acceso a un dentista.

Acumular cepillos de dientes, pasta e hilo dental en cantidad es barato y sin mucho problema de caducidad. El colutorio tambien es buena idea.

Como sustituto de la pasta dental está el bicarbonato sodico, que ademas tiene otros varios usos. 1 kilo es barato y almacenado correctamente dura decadas. Puede usarse como sustituto del champú, como pulimento suave o para hacer suero de rehidratación si pillas una disentería.









machote hispano dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo del Maestro Prepper, pero aviso, lo que he leído hasta ahora (hasta la mitad) me parece muy básico, un resumen o introducción para noobs.
> 
> En caso de Mad Max el 80% de los que leen el hilo están muertos, probablemente a manos del otro 15%.
> Y el 5% restante a salvo y esperando bien preparados a darle un escarmiento al 15% anterior si se atreven a intentar algo raro.



A ver. El hilo está enfocado a un prepping light, para una situación de apagones o escasez puntual, no para un Madmax hardcore. Y por eso es acertado, porque es un preparacionismo paco, o de andar por casa que todos podemos hacer sin gran esfuerzo ni desembolso, y que, en caso de que no ocurra nada no supondrá un desperdicio de recursos pues todo se puede ir consumiendo sin problemas, pero si pasa algo nos permitiría muchas más posibilidades de pasarlo mejor abastecido.

En caso de Madmax hardcore con disturbios, saqueos y colapso de los fuerzos y cuerpas, pues que Dios nos pille confesados y bien provistos de Plomo.


----------



## [_+-+_] (1 Nov 2021)

Rachmaninov dijo:


> Estoy pensando en comprar 1000 tabletas de chocolate @AYN RANDiano2 que te parece lo digo en serio me gusta mucho y me llena mucho y dura mucho y no hace falta cocinarlo.




Quizas no muy equilibrado, pero vaya... 








1000 de esas vienen siendo comida para unos 800 días, es bastante margen.

Aunque algo bajo en proteina, es verdad.

Te recomiendo que añadas unos 35 kilos de proteina en polvo (sabor chocolate, claro) y tendras para aguantar 3 añitos en condiciones semiaceptables.


----------



## SPQR (1 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Póngase el que pueda a segar espliego detrás de uno de estos...



Brutal. 

A esos les llaman langostos los nini-doriteros del foro. Una buena guantá les daba yo.


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (2 Nov 2021)

este tipo tiene una empresa o colabora con una que diseña arcos y ballestas semi y full automaticos ... son bastante caros creo recordar , van por unos 700 euros minimo hasta lo que te quieras gastar si quieres modelos mas chulos , pero son una pasada .

una pipa es mucho mas barata y manejable , si , ero si no tienes licencia y no quieres sacartela ... ( yo creo que es un error sacartela )

( nota : le paso esto a el por que vive en Alemania o eso dice ... los que penseis en pillar un cacharro de esos viviendo en Españistan lo estais flipando mucho y aunque te dejaran comprarlo , que supongo que no , preparaos para un infierno legal en aduanas )


----------



## skifi (2 Nov 2021)

APACOLIPSISNOW dijo:


> esto es interesante y se deberia abrir un hilo dedicado solo al tema de baterias , placas solares , etc ...



Hasta el dia 4 las Bluetti están de oferta en su página oficial. Si alguien se siente tentado, que nos cuente…


----------



## PEPEYE (2 Nov 2021)

No sere yo el que lo recomiende y de hecho creo que no se debe hacer , hay que seguir las recomendaciones de las autoridades 
Os acordais de aquellos terribles años en que habia algunos alimentos que no caducaban ?


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (2 Nov 2021)

skifi dijo:


> Hasta el dia 4 las Bluetti están de oferta en su página oficial. Si alguien se siente tentado, que nos cuente…



gracias ! ahora investigare eso ... 

molaria que los que tengan experiencia en estos temas expliquen un poco lo basico para los neofitos , cuantas placas hacen falta , que transformadores recomiendan , etc ...


----------



## Guillotin (2 Nov 2021)

Riviere dijo:


> Aquí puede verse la industria de la miel tradicional. Note el avispado observador como uno de los mieleros lleva las manos descubiertas sin miedo alguno.
> 
> 
> Edito para decir que un arnal es un refugio madmaxista sin parangón durante el día.




Ya se quien es este hombre, tiene buenos videos.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Nov 2021)

Cuando sacasteis el nombre de monesma ya me había visto yo dos videos suyos el sábado. Es de mis favoritos desde que prácticamente los youtubizó. 

El problema de mucha gente capitalina como somos ya casi todos hoy es que creemos inventar os algo... cuando tenemos generaciones de abuelos ya desaparecieron que vivieron una posguerra+autarquia a base de sacar de su medio

Se ha hecho un corte brutal tanto de conocimientos como de mentalidad y usos. 

De acuerdo que es lógico querer salir de una economía tan poco moderna pero a esos conocimientos ha de mirarse aunque sea con el rabillo del ojo


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (2 Nov 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Hay un *sustituto del pan que dura hasta 6 meses* si lo compras con la máxima fecha de caducidad: las llamadas tortillas mexicanas. Las hay de varias marcas y de marca blanca que son mucho más baratas. Yo he comprado una marca barata en Ahorramás, bolsa de 8 "tortillas" por 1 euro, he comprado 10 bolsas que caducan dentro de 5 meses. *NO NECESITAN FRÍO* y se pueden comer solas, sin nada. Pongo esta foto pero vale cualquier marca.



Comprar mucho pan o pedir a algún bar diciendo que es para conejos, gallinas, etc..si está húmedo o blando, poner a secar separados unos de otros en un ambiente seco, luego para comerlo, calentar la parte a comer y ya está.


----------



## Raulisimo (2 Nov 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Recordad que en los primeros momentos no sobrevive el más preparado sino quien, sencillamente,
> *tiene más suerte.*
> 
> 
> ...











China Urges Stocking Up Ahead of Winter, Prompting Worries Online


A statement from China’s government urging local authorities to ensure there was adequate food supply during the winter and encouraging people to stock up on some essentials prompted concerned talk online, with people linking it with the widening coronavirus outbreak, a forecast cold snap, or...




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## viogenes (2 Nov 2021)

RagnarokCoronavirus2 dijo:


> Si sólo pasara de manera local o incluso sólo en España, se recibiría ayuda de Europa, para que esto fuera un desastre real, debería ser que la red de toda Europa cayera...si fuera así, los aviones no volarian, los barcos posiblemente tuvieran un caos a la salida del puerto, si además no se produciría el caos, y las carreteras estarían intransitables de miles de coches parados sin energía, en dos/tres días habría bandas sobre todo organizadas de menas, y de grupos que de por sí usan su número para fechorías, en el caso de irse al campo los urbanitas, cuando decidan tomar esas decisiones, quizás ya sea tarde y no puedan, y si lo consiguen, puede que no sean bien recibidos, salvo que ya tengas conocimiento de pesca, caza, hacer fuego y aperos para ello y siempre y cuando el tiempo acompañe y encuentres una zona idónea, pues todavía, pero una caravana, camper, etc, si consigue llegar a su destino, será muy golosa de asaltar...prefiero mi finca, tengo valla, alambre de espino, perros, defensa, agua, comida, conocimientos de años de agricultura, leña, y conoces a los vecinos, no dejarías que le asaltaran, el próximo serías tú, se formarían antes o después milicias rurales, sobre todo ante el primer ataque, los de ciudad, en casi todos los casos vendrían a pie, bicicleta, pero no en vehículos, en cambio los de campo, tenemos gasoil almacenado, podríamos circular miles de kilómetros, bueno, por lo menos esta es la situación caótica que creo que puede pasar. Un saludo




Sus comentarios son muy juiciosos.

Para mí el problema gordo no sería la falta de comida y medios, sería la quiebra del estado; esto es, que las llamadas fuerzas del orden no pudiesen controlar a nuestros queridos menas y demás fauna (aquí incluyo honradísimos padres de familia sin tener que dar de comer a sus hijos). Entiendo que de producirse un sindios de tal calibre, no sería de un día para otro, y que previamente pasaríamos por confinamientos, toques de queda, etc, etc. Vamos, que habría señales previas de que las cosas se van a poner mal, y ahí es el momento en el que aún se pueden tomar decisiones.

¿Un confinamiento con escasez de energía, agua, comida,...? Pues más o menos es de lo que se está hablando en este hilo: despensa, placas solares,butano y depósito de agua, cada cual en la medida de sus posibilidades, y esperar que la cosa se arregle. Es de suponer que el Estado tiene medios para distribuir productos de primera necesidad a la población durante meses y mantener el orden. Las decisiones para ese escenario podemos tomarlas ahora.

¿Que llega un momento en el que el estado no puede controlar la situación? Ahí está el lío. Para ese caso, lo que Ud dice está muy bien: comunidad rural autosuficiente, organizada, con medios para defenderse. El deterioro progresivo de la situación habrá servido para espabilar a la gente y ver la necesidad de organizarse. Por otro lado, como Ud dice puede que los malos no tengan ya tantos medios de transporte útiles, lo que les lleve a buscar a las víctimas más próximas y, por supuesto, a las más débiles. Antes de que se produzca este temible escenario, habrá que estar atento a las señales que lo precededen y tomar decisiones: prepararse para resistir o escapar.

Por supuesto que todo esto se dice desde la tranquilidad de un salón calentito mientras se aporrea un teclado.

Lo de resistir, lo descarto por circunstancias personales que no voy a exponer.

Cuando hablo de escapar, me refiero a un país cuyo estado no haya quebrado, si lo hay. Y si no es posible, para mí la mejor opción es el barco o la autocaravana. Me explico: En esa situación, cualquier persona es un potencial enemigo. Si puedo estar en un sitio apartado de los demás, donde nadie tenga interés en ir, perfecto.

En un barco de vela soy completamente autónomo (quizás el tema del agua dulce sería problemático a largo plazo, pero donde pienso estar llueve). Con el radar puedes saber si alquien se acerca y evitar encuentros casuales. Y si estás en casadiós, no parece normal que alguien gaste gasoil para ir a buscarte.

El tema de la Autocaravana es parecido: tengo localizados varios sitios, donde nadie tiene porqué ir, con agua y sombra. Pues sería cuestión de llegar a uno de ellos y esconderme con mis latunes.

Un saludo


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Nov 2021)

@ AYN RANDiano2




> Si un bote acaba de perder el vacío, consúmalo YA: Es como si estuviese abierto.
> 
> Si no sabe cuándo lo perdió, deseche el bote: Puede ser mortal consumirlo (Botulismo)
> 
> Los botes sin tapa de seguridad son un peligro: Uno no sabe si conservaban o no el vacío.





esto no es asi RETRASADO que se CREE MEDICO . el botulismo lo que produce son gases de bacterias anaerobicas que han quedado vivas en el proceso de enlatado . lo que hace que la lata se abombe .bacterias que producen toxinas mortales ,(Clostridio botulinium ) pero  no que entre aire al bote que lo que seguramente acarreara es que salgan mohos ...no necesariamente malos ..y que lo que mas hacen es darle gusto mohoso al alimento pero no le van a matar inmediatamente


no difunda usted informacion de la que carece obviamente de base y no hagais caso de este cantamañanas por mas obvio que su maguferia y pretensiones se vean claramente el sigue pontificando sus teorias..


----------



## RagnarokCoronavirus2 (2 Nov 2021)

viogenes dijo:


> Sus comentarios son muy juiciosos.
> 
> Para mí el problema gordo no sería la falta de comida y medios, sería la quiebra del estado; esto es, que las llamadas fuerzas del orden no pudiesen controlar a nuestros queridos menas y demás fauna (aquí incluyo honradísimos padres de familia sin tener que dar de comer a sus hijos). Entiendo que de producirse un sindios de tal calibre, no sería de un día para otro, y que previamente pasaríamos por confinamientos, toques de queda, etc, etc. Vamos, que habría señales previas de que las cosas se van a poner mal, y ahí es el momento en el que aún se pueden tomar decisiones.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, yo hablo del peor de todos los casos, cuando no hay ya ley ni orden, como podría pasar en caso de un gran apagón, lo normal y deseable si todo fuera a peor, sería un decrecimiento al que nos fuéramos adaptando. Pero si hubiera un problema con la electricidad, uff, si yo fuera policia o del ejercito, y posiblemente no pudiera comunicarme con mi mujer y mi hija, cogería mis bártulos y me iría a casa para poder defenderla, siempre ellas antes que cualquier estado o gobierno. Evidentemente si pasara lo peor, hay que estar ojo avizor, los primeros que se vayan tendrán la suerte a su favor, es más, si fuera así, y sabiendo lo que viene, iría primero al chino más cercano y cargaría con todo el contado que tuviera, de más comida, antes de que la gente termine de atar cabos.


En mi caso, se bien lo que es estar una semana aislado, con la Filomena, se fue la calefacción y aun no siendo algo muy grave, pues tiramos de leña, había agua, nos pegamos una curra del copón de una semana quitando nieve, de eso se aprende, ahora tengo unos recogedores especiales muy buenos, crampones, y mucha sal...de ejemplo como esos los aplico ahora, prefiero estar preparado y que no pase, a que pase y no estarlo.

Creo que los pisos serían fuente continua de saqueos, basta un grupo de pequeño que con una palanqueta vayan puerta por puerta, rellano por rellano, quizás en alguno se lleven una lección, pero los demás serán saqueados o algo peor, sobre todo si hay mujeres, que ya sabemos hay mucho hijoputa suelto, por eso mis hijas saben también de defensa por si faltara yo.

Esperemos no llegar a nada de esto, que bastantes cisnes negros tenemos encima.

Me parece bien la opción de barco y auto caravana, siempre y cuando seas de los primeros en salir por piernas y tengas un buen refugio localizado, y los conocimientos para ello claro.

Habría que saber, en la escala de diferentes posibles colapsos, cuál sería el peor de ellos, el primero salvando desastres planetarios tipo meteoritos, volcanes, etc..creo que sería el de la electricidad, pues condiciona todo lo demás, pero no estaría mal que hiciéramos una valoración seria de cuáles pueden ser los diferentes escenarios reales.


----------



## piru (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Riviere (2 Nov 2021)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> @ AYN RANDiano2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dice @AYN RANDiano2: "Puede ser mortal consumirlo". ¿Hasta aquí llega ustec no?. Ni habla de mohos, ni del gusto del alimento. Previene un peligro. Yo firmaba ahora que el más retrasado que me encuentre fuese como Ayn.


----------



## bric (2 Nov 2021)

Creo que os habeis dejado un producto importante por comentar: lejía. Con una garrafa se pueden desinfectar varios cientos de litros de agua. Eso sí, que en la etiqueta ponga que es apta para desinfección de agua para consumo humano.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Nov 2021)

¿Qué, ya tenéis lista la despensa..?


¿Ya se puede ir a por ella...?


----------



## montytorri (3 Nov 2021)

Igual este año no, pero









Desvío de la corriente en chorro: ¿hacia un clima extremo en Europa?


La intensidad y desplazamiento de la corriente en chorro podría alterar los patrones de temperatura y lluvia en el continente europeo.




www.tiempo.com


----------



## sebboh (3 Nov 2021)

España tercer exportador de cerdos y principal importador de pienso, esto ultimo esta muy tocado ahora mismo . Con nuestro propio cereal no podriamos mantener toda esa producción. Huerta de europa estamos con Italia salvo en fruta que producimos mas que el resto de lejos y nuevamente ojo que fertilizantes, glisofatos, pesticidas y demas que somos de los que mas importamos, el año que viene se presenta muy jodido para todos.






montytorri dijo:


> Igual este año no, pero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volverán las ferias al támesis congelado


----------



## Leunam (4 Nov 2021)

Desde el desconocimiento y con mero afán de sabiduría, esos chismes supongo que dejan rastro al csi, igual que las de cañón estriado ¿las escopetas se pueden rastrear?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Nov 2021)

"no hay razon de recursos para que la población pase hambre"

Mantente optimista.

Con escasez de gasoil, abonos y fitosantarios la producción agrícola se vería reducida a una pequeña fracción de la actual, aquí, en el norte de Europa y donde fuese.


----------



## sebboh (4 Nov 2021)

mira las poblaciones a principios de siglo 20 y mira la actual (y hazlo con el resto de países). Dependemos muchisimo de fertilizantes y pesticidas para tener buenas cosechas en la peninsula. Y por el norte de europa Polonia en más de una ocasión ha estado por delante de nosotros en cosecha.

Para noticias sobre la agricultura un buen canal es Ice Age Farmer (recopila noticias de todos lados, pero muchos videos youtube se los elimina)


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (4 Nov 2021)

sebboh dijo:


> mira las poblaciones a principios de siglo 20 y mira la actual (y hazlo con el resto de países). Dependemos muchisimo de fertilizantes y pesticidas para tener buenas cosechas en la peninsula



Sin petroquímica pasábamos hambre cuando éramos 20 millones de españoles.

La gente no entiende esto: Sin petróleo y derivados y dinero para pagarlos sobramos 2 de cada 3 expañoles.

Una DESPENSA JOAQUÍN COSTIANA sería un intento de "puente" para estar entre el tercio de expañoles supervivientes en una expaña sin acceso a petroquímicos.


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (5 Nov 2021)

Leunam dijo:


> Desde el desconocimiento y con mero afán de sabiduría, esos chismes supongo que dejan rastro al csi, igual que las de cañón estriado ¿las escopetas se pueden rastrear?




a ver , obviamente que si eres el unico tonto del barrio que se compra una ballesta de repeticion y a las dos semanas alguien aparece con cuatro flechazos en la cara , al dia siguiente estas en el calabozo ...

es que estos aparatos se compran exclusivamente para cuando venga el Mad Max , es decir , situacion en que para empezar la policia como la conoces ya no existe , solo quedan cuerpos reducidos y militarizados para defender a la elite ... entonces , si ya estas en el punto en el que los moros han declarado el califato europeo , los negros van con machetes por la calle , las lineas de suministro estan cortadas , etc ... ahi adelante , saca la ballesta y arrasa con lo que puedas .

y si , las escopetas se pueden rastrear , pero no hace falta , la policia las tiene contadas ( vivimos en un estado con exclusividad de la violencia ) y saben donde estan todas , no , no existe tal cosa como armas traidas de la antigua Checoslovaquia de las que la policia no tiene constancia , igual que no existen vendedores de drogas que la policia no sepa exactamente donde estan y cuanto venden ... y si , esa escopeta que te vende un gitano en la barriada con el numero de serie raspado con un destornillador tambien saben donde esta y quien la tiene , es mas , lo mas seguro es que te la venda un informante .... que vivis en los mundos de Yupi , joder .


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (5 Nov 2021)

los fps lo que miden es la velocidad , eso es solo la mitad de la equacion , la otra mitad depende del proyectil ... en general esas ballestas tienen MUCHA potencia , mucha mas que cualquier arma de cartuchos de aire , muelle o similar .

fijate que pueden atravesar maderos de roble , bidones metalicos ... imaginate lo poca cosa que es un craneo humano para un flechazo asi , es que seguro que puedes hasta reutilizar la flecha despues por que ni se deforma en el golpe .

puedes matar a un jabali mediano a 30 metros con una escopeta de balines de 175 fps ... el tema es que tienes que darle en la cabeza y a esa distancia tienes que tener MUCHA paciencia y destreza , rollo montarte un puesto camuflado en una zona en la que sepas que suelen estar y pegarte varias horas sin hacer el mas minimo ruido hasta que aparezcan . Y ademas tener buena punteria .

tambien usar balines del 5 minimo , los de 4 son para pajaritos y tal por que si les das con mas de eso los revientas , para cosas mas grandes como un gato o similar , minimo 5 .

vamos , lo que es ser un cazador ... pillar un rifle y acertarle a un gorrino en la pierna a 50 metros y luego ya acercarte y rematarlo , lo hace cualquiera .


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (5 Nov 2021)

otra cosa quiero apuntar , en vez de pillar un arma de balines para comer palomas y gatos durante el apocalipsis , usad un poquito la cabeza :

antes que cocinar un animal de la calle , que puede pegaros disenteria , cancer de sida o algo peor ( y que ademas para empezar no tendriais cojones ni para despellejarlo para cocinarlo ... y lo sabeis ) , no creeis que tiene mucho mas sentido ponerse de acuerdo con varios vecinos para pillar unas cuantas gallinas , acomodar alguna parte del edificio a modo de corral y que pongan huevos ?

de acuerdo , eso implicaria salir de la Doritocueva y de hecho hablar con otras personas , pero tras ese esfuerzo inhumano para un incel , tendriais el beneficio impagable de tener huevos frescos todos los dias , un hombre adulto puede vivir perfectamente comiendo solo dos huevos al dia , tienen todos los nutrientes que necesitamos .

y si , claro que tener un corral en un edificio es ilegal , todo lo es , pero estamos hablando del puto Mad Max , ahi que cojones le va a importar a nadie que tengais gallinas en casa ?

es que una cosa que no le entra en la cabeza a ninguno de estos preppers de teclado es que cualquier solucion de supervivencia realmente VIABLE y REALISTA pasa NECESARIAMENTE por haceros uno con vuestros vecinos ...


----------



## autsaider (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Kartal (5 Nov 2021)

Curiosamente en la Biblia se dice que Jehová ordenó a los israelitas que dejaran la tierra en barbecho cada séptimo año para que descansara y recuperara su fertilidad. Así se lograba lo que se consigue en la actualidad con la rotación de las cosechas.

_*”Sembrarás y cosecharás tu tierra durante seis años. Pero el séptimo año no la cultivarás, sino que la dejarás descansar. Los pobres de tu pueblo comerán de lo que ella produzca, y lo que dejen será para los animales salvajes del campo. Debes hacer lo mismo con tus viñas y olivares." *_(Éxodo 23:10,11)


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2021)

*¿Qué, chavales, ya habéis conseguido una de estas...?*


----------



## Leunam (5 Nov 2021)

APACOLIPSISNOW dijo:


> a ver , obviamente que si eres el unico tonto del barrio que se compra una ballesta de repeticion y a las dos semanas alguien aparece con cuatro flechazos en la cara , al dia siguiente estas en el calabozo ...
> 
> es que estos aparatos se compran exclusivamente para cuando venga el Mad Max , es decir , situacion en que para empezar la policia como la conoces ya no existe , solo quedan cuerpos reducidos y militarizados para defender a la elite ... entonces , si ya estas en el punto en el que los moros han declarado el califato europeo , los negros van con machetes por la calle , las lineas de suministro estan cortadas , etc ... ahi adelante , saca la ballesta y arrasa con lo que puedas .
> 
> y si , las escopetas se pueden rastrear , pero no hace falta , la policia las tiene contadas ( vivimos en un estado con exclusividad de la violencia ) y saben donde estan todas , no , no existe tal cosa como armas traidas de la antigua Checoslovaquia de las que la policia no tiene constancia , igual que no existen vendedores de drogas que la policia no sepa exactamente donde estan y cuanto venden ... y si , esa escopeta que te vende un gitano en la barriada con el numero de serie raspado con un destornillador tambien saben donde esta y quien la tiene , es mas , lo mas seguro es que te la venda un informante .... que vivis en los mundos de Yupi , joder .



Sobran esos tonos de superioridad.
Simplemente tengo curiosidad de saber si (y cómo) se rastrea los proyectiles disparados por una escopeta de cartuchos. Las balas tienen la firma del cañón que las disparó, pero ¿se puede rastrear los perdigonazos de ánima lisa?. Si te llevas el cartucho vacío...

Que hay un registro de armas y saben quien las tiene no era la pregunta.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Nov 2021)

Las matanzas de ganado están controladísimas.

Y matan al ganado.

El ganado somos nosotros.


----------



## Raulisimo (5 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Las matanzas de ganado están controladísimas.
> 
> Y matan al ganado.
> 
> El ganado somos nosotros.



Y la gente aplaudirá en los balcones...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Nov 2021)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Y la gente aplaudirá en los balcones...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 827842



Han aplaudido ya tras ser SECUESTRADOS por el Estado.

Lo impensable ha sucedido ya.


----------



## Raulisimo (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Raulisimo (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## sebboh (9 Nov 2021)

Con cultivos ecológicos olvidate de poder dar de comer a nuestra población actual. Repito mira España como estaba antes del uso de fertilizantes etc vs actualidad, y mira cuanto crecieron otros sin fertilizantes vs actualidad (porque mientras que unos crecieron un 30% España duplicó su población). 










Energy crisis is hitting fertilizer—and risking a food shortage


Unlike other shortages, a food crisis is “a matter of life or death”, says the CEO of Yara International.




fortune.com


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Nov 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> porque ese desinterés en viajar o conocer el continente que era casi todo español hace 200-500 años y en el que se habla lo mismo que en hezpein



Porque ahora es muy complicado viajar, con ver España me sobra.

Y porque antes de ir a América se debe conocer Europa, continente del cual he visto por encima sobre un 20%

No tiene el menor sentido ir a América si -mi caso- aún no has ido a Roma o Grecia.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque ahora es muy complicado viajar, con ver España me sobra.
> 
> Y porque antes de ir a América se debe conocer Europa, continente del cual he visto por encima sobre un 20%
> 
> No tiene el menor sentido ir a América si -mi caso- aún no has ido a Roma o Grecia.



Peor me lo pones si con +50 no has salido apenas, yo Europa ya me la he follado quitando países Paco cómo Bulgaria Letonia etc 

Y se debe ver antes lo más lejano, de Yayo con 75 no vas a ir a Bolivia a 4000 metros.


----------



## Vellón (13 Nov 2021)

Leyendo el hilo desde que se abrió y aunque quizá algunas cosas ya se han hablado, además de lo de arriba, aquí va lo mío a la buena de dios:
- Mechero de yesca
- Slow cooker: ni lo tengo ni lo he probado pero parece una buena opción lonchafinista por los precios de la luz.
- Olla bruja (wonderbag): lo mismo pero lo tengo en mi lista. Sólo necesita energía para el primer hervor y también puede mantener el frío. Se puede confeccionar en casa.
- Botijo
- Curso de manipulación de alimentos + curso de primeros auxilios
- Copa menstrual: dura años, se puede esterilizar muy fácil con poca agua.
- Plancha de poliestireno: sirve para aislar paredes y suelos.
- Caja de poliestireno: alarga el frío de los alimentos si se va la luz.
- Envasadora vacío: lo estoy valorando, investigando otros métodos para envasar sin energía.
- Cubo galvanizado: permite hacer fuego
- Extintor y/o manta ignífuga
- Reloj despertador + pilas
- Fertilizante, por si acaso mini huerto.
- Leatherman o similar: si o si, es para toda la vida
- Olla negra: para posible cocina solar.
- Insecticida: bichos y basura
- Parasol aluminio plegable: cocina solar, aislamiento.
- Embudo metal
- Cordino
- Café molido / Café en grano
- Especias
- Huevo en polvo
- Spray pimienta
- Duct tape / gaffer tape según la ñapa

***Busco hacer número en Madrid para pedido de cosas, algunas son envases de 25 kilos  . Privado***


----------



## Raulisimo (13 Nov 2021)

Conclusiones:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Peor me lo pones si con +50 no has salido apenas, yo Europa ya me la he follado quitando países Paco cómo Bulgaria Letonia etc
> 
> Y se debe ver antes lo más lejano, de Yayo con 75 no vas a ir a Bolivia a 4000 metros.



Cada uno tenemos nuestra velocidad

Yo aún no he terminado de ver España...


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Porque ahora es muy complicado viajar, con ver España me sobra.
> 
> Y porque antes de ir a América se debe conocer Europa, continente del cual he visto por encima sobre un 20%
> 
> No tiene el menor sentido ir a América si -mi caso- aún no has ido a Roma o Grecia.



Comentario muy gafapasta por tu parte. 
Hoy en día tiene mucho mas atractivo USA que Grecia.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Nov 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Comentario muy gafapasta por tu parte.
> Hoy en día tiene mucho mas atractivo USA que Grecia.



Yo prefiero Salamanca a USA


----------



## sebboh (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (19 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo prefiero Salamanca a USA



Veo y subo: Palencia en este momento me resulta más interesante que todos los USA.

¿QUÉ Románico tienen en USA?

Y sin ninguna exigencia covidiana.

Montaña Palentina y tira millas. Frómista, allí voy...


----------



## SPQR (19 Nov 2021)

Buena idea la caja de poliestireno. Quizá mejor una nevera portatil de las de picnic, por ser mas resistente al transporte.

Echo en falta alguna fuente de fuego alternativa, tipo eslabón y pedernal o barrita de magnesio.

Y un buen saco de dormir junto con una bolsa de agua caliente.



Vellón dijo:


> Leyendo el hilo desde que se abrió y aunque quizá algunas cosas ya se han hablado, además de lo de arriba, aquí va lo mío a la buena de dios:
> - Mechero de yesca
> - Slow cooker: ni lo tengo ni lo he probado pero parece una buena opción lonchafinista por los precios de la luz.
> - Olla bruja (wonderbag): lo mismo pero lo tengo en mi lista. Sólo necesita energía para el primer hervor y también puede mantener el frío. Se puede confeccionar en casa.
> ...


----------



## viogenes (19 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿QUÉ Románico tienen en USA?



El que compró *Rockefeller* 









Visita The Cloisters, una joya medieval en Nueva York


The Cloisters es sin duda un remanso de paz medieval en Nueva York, todo gracias a Rockefeller y el traslado de iglesias europeas a este parque de Nueva York




www.guiaturisticanuevayork.com


----------



## SPQR (20 Nov 2021)

Mis dieses. Muy interesante.

Ahora que ya tenemos (6 años despues de pedirlo Leovigildo) sucforo Preper, estaría bien abrir un hilo sobre radiocomunicaciones en el madmax.

Desde radios de onda corta y manivela, hasta walkies tácticos, pasando por emisoras de radioaficionado, ya tú sábeh.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Nov 2021)

Pedazo SUBNORMAL, acaso vas a ir a delinquir a Bolivia, vaya retrasado la virgen.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo prefiero Salamanca a USA



Vaya paleto, Salamanca se ve en 2 horas, USA es más grande que Europa, y eso que discrepo con cormec ya que en la mayoria de su territorio no hay nada relevante.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Vaya paleto, Salamanca se ve en 2 horas



No comment.

En 2 horas yo no veo ni la catedral vieja.


----------



## Covid Bryant (23 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No comment.
> 
> En 2 horas yo no veo ni la catedral vieja.



Olvidaba que te hacías 3 pajas solo viendo el astronauta.

2 horas es exajerar pero creo q lo pillas, así que no te la caskes tanto


----------



## Feynman (23 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> No comment.
> 
> En 2 horas yo no veo ni la catedral vieja.



Veo que no usa usté el ignore.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2021)

Feynman dijo:


> Veo que no usa usté el ignore.



Los oligofrenicos son muy divertidos


----------



## MAUSER (23 Nov 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Mis biscotes integrales duran un año



Yo tengo biscootes integrales del año 2015 y todavía están buenos y crujientes.


----------



## unaburbu (24 Nov 2021)

Doy fe las bondades de esas máquinas. Me compré una al inicio de la pandemia en oferta. Funciona bastante bien para el precio que tuvo en su momento. He conservado embutidos abiertos durante el triple de tiempo, como sin abrir. 

Eso sí, en caso de un uso más intensivo, quizás compense rascarse el bolsillo y mirar algunas de mejor calidad.

Edit. Consejo: un buen lonchafinista prueba a sellar el mismo plástico en el que vienen los embutidos. A veces funciona el sellado y eso que te ahorras en bolsas.


----------



## butricio (25 Nov 2021)

Buen hilo

Mi despensa es menos estricta en lo referente a la salud (azucares y demás)

Mi posición agnóstica me permite vivir con cierta tranquilidad asumiendo la degradación física exponencial y el azar.

Estar preparado para morir en cualquier momento es el primer recurso que debiera tener cualquier adulto.

Preparacionismo hedonista


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 Nov 2021)

butricio dijo:


> Estar preparado para morir en cualquier momento es el primer recurso que debiera tener cualquier adulto.
> 
> Preparacionismo hedonista



Jajajajajajajajaja.

Alguien tendrá hasta reserva de dronjas para el madmax.


----------



## Rachmaninov (29 Nov 2021)

[_+-+_] dijo:


> Quizas no muy equilibrado, pero vaya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea que comiendo solo chocolate y proteína en polvo sobrevives al menos 3 años?

Yo creo que se desarrollaría alguna enfermedad digestiva... no?


----------



## [_+-+_] (29 Nov 2021)

Rachmaninov dijo:


> O sea que comiendo solo chocolate y proteína en polvo sobrevives al menos 3 años?
> 
> Yo creo que se desarrollaría alguna enfermedad digestiva... no?



Es de suponer que si.

Aunque estoy bastante seguro de que se se sobreviviria...pero no he hecho cuentas...Vamos a ver.

35 kg de proteina en polvo son (para 3 años) 32 gramos diarios de proteina. Bueno, contando que sea pura. En la practica seria entorno a un 15% menos seguramente. Del chocolate a lo tonto se tomarian unos 8 gramos diarios de proteina. Total, 40...

Suponiendo un hombre de unos 70 kg la OMS recomienda 56-70 gramos diarios. Ciertamente habria un deficit considerable, pero estoy seguro de que mas alla de que se perderia una cantidad considerable de masa muscular...Sobrevivir se sobreviviria.

Resulta mas facil si pensamos en que son 35 kg de proteina pura, para lo cual se toman unos 44 kg de proteina en polvo del monton, que así tiene mas cosas.
Ej:


*
Cantidad por 100g*Valor Energético*1734kJ/410Kcal*Grasas*6,6g*de las cuales saturadas*4,6g*Hidratos de Carbono*7,9g*de los cuales azúcares*5,7g*Proteínas*79g*Sal*1g*


Con esto ya si que si, estariamos hablando de tener acumulado un total de:

Con los polvitos:
34760 g de proteina
2904 g de grasa
3476 g de hidratos

Y en chocolate, 800 tabletas formato ahorro, 270 gramos, total 216000 gramos


Información Nutricional

100 g%CDOtira 17.8 g%CDOCalorías542 Kcal27,1%96 Kcal4,8%Valor energético2.265 kJ27,0%403 kJ4,8%Grasas totales31,1 gr44,4%5,5 gr7,9%Ácidos grasos saturados17,9 gr89,5%3,2 gr15,9%Hidratos de carbono58,4 gr21,6%10,4 gr3,9%Azúcares57,5 gr63,9%10,2 gr11,4%Fibra alimentaria1,8 gr7,2%0,3 gr1,3%Proteínas6,3 gr12,6%1,1 gr2,2%Sal0,16 gr2,7%0,03 gr0,5%

Se quedarian en:

13608 g de proteina
67176 g de grasa
126144 g de hidratos


Si lo repartimos todo en 3 años de 365 días nos da... Uf.



Proteina 79%Chocolate NestleTotalProteina34760136084836844,1716895Grasa2904671767008064Hidratos3476126144129620118,3744292Aporte calorico179080116359213426721226,184475


44 gramos de proteinas y solo 1226 calorias.... Jodidillo.


Me retracto. Es perfecto para 2 años:



Proteina 79%Chocolate NestleTotalIngesta diaria para 3 añosIngesta diaria para 2 añosProteina34760136084836844,171689566,25753425Grasa290467176700806496Hidratos3476126144129620118,3744292177,5616438Aporte calorico179080116359213426721226,1844751839,276712


Si alguien quiere aguantar 3 años pues que aumente las compras un 50%, espero no haber causado la muerte de ningun burbujo.


PD: Si en algun momento hubiese desabastecimiento durante mas de 3 meses creo que preferiria armas a un gran almacen de comida, porque harian mucha falta.

PD2: En realidad puestos a tener un almacen no recomendaria tanta tableta de chocolate. La proteina en polvo si la veo cojonuda. Tiene una caducidad larga, asi que si la tomas tener un buffer de 2-3 sacos de 4 kg si tienes espacio no te supone ningun problema, y solo eso ya hace que a poco mas que tengas en casa tengas una reserva interesante sin haberte comido la cabeza. No para 3 años, claro. Pero si para unos meses, y como digo mas alla de eso lo peor sera la seguridad.

PD3: Pido disculpas por haber alargado tanto el tema.


----------



## Raulisimo (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Rocker (1 Dic 2021)

Qué tal la leche en polvo pero de bebé no la normal? Lo digo aprovechando que voy a ser padre dentro de nada, mi mujer tiene pensado amamantar pero compraremos botes por si acaso ve que produce poca leche o simplemente por si acaso se va a alguna reunión y me quedo en casa con el bebé a darle yo el biberón algún día suelto. He estado mirando los ingredientes y tienen vitaminas añadidas además de aceites de girasol y de pescado.


----------



## Cormac (2 Dic 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Qué tal la leche en polvo pero de bebé no la normal? Lo digo aprovechando que voy a ser padre dentro de nada, mi mujer tiene pensado amamantar pero compraremos botes por si acaso ve que produce poca leche o simplemente por si acaso se va a alguna reunión y me quedo en casa con el bebé a darle yo el biberón algún día suelto. He estado mirando los ingredientes y tienen vitaminas añadidas además de aceites de girasol y de pescado.



Si se va de reunión, existen los sacaleches. La congelas y se la das.


----------



## Rocker (2 Dic 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Si se va de reunión, existen los sacaleches. La congelas y se la das.



Sí lo se, lo estuvimos mirando, pero es un poco aparatoso, no se decide mucho a comprar el aparato.


----------



## Cormac (2 Dic 2021)

Rocker dijo:


> Sí lo se, lo estuvimos mirando, pero es un poco aparatoso, no se decide mucho a comprar el aparato.



Hacerlo que no es para tanto y no hay nada mejor que la leche materna. 
Incluso si se va a pasar muchas horas lejos del bebé, es conveniente porque hay riesgo que se le corte la leche y su cuerpo entienda que ya no necesita producir mas. 
Esto último consultarlo pero me suena que era así.


----------



## Rocker (2 Dic 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Hacerlo que no es para tanto y no hay nada mejor que la leche materna.
> Incluso si se va a pasar muchas horas lejos del bebé, es conveniente porque hay riesgo que se le corte la leche y su cuerpo entienda que ya no necesita producir mas.
> Esto último consultarlo pero me suena que era así.



Bueno, en un día no creo, se le tiene que cortar la leche con pastillas si no quisiera dar lactancia, mi cuñnada casi ni lo intentó ya en el hospital probó y se decepcionó porque creía que no le salía leche suficiente y que no se alimentaba bien el niño y ya pidió la leche de bebé en el hospital y le dieron las pastillas para cortar la producción de leche ella. Es que no probó nada, joder, no lo entiendo. Mi mujer tiene muy claro que piensa darle leche ella aunque a veces tenga alguna molestia, porque sabe que es lo más sano.

Más bien, el comentario en este foro venía por el tema prepper, al acumular un poco de todo para una despensa de productos no perecederos, latas y tal, se me ocurrió lo de la leche en polvo pero no la normal, la de bebé porque tiene las vitaminas y minerales añadidos y aceites de girasol y de pescado, por eso sería un plus en caso de pasar por algún caso extraordinario hacer un batido con esa leche agua y un poco de cacao. Hasta no se si probarlo yo para ir a entrenar, jajaja.


----------



## Cormac (2 Dic 2021)

En el mundo del culturismo la leche materna se paga muy bien. No estoy metido en el ajo, pero lo leí una vez.
También para los fetichistas claro.
Obviamente es ilegal su venta.


----------



## Raulisimo (10 Dic 2021)

Recordad que el búnker debe resistir fuego graneado de estas:


----------



## Lagataviajera.2018 (17 Dic 2021)

Hola, en mi entorno ya no digo ni mú, me tacharon de loca cuando en enero de 2020 dije de comprar mascarillas. Ahora que estoy loca por comprar un hornillo. Si supieran todo lo que tengo en casa me negaban hasta el saludo ...

Silbatos tengo desde hace años en un cajón, tengo que preparar las mochilas.

¿Alguien ha pensado en qué hay que tener preparado para las mascotas?.


----------



## Passenger (17 Dic 2021)

Lagataviajera.2018 dijo:


> Alguien ha pensado en qué hay que tener preparado para las mascotas?.



Nada. Es lo primero q hay q comerse en un madmax; carne fresca semoviente

Lo bueno de burbuja es q cada solucion q se aporta en cada post abre nuevas preguntas. Asi q en relacion al preparacionismo y a la hora de documentarme para un caos social total, no en plan acampada algo extrema de unos pocos dias cerca de un merendero sino un largo y jevy madmax, he sentido curiosidad sobre cuantas centrales nucleares hay en el mundo. He visto q son aprox 400 repartidas por todo el globo. O plano, a escoger.
Las preguntas entonces son:
En caso de ese madmax y si los q curran ahí salen cortando, q pasa con las barras de combustible? Las centrales las apaga alguien, pilla la americana e ya? Si revienta solo el 10%, osea 40, tiene algun sentido q yo tenga 200k latunes y papel higienico para 25 años aunq me esconda en La Sagra?
Gracias por la info


----------



## Patanegra (1 Ene 2022)

mi base de alimentos son 300 kilos de trigo en bolsas mylar, tengo un molino manual y lo espero germinar llegado el madmax. Tambien 10 kilos de manteca de cerdo en lata que es la grasa que mas dura. Ademas de eso cocina de gas butano y una despensa de un mes.

Confio en ser de los primeros en el supermercado para completar mis preparaciones.

ademas 20 kilos de grasa corporal que me duraran un par de meses.


----------



## kurwo (9 Mar 2022)

Levanto el mejor hilo del foro en estos momentos, de un grande como es @AYN RANDiano2


----------



## frankie83 (9 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y porque la pasta es hidrato de carbono puro, poco saludable para el día a día.



te sigo con interés pero esta frase es un producto de tu cultura española.
en italia la comemos a diario y somos unos de los países con mayor longevidad en el mundo entero, no diría que es muy poco saludable.


----------



## Leunam (10 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> te sigo con interés pero esta frase es un producto de tu cultura española.
> en italia la comemos a diario y somos unos de los países con mayor longevidad en el mundo entero, no diría que es muy poco saludable.







__





Comer menos azúcar y harinas, ¿la solución definitiva al sobrepeso/obesidad? (II)


Continuamos de http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/689844-comer-menos-azucar-y-harinas-solucion-definitiva-al-sobrepeso-obesidad.html Buenos días, (aviso: LADRILLO INFUMABLE) :tragatochos: Lo pongo en este subforo aunque realmente no sea de consumo responsable, pero...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr Polux (10 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> te sigo con interés pero esta frase es un producto de tu cultura española.
> en italia la comemos a diario y somos unos de los países con mayor longevidad en el mundo entero, no diría que es muy poco saludable.



Eso viene derivado de como preparais la pasta en Italia y sus acompañamientos.


----------



## frankie83 (10 Mar 2022)

Leunam dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me interesa gracias


----------



## Covaleda (11 Mar 2022)

Lagataviajera.2018 dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha pensado en qué hay que tener preparado para las mascotas?.



Sal, pimienta, y una barrita de hacer fuego.


----------



## Hipotecator (12 Mar 2022)

Por fin he acabado de leer el hilo, 

hay cosas interesantes (otras no tanto, alguna dispersion). Cada quien se imagina un apocalipsis en particular, y aplicado a un escenario de su imaginario. 


No me voy a extender, pero se me ocurre que pudieran aplicarse algunas cuantas cosas a la vida rutinaria actual, para ir precisamente preparandose ante un eventualidad. Ejemplo, ¿se podria comenzar a cocinar con leña en casa?.

No me extiendo mas para no dar lugar a la divagacion. 


------------------------


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (12 Mar 2022)

Me está siendo muy útil el hilo desde luego, quizás la única recomendación que no sigo es que estoy comprando legumbres secas porque tengo medios para cocinar con leña, de la que tengo almacenada una cantidad suficiente para aguantar algunas semanas...


----------



## Feynman (12 Mar 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Me está siendo muy útil el hilo desde luego, quizás la única recomendación que no sigo es que estoy comprando legumbres secas porque tengo medios para cocinar con leña, de la que tengo almacenada una cantidad suficiente para aguantar algunas semanas...



Yo también tengo una buena cantidad de legumbres. Pero si bien es cierto que es preferible tener alimentos ya cocinados o que necesiten poca energía o tiempo o agua en cocinarse, las legumbres secas puedes hacerlas germinar y en unos días podrías comerlas.

Lo que estoy haciendo yo es cocinarlas como siempre y meterlas en botes de conserva a los que hago el vacío. Esos botes de conserva los cojo de los botes de legumbres cocinadas que uso. No los tiro y los guardo para usarlos en esto.

Estas conservas las guardo en lugar fresco y oscuro y pueden durar bastante. Ahora estoy comiendo botes que hice hace dos meses.


----------



## Tblls (12 Mar 2022)

Lo que no he visto en el hilo son recomendaciones de libros preper que sean fáciles de entender y usar. En un mad Max no habrá internet y todo conocimiento será útil y fácil de guardar en estanterías


----------



## montytorri (12 Mar 2022)

Tblls dijo:


> Lo que no he visto en el hilo son recomendaciones de libros preper que sean fáciles de entender y usar. En un mad Max no habrá internet y todo conocimiento será útil y fácil de guardar en estanterías



el mejor libro de sanidad 
En los barcos hay alguien con un cursillo que hasta te amputa un pie con este libro mientras habla por radio con algún medico.




__





Seguridad Social: Trabajadores del mar


HOME. Apartados y Secciones destacables del portal web.




www.seg-social.es


----------



## ueee3 (13 Mar 2022)

¿Y estar consumiendo conservas cada dos por tres, por eso de la rotación, no es demasiado perjudicial por los conservantes?


----------



## Mk3 (13 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y estar consumiendo conservas cada dos por tres, por eso de la rotación, no es demasiado perjudicial por los conservantes?





ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y estar consumiendo conservas cada dos por tres, por eso de la rotación, no es demasiado perjudicial por los conservantes?



dependerá el tipo de conserva, las de sardinas es sardinas, aceite y sal....conservantes no tiene
las de atún tampoco....


----------



## Serakenaton (13 Mar 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> dependerá el tipo de conserva, las de sardinas es sardinas, aceite y sal....conservantes no tiene
> las de atún tampoco....



Tenemos que contar con el aluminio en el que van envasadas la mayoría, no aporta nada bueno. 








Aluminio en tu cocina: peligro de Alzheimer
 

Se ha descubierto que el aluminio puede ejercer como precursor del Alzheimer. Aprende a evitar y reducir el aluminio de forma natural.




www.cuerpomente.com




Pero hay que darse cuenta de los tiempos que estamos, puede ser la diferencia entre tener comida o no tenerla.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Mar 2022)

Voy largo de carne en lata. Latunes también, pero la carne me cansa menos.

Comparto también la opinión de otro forero que comentó sobre las protes en polvo. Con un saquito de 5 kg de Whey Protein con pureza del 80% tienes para rato una fuente rápida, limpia (no hay que cocinar, ni ensuciar utensilios) y hasta rica (con solo agua y una cucharita de cacao sabe bien).


----------



## Mk3 (14 Mar 2022)

ah y comprar algo que sabeis que os gusta, yo hace tiempo me llevé una sorpresa que estaban más buenas unas sardinas marca blanca que unas de marca caras


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ​
> ​​Le paso al primer post porque tiene usted el don de la concisión, del cual yo carezco: Antes bien yo tiendo a enrollarme como una persiana y a irme por mis particulares cerros de Úbeda intelectuales.​​Ha resumido usted el propósito del hilo en 3 líneas.​​Hay quienes piensan que hacer prepping de comida supone tener una despensa con miles de euros de comida especial prepper liofilizada o en envases especiales que se tira al caducar y hay que comprar otra nueva:​​
> 
> 
> ...



El hilo de Ayn randiano QUE NO VOY A APOYAR.

1. Si todos hacemos lo que dice Ayn Randiano lo que conseguimos es forzar a producir más puesto que adelantamos el pago de esos productos para tener un stock CON UN COSTE CONSIDERABLE.

2. Necesitaremos más energía para producir esos productos ya que el sector de la distribución va a mantener los estantes llenos. ESTANTES VACIOS RETRAEN A LA COMPRA, EL COMERCIO NO VENDE.

3. Aunque la gente no lo sepa, los envasados, latas, etc. TIENEN UNA CADUCIDAD por que la hojalata no se hace ahora para durar, se hace para un consumo como muy tarde a los dos años y además el producto pierde sabor.

4. Los botes envasados al vacío pierden el vacío en unos meses, eso quiere decir que si los consumes la proliferación bacteriana está casi asegurada.

5. Almacenar tetrabrik no sirve, el cartón se degrada.

6. El plástico de los botes de leche dura muy poco.

En definitiva, no se pueden almacenar:

1. Leche.
2. Huevos.
3. Envasados de verduras en bote de cristal.
4. Latas de Atún convencionales EXCEPTO LAS TIPO ORTIZ.
5. Pan, incluso congelado (Se degrada)
6. La pasta, el plástico actual de los paquetes se degrada y si lo sacas para meterlo en un bote ya no está envasado al vacio.
7. El agua embotellada en plástico, el plástico es tan fino que se degrada.

En definitiva poco puedes almacenar durante meses excepto.

1. Encurtidos en vinagre.
2. Latas de las de siempre, en ultramarinos.
3. Azucar.
4. Miel.
5. Ciertas especias.
6. Aceite (ojo, sin que le de la luz)
7. Ciertas Salmueras.
8. Los curados preparados artesanalmente durante el periodo de curación.
9. El congelado (PERO HAY QUE REENVASARLO, NO SIRVE EL MISMO ENVASE DE PLÁSTICO DE MENOS DE 1 mm de grosor, se agrieta y se rompe)

10. Se requiere una envasadora DE CALIDAD.

Si viviéramos en Islandia, Islas Feroe, Malta, Las azores, se puede entender AL MENOS PARA 3 MESES Y RENOVARLO TODO DE NUEVO.

Pero vivir en España con almacenes de comida que pueden abastecer el país durante un año sin producir es un insulto a la inteligencia.

El mejor almacén de comida en España ES EL SUPERMERCADO, LA TIENDA Y LA FABRICA.

Lo único que harán los Magufopreparacionistas es DESABASTECER POR MIEDO Y ENCARECER EL PRODUCTO JODIENDO AL MAS POBRE, beneficando a corto al fabricante y poniendo en aprietos el mercado de suministro de materia prima.

Ayn no hacía caso de la tele en la plandemia, pero ahora veo que va a la par con la misma.

¿Ayn Disidencia controlada?


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Queso curado viejo al vacío:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El queso te apuesto lo que sea a que a finales de este año lo tienes con una capa superguay de moho verde.

De toda la vida el queso se conserva en el lugar dónde se cura.

Tu te fías del plástico y yo no me fío, son dos posturas diferentes.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> ¿Conservas en Latas o Botes de vidrio?
> 
> Las latas:
> 
> ...



La tapa de los envase de vidrio va con un golpe al vacío, es decir tienes que apalancar para quitarlo.

No será la primera vez que apalanco y no sale ese típico golpe, por que esos envases en unos meses SE DISPARAN y pierden el vacío.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (14 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los preppers sabemos que estamos *a 3 comidas de la barbarie*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Ayn Randiano, yo hace unos meses puse el hilo con plano de una distribución de casa madmaxista.

¿Sabes por qué la abandoné?

Por que su defensa es imposible, su coste inasumible y la dependencia del transporte es exagerada.

El preper no se puede hacer de calidad, no es posible y al final terminas por suplementar con vitaminas sin supervisión por analítica lo cual no me convence.

El preper ante un ataque nuclear es prolongar la agonía.

Salvo eso, el preperismo no tiene sentido más que para que todo el mundo se apunte a acaparar y joder la marrana.


----------



## Epinikion (14 Mar 2022)

Yo me lo organizo con un excel, así puedo filtrar que va a caducar sin tener que organizarlo todo de cierta manera. La mayoría lo he distribuido en bolsas y mochilas con un poco de todo, por si se tiene que meter rápido en el coche, así si por prisas no puedo salvar todo no tengo que sobrevivir 4 meses con harina y vinagre... Excepción mis mochilas principales y el botiquin.




Lentejas de bote grande mandan.



Mk3 dijo:


> ah y comprar algo que sabeis que os gusta, yo hace tiempo me llevé una sorpresa que estaban más buenas unas sardinas marca blanca que unas de marca caras



Yo solo compro cosas que consumo regularmente (salvo la carne en lata, pero tampoco me disgusta). Pero con esto la cagué.




Tarda mucho en caducar pero sabe a tabaco de gasolinera mascado. Mejor harina o tostadas.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Mar 2022)

Mk3 dijo:


> dependerá el tipo de conserva, las de sardinas es sardinas, aceite y sal....conservantes no tiene
> las de atún tampoco....



Pero los botes de fabada, garbanzos, etc. sí. @AYN RANDiano2 has pensado en que te estás inflando de conservantes?


----------



## Mk3 (14 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero los botes de fabada, garbanzos, etc. sí. @AYN RANDiano2 has pensado en que te estás inflando de conservantes?



yo en mi modesta despensa en tema latas sólo tengo atún, sardinas y pimientos morrones (para empanadas de atún).
el resto de la huerta


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Mar 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> El hilo de Ayn randiano QUE NO VOY A APOYAR.
> 
> 1. Si todos hacemos lo que dice Ayn Randiano lo que conseguimos es forzar a producir más puesto que adelantamos el pago de esos productos para tener un stock CON UN COSTE CONSIDERABLE.
> 
> 2. Necesitaremos más energía para producir esos productos ya que el sector de la distribución va a mantener los estantes llenos. ESTANTES VACIOS RETRAEN A LA COMPRA, EL COMERCIO NO VENDE.



Se equivoca usted.

Yo no aconsejo comprar todos cuando hay un "susto".

Aconsejo que todos compremos "de más" SIEMPRE, con lo cual hay cero sobrecarga a la distribución y cero tensión de demanda.


----------



## Mk3 (17 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se equivoca usted.
> 
> Yo no aconsejo comprar todos cuando hay un "susto".
> 
> Aconsejo que todos compremos "de más" SIEMPRE, con lo cual hay cero sobrecarga a la distribución y cero tensión de demanda.



exacto, en mi plano personal desde que leo burbuja siempre he hecho una pequeña o modesta despensa y voy reponiendo (bajando a la cocina lo acumulado y lo nuevo a la despensa) y sobre todo intentando aprovechar las ofertas que surgan (consumo responsable y madmax son compatibles). de hecho en este finde pasado de loquería sólo he hecho compra normal y a mayores un par de botes de mayonesa por si nos apetece una ensaladilla rusa (no vaya ser que tb la prohiban  )


----------



## ueee3 (17 Mar 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se equivoca usted.
> 
> Yo no aconsejo comprar todos cuando hay un "susto".
> 
> Aconsejo que todos compremos "de más" SIEMPRE, con lo cual hay cero sobrecarga a la distribución y cero tensión de demanda.



Por qué no contestas a lo de los conservantes en los botes que te estás comiendo?


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (11 Abr 2022)

Es muy alimenticio.

Es acostumbrarse. A mí me gusta


----------



## Chihiro (12 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por qué no contestas a lo de los conservantes en los botes que te estás comiendo?



Yo suelo consumir productos lozano, puede ser que me estén engañando, pero en los ingredientes no figura ningún tipo de conservante.

Ingredientes: Alubias blancas, chorizo, morcilla, tocino, cebolla, laurel, pimentón, almidón, agua y sal.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por qué no contestas a lo de los conservantes en los botes que te estás comiendo?



Acepto ese riesgo.

Yo no puedo cocinar legumbre, por tiempo y cantidades.

Así que los 2-3 botes semanales de legumbre que me memto son precovinadas.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (12 Abr 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Yo no puedo cocinar legumbre, por tiempo y cantidades.



¿Conoce usted la existencia de este milagro de la ingeniería?


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (13 Abr 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Lo único que harán los Magufopreparacionistas es DESABASTECER POR MIEDO Y ENCARECER EL PRODUCTO JODIENDO AL MAS POBRE, beneficando a corto al fabricante y poniendo en aprietos el mercado de suministro de materia prima.



Nosotros no somos los que dejamos las estanterías vacías cada vez que aparece la amenaza de una pandemia, una guerra o una huelga de transportes, porque ya tenemos la tarea hecha antes. 
Careciendo de reservas no le estás haciendo ningún favor a la sociedad o a la economía.


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (13 Abr 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> El hilo de Ayn randiano QUE NO VOY A APOYAR.
> 
> 1. Si todos hacemos lo que dice Ayn Randiano lo que conseguimos es forzar a producir más puesto que adelantamos el pago de esos productos para tener un stock CON UN COSTE CONSIDERABLE.
> 
> ...



¿No puedes almacenar pasta?

Anda deja de decir payasadas


----------



## SPQR (14 Abr 2022)

Es que para que te guste el pan ese d centeno 100%, tienes que ser aleman, no me jodas. Y sin tostar siquiera lo toman los jodios. El Knäckebrot sin embargo está goeno, y dura bastante.



Epinikion dijo:


> Yo solo compro cosas que consumo regularmente (salvo la carne en lata, pero tampoco me disgusta). Pero con esto la cagué.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raulisimo (23 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (23 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Se equivoca usted.
> 
> Yo no aconsejo comprar todos cuando hay un "susto".
> 
> Aconsejo que todos compremos "de más" SIEMPRE, con lo cual hay cero sobrecarga a la distribución y cero tensión de demanda.



Exacto.

Ahora que no lo dice la tele es cuando hay que comprar (y además hay buenas ofertas). El stock hay que tenerlo SIEMPRE listo.


----------



## kikelon (24 May 2022)

Cuando yo hice la mili en infanterías de marina, en el equipo de supervivencia repartían unas pastillas potabilizadoras para beber hasta el agua de un charco. Como decía el sargento, no va a convertir el agua en cristalina y transparente pero te la vas a poder beber (si tienes estómago para beber de un charco) sin peligro.
Eran pastillas secas en termo sellado individual y duraban infinito prácticamente. Cada pastilla potabilizaba 10 litros de agua creo recordar, con que tengas unos cientos te aseguras poder beber hasta el meado.


----------



## kikelon (24 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Queso curado viejo al vacío:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los quesos aguantan mejor en aceite, el vacío puede perderse ante cualquier roce y cuando vas a consumir el queso está florecido. Normalmente no pasa nada si se florece, en muchos casos incluso es un florecido que solo quitamos por el gusto y aspecto pero no suele ser pernicioso. Sin embargo un queso en aceite dura más, no en vano el aceite es un conservante usado durante siglos en nuestros pueblos más aislados para conservar alimentos con lo que pasar bloqueos invernales de varios meses. Es lo que se conoce como orza, en muchos pueblos se hace tras la matanza para conservar lomos, embutidos, panceta, piel del cerdo, rabo y de todo, se freían y se metían con el aceite cubriendo todo en el tarro. En invierno incluso se conserva mejor porque en muchos pueblos se almacenan estos botes de cristal o tinajas en el granero y se congelan, aún tengo recuerdos de mi tía de bajar un bote de orza para la semana, lo ponía al lado de la cocina, que era de lumbre para que fuera descongelando y estaba espectacular de bueno, se pasaba por la sartén para calentar y listo.


----------



## kikelon (24 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *¿Por qué no congelados?*
> 
> Porque si se va la luz los perdemos.
> 
> ...



Disiento en algunas cosas, el azúcar es un proveedor excelente de 'instant power', en casos extremos da energía rápido, y además es un buen conservante, con las frutas pochas se puede hacer mermelada.
Se puede cocinar sin electricidad, y es cierto que galletas, panes, pastas, masas variadas, se puede guardar ingredientes y hacer lo más conveniente, así pues harina, levadura, agua, leche en polvo, huevo en polvo...etc pueden darnos flanes, galletas, pasta, panes, bizcochos, etc. También es fácil hacer gelatina que tiene mucho alimento pero no podremos enfriarla sufiente para ser consistente.


----------



## mmmarisa (24 May 2022)

Lo que hay que preparar al cuerpo para las hambrunas que vendrán. Más proteína y menos carbos


----------



## kikelon (24 May 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Acepto ese riesgo.
> 
> Yo no puedo cocinar legumbre, por tiempo y cantidades.
> 
> Así que los 2-3 botes semanales de legumbre que me memto son precovinadas.



Excusa barata amigo AynRand, se cocina un puchero de alubias o lentejas, se guarda en botes en el congelador. En un día de inviernos dan la vida y se descongelan en 10 minutos. Mi abuela siempre decía que si vas a poner la olla que sea la más grande y llénala hasta arriba que lo mismo es cocinar para 1 que para diez. Se ahorra energía y tiempo. Congelar no es prepper pero es conciliador con el consumo responsable. Congelar es un lujo que no aprovechamos lo suficiente y es un gran aliado del ahorro y del consumo responsable, amén del ahorro de tiempo. Yo, por mi abuela, aún supe de los tiempos donde no se podía congelar y cada día había que hacer la compra. Hoy en día hay un congelador hasta en las casas más humildes y la gran mayoría están llenos de mierda que no le daría ni a mi perro, cuando deberían estar llenos de comida cocinada en casa. Ya lo lamentaremos si algún día no tenemos estos lujos.


----------



## Dodoritos (24 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Excusa barata amigo AynRand, se cocina un puchero de alubias o lentejas, se guarda en botes en el congelador. En un día de inviernos dan la vida y se descongelan en 10 minutos. Mi abuela siempre decía que si vas a poner la olla que sea la más grande y llénala hasta arriba que lo mismo es cocinar para 1 que para diez. Se ahorra energía y tiempo. Congelar no es prepper pero es conciliador con el consumo responsable. Congelar es un lujo que no aprovechamos lo suficiente y es un gran aliado del ahorro y del consumo responsable, amén del ahorro de tiempo. Yo, por mi abuela, aún supe de los tiempos donde no se podía congelar y cada día había que hacer la compra. Hoy en día hay un congelador hasta en las casas más humildes y la gran mayoría están llenos de mierda que no le daría ni a mi perro, cuando deberían estar llenos de comida cocinada en casa. Ya lo lamentaremos si algún día no tenemos estos lujos.



Yo compré un arcón congelador para esas cosas. Tengo papeo para invitar a San Pedro el día del juicio final.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Excusa barata amigo AynRand, se cocina un puchero de alubias o lentejas, se guarda en botes en el congelador. En un día de inviernos dan la vida y se descongelan en 10 minutos. Mi abuela siempre decía que si vas a poner la olla que sea la más grande y llénala hasta arriba que lo mismo es cocinar para 1 que para diez. Se ahorra energía y tiempo. Congelar no es prepper pero es conciliador con el consumo responsable. Congelar es un lujo que no aprovechamos lo suficiente y es un gran aliado del ahorro y del consumo responsable, amén del ahorro de tiempo. Yo, por mi abuela, aún supe de los tiempos donde no se podía congelar y cada día había que hacer la compra. Hoy en día hay un congelador hasta en las casas más humildes y la gran mayoría están llenos de mierda que no le daría ni a mi perro, cuando deberían estar llenos de comida cocinada en casa. Ya lo lamentaremos si algún día no tenemos estos lujos.



También se pueden hacer conservas caseras que no necesitan congelador.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 May 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> La tapa de los envase de vidrio va con un golpe al vacío, es decir tienes que apalancar para quitarlo.
> 
> No será la primera vez que apalanco y no sale ese típico golpe, por que esos envases en unos meses *SE DISPARAN y pierden el vacío.*



Ayer comimos carne que llevaba* seis meses* en conserva en un bote de vidrio hecha por nosotros, naturalmente.

*Ni pérdida de vacío ni pollas.*


Sin acritud.


----------



## kikelon (24 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> También se pueden hacer conservas caseras que no necesitan congelador.



Si, como he comentado anteriormente, la carne en orza en tarros se hace desde hace siglos en los pueblos. En los entornos rurales en zonas frías están acostumbrados a conservar y llenar la despensa para aguantar bloqueos por nieve de varias semanas. Lo llevan haciendo siglos, y tienen otras técnicas para sobrevivir.


----------



## Raulisimo (24 May 2022)




----------



## Raulisimo (24 May 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Si, como he comentado anteriormente, la carne en orza en tarros se hace desde hace siglos en los pueblos. En los entornos rurales en zonas frías están acostumbrados a conservar y llenar la despensa para aguantar bloqueos por nieve de varias semanas. Lo llevan haciendo siglos, y tienen otras técnicas para sobrevivir.




Tiene guasa que ahora después de tanto "PROGRESO" tengamos que recurrir a la sabiduría de la abuela para poder sobrevivir.

Así son las cosas.


----------



## kemado (24 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Ahora que no lo dice la tele es cuando hay que comprar (y además hay buenas ofertas). El stock hay que tenerlo SIEMPRE listo.



Sobre esto, yo siempre recomiendo que lean sobre cómo y porqué almacenan los Mormones abundantes víveres en casa. Apartando el tema religioso, es algo que debiéramos de hacer cualquier familia con 2 dedos de frente…


----------



## Raulisimo (24 May 2022)

kemado dijo:


> Sobre esto, yo siempre recomiendo que lean sobre *cómo y porqué almacenan los Mormones abundantes víveres en casa.* Apartando el tema religioso, es algo que debiéramos de hacer cualquier familia con 2 dedos de frente…



Tienes algún enlace sobre eso?

Suena interesante.


----------



## kikelon (24 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Tiene guasa que ahora después de tanto "PROGRESO" tengamos que recurrir a la sabiduría de la abuela para poder sobrevivir.
> 
> Así son las cosas.



El error es verlo como una involución, solo es una adaptación a lo que ya vivimos hace generaciones y que hemos olvidado por el altísimo grado de confort que hemos alcanzado, pero es un error pensar que siempre será así por ciencia divina, muchas civilizaciones avanzadísimas para su época colapsaron y despues vino una época oscura en la que hubo que adaptarse y los que habían olvidado como lidiar con un entorno menos 'civilizado' fueron los primeros en sucumbir, y quien se adaptó sobrevivió. La historia de la humanidad es una continua adaptación al medio a través de los siglos, cada epoca ha requerido unas habilidades, en el mundo natural las especies que se adaptan sobreviven, las que no, se extinguen. 
Los pueblos son reductos, aún, de sabiduría centenaria, y por eso los entornos rurales pueden adaptarse antes, los urbanitas (me incluyo) estamos más vendidos en caso de colapso.


----------



## Raulisimo (25 May 2022)




----------



## Chihiro (26 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


>



Todo eso está muy bien, aunque yo aconsejo llevarlo a la práctica ahora que es relativamente fácil hacerlo. Una cosa es verte un video de 10 minutos y otra muy distinta intentar reproducirlo en tu casa con variables diferentes.


----------



## kikelon (27 May 2022)

Me ha gustado mucho lo de los minifrutales que dan cítricos todo el año, voy a buscar un par, son hasta decorativos.


----------



## Feynman (27 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> También se pueden hacer conservas caseras que no necesitan congelador.



Hago conservas de legumbres desde hace algunos meses. Yo después poner las legumbres en el bote y dejarlas en el fuego un rato al sacarlas los pongo boca abajo para que pueda hacer mejor el vacio.


----------



## Raulisimo (27 May 2022)

Feynman dijo:


> Hago conservas de legumbres desde hace algunos meses. Yo después poner las legumbres en el bote y dejarlas en el fuego un rato al sacarlas los pongo boca abajo para que pueda hacer mejor el vacio.



Todas las ideas vienen bien y enriquecen la forma de hacer las cosas.

GRACIAS.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> También se pueden hacer conservas caseras que no necesitan congelador.



Yo tengo carne conservada así desde noviembre del año pasado. Perfecta 

Puedo subir fotos del proceso y del estado.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (27 May 2022)

Raulisimo dijo:


> Ayer comimos carne que llevaba* seis meses* en conserva en un bote de vidrio hecha por nosotros, naturalmente.
> 
> *Ni pérdida de vacío ni pollas.*
> 
> ...



Exaaaactooooooo.

Yo también.

Puedo aportar fotos

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Feynman (27 May 2022)

Ya que hablemos de conservas, para quien no lo sepa la mayoría de botes tienen en el centro de la tapa una protuberancia que cuando se ha abierto, está salida hacia el exterior, pero cuando se hace el vacío entra hacia adentro. Así se puede saber si ha perdido el vacío o las bacterias anaerobicas están pegándose un festín dentro de nuestro bote


----------



## bullish consensus (27 May 2022)

Alguien puede poner una lista de lo q un preper de ciudad debería guardar en casa?


----------



## Raulisimo (27 May 2022)

bullish consensus dijo:


> Alguien puede poner una lista de lo q un preper de ciudad debería guardar en casa?



Lista breve pero *ESENCIAL*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (25 Jun 2022)

La guerra de Ucrania ha demostrado que la idea suiza de resistencia a ultranza ante un invasor numéricamente superior podría haber funcionado:


----------



## Hostigador (25 Jun 2022)

El veterano(y lector de algunos de sus hilos)Francisco Llinares Coloma,veterano en bolsa y en salud,tiene
algunos hilos de preparacionismo saludable en su blog de salud(valga la redundancia):








Hilo para conservar alimentos - Foro de Salud 1000x100


Hilo para conservar alimentos



salud1000x100.es












Cómo conseguir, guardar o destilar agua potable - Foro de Salud 1000x100


Cómo conseguir, guardar o destilar agua potable



salud1000x100.es












Monedas de plata y oro - Foro de Salud 1000x100


Monedas de plata y oro



salud1000x100.es




Preparese,señor Randy,porke kiza se encuentre con una info. y una manera de tratar la salud
algo diferente a lo habitual
De nada


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Nov 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> solo es una adaptación a lo que ya vivimos hace generaciones y que hemos olvidado por el altísimo grado de confort que hemos alcanzado,



Decía Ortega que el hombre masa era irresponsable porque da por supuesto que el confort y seguridad de su vida es "la vida".

Ortega explicaba que el hombre del ancien regime sabía que al vida era incertidumbre y peligro, y por lo tanto era mucho más cauto.


----------



## qbit (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (2 Nov 2022)

¿Who is esa noia hermosa,
que viene por Joaquín Costa?
La invito a pillar un shawarma,
em diu fifty euros, vamos a la cama.


----------



## kikelon (7 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Decía Ortega que el hombre masa era irresponsable porque da por supuesto que el confort y seguridad de su vida es "la vida".
> 
> Ortega explicaba que el hombre del ancien regime sabía que al vida era incertidumbre y peligro, y por lo tanto era mucho más cauto.



Cuando disfrutas de algo que otros consiguieron para ti es fácil olvidar de donde se viene y como se consiguió. La supervivencia constante es la única manera de mantener al hombre en equilibrio con el medio.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 Nov 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> Cuando disfrutas de algo que otros consiguieron para ti es fácil olvidar de donde se viene y como se consiguió. La supervivencia constante es la única manera de mantener al hombre en equilibrio con el medio.



Por eso Ortega hablaba de la estupidez de los aristócratas hereditarios. Gentes que tenían la vida resuelta desde la cuna.


----------



## Oshoita (9 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Decía Ortega que el hombre masa era irresponsable porque da por supuesto que el confort y seguridad de su vida es "la vida".
> 
> Ortega explicaba que el hombre del ancien regime sabía que al vida era incertidumbre y peligro, y por lo tanto era mucho más cauto.





AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Decía Ortega que el hombre masa era irresponsable porque da por supuesto que el confort y seguridad de su vida es "la vida".
> 
> Ortega explicaba que el hombre del ancien regime sabía que al vida era incertidumbre y peligro, y por lo tanto era mucho más cauto.



Estamos rodeados del hombre masa por todas partes. Hombres que actúan como los demás por temor a no formar parte del rebaño y ser diferentes. Hombres que creen que por hacer lo mismo que hace el 99% de la gente están en lo correcto. Su lógica es que cuantas más personas hacen algo, más verdad debe de haber en ello. Y la realidad es al contrario. Cuando estás de parte de la masa seguramente estés equivocado.


----------



## Hostigador (9 Nov 2022)

Oshoita dijo:


> Estamos rodeados del hombre masa por todas partes. Hombres que actúan como los demás por temor a no formar parte del rebaño y ser diferentes. Hombres que creen que por hacer lo mismo que hace el 99% de la gente están en lo correcto. Su lógica es que cuantas más personas hacen algo, más verdad debe de haber en ello. Y la realidad es al contrario. Cuando estás de parte de la masa seguramente estés equivocado.



Supongo ke por eso suele funcionar la teoria de la opinion contraria


----------



## kikelon (10 Nov 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Por eso Ortega hablaba de la estupidez de los aristócratas hereditarios. Gentes que tenían la vida resuelta desde la cuna.



En realidad no es mala apuesta, históricamente los periodos entre guerras se han ido alargando, así que nacer y disfrutar esa vida con buenas perspectivas solo era cuestión de ver en qué momento de la historia habías nacido y sobre todo en qué lugar. Además, el mundo nunca se ha desplomado de golpe, incluso en las guerras mundiales habían lugares que eran remansos de paz, sobre todo para americanos y europeos cargados de dinero dispuestos a gastarlo en bienes y servicios, así que para muchos nacidos de buena cuna, el problema solo era huir en el momento justo y al sitio adecuado.
Por contra, a los pobres no nos queda más que estar constantemente alerta y adaptarnos como mejor podamos con limitadas posibilidades de previsión.


----------



## Hostigador (10 Nov 2022)

kikelon dijo:


> En realidad no es mala apuesta, históricamente los periodos entre guerras se han ido alargando, así que nacer y disfrutar esa vida con buenas perspectivas solo era cuestión de ver en qué momento de la historia habías nacido y sobre todo en qué lugar. Además, el mundo nunca se ha desplomado de golpe, incluso en las guerras mundiales habían lugares que eran remansos de paz, sobre todo para americanos y europeos cargados de dinero dispuestos a gastarlo en bienes y servicios, así que para muchos nacidos de buena cuna, el problema solo era huir en el momento justo y al sitio adecuado.
> Por contra, a los pobres no nos queda más que estar constantemente alerta y adaptarnos como mejor podamos con limitadas posibilidades de previsión.



Muy cierto,el jodido"market timing"


----------

